# knitting tea party 18 october '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 18 October 13

This week has flown by  I have no idea where it went or what I got done  it feels like I just started the knitting tea party last week. The holidays are going to be on us before you know it. With the government in the mess it is in  and the fact that it is going to start all over again in January with congress trying to get their act together  I wonder how well the retail business is going to be this year. I have to worry just about me and I was wondering what I would do if they didnt pay social security  if I had a family I would worry twice as much about spending too much. Scary times.

Tinora plays Wayne Trace tonight in high school football  this game will decide who will go on and play in the gmcs  (green meadow conference)  have no idea what that means  there are other conferences  different levels  all resulting in who plays for the championship. Tinora almost made it last year. The whole famn damily is going  Im going to stay in where it is warm. Lol

My first recipe is out of our newspaper  I think it is ww friendly  you could make it vegetarian by omitting the ham and using a vegetable base instead of chicken broth. I think it sounds like a good soup for tonight because it is going to be cold. There is nothing to stop the wind at tinora and the way it is blowing here I can imagine what it is like at tinora.

Wild Rice Chowder with Greens

Serves ten  219 calories per serving  9gfat  25 mg cholesterol, 13g protein  23g carbs  2g fiber  507 mg sodium.

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
2 ounces ham  chopped
1 onion  chopped
3 carrots chopped
1 stalk celery  chopped
3 garlic cloves  chopped
1 cup uncooked wild rice
2 cups reduced sodium chicken broth or beef broth
4 cups water
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
4 cups whole milk
2 ounces shredded comte  fruyere or Swiss cheese
2 ounces shredded parmigiano reggiano cheese
½ teaspoon salt
4 cups coarsely chopped kale

Combine first six ingredients in a large saucepan or dutch oven  sauté until vegetables are tender and slightly brown  about ten minutes  add rice and sauté about ten minutes

Add broth and water  simmer until rice is done  about 40 minutes

Combine flour with two cups milk and whisk well. Add to soup. Add remaining milk. Cook until soup is thickened.

Add cheeses, salt and pepper and cook five minutes

Add kale  cook five minutes  serve hot.

I think crusty French bread would go well with this  or maybe warm fresh homemade bread.

My computer has arrived  huge  heavy  need to wait until Gary has time to help me unpack it and set it up  not tonight  he no doubt will want to take a shower and they are leaving for the game at six. This is fine  I have nothing I want to print anyhow.

But where oh where is my kneading blade  they said Thursday  guess there is still time.

The field behind the house is planted in winter wheat  it looks like a golf course out there  so even and a beautiful green  it will stay that way though the winter  our one spot of green. It really looks nice.

Do true vegetarians eat yogurt  I hope so  this recipe sounds so good  Im thinking I could eat the whole thing myself for lunch  something to munch on the entire afternoon  I definitely would want anyone else to have their own  I want the whole thing.. What do you think?

California Barley Bowl with Lemony Yogurt Sauce

by Megan Gordon
Whole-Grain Mornings

California Barley Bowl with Lemony Yogurt Sauce 
Yield: Serves 2, heartily

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups / 255 g cooked barley, still warm 
1 cup / 55 g bean sprouts, any variety (I like mung bean sprouts) 
1/3 cup / 60 g crumbled Cotija cheese or queso fresco
1/4 cup / 20 g sliced almonds, toasted 
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1 small ripe avocado, peeled, pitted, and diced or sliced
Lemony Yogurt Sauce*
Flaky salt 
Freshly ground black pepper

preparation

In a small bowl, stir the barley, sprouts, cheese, almonds, and kosher salt together. Scoop into 2 individual bowls and top with the avocado and a few generous spoonfuls of yogurt sauce. Sprinkle with flaky salt and pepper and serve.

Reprinted with permission from Whole-Grain Mornings: New Breakfast Recipes to Span the Seasons by Megan Gordon. Copyright © 2013 by Megan Gordon; photographs copyright © 2013 by Clare Barboza. Published by Ten Speed Press, an imprint of the Crown Publishing Group, a division of Random House, Inc.

Make Ahead: Cooking the barley the night before is a great time-saver. Then these bowls really only take a few minutes to put together.

Read More http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/California-Barley-Bowl-with-Lemony-Yogurt-Sauce-51195840#ixzz2i0pzhpHn

*Lemony Yogurt Sauce
by Megan Gordon
Lemony Yogurt Sauce 
yield serves 2

This bright, creamy yogurt sauce is lightly flecked with herbs and is great for everything from drizzling over savory bowls of grains to spooning on top of fried rice, breakfast hash, or Buckwheat Crepes. Double the recipe for a larger group or to keep a little jar of the sauce in the refrigerator. It's season-less, really.

Notes: Depending on the kind of yogurt you use and how you prefer the consistency of this sauce, feel free to add a spoonful (or two) of cold water to thin it out.

Ingredients

1/2 cup / 120 ml plain yogurt (a runnier, non-Greek yogurt works best), homemade or store-bought
1 teaspoon grated lemon zest 
1 teaspoon freshly squeezed lemon juice
1 tablespoon chopped fresh chives 
Pinch of kosher salt

Preparation

Whisk all the ingredients together in a small bowl.

Refrigerate any leftovers in an airtight container for up to 3 days. If the sauce begins to separate, just give it a good stir before using.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Lemony-Yogurt-Sauce-51195830#ixzz2i0rGebUD

I started a new color on my afghan  got about four rows done and decided I didnt like it  frogged it out and started another color  four rows later didnt like the way it looked so frogged that color out. Have a golden tan color I am going to use  it was what I was looking for but didnt think I had  then the cat dumped a basket of yarn all over the floor and there it was  I forgave Sophie for making a mess. So now I need to magic knot it in and get going on that. I do really like the way it is looking  just changing one color of yarn and keeping the other two constant creates a really great stripe affect. I will get a picture of it soon.

Heidi likes my camera  especially the zoom. I rode along with her to get the boys from school  they always like to play for a little while  she was taking pictures of them on the swings  the camera freezes them and then takes the picture so you can catch them midswing  very cool. I am really liking my camera - need to study the directions again  learning all the ins and outs  going to take me some time.

This next recipe begs me to ask if one could substitute most any root vegetable  of course potato  but could you do red beets  carrots  calirobi (?)  I think it would be fun to experiment  and just think  it would be so fun to eat your vegetables that maybe the children would eat them without the fuss  especially if you had a little nonfat dip. I do have a question though  how is the Fat: 10.2 g? I mean theyre turnips already. Oh yes  I dont think I would peel them.

Baked Turnip Chips

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl

A healthy twist on a salty snack, these baked turnip chips will be devoured by kids and adults alike.

Ingredients

2 large turnips  skin peeled
3 tablespoons olive oil
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper

Instructions

Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees and line two baking sheets with tin foil. Spray foil with non-stick cooking spray.

Using a mandolin, thinly slice the turnips into chips and place in a large mixing bowl.

Drizzle turnip slices with olive oil, salt and pepper. Toss well to coat evenly.

Spread chips in an even layer on baking sheets. Be careful not to over-crowd.

Bake for 20-25 minutes, turning once halfway through to ensure even cooking.

Let cool 10 minutes to continue crisping then serve.

Notes

Note: The thinner you slice the chips, the more prone they are to burning. I prefer them on the crispier side but you are welcome to cut them slightly thicker.

Nutrition Information - Serves: 4  Serving size: ½ cup - Calories: 115 - Fat: 10.2 g - Fiber: 1.6 g

http://thelemonbowl.com/2013/10/baked-turnip-chips.html?

I just had to add this last recipe just because it is fall  it is apple cider time and I love donuts.

Apple Cider Donuts with Brown Sugar Topping

These light and fluffy baked donuts are full of apple spice flavor without any of the heavy grease you find in a traditional fried donut.

Ingredients

1¼ cup whole wheat pastry flour
¼ cup brown sugar  packed
¼ cup white sugar
¼ cup ground flax seed meal
¼ cup toasted wheat germ  honey crunch or regular
¾ teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
½ teaspoon nutmeg
½ teaspoon ground ginger
½ cup apple cider
1 egg
¼ cup plain yogurt  low fat
2 tablespoons coconut oil  melted, cooled
½ teaspoon vanilla

Brown Sugar Topping

2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons honey crunch toasted wheat germ (amazon.com)
1 teaspoon cinnamon

Instructions

Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees and spray donut pan with cooking spray.

In a large bowl, whisk together dry ingredients: whole wheat pastry flour through ground ginger.

In a medium bowl, whisk together wet ingredients: apple cider through vanilla. Slowly incorporate wet ingredients into the dry ingredients. Stir until just combined, careful not to over-mix.

Fill donut pan ¼ cup at a time using a measuring cup or ice cream scoop.

Bake for 8-9 minutes or until toothpick comes out clean. Let donuts cool on rack for 10 minutes.

While donuts are cooling, mix together brown sugar topping. After donuts have cooled for 10 minutes, remove from pan and dip in the brown sugar topping. Its important to do this while donuts are still slightly warm.

Serve donuts warm or at room temperature.

Notes
If you dont have flax seed meal or toasted wheat germ, replace with same quantity in whole wheat pastry flour for the donut batter.

If you are looking to replace the toasted wheat germ in the brown sugar topping, just replace with additional cinnamon and sugar.

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl

Nutrition Information - Serves: 12 - Serving size: 1 donut - Calories: 133 - Fat: 4.2 g - Fiber: 2 g

http://thelemonbowl.com/2013/10/apple-cider-donuts-brown-sugar-topping.html?

It is starting to cool down  63° - soon be time to shut the door and turn on the heat  I am a great believer in not being cold if you can do something about it.

Surprisingly I feel pretty good for being up at 7:45 this morning  I pushed the snooze button a lot  I did sneak in a little nap  not very long honest  but dont think I will have trouble sleeping tonight. Lol I tell you  I am just not a morning person.

I hope all of you have something good planned for the weekend  prayers and healing energy for those in need  and for those not in need  we can always use extra prayers and healing energy whether we need them or not.

Sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't believe mine is the first post aside from Sam's this week. I liked your recipes and am glad your printer arrived.

*Julie -- here is the link to the graph paper you likely need. It is for knitting and is not squares - I hope you can get it printed*. Shirley

http://incompetech.com/graphpaper/custom/asymmetric-8x12.pdf


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

So frustrating...I was just finishing typing a rather long reply to Sam and my screen went blank then returned without the reply. G-R-R-R!

I was not able to keep up with the past several parties. So, I hope for better this week.

Last weekend I spent a lot of time commuting from home to Washington to cheer my daughter on her Walk for the Cure. She did very well, all three days and was able to raise almost $3500! She is the light of my life; I don't know how I was lucky enough to have her for my daughter.

On to preparing dinner for her and her husband. See y'all later!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Quick question, Sam, What is a donut pan?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I can't believe mine is the first post aside from Sam's this week. I liked your recipes and am glad your printer arrived.
> 
> *Julie -- here is the link to the graph paper you likely need. It is for knitting and is not squares - I hope you can get it printed*. Shirley
> 
> http://incompetech.com/graphpaper/custom/asymmetric-8x12.pdf


I have printed up several sheets, thanks Shirley- from last weeks 'Party', they will let me graph out my tree of life I am working on at present.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> So frustrating...I was just finishing typing a rather long reply to Sam and my screen went blank then returned without the reply. G-R-R-R!
> 
> I was not able to keep up with the past several parties. So, I hope for better this week.
> 
> ...


That was an excellent result! Nice that you get on so well!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, now I'd like to see a picture of the children on the swing that you just took with your new camera. It sounds like a wonderful "toy".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I should clarify my "switering" the floor this morning - I really meant "swiftering_ the floor - such a dandy little gadget.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you siouxann - that was a lot of money to raise.

sam



siouxann said:


> So frustrating...I was just finishing typing a rather long reply to Sam and my screen went blank then returned without the reply. G-R-R-R!
> 
> I was not able to keep up with the past several parties. So, I hope for better this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check it out siouxann. you could also do a search on this site for "donut pan" because I think they have different sizes.

sam

http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-670836/Wilton+Standard+Doughnut+Pan


siouxann said:


> Quick question, Sam, What is a donut pan?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Sam, thanks for the recipes especially interesting soup and the 'chips' (crisps here). I sometimes buy expensive packs of root vegetable crisps - turnip, beetroot, parsnip, carrot etc, so it will be good to try this.
Julie, I saw that Shirley provided the link for the graph paper before I finished my reply in last weeks TP. Thanks, Designer! 
I'm in bed now and will call in again after my 'beauty sleep'. Good night all, when it comes for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning all- up early this morning for some reason, but can't say awake early. 
Re yoghurt and vegetarians. Those who object to eating meat on the ground of killing the animal will normally eat dairy products as milking the cow doesn't harm it. So yogurt is OK. Many won't eat most cheese though as the rennet comes from the cows stomach and so they use cheese that doesn't use rennett. Most will eat eggs (I would imagine they would only use free range). Many therefore will not use leather.

However vegans eat no animal products at all and so don't eat yogurt. Wonder if vegans use wool etc?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I was not able to keep up with the past several parties. So, I hope for better this week.
> 
> Last weekend I spent a lot of time commuting from home to Washington to cheer my daughter on her Walk for the Cure. She did very well, all three days and was able to raise almost $3500! She is the light of my life; I don't know how I was lucky enough to have her for my daughter.


Lovely to see you back again.
What a lovely amount your daughter was able to rise- and well done to her for keeping it up for 3 days.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have printed up several sheets, thanks Shirley- from last weeks 'Party', they will let me graph out my tree of life I am working on at present.


Oh, I am really glad you mentioned you were going to buy some. I have used this chart often. I used to use squared off charts with my knitting years ago and always wondered why the project didn't turn out looking right. it was the charts.

Don't forget to show us your 'tree of life' when it is finished. Saroj is going to teach a second one with a different pattern in the new year. those afghans are really beautiful. We have another one of the same type I just signed up too. It is in April too. it was featured in pictures recently.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello all, I made the first page this time. Yipee! Don't have much to report with one exception. All of my new medications arrived in the mail today so start a new routine tomorrow. But, it is all supposed to help me get back to some somnolence of normal with weight gains and the darned depression I have been going through. I cry if it is raining and then cry because it is not. I cry if I am happy or sad. And, I just have a hard time looking at my little babies without crying and that is not a good thing when you are facing the parents of preemies or facing the tiny little abused children, so have not been able to do my normal visiting. Maybe the doctor is right and all of this change will work out. Now if they could cure me and I didn't have to wear my "tether" (oxygen tubing) all the time. Maybe just at night? But, I can live with it all as long as I can still join the chats on the forum and see the green grasses and trees and deer in our front yard. We had 11 the other morning one still had his spots. I just love watching them and they are not afraid of Evie and she is not barking at them and scarring them away. She gets treats for being a good little girl.
So, that is all I have to say.......believe it or not......and I will leave room for others to come and chat too. Hugs to all and pray you all have had a wonderful, wonderful weekend.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey, it's been another mild day, temperatures are still above average. I have a lot of buds still on the dianthus and tomatoes turning red.

Had a good swim this afternoon and then came home blocked my leaves for the waistcoat, need to sort out the finishing, but in the meantime I have started knitting a convertible shrug from the lovely merino wool that Miss Pam brought me from the USA.

Hope everyone has a good and peaceful week end. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Sam, most vegetarians would eat yoghurt as it is considered a dairy product, but vegans do not eat dairy products at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good morning all- up early this morning for some reason, but can't say awake early.
> Re yoghurt and vegetarians. Those who object to eating meat on the ground of killing the animal will normally eat dairy products as milking the cow doesn't harm it. So yogurt is OK. Many won't eat most cheese though as the rennet comes from the cows stomach and so they use cheese that doesn't use rennett. Most will eat eggs (I would imagine they would only use free range). Many therefore will not use leather.
> 
> However vegans eat no animal products at all and so don't eat yogurt. Wonder if vegans use wool etc?


ever seen photos of Shrek?- our sheep that evaded being shorn for several years they may object a bit- but it certainly is in their best interests to shear the fleece.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

A quick good evening to everyone. Thought I was going to work 8 hours today, but ended up working a little over 10 hours. Going in at 4AM tomorrow and hopefully out by noon. I need to have some knitting time. I went for my annual eye exam about 8 months late. I was blessed with sitting in a waiting room with another knitter. I was starting a Christmas stocking that someone asked me to make and the lady asked if I was working on a Christmas gift. She said she needed to get started and we talked about what she likes to make. Then I referred her to Knitting Paradise and told her about the tea party as well. It was a nice visit in the waiting room while I was letting my eyes get dialated. Vision is still a bit challenged right now so I will finish catching up on last weeks entries tomorrow. Have a wonderful day and happy knitting to everyone.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pammie I still have my mom cant even begin to imagine life without her, or what your going through. Prayers for comfort and peace. Hugs


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> ever seen photos of Shrek?- our sheep that evaded being shorn for several years they may object a bit- but it certainly is in their best interests to shear the fleece.


And I thought I have bad hair days!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good morning all- up early this morning for some reason, but can't say awake early.
> Re yoghurt and vegetarians. Those who object to eating meat on the ground of killing the animal will normally eat dairy products as milking the cow doesn't harm it. So yogurt is OK. Many won't eat most cheese though as the rennet comes from the cows stomach and so they use cheese that doesn't use rennett. Most will eat eggs (I would imagine they would only use free range). Many therefore will not use leather.
> 
> However vegans eat no animal products at all and so don't eat yogurt. Wonder if vegans use wool etc?


Yes vegans will use wool as no animals are killed to get the wool, but they will not wear leather shoes.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

The recipes sound so interesting,Sam. You really spend a lot of time to make sure we have good and unusual recipes!
Glad your printer came....I love mine....it's 3 yrs old...printer, scanner, copier. I hope it lasts for many years. They've really come down in price since I bought my first one over 20 yrs ago. Well, so have computers for that matter.
Just wish your blade for your bread machine had come. My daughter made me another loaf today....I usually slice it and freeze at least half since it would mold before I had a chance to eat it all. I could live off home made bread.
I don't blame you for staying in where it's warm and comfy! I'm not a fan of being cold either!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> And I thought I have bad hair days!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

siouxann said:


> So frustrating...I was just finishing typing a rather long reply to Sam and my screen went blank then returned without the reply. G-R-R-R!
> 
> I was not able to keep up with the past several parties. So, I hope for better this week.
> 
> ...


We're both lucky with our daughters. I don't know what I'd do without mine. She takes really good care of me.
That's a lot of money...I know it will be appreciated!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ever seen photos of Shrek?- our sheep that evaded being shorn for several years they may object a bit- but it certainly is in their best interests to shear the fleece.


Hi Julie, I bet that fleece must be so heavy. Hugs to you xxx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Hello all, I made the first page this time. Yipee! Don't have much to report with one exception. All of my new medications arrived in the mail today so start a new routine tomorrow. But, it is all supposed to help me get back to some somnolence of normal with weight gains and the darned depression I have been going through. I cry if it is raining and then cry because it is not. I cry if I am happy or sad. And, I just have a hard time looking at my little babies without crying and that is not a good thing when you are facing the parents of preemies or facing the tiny little abused children, so have not been able to do my normal visiting. Maybe the doctor is right and all of this change will work out. Now if they could cure me and I didn't have to wear my "tether" (oxygen tubing) all the time. Maybe just at night? But, I can live with it all as long as I can still join the chats on the forum and see the green grasses and trees and deer in our front yard. We had 11 the other morning one still had his spots. I just love watching them and they are not afraid of Evie and she is not barking at them and scarring them away. She gets treats for being a good little girl.
> So, that is all I have to say.......believe it or not......and I will leave room for others to come and chat too. Hugs to all and pray you all have had a wonderful, wonderful weekend.


So good to hear from you....hope the new medication will help you. We all seem to have some problem in our lives. But you can always vent here. We have listening ears and caring hearts.
What a treat to have deer visiting you!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, most vegetarians would eat yoghurt as it is considered a dairy product, but vegans do not eat dairy products at all.


Love your new avatar!!
I love bacon and sausage too much to be a vegetarian! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ever seen photos of Shrek?- our sheep that evaded being shorn for several years they may object a bit- but it certainly is in their best interests to shear the fleece.


I'm surprised that poor sheep managed to walk...guess he was hiding out when the shearers came around!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Love your new avatar!!
> I love bacon and sausage too much to be a vegetarian! LOL!
> JuneK


I've been vegan to long to even remember what bacon and sausage taste like :roll: But if you came here I would cook meat for you.xx
ps the avatar is me aged 6. Been going through some old photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, I bet that fleece must be so heavy. Hugs to you xxx


There must have been a lot of burrs, and other bits of rubbish he had picked up- I don't know if they were able to use the fleece- but he made headlines when they found him. He was on a High Country Station, and was a Merino.
Hugs to you, Purplefi! Looking forward to seeing your leaves as the creation nears completion!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There must have been a lot of burrs, and other bits of rubbish he had picked up- I don't know if they were able to use the fleece- but he made headlines when they found him. He was on a High Country Station, and was a Merino.
> Hugs to you, Purplefi! Looking forward to seeing your leaves as the creation nears completion!


I hope that some of the fleece was useable. I am also getting to finishing the dreambird too. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm surprised that poor sheep managed to walk...guess he was hiding out when the shearers came around!
> JuneK


It was the musterers that he had evaded for so long- some six or seven years- he has gone over the Rainbow Bridge now though.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I know I don't know what all is going on, but I'll just see if I can get caught up without going back and reading the hundreds of pages I've missed!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great recipes as usual Sam. Off to my bed now as I have to be out by 8.30 tomorrow morning, and am already half asleep. Take care all.goodnight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've been vegan to long to even remember what bacon and sausage taste like :roll: But if you came here I would cook meat for you.xx
> ps the avatar is me aged 6. Been going through some old photos.


 :thumbup: You are lucky to have those photos- I have one of me at 3 and the next surviving one I was 18. I think you are so beautiful, then and now1


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Just a quick check-in. Finally got Rebel into the shop last night and into a loaner car. I got lucky I got a brand new Chevy Impala fully loaded and it only has 1000 miles on it so it still smells new too. I have a football game tonight (another homecoming). Have to finish packing and then load the car up to go to Leavenworth on Sunday. Last week I was only able to read the TP on the weekend so don't know how this week will go. See you all later! Love and Hugs!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Great recipes as usual Sam. Off to my bed now as I have to be out by 8.30 tomorrow morning, and am already half asleep. Take care all.goodnight.


Hi there, have a good sleep. I'm off to bed soon as we are off to a barn dance tomorrow night, so I shall be in no rush to get up.

Night night from Surrey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope that some of the fleece was useable. I am also getting to finishing the dreambird too. xx


I can't recall if they were able to salvage it or not!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: You are lucky to have those photos- I have one of me at 3 and the next surviving one I was 18. I think you are so beautiful, then and now1


Thank you Julie, it's a shame it's not in colour as my hair was dark auburn and my mum had tied it in rags overnight to get the ringlets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Julie, it's a shame it's not in colour as my hair was dark auburn and my mum had tied it in rags overnight to get the ringlets.


I had the overnight rag treatment too, to make ringlets- but I am plain old blonde or at least I was!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah donniek - so good to hear from you - tons of healing energy zooming your way - the new meds should have you back in the pink in no time. hope you are getting lots of good sleep.

sam



DonnieK said:


> Hello all, I made the first page this time. Yipee! Don't have much to report with one exception. All of my new medications arrived in the mail today so start a new routine tomorrow. But, it is all supposed to help me get back to some somnolence of normal with weight gains and the darned depression I have been going through. I cry if it is raining and then cry because it is not. I cry if I am happy or sad. And, I just have a hard time looking at my little babies without crying and that is not a good thing when you are facing the parents of preemies or facing the tiny little abused children, so have not been able to do my normal visiting. Maybe the doctor is right and all of this change will work out. Now if they could cure me and I didn't have to wear my "tether" (oxygen tubing) all the time. Maybe just at night? But, I can live with it all as long as I can still join the chats on the forum and see the green grasses and trees and deer in our front yard. We had 11 the other morning one still had his spots. I just love watching them and they are not afraid of Evie and she is not barking at them and scarring them away. She gets treats for being a good little girl.
> So, that is all I have to say.......believe it or not......and I will leave room for others to come and chat too. Hugs to all and pray you all have had a wonderful, wonderful weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the new avatar purplefi - was the dress purple?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, it's been another mild day, temperatures are still above average. I have a lot of buds still on the dianthus and tomatoes turning red.
> 
> Had a good swim this afternoon and then came home blocked my leaves for the waistcoat, need to sort out the finishing, but in the meantime I have started knitting a convertible shrug from the lovely merino wool that Miss Pam brought me from the USA.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good and peaceful week end. x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness - where would you even start. and how does he move?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> ever seen photos of Shrek?- our sheep that evaded being shorn for several years they may object a bit- but it certainly is in their best interests to shear the fleece.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you know if it got sheared Julie?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was going to ask about your dreambird - was afraid I had missed it.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I hope that some of the fleece was useable. I am also getting to finishing the dreambird too. xx


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes vegans will use wool as no animals are killed to get the wool, but they will not wear leather shoes.


I have known some who would not use wool or eat honey as they argue it's exploiting the animals for our own purposes. Seems a bit over the top to me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did he live for a while after they sheared him?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I can't recall if they were able to salvage it or not!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother used to do that to my sister Rowena's hair - long ringlets she had - my - that was a few years ago.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Julie, it's a shame it's not in colour as my hair was dark auburn and my mum had tied it in rags overnight to get the ringlets.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. Happy Friday! Sam - great recipes again this week. I Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you know if it got sheared Julie?
> 
> sam


well he doesn't move any longer- - you start shearing at the belly and work upwards It is quite a task- and you have to be very strong- it is literally back breaking work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Hello all, I made the first page this time. Yipee! Don't have much to report with one exception. All of my new medications arrived in the mail today so start a new routine tomorrow. ..and I will leave room for others to come and chat too. Hugs to all and pray you all have had a wonderful, wonderful weekend.


Donnie K - it is great to see you on the Knitting Tea Party. I have read your posts often and I am honoured to meet you. I think you do very well and I hope you will post more often. We are a steadfast group of friends and help each other with our problems, our health situations and in every way we can. This is a soft place to land -- 
we have a leader who is kind and gentle and we all care about each other. Welcome -- I haven't seen your posts before, if i have missed them, I am sorry but welcome anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> did he live for a while after they sheared him?
> 
> sam


The article I was reading is a bit unclear- it was back in 2004 that they found him- he was reckoned to be 17 years old when they had to put him to sleep- he had been ill for three weeks. You might pull the article up too, on google- I just typed in Shrek the Sheep. Apparently he died in 2011- and had become quite a celebrity in those years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well howdy Sam! Love the recipes you posted especially the soup and the donuts. In fact I think I have all needed ingredients for the donuts except...where can I get a donut pan???

We are big soup fans here especially as it gets cooler so I am indeed going to try this soup. I've copied both of those recipes to my evernote so I can pull it up as I grocery shop!

By the way...doing some preparations for next year's KAP...if you attended the first KAP look for an email from me. I sent you one today. If you did not attend the first one don't fret...this is just prep work to the info about the next one and you will be informed in January toward the end of the month. 



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 18 October 13
> 
> This week has flown by  I have no idea where it went or what I got done  it feels like I just started the knitting tea party last week


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please give your DD a big hug and thank you from this cancer survivor. She did a magnificent job.


siouxann said:


> So frustrating...I was just finishing typing a rather long reply to Sam and my screen went blank then returned without the reply. G-R-R-R!
> 
> I was not able to keep up with the past several parties. So, I hope for better this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just thinking about this pan....I do have a rarely used donut machine that you can make the cake donuts in...wonder if I could use this recipe in it? Worth a try!


thewren said:


> check it out siouxann. you could also do a search on this site for "donut pan" because I think they have different sizes.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-670836/Wilton+Standard+Doughnut+Pan


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Julie! How does that poor animal walk!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> ever seen photos of Shrek?- our sheep that evaded being shorn for several years they may object a bit- but it certainly is in their best interests to shear the fleece.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Julie! How does that poor animal walk!!!


It is probably how they managed to capture him- they reckon he had holed up in caves, and eaten twigs to survive the winters.

It is deep snow in the South Island High Country winters! He certainly was well insulated!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are as pretty now as you were then. Love the ringlets...


PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Julie, it's a shame it's not in colour as my hair was dark auburn and my mum had tied it in rags overnight to get the ringlets.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh phooey!  Must be tiring...


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

[

However vegans eat no animal products at all and so don't eat yogurt. Wonder if vegans use wool etc?[/quote]

My sarcastic question is do vegan mother's breast feed their babies. Breast milk is an animal product


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy weekend to everyone! Welcome and welcome back to newbies and returnies!!! I am finally feeling a little better - the throat is the biggest problem at the moment.... but I am going to pretend it doesn't hurt!! Left over chicken alfredo for dinner - I did promise DH garlic bread with it tonight. Great recipes Sam - I'm going to get out my dutch oven and make some soup this weekend.... chicken something... We will lay low this weekend and touch up some of the trim paint - DH managed to get the bulk of it done without me!! Monday is his dr appointment to get the injections set up..... another chapter in the saga!! I really need to spend the weekend making a list and getting kits together for Christmas presents or nobody will get anything!!! I need to figure out what size dpns I need to buy so that I can try Poledra's wristwarmers.... that will be just the thing for all the girls on my list. The guys will probably get hats - my brain is working well enough to figure out slipper sizes this year.... time is flying by - how does that happen??? love, peace and good health to all of you- AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Take a break kiddo!


Gweniepooh said:


> Oh phooey!  Must be tiring...


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, Denise here from Sydney. Fortunately, where we live, we are some distance from the fires still raging to the west, north and south of Sydney, so no damage around here. Not so in many places. Nearly 200 homes destroyed and over 100 damaged in just one area in the lower Blue Mountains and they haven't even started to count the houses destroyed in other areas. Miraculously, only one death so far - a man had a heart attack and died while trying to protect his property. Two firefighters are in hospital suffering burns - what heroes these firefighters are and most of them are volunteers! If you are the praying kind, please pray for those affected. And the bad news is, although today is mild and calm, the hot, windy conditions are coming back tomorrow and are expected to last until mid-week. The worst possible forecast!

The photos for today are not of the horrible fires but of the beautiful area of the Great Barrier Reef off the Queensland coast. There are a lot of islands in this area called the Whitsundays and our daughter, Steph, and her boyfriend are lucky to be working at a 5 star luxury resort on Hamilton Island. They had 2 days off during the week and joined a chartered sailing boat for a 2 day cruise in the Whitsundays. Here are some of her photos of the paradise where she lives. Enjoy!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening or morning to all. Just getting caught up with everyone.
Nicho, loved those pictures. Looks beautiful and so nice and warm. They are still talking snow for us on Sat. Night. So Kaye we may be in the same shape you were in this morning.
Had some fun customers in the antique store today. When I left this morning it was 39 degrees and the stores thermometer was somewhere around 50 inside the building. So turned on the gas fireplace and finally by one in the afternoon the place was nice and warm. Brought a quilt from home and I was dressed like a blizzard was going to hit. It is going to be cold like that again tomorrow morning. Thinking of you all. Nice start again Sam. Find myself during the day thinking of you all while I am at work and hope you are having a good day.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Yikes Sam! The recipes sound delicious! I think it would be good if I could make the soup that is 10 servings and freeze it by servings then just microwave a serving as needed.
We
we've had some wind today too but this evening it has bee fairly nice. Clear sky, full moon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ever seen photos of Shrek?- our sheep that evaded being shorn for several years they may object a bit- but it certainly is in their best interests to shear the fleece.


Poor Shrek looks like he would have trouble seeing. Sure needs a good shearing. He sure is a good advert for shearing them!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, nicho. I hate to think of another runaway fire, we've seen so many. Hopefully it will be under controll soon. I'm glad you're out of harm's way


nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise here from Sydney. Fortunately, where we live, we are some distance from the fires still raging to the west, north and south of Sydney, so no damage around here. Not so in many places. Nearly 200 homes destroyed and over 100 damaged in just one area in the lower Blue Mountains and they haven't even started to count the houses destroyed in other areas. Miraculously, only one death so far - a man had a heart attack and died while trying to protect his property. Two firefighters are in hospital suffering burns - what heroes these firefighters are and most of them are volunteers! If you are the praying kind, please pray for those affected. And the bad news is, although today is mild and calm, the hot, windy conditions are coming back tomorrow and are expected to last until mid-week. The worst possible forecast!
> 
> The photos for today are not of the horrible fires but of the beautiful area of the Great Barrier Reef off the Queensland coast. There are a lot of islands in this area called the Whitsundays and our daughter, Steph, and her boyfriend are lucky to be working at a 5 star luxury resort on Hamilton Island. They had 2 days off during the week and joined a chartered sailing boat for a 2 day cruise in the Whitsundays. Here are some of her photos of the paradise where she lives. Enjoy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes vegans will use wool as no animals are killed to get the wool, but they will not wear leather shoes.


But vegans don't eat eggs or drink milk and no animals are killed to get the eggs or milk.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well howdy Sam! Love the recipes you posted especially the soup and the donuts. In fact I think I have all needed ingredients for the donuts except...where can I get a donut pan???
> 
> We are big soup fans here especially as it gets cooler so I am indeed going to try this soup. I've copied both of those recipes to my evernote so I can pull it up as I grocery shop!
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your picture purpleFi, I see the resemblance!


PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Julie, it's a shame it's not in colour as my hair was dark auburn and my mum had tied it in rags overnight to get the ringlets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Poor Shrek looks like he would have trouble seeing. Sure needs a good shearing. He sure is a good advert for shearing them!


let alone walking! His fleece weighed 60 lb's or 27kg.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Poor Shek! I bet that shearing didn't go easily. It's probably all felted together!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone!! Can't wait to try the doughnuts!! 
Just got caught up on last weeks TP so now I'm getting caught up on todays. It's been a day, we went to Marlas' (DSM) doctor appt. usually 1/2 hour or so, she was in there for 21/2 hours, the doctor wanted to biopsy a funny spot, but didn't inform Marla (or me) that she was going to clear out her patients first. :roll: And they sat her on a table she couldn't get off of without hurting her back. Oh well, that's done, the grocery shopping is done. YAY!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Poor Shek! I bet that shearing didn't go easily. It's probably all felted together!


The article does not mention if they were able to use the fleece or not- I don't recall whether they ever spoke of that or not!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Stopping in to say hi before I catch up on this weeks tea party. Michael got a nice photo of the moon tonight. It is for his photography class. He let me copy one of them seems how it was my idea. 
I have to paint my hard hat for Pumpkin Chinkin I have had a hard time deciding what to put on it. One of the things I have decided on sort of umped off the page at me. I knew it was going to be perfect for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ever seen photos of Shrek?- our sheep that evaded being shorn for several years they may object a bit- but it certainly is in their best interests to shear the fleece.


Holly cow! or sheep, I guess. That just does not look comfy for the sheep. Poor thing, but he'd be warm to snuggle up to, stinky probably, but warm. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Hello all, I made the first page this time. Yipee! Don't have much to report with one exception. All of my new medications arrived in the mail today so start a new routine tomorrow. But, it is all supposed to help me get back to some somnolence of normal with weight gains and the darned depression I have been going through. I cry if it is raining and then cry because it is not. I cry if I am happy or sad. And, I just have a hard time looking at my little babies without crying and that is not a good thing when you are facing the parents of preemies or facing the tiny little abused children, so have not been able to do my normal visiting. Maybe the doctor is right and all of this change will work out. Now if they could cure me and I didn't have to wear my "tether" (oxygen tubing) all the time. Maybe just at night? But, I can live with it all as long as I can still join the chats on the forum and see the green grasses and trees and deer in our front yard. We had 11 the other morning one still had his spots. I just love watching them and they are not afraid of Evie and she is not barking at them and scarring them away. She gets treats for being a good little girl.
> So, that is all I have to say.......believe it or not......and I will leave room for others to come and chat too. Hugs to all and pray you all have had a wonderful, wonderful weekend.


I do hope that the med changes work for you. Hugs.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Donnie, for joining us. I wish there were something I could do the help you.

Love the signature lines under your posts. May god bless you richly for you loving heart and knitting hands.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Blue bloods coming on, really enjoy that show.
Love the moon shot. Great picture. Thanks for sharing.
Kaye, you are always on the run. Take care!!!
Donnie, hope the new meds help. Can hear the pain. My seeing a new Dr really helped me with my depression, still have the worries and concerns but the crying has stopped and I can concentrate so much better and actually can relax at times. Take care.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in to say hi before I catch up on this weeks tea party. Michael got a nice photo of the moon tonight. It is for his photography class. He let me copy one of them seems how it was my idea.
> I have to paint my hard hat for Pumpkin Chinkin I have had a hard time deciding what to put on it. One of the things I have decided on sort of umped off the page at me. I knew it was going to be perfect for me.


That should be called a 'friendship flag' representing our two countries. I agree it is perfect for your hard hat - as you have lived the best of both worlds.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I see why!!! That's awesome.



NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in to say hi before I catch up on this weeks tea party. Michael got a nice photo of the moon tonight. It is for his photography class. He let me copy one of them seems how it was my idea.
> I have to paint my hard hat for Pumpkin Chinkin I have had a hard time deciding what to put on it. One of the things I have decided on sort of umped off the page at me. I knew it was going to be perfect for me.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Friday night and I had one short run today over to Hebron, KY (just south of Cincinnati, OH.) I decided to take the weekend off and drive home. Need to get some yarn to finish the blue hat and my DD1 has a friend that wants a blanket for a baby boy. Don't know when she needs it by or the colors yet. Also need to pick up some things going to my DS's. 

Sam, great sounding recipes. The donuts, esp!. I have made kale chips. I used baby kale. Next time I will use larger leaves. It was good though. Even the ones I over salted. The fat is from olive oil, which is a good oil. Also you don't need much. Would like to try turnip, beet and other veggies. I, too, have bought the packs of veggie chips. 

Don't know what got into me tonight but I had to have a hot dog and chips. Need to really watch the food intake this weekend. I am having breakfast with my DD2 and her guys in the morning. Then back to the house to sort through yarn and try to make room in my van. 

Donnie, so good to see you on the tea party. Hope the med change brings about a positive change in your outlook. I love reading your posts on the forum. Would like to meet you when I get back to Dallas area some time.

Kaye, have you riden with DH at all? Last truck I rode in (1984), I don't think I could have knitted. But trucks have improved so much since then. How big is his sleeper area?

Well, my brain is shutting down. I can't remember if there was any thing else I was going to comment about. Oh, yeah, the moon. Saw how full it was and reddish early on tonight but was unable to.get a photo. Glad that Caren's Michael (?) was able to.

See you all tomorrow. 

OH Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holly cow! or sheep, I guess. That just does not look comfy for the sheep. Poor thing, but he'd be warm to snuggle up to, stinky probably, but warm. lolol


 :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

. 
I have to paint my hard hat for Pumpkin Chinkin I have had a hard time deciding what to put on it. One of the things I have decided on sort of umped off the page at me. I knew it was going to be perfect for me.[/quote]

DH and I have watched Pumpkin Chinkin for several years now. I would like to know the name of your team so we can be sure to cheer for them. I like the Frendship flag. We are neighbors and friends.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Friday night and I had one short run today over to Hebron, KY (just south of Cincinnati, OH.) I decided to take the weekend off and drive home. Need to get some yarn to finish the blue hat and my DD1 has a friend that wants a blanket for a baby boy. Don't know when she needs it by or the colors yet. Also need to pick up some things going to my DS's.
> 
> Sam, great sounding recipes. The donuts, esp!. I have made kale chips. I used baby kale. Next time I will use larger leaves. It was good though. Even the ones I over salted. The fat is from olive oil, which is a good oil. Also you don't need much. Would like to try turnip, beet and other veggies. I, too, have bought the packs of veggie chips.
> Hot dog and chips sound good to me. Drive careful when you are out there.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Shrek (sheep) From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Shrek (c. 1994  6 June 2011) was a Merino wether (castrated male sheep) belonging to Bendigo Station, a sheep station near Tarras, New Zealand, who gained international fame in 2004 after he avoided being caught and shorn for six years. Merinos are normally shorn annually, but Shrek apparently hid in caves, avoiding muster. He was named after the fictional character in books and films of the same name.

After being caught on 15 April 2004, the wether was shorn by a professional in 20 minutes on 28 April. The shearing was broadcast on national television in New Zealand. His fleece contained enough wool to make suits for 20 men, weighing 27 kg (60 lb)  an average Merino fleece weighs around 4.5 kg (9.9 lb), with exceptional weights up to around 15 kg (33 lb).

Shrek became a national icon. He was taken to parliament to meet the New Zealand Prime Minister, Helen Clark, in May 2004. To celebrate his tenth birthday, 30 months after his initial shearing, Shrek was shorn again on an iceberg floating off the coast of Dunedin, New Zealand.

Shrek was euthanised on 6 June 2011 on the advice of a veterinary surgeon.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shrek_(sheep)

Here is more on Shrek the Sheep. The sale of his wool fleeces raised $100,000 for the cancer cure for kids. This article explains more about Shrek's life. http://www.newzealand.com/travel/media/press-releases/2011/june-2011/nature&sustainability_shrek-the-sheep.cfm


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I have tried 5 times to get a posting but have been booted before I was finished. I really don't like this laptop! I guess posts are meant to be shorter (at least for my computer). I wish I had had my desk top repaired instead of buying this. Sorry to be venting.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks to all who commented on Tricia's Walk. She was tired and sore for a couple days after, but had a great time. The closing ceremony was very moving: All the walkers and the support staff gathered in the staging area and as the Survivors walked in the walkers raised a shoe to honor them. (This loses something in the telling, but it brought tears to many eyes.)

We had salmon, baked sweet potatoes, fried apples and peas for dinner tonight. Since I retired it has fallen to me to get dinner ready for them when they get home from work. Tomorrow is a free day since they are both here. YEA!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sam, I ordered the donut pan. I never met a donut I didn't like. Same for ice cream. My mom used to take donuts, store bought, split them and sandwich a scoop of ice cream between the halves. YUM!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy weekend to everyone! Welcome and welcome back to newbies and returnies!!! I am finally feeling a little better - the throat is the biggest problem at the moment.... but I am going to pretend it doesn't hurt!! Left over chicken alfredo for dinner - I did promise DH garlic bread with it tonight. Great recipes Sam - I'm going to get out my dutch oven and make some soup this weekend.... chicken something... We will lay low this weekend and touch up some of the trim paint - DH managed to get the bulk of it done without me!! Monday is his dr appointment to get the injections set up..... another chapter in the saga!! I really need to spend the weekend making a list and getting kits together for Christmas presents or nobody will get anything!!! I need to figure out what size dpns I need to buy so that I can try Poledra's wristwarmers.... that will be just the thing for all the girls on my list. The guys will probably get hats - my brain is working well enough to figure out slipper sizes this year.... time is flying by - how does that happen??? love, peace and good health to all of you- AZ


I hope the sore throat goes away soon! Take it easy and rest. 
Hope the injections for you DH does the job. 
You could use magic loop also, I just like my dpns' better, easier for me to handle.  or I suppose you could use the two circs like you would for socks? I used a US size 6. 
Hope you enjoy making them. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise here from Sydney. Fortunately, where we live, we are some distance from the fires still raging to the west, north and south of Sydney, so no damage around here. Not so in many places. Nearly 200 homes destroyed and over 100 damaged in just one area in the lower Blue Mountains and they haven't even started to count the houses destroyed in other areas. Miraculously, only one death so far - a man had a heart attack and died while trying to protect his property. Two firefighters are in hospital suffering burns - what heroes these firefighters are and most of them are volunteers! If you are the praying kind, please pray for those affected. And the bad news is, although today is mild and calm, the hot, windy conditions are coming back tomorrow and are expected to last until mid-week. The worst possible forecast!
> 
> The photos for today are not of the horrible fires but of the beautiful area of the Great Barrier Reef off the Queensland coast. There are a lot of islands in this area called the Whitsundays and our daughter, Steph, and her boyfriend are lucky to be working at a 5 star luxury resort on Hamilton Island. They had 2 days off during the week and joined a chartered sailing boat for a 2 day cruise in the Whitsundays. Here are some of her photos of the paradise where she lives. Enjoy!


So glad you are far away from the flames, but praying for all those in the paths. 
Your daughters pictures are gorgeous!!!!!!! Such a beautiful place.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Heading for bed, but just had to check the new Tea Party. We have had rain this week, but not everyday nor lasting all day. At least it's better than none as we really need it. Cooler weather at long last, so made a roast beef with onions, carrots and potatoes in the wonderful slow cooker. The meat is always so moist and very tender and love the "old fashioned" type of meal. Memories of my mother's cooking. I got to wear the vest that I had been making and am so pleased with it. The pattern was written very well (in a Leisure Arts Vests book) and enjoyable to knit. Hoping all have a relaxed and pleasant weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening or morning to all. Just getting caught up with everyone.
> Nicho, loved those pictures. Looks beautiful and so nice and warm. They are still talking snow for us on Sat. Night. So Kaye we may be in the same shape you were in this morning.
> Had some fun customers in the antique store today. When I left this morning it was 39 degrees and the stores thermometer was somewhere around 50 inside the building. So turned on the gas fireplace and finally by one in the afternoon the place was nice and warm. Brought a quilt from home and I was dressed like a blizzard was going to hit. It is going to be cold like that again tomorrow morning. Thinking of you all. Nice start again Sam. Find myself during the day thinking of you all while I am at work and hope you are having a good day.


I hope it holds off for a little while, but you will probably get the snow sooner than later. :thumbdown: 
The vision of you all bundled up in winter wear then the quilt over the top had me giggling, sorry it's so cold in there, too bad there's not a way to get it warm and then just keep it warm and not have to turn off the heat. 
Stay warm and dry. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in to say hi before I catch up on this weeks tea party. Michael got a nice photo of the moon tonight. It is for his photography class. He let me copy one of them seems how it was my idea.
> I have to paint my hard hat for Pumpkin Chinkin I have had a hard time deciding what to put on it. One of the things I have decided on sort of umped off the page at me. I knew it was going to be perfect for me.


Beautiful moon! Great job Michael!!!! 
Love the flag for the hat, now all you need is to figure out how to put knitting needles in there. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Friday night and I had one short run today over to Hebron, KY (just south of Cincinnati, OH.) I decided to take the weekend off and drive home. Need to get some yarn to finish the blue hat and my DD1 has a friend that wants a blanket for a baby boy. Don't know when she needs it by or the colors yet. Also need to pick up some things going to my DS's.
> 
> Sam, great sounding recipes. The donuts, esp!. I have made kale chips. I used baby kale. Next time I will use larger leaves. It was good though. Even the ones I over salted. The fat is from olive oil, which is a good oil. Also you don't need much. Would like to try turnip, beet and other veggies. I, too, have bought the packs of veggie chips.
> 
> ...


Have a great weekend at home! Sounds like it will be busy, but good. 
No, I've not ridden with him at all yet. His sleeper is fairly big I think, he thinks he got a twin bed back there though. But he's not sure. lolol.. Men!!!! Sorry Sam. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Heading for bed, but just had to check the new Tea Party. We have had rain this week, but not everyday nor lasting all day. At least it's better than none as we really need it. Cooler weather at long last, so made a roast beef with onions, carrots and potatoes in the wonderful slow cooker. The meat is always so moist and very tender and love the "old fashioned" type of meal. Memories of my mother's cooking. I got to wear the vest that I had been making and am so pleased with it. The pattern was written very well (in a Leisure Arts Vests book) and enjoyable to knit. Hoping all have a relaxed and pleasant weekend.


Good night, sleep well. Good to see you. 
Glad you are finally getting some cooler weather.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sandi, pray the INJECTIONS work for Alan.
Saw My GE Dr. Today. Starting on Mercaptopur and Uceris and wean from Prednisone. Scary as the weaning can put you in hospital. Once again. Will keep on trusting.
Sam, soup sounds yummy Will try.
My new Kindle Fire arrived.lovely.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I have tried 5 times to get a posting but have been booted before I was finished. I really don't like this laptop! I guess posts are meant to be shorter (at least for my computer). I wish I had had my desk top repaired instead of buying this. Sorry to be venting.

Siouxann, Sam taught me to go to word...type your message then cut and paste. A PC does all sorts of stuff like this. Jim thinks it is the operator but it is not. I share your frustration.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, pray the INJECTIONS work for Alan.
> Saw My GE Dr. Today. Starting on Mercaptopur and Uceris and wean from Prednisone. Scary as the weaning can put you in hospital. Once again. Will keep on trusting.
> Sam, soup sounds yummy Will try.
> My new Kindle Fire arrived.lovely.


Prayers assending for you and Alan.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I have tried 5 times to get a posting but have been booted before I was finished. I really don't like this laptop! I guess posts are meant to be shorter (at least for my computer). I wish I had had my desk top repaired instead of buying this. Sorry to be venting.
> 
> Siouxann, Sam taught me to go to word...type your message then cut and paste. A PC does all sorts of stuff like this. Jim thinks it is the operator but it is not. I share your frustration.


I never thought of that, and I am the Queen of Cut & Paste! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I have tried 5 times to get a posting but have been booted before I was finished. I really don't like this laptop! I guess posts are meant to be shorter (at least for my computer). I wish I had had my desk top repaired instead of buying this. Sorry to be venting.

Siouxann, Sam taught me to go to word...type your message then cut and paste. A PC does all sorts of stuff like this. Jim thinks it is the operator but it is not. I share your frustration.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Omgoodness it is 12:35am here. Didn't realize it was so late.

Happy to see you here DonnieK. :thumbup: 

Siouxann please tell Tricia she is one fantastic lady for doing the walk for breast cancer and raising all that money. A huge hug for her.

We looked at 2 houses today. The first one was on a quiet street and quite a lovely place. The 2nd house was further down on the same street. There was construction going on outside and was rather dusty. This house was 100yrs old and it looked all 100 yrs too. That one is crossed off our list for sure. We would most likely spend as much fixing it as they are asking for it. All in all it was a good day. Calling Monday to set up more appts.

We saw the moon on our way home and it was full and pink, then turned a fantastic shade of orange. By the time we got home it was high in the sky and white. I was smiling to myself all the way home. I was thinking that some of us on here were looking at the same moon tonight.
I am sorry that I haven't responded to individual people tonight but I just caught up on last weeks tp and thankfully I only had 7 pages to read here. 

Off to bed. Hugs, prayers and sweet dreams to all.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Denisekeeping all in prayer in the area of the fires. Praying for safety for all there.
Donnie.so glad to see you hear. I hear the pain in your words. You have come to the right place. This is a loving group of women and men They truly care and are sisters and brothers of the heart. You will find comfort here.
Kaye.what type thread did you use on your mitts. Think I told you I was gonna use Caron Simply Soft for the three pair I need. I already have an abundance of it and in pretty colors. I was thinking of a 5-6 sized needle.
Kaye, glad you are getting some time with your children and grandchildren
Margaret, will keep looking for the info on your workshop on cast on for custom fit for my daughter.
I am sure I am not posting on something I wanted to but didnt ake a list and short term memory is a joke now.
Got the washing done today so tomorrow will cook my mess of squash and fold some clothes then maybe can play with my socks. Hope my needles and yarn come in Monday. Really like ordering needles from Handsome Fibers. They has such fast service, little or no postage and excellent customer service.
Prayers continue for Gwen, Marianne, Jynx, Charlotte, Alan, Joy (sassafras), Julie, and adding Donnie to the list.
Continue to trust and believe for Melody and Linda. I love you so dearly my brothers and sisters of the heart.Betty


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Betty we love you to. <3


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Denisekeeping all in prayer in the area of the fires. Praying for safety for all there.
> Donnie.so glad to see you hear. I hear the pain in your words. You have come to the right place. This is a loving group of women and men They truly care and are sisters and brothers of the heart. You will find comfort here.
> Kaye.what type thread did you use on your mitts. Think I told you I was gonna use Caron Simply Soft for the three pair I need. I already have an abundance of it and in pretty colors. I was thinking of a 5-6 sized needle.
> Kaye, glad you are getting some time with your children and grandchildren
> ...


I used a worsted weight wool in the pink mitts, Brown Sheep Wool since I had it in stash, the green mitts though were in Caron Simply Soft. 
Here is the hooded pocket scarf I made to go with the green mitts.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Marilyn. Just love your new avatar! You are so pretty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I used a worsted weight wool in the pink mitts, Brown Sheep Wool since I had it in stash, the green mitts though were in Caron Simply Soft. 
Here is the hooded pocket scarf I made to go with the green mitts.

The daughter of one of my best friends, I've helped raise her since she was born, was modeling for me so I could get a pic. 


Thanks, Kaye. That sure is a cute little model and I love that color of green.Pretty little hat/scarf.

I'm still up at 12:12 a.m. trying to figure the correct number of stitches to cast on for Allyson's socks. She is like you, Kaye. Her husband works on rigs (he is an electrician) and is out of the country more than he is here. She has three kids. She is dealing with a teenager and moods, a little girl with ADHD, and a bad little boy. We help her with them as much as we can. Anywhoo, I am excited about doing something for her. She never does for herself.' She wears a size 11 shoe (had big feet at birth LOL!). Her calf is 16.5", and her foot length is 10.5. She wants them midcalf and is 13.5" to the floor. I want to make them with aa size 1 (9 sts per inch) or a 1.5 needle (7 sts per inch)
Anywhoo, I am looking through Darowil's workshop to see if I can find info I need. Rest well, sweet friend...Betty


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise here from Sydney. Fortunately, where we live, we are some distance from the fires still raging to the west, north and south of Sydney, so no damage around here. Not so in many places. Nearly 200 homes destroyed and over 100 damaged in just one area in the lower Blue Mountains and they haven't even started to count the houses destroyed in other areas. Miraculously, only one death so far - a man had a heart attack and died while trying to protect his property. Two firefighters are in hospital suffering burns - what heroes these firefighters are and most of them are volunteers! If you are the praying kind, please pray for those affected. And the bad news is, although today is mild and calm, the hot, windy conditions are coming back tomorrow and are expected to last until mid-week. The worst possible forecast!
> 
> The photos for today are not of the horrible fires but of the beautiful area of the Great Barrier Reef off the Queensland coast. There are a lot of islands in this area called the Whitsundays and our daughter, Steph, and her boyfriend are lucky to be working at a 5 star luxury resort on Hamilton Island. They had 2 days off during the week and joined a chartered sailing boat for a 2 day cruise in the Whitsundays. Here are some of her photos of the paradise where she lives. Enjoy!


Beautiful photos... I love Queensland coast. I have never been to Hamilton Island , I know it is stunning there. :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've been vegan to long to even remember what bacon and sausage taste like :roll: But if you came here I would cook meat for you.xx
> ps the avatar is me aged 6. Been going through some old photos.


Like your new avatar, you look really sweet
Was going to ask if you can remember the colour of your dress but I see Sam has already asked lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I'm still up at 12:12 a.m. trying to figure the correct number of stitches to cast on for Allyson's socks. She wears a size 11 shoe (had big feet at birth LOL!). Her calf is 16.5", and her foot length is 10.5. She wants them midcalf and is 13.5" to the floor. I want to make them with aa size 1 (9 sts per inch) or a 1.5 needle (7 sts per inch)
> Anywhoo, I am looking through Darowil's workshop to see if I can find info I need. Rest well, sweet friend...Betty


Betty you will need to find a pattern for a longer sock, becuase 
at that length you will need extra stitches fro the calf. According to my chart 64 for the foot, but I would have said 68 off the top of my head. As I rarly do longer socks I can't help withthe extra sttiches you need. If you are doing toe-up you simply follow my pattern as a guide until you get the approximate length where you woud begin the ribbing. But then you will need to do some increasing.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&view=captioned_thumbs&query=socks&weight=fingering&availability=free&fit=adult&page=1&sort=best&pc=knee-highs Try this and you will find soemthing there as a guide. A number of plain ones which will help with the stitch counts.
Found a number I want to do!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Caught up again. Our temp today was 27c and Sunny and no wind. Lovely day. Tomorrow is to be 31C !!

Well I went to the hospital to visit my friend this morning and she was walking (on a frame) coming out from a shower!! Woo Hoo, she is SO mush better already. I was there for about an hour and she was so bright and quite chatty. Apparantly she had 7 lesions throughout her bowel so no wonder she had bad pain. She is ver bloated and swollen though and asked me to get her some Grannie knickers (please no offence to anyone who wears them), her and I are only 53 so we really only wear those when in hosp LOL. And also I was to get some BIGGER nighties. I got the job done this afternoon. She even wants me to straighten her hair when I go tomorrow morning. 
Thankyou to everyone again for you prayers and thoughts for her. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

congratulate her for me on the walk and thank her for her support of research to end this disease. Two of my SIL's have done the 3 day walk - one in Minnesota and one in TX and a good friend of mine does the Chicago one. I'm so thankful to be here.



siouxann said:


> Thanks to all who commented on Tricia's Walk. She was tired and sore for a couple days after, but had a great time. The closing ceremony was very moving: All the walkers and the support staff gathered in the staging area and as the Survivors walked in the walkers raised a shoe to honor them. (This loses something in the telling, but it brought tears to many eyes.)
> 
> We had salmon, baked sweet potatoes, fried apples and peas for dinner tonight. Since I retired it has fallen to me to get dinner ready for them when they get home from work. Tomorrow is a free day since they are both here. YEA!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I went to the hospital to visit my friend this morning and she was walking (on a frame) coming out from a shower!! Woo Hoo, she is SO mush better already. I was there for about an hour and she was so bright and quite chatty. Apparantly she had 7 lesions throughout her bowel so no wonder she had bad pain. She is ver bloated and swollen though and asked me to get her some Grannie knickers (please no offence to anyone who wears them), her and I are only 53 so we really only wear those when in hosp LOL. And also I was to get some BIGGER nighties. I got the job done this afternoon. She even wants me to straighten her hair when I go tomorrow morning. 
Thankyou to everyone again for you prayers and thoughts for her. :thumbup: [/quote]

What good news tht she is already up- its amazing how quickly people are up and about now. And feeling bright as well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the new avatar purplefi - was the dress purple?
> 
> sam


I seem to remember it was turquoise. In those days one did not put children in purple. How Victorian that sounds. I really aren't that old!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey, the sun is trying to break through and it is still mild here.

This evening we are off to a barn dance and hog roast with our WI, it should be good fun although I don't kn ow how much dancing I will be able to do!

Hope everyone is having a good week end. Hugs all round.

Saturday photos......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I wonder why we are back on General Chit Chat section this time.... I just noticed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Railyn said:


> [
> 
> However vegans eat no animal products at all and so don't eat yogurt. Wonder if vegans use wool etc?


 My sarcastic question is do vegan mother's breast feed their babies. Breast milk is an animal product[/quote]

Yes they do :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> But vegans don't eat eggs or drink milk and no animals are killed to get the eggs or milk.


Probably justified by the fact that sheep need shearing. I suppose just how strict you want to be with veganism and whether it is for religious/ethecal reasons or because the diet suits you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wonder why we are back on General Chit Chat section this time.... I just noticed.


I just came in here that way and didn't even notice that it was in general Chit Chat


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Morning all. Just caught up on all last weeks posts. I'm about to start on this new Tea Party but thought I would pop in and say Hi first! I spent most of last week finishing reading this huge(762 pages)book for our book group meeting on Thursday. Spent so much time on it I had no time for any knitting, Tea Partying or anything else much. Having got to the end I feel like I suddenly have so much spare time! I only skimmed through last week so hugs and prayers for all who are suffering health problems, praise for those who are getting better and love and thanks to all for your great photos and lively conversations. Back to page one for me now!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So glad you are far away from the flames, but praying for all those in the paths.
> Your daughters pictures are gorgeous!!!!!!! Such a beautiful place.


1 common theme coming up repeatedly, even with fire fighting pkans and working equipment on many properties, these fires are generally moving so fast, most are lucky enough to get out with what they were wearing, some momentos and some pets. Others have hq no choice but to leave pets behind, many of these have been lost.

I am fortunate enough to not live in bush fire zone and I think fire can be beautiful though major devestating when it wild fiee like these. I have only twice been anywhere near fast moving fires like these, 1 on an army training area in the days I was young and in army reserves, and once on the way home from cavy nationals. I never want to be that close to this type of fire again.

I do know there are several members living not far from the current fires, some been impacted and some not. So far this year there have been no firies dead after been trapoed. It is early in the season so praying that this remains the case, especially for 1 of my cousins who is either cfa or ses, not sure but both get brought in on these events.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That should be called a 'friendship flag' representing our two countries. I agree it is perfect for your hard hat - as you have lived the best of both worlds.


I was looking for something that would say me and this fit better than most. I'm not sure about the best but they are part of who I am.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I see why!!! That's awesome.


Thank you, so far everyone I've shown it too think it is better than most.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I can't remember if there was any thing else I was going to comment about. Oh, yeah, the moon. Saw how full it was and reddish early on tonight but was unable to.get a photo. Glad that Caren's Michael (?) was able to.
> 
> See you all tomorrow.
> 
> OH Kathy


Michael is my youngest, he is taking a photography class in school this year.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam!! I love the recipe for the turnip chips, just might give them a try. It is hot here in So. Cal but the soup sounds like a good one. Thanks for hosting this week's tea party and I am sorry about no pictures from our Colorado trip but the computer and camera are not speaking to each other, as soon as we get this glitch out of the way I'll be sending some of the beautiful pictures.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Morning coffee just seemed to fit in with everyone today. 

This will also be going on my hard hat, likely on the opposite side as the flag.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Well that was the wrong one but fits too. OOPS try this again. 

Coffe this time and the morning sky


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Sam...wow. thanks for these wonderful recipes...yes, I don't comment here often, but I follow every week.

I love the chowder recipe...with cooler weather coming, I can see this simmering on my stove....comfort food with a twist!!!

Take care and don't worry about what you have done this past week,with all you do, I am sure it was very worthwhile!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:30 am here and I think I have slept enough this week that my body is making me wake up this early on a Saturday morning. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Morning Caren and all other tp'ers awake already.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning everyone. I hope you had a restful night. This link was on the Forum and I thought you would enjoy it:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/13/jerk-cats-love-stealing-dog-beds_n_4093467.html


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Triple post this time!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Wrong, it was quadruple!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Caren, your pics are great. It was too overcast here for a pretty sunrise, so I appreciate seeing yours!

Finally got it right.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:30 am here and I think I have slept enough this week that my body is making me wake up this early on a Saturday morning. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Morning Caren and all other tp'ers awake already.


Morning, the house is getting up and having breakfast. Not used to having anyone up this early with me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Caren, your pics are great. It was too overcast here for a pretty sunrise, so I appreciate seeing yours!
> 
> Finally got it right.


Thank you. This morning the sunrise seemed to last a long time was very nice to watch.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: You are lucky to have those photos- I have one of me at 3 and the next surviving one I was 18. I think you are so beautiful, then and now1


I agree...re: PurpleFi's photo age 6 yrs.
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just me and the dog are up at this moment.


NanaCaren said:


> Morning, the house is getting up and having breakfast. Not used to having anyone up this early with me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had the overnight rag treatment too, to make ringlets- but I am plain old blonde or at least I was!


I remember those 'rag curler's, too. I have a 4th grade picture that have those ringlets....my hair has always been a deep brown...well, now it's 'frosted' with grey! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

The photos for today are not of the horrible fires but of the beautiful area of the Great Barrier Reef off the Queensland coast. There are a lot of islands in this area called the Whitsundays and our daughter, Steph, and her boyfriend are lucky to be working at a 5 star luxury resort on Hamilton Island. They had 2 days off during the week and joined a chartered sailing boat for a 2 day cruise in the Whitsundays. Here are some of her photos of the paradise where she lives. Enjoy![/quote]

We've had news reports of the horrible fires Australia is coping with!! It's really early in the season, isn't it? But it's horrible at any time! 
Lovely photos, your daughter and BF are very lucky.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Stopping in to say hi before I catch up on this weeks tea party. Michael got a nice photo of the moon tonight. It is for his photography class. He let me copy one of them seems how it was my idea.
> I have to paint my hard hat for Pumpkin Chinkin I have had a hard time deciding what to put on it. One of the things I have decided on sort of umped off the page at me. I knew it was going to be perfect for me.


Michael's moon photo is fantastic. Is this your punkin chunkin decoration for the hard hat?? A blend of both countries!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Caught up again. Our temp today was 27c and Sunny and no wind. Lovely day. Tomorrow is to be 31C !!
> 
> Well I went to the hospital to visit my friend this morning and she was walking (on a frame) coming out from a shower!! Woo Hoo, she is SO mush better already. I was there for about an hour and she was so bright and quite chatty. Apparantly she had 7 lesions throughout her bowel so no wonder she had bad pain. She is ver bloated and swollen though and asked me to get her some Grannie knickers (please no offence to anyone who wears them), her and I are only 53 so we really only wear those when in hosp LOL. And also I was to get some BIGGER nighties. I got the job done this afternoon. She even wants me to straighten her hair when I go tomorrow morning.
> Thankyou to everyone again for you prayers and thoughts for her. :thumbup:


That is such wonderful news...once again, prayer has worked!! Will continue to pray for her recovery. I know you were happy to see her doing so well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun is trying to break through and it is still mild here.
> 
> This evening we are off to a barn dance and hog roast with our WI, it should be good fun although I don't kn ow how much dancing I will be able to do!
> 
> ...


Your garden is lovely as always....even if you don't dance and I know you won't be eating the pork, I know you'll enjoy visiting with everyone!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Dh just woke up. Going to go and see what he is up to. Be back later on.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well that was the wrong one but fits too. OOPS try this again.
> 
> Coffe this time and the morning sky


All of your pictures are great...guess you won't be getting rain for the pond today!! And I'm ready for a second coffee!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Caught up again. Our temp today was 27c and Sunny and no wind. Lovely day. Tomorrow is to be 31C !!
> 
> Well I went to the hospital to visit my friend this morning and she was walking (on a frame) coming out from a shower!! Woo Hoo, she is SO mush better already. I was there for about an hour and she was so bright and quite chatty. Apparantly she had 7 lesions throughout her bowel so no wonder she had bad pain. She is ver bloated and swollen though and asked me to get her some Grannie knickers (please no offence to anyone who wears them), her and I are only 53 so we really only wear those when in hosp LOL. And also I was to get some BIGGER nighties. I got the job done this afternoon. She even wants me to straighten her hair when I go tomorrow morning.
> Thankyou to everyone again for you prayers and thoughts for her. :thumbup:


Wonderful!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee just seemed to fit in with everyone today.
> 
> This will also be going on my hard hat, likely on the opposite side as the flag.


  At first I thought you were referring to the coffee spoon. lol...Then I scrolled a bit farther, that's pretty, will look great and they both go together so well! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well that was the wrong one but fits too. OOPS try this again.
> 
> Coffe this time and the morning sky


 gorgeous sky! I love the coffee and doughnuts, thats one way to make sure you don't get any calories. :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh Dear CTV News just reported a train derailment CN Rail. 13 cars derailed in Alberta. Evacuations and possible toxic spill. Is this very near you Shirley??


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Oh Dear CTV News just reported a train derailment CN Rail. 13 cars derailed in Alberta. Evacuations and possible toxic spill. Is this very near you Shirley??


That is not good at all, I hope it's nowhere near people, unfortunately probably not that lucky. Prayers that all the people in the vicinity are fine and that it is not toxic. Hope that Shirley and any other KPers' are far enough a way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Caught up again. Our temp today was 27c and Sunny and no wind. Lovely day. Tomorrow is to be 31C !!
> 
> Well I went to the hospital to visit my friend this morning and she was walking (on a frame) coming out from a shower!! Woo Hoo, she is SO mush better already. I was there for about an hour and she was so bright and quite chatty. Apparantly she had 7 lesions throughout her bowel so no wonder she had bad pain. She is ver bloated and swollen though and asked me to get her some Grannie knickers (please no offence to anyone who wears them), her and I are only 53 so we really only wear those when in hosp LOL. And also I was to get some BIGGER nighties. I got the job done this afternoon. She even wants me to straighten her hair when I go tomorrow morning.
> Thankyou to everyone again for you prayers and thoughts for her. :thumbup:


More positive thoughts and prayers, Cathy- so glad she is doing so well, despite the obvious problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I seem to remember it was turquoise. In those days one did not put children in purple. How Victorian that sounds. I really aren't that old!


Likely turquoise if we are of an age- I remember having a turquoise 'A' line dress that Mum sewed for me - all the rage at the time. But you are right purple was an old ladies colour! Can almost smell the mustiness as I mention it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wonder why we are back on General Chit Chat section this time.... I just noticed.


Goodness, are we?- I would never have known, just following Sam's link!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I remember those 'rag curler's, too. I have a 4th grade picture that have those ringlets....my hair has always been a deep brown...well, now it's 'frosted' with grey! LOL!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Siouxann, please thank Tricia for money she earned. Good job.
Maybe, Nick scarf.
Purple love new avatars.
Lazy today. Just going to walk Maya and maybe do kitchen floor. But mainly enjoy quiet day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good day to all. Hope this finds you fit as a fiddle and feeling fine! I'm beginning to feel soooo much better. Your prayers have been so uplifting and appreciated.

*NanaCaren* tell Michael the moon picture is amazing. I also love your spoon.
*Railyn* I really like the new avatar. You have a very welcoming aura about you. So nice to see.
*AZ* I hope Alan's injections go well and that they provide relief.
*Nicho* The picture posted are wonderful. I especially love the bird of paradise. The water also is so beautiful.
*PurpleFi* as always your garden is gorgeous. In the view from the bedroom window there is a tree that makes me think of what we call a blue spruce. Is that one? It is a conifer with a blueish cast to the needles.

Today is drizzling rain and cooler but comfortable. I'm happy to say DH is NOT having to work today so I get to actually see him and converse some....LOL. Usually by the time he gets home he eats dinner, watches a little tv and is in bed by 8 p.m. so I relish the days he is home even if we don't do anything exciting or go anywhere. Just the company and conversation is nice. I plan on working on some Christmas presents I'm knitting; kind of slowed down the past few days on knitting but will pick up the pace. Needed a skein of the Team Spirit yarn by Redheart and couldn't find it anywhere locally ordered it online. Really was surprised no one had it available; checked Walmart, HobbyLobby, Michaels, and Joann. Oh well, at least it will arrive.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all, I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten  Dear niece finally had her baby and my dear cousin ended up having extensive surgery so things have been a little wild around here. 

Anyway, just wanted to show you what I've sent to the new baby:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats on niece's baby. The hats are great! Hope you cousin is on the mend now. Prayers for your cousin.


gottastch said:


> Hello all, I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten  Dear niece finally had her baby and my dear cousin ended up having extensive surgery so things have been a little wild around here.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to show you what I've sent to the new baby:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All.....finally got through last weeks KTP...and we are already at 11 pages. I'm just jumping now so I can stay in the loop of the KTP. Thanks for all the compliments on my blanket...I really like the way it is turning out. But, boy, is it a tough pattern at times. I think part of it is the white yarn...it's part cotton (& bamboo), so is not as stretchy...and it is very stringy. 

On another note....we got tomatoes! ) Not very big...but we got some! And they are turning red. The weather is getting too cold so DH harvested them and we'll ripen in the kitchen. Have a relaxing, productive (or not, as is your wont) Saturday. Be back later...folks are awaiting breakfast (fried corn meal mush).
Carol il/oh


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Be back later...folks are awaiting breakfast (fried corn meal mush).
> Carol il/oh


I love cornmeal mush fried, with real maple syrup. Yum!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous tomatoes, Carol.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

PurpleFi wrote:
I've been vegan to long to even remember what bacon and sausage taste like <<<

Do you have a good recipe to share with me? My GD will be here next week and she is also vegan, no one else is, and I would like to do something special for her.
TIA
EJ


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well that was the wrong one but fits too. OOPS try this again.
> 
> Coffe this time and the morning sky


I have that cup! In red, too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good day to all. Hope this finds you fit as a fiddle and feeling fine! I'm beginning to feel soooo much better. Your prayers have been so uplifting and appreciated.
> 
> I thought you were visiting with Marianne today. I hope neither of you are feeling worse so postponed the visit. And hoping it's just the drizzle that's keeping you home.
> I know you'll enjoy the day with your DH.
> JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone - productive one for me - Opened two more parades, sent out a Workshop Happenings, made Breakfast and all in all have accomplished quite a bit.

*Siouxann* sorry about your lap top. I hope you will tell your daughter how much I applaud her. I imagine she really must be sore! good job.

*Gwen*-- did you and Marianne have your shopping trip? I might have missed your post as I seem to have been caught up in lots of 'stuff' since this thread opened.

*Sam* I am glad you are so happy with your camera - I sure do enjoy the fact that mine takes pictures timed to the second as I really notice it when we are driving - that there is no shaking to bother the photo. i hope you got the part of the bread machine you are waiting for. Very nice gift for Gary and Heidi. You really have a great life there with them - I would love to meet your family.

*Melody* so nice to get a Good morning from you by pm. What a nice surprise. I hope your house hunting turns out well.

*Kaye* do try to take a trip or two with David. Some of our best times were on our trips down south pulling the fifth wheel when we were snowbirds. We played Canasta the whole way down and back home and ended up with over l00 thousand points each and a difference of only 70 points. we couldn't beleive it. It is so nice to sit together and talk and listen to music -- without any outside things interfering . Some of my best memories. I am sure you will enjoy it so much too and David will love having you and showing you where he goes etc.

*Zoe* I am glad you are posting again - it really does help when you are not feeling up to par.

*Sorlenna* - how are things going? you seemed a bit down a short while ago- I hope life is improving for you.

*Sassafras* - your retreat sounds wonderful. Those stairs would be the end of me though - I like your avatar.

*Caren*- you much be so busy - remember to take some time for yourself.

*Purplefi* - can't wait to see your leaf project and also the dream bird -- you are so talented.

*AZsticks*Sandi in Arizona-- I hope your throat is better and thing are looking up for you. If you talk to Charlotte give her our best. I hope she is not finding the physio too difficult.

I will answer more once I read some more posts. I know I have missed some but will try to cover them later. love to all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all, I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten  Dear niece finally had her baby and my dear cousin ended up having extensive surgery so things have been a little wild around here.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to show you what I've sent to the new baby:


Lovely knits....that baby is going to be well dressed. I'm sorry if you mentioned and I forgot did DN have a girl or boy??! Hope your cousin is doing well.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is not good at all, I hope it's nowhere near people, unfortunately probably not that lucky. Prayers that all the people in the vicinity are fine and that it is not toxic. Hope that Shirley and any other KPers' are far enough a way.


I didn't have the news on - Pat said it is west of Edmonton and a real mess although he hasn't heard of anyone killed or injured. I am turning on my news now. We are in Calgary but oh dear so many train problems lately.

I think far too much explosive matter is beeing carried on our trains in this country. And some of the tracks are very old. I saw an article last week that said the possibility of problems with a pipeline are 90% less than on tracks in cars . Interesting. not sure whether they had an axe to grind or not - it sure seems as if there has been a lot of problems lately though . Thanks wingsofadove.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness, are we?- I would never have known, just following Sam's link!


I wonder if Sam forgot to put it on the new section (habit) I looked all over for it on the Swaps section but didn't realize we were on the wrong place until you mentioned it Julie.
admin will move it if they see it or he can pm them to do so.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all, I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten  Dear niece finally had her baby and my dear cousin ended up having extensive surgery so things have been a little wild around here.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to show you what I've sent to the new baby:


loved the outfits- you are a wonderful knitter. they will be so sweet on a new little baby


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your garden is lovely as always....even if you don't dance and I know you won't be eating the pork, I know you'll enjoy visiting with everyone!
> JuneK


Purple-- I didn't

realize they had Barn dances in the UK. I know they have a lot in this part of the world, especially in the rural areas where every one meets in someone's barn and they have areal hoedown. I can just picture you doing a square dance.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

angelam said:


> I spent most of last week finishing reading this huge(762 pages)book for our book group meeting on Thursday. Spent so much time on it I had no time for any knitting,


What was the name of the book and was it good?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just watching the news about the train wreck. A small town has been evacuated - the tracks are parallel to the Yellowhead highway and it exploded during the night - it still has huge black clouds. 

13 train cars carrying gas and 4 carrying oil. They are worried about another explosion. really a bad situation. they can't get near it. so far no word about injuries or deaths, but what a mess!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Our news is also showing the terrible fires west of Sydney in the Blue mountains. they are expecting more dangerous conditions. It says Sydney is surrounded by fires. The city itself is safe so far as even though it is surrounded, some of the fires are a long ways from the city.

Nicho - I hope the smoke is not affecting you too much. take care all of you who are near the fires.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your garden is lovely as always....even if you don't dance and I know you won't be eating the pork, I know you'll enjoy visiting with everyone!
> JuneK


I shall be having a vegan dish, don;'t know what yet, but will let you know what it was like.
Today was our local farmers market and there was a stall there selling just vegan food, so I bought some to try.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Shirley, barn dances (usually in a local hall) are very popular here. I may venture a couple of dances.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Gorgeous tomatoes, Carol.


~~~Thanks! We're just glad we got some. DH was beginning to lose hope that his plants were faulty. I think someof them look a bit "funny"...the stem area seems sunken in, and almost cuts the tomato in half. That will make it difficult to get a good slice. Maybe because we plucked them before they were fully grown? They still taste good! Nothing like grown from your own garden! :thumbup:
Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all, I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten  Dear niece finally had her baby and my dear cousin ended up having extensive surgery so things have been a little wild around here.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to show you what I've sent to the new baby:


Those are so cute! :thumbup: 
Prayers that your dear cousin is recovering well and quickly.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I love cornmeal mush fried, with real maple syrup. Yum!


~~~'twas yummy, too. :-D Good on a grey, drizzly cold day. I think winter is coming! At least the wind is calm. Tomorrow is supposed to be sunnier. Hope so...we have outside tasks to do. Time is running out!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't go on any overnight trips with David because I have to come home to dogs and cats, they'd get really upset if I didn't come home for a couple days. lol...Hungry too, Buster would eat all the food in one swoop and that would be that.  There is a lady locally that I have several great reviews on, that will come into your home and take care of your animals 3x a day while you are out of town, and even calls you with updates on how they are doing. We will hire her when we go on vacation.  I'm going to try to set up a trip to Hawaii, but poor David will have to bite the bullet and fly on an aeroplane. lol... He's never been on one in his life. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all, I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten  Dear niece finally had her baby and my dear cousin ended up having extensive surgery so things have been a little wild around here.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to show you what I've sent to the new baby:


And with your phone being on the blink? had not tried to call you- was wondering what busy ness you were up to? Glad all is OK even if your cousin has had medical problems- hoping s(he) is on the mend now!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Quick question, Sam, What is a donut pan?


~~~another question....if you don't have a donut pan, what can substitute? Can anything substitute?
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder if Sam forgot to put it on the new section (habit) I looked all over for it on the Swaps section but didn't realize we were on the wrong place until you mentioned it Julie.
> admin will move it if they see it or he can pm them to do so.


That could be the explanation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can't go on any overnight trips with David because I have to come home to dogs and cats, they'd get really upset if I didn't come home for a couple days. lol...Hungry too, Buster would eat all the food in one swoop and that would be that.  There is a lady locally that I have several great reviews on, that will come into your home and take care of your animals 3x a day while you are out of town, and even calls you with updates on how they are doing. We will hire her when we go on vacation.  I'm going to try to set up a trip to Hawaii, but poor David will have to bite the bullet and fly on an aeroplane. lol... He's never been on one in his life. :shock:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: We sort of have to overcome that one if we want to go anywhere other than NZ - so much ocean and so few ships these days- other than those fiercesomely expensive cruise ships!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> And I thought I have bad hair days!!!!!!


~~~ :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Purple-- I didn't
> 
> realize they had Barn dances in the UK. I know they have a lot in this part of the world, especially in the rural areas where every one meets in someone's barn and they have areal hoedown. I can just picture you doing a square dance.


I was thinking the same thing, Shirley....it amazes me how much I'm learning about customs around the world.
I heard that there had been evacuations because of the train explosion. So glad it's not in your immediate area.
I think we mostly have coal being transported through our city by rail. We're a large shipping port for the coal from the mines in West Virginia and western VA. I think most of the oil that's transported is by truck and that's usually going to service stations. Since the tracks are near me, it would be a concern if I knew crude oil, etc were being transported.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Purple-- I didn't
> 
> realize they had Barn dances in the UK. I know they have a lot in this part of the world, especially in the rural areas where every one meets in someone's barn and they have areal hoedown. I can just picture you doing a square dance.


I was thinking the same thing, Shirley....it amazes me how much I'm learning about customs around the world.
I heard that there had been evacuations because of the train derailment. So glad it's not in your immediate area.
I think we mostly have coal being transported through our city by rail. We're a large shipping port for the coal from the mines in West Virginia and western VA. I think most of the oil that's transported is by truck and that's usually going to service stations. Since the tracks are near me, it would be a concern if I knew crude oil, etc were being transported.
JuneK


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

siouxann said:


> So frustrating...I was just finishing typing a rather long reply to Sam and my screen went blank then returned without the reply. G-R-R-R!
> 
> I was not able to keep up with the past several parties. So, I hope for better this week.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to her. $3500 is a fantastic amount. She should be very proud of herself to have completed the walk - the conditions were not that easy. You have every reason to be so proud of her!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can't go on any overnight trips with David because I have to come home to dogs and cats, they'd get really upset if I didn't come home for a couple days. lol...Hungry too, Buster would eat all the food in one swoop and that would be that.  There is a lady locally that I have several great reviews on, that will come into your home and take care of your animals 3x a day while you are out of town, and even calls you with updates on how they are doing. We will hire her when we go on vacation.  I'm going to try to set up a trip to Hawaii, but poor David will have to bite the bullet and fly on an aeroplane. lol... He's never been on one in his life. :shock:


We have a woman in the area, who comes several times a day to take care of pets when the owners are away. I think she calls herself the 'Pet Nanny'.
My daughter in Tx boards her dog at a pet 'spa' when she's going out of town. She says they really spoil them there and his tail starts wagging as soon as they go in the door so they must treat them well. From the way she describes it, it's probably as expensive as a 3 or 4-star hotel for humans!
JuneK


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ever seen photos of Shrek?- our sheep that evaded being shorn for several years they may object a bit- but it certainly is in their best interests to shear the fleece.


I remember seeing this picture in our paper fairly recently. Poor thing - it must have been so uncomfortable. How did it manage to evade shearing for so long?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I remember seeing this picture in our paper fairly recently. Poor thing - it must have been so uncomfortable. How did it manage to evade shearing for so long?


Apparently there were caves that he holed up in- and he may have survived by eating twigs! Seven years is a long time to go un-noticed!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy weekend to everyone! Welcome and welcome back to newbies and returnies!!! I am finally feeling a little better - the throat is the biggest problem at the moment.... but I am going to pretend it doesn't hurt!! Left over chicken alfredo for dinner - I did promise DH garlic bread with it tonight. Great recipes Sam - I'm going to get out my dutch oven and make some soup this weekend.... chicken something... We will lay low this weekend and touch up some of the trim paint - DH managed to get the bulk of it done without me!! Monday is his dr appointment to get the injections set up..... another chapter in the saga!! I really need to spend the weekend making a list and getting kits together for Christmas presents or nobody will get anything!!! I need to figure out what size dpns I need to buy so that I can try Poledra's wristwarmers.... that will be just the thing for all the girls on my list. The guys will probably get hats - my brain is working well enough to figure out slipper sizes this year.... time is flying by - how does that happen??? love, peace and good health to all of you- AZ


Good to hear you are feeling a bit better. Hope the throat gets better soon. I'm like you - can't do anything without a list. If I lose the list then it doesn't happen!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sugar, I'm glad things are going better.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise here from Sydney. Fortunately, where we live, we are some distance from the fires still raging to the west, north and south of Sydney, so no damage around here. Not so in many places. Nearly 200 homes destroyed and over 100 damaged in just one area in the lower Blue Mountains and they haven't even started to count the houses destroyed in other areas. Miraculously, only one death so far - a man had a heart attack and died while trying to protect his property. Two firefighters are in hospital suffering burns - what heroes these firefighters are and most of them are volunteers! If you are the praying kind, please pray for those affected. And the bad news is, although today is mild and calm, the hot, windy conditions are coming back tomorrow and are expected to last until mid-week. The worst possible forecast!
> 
> The photos for today are not of the horrible fires but of the beautiful area of the Great Barrier Reef off the Queensland coast. There are a lot of islands in this area called the Whitsundays and our daughter, Steph, and her boyfriend are lucky to be working at a 5 star luxury resort on Hamilton Island. They had 2 days off during the week and joined a chartered sailing boat for a 2 day cruise in the Whitsundays. Here are some of her photos of the paradise where she lives. Enjoy!


Beautiful pictures Denise. What a lovely place to live and work. I think if I lived somewhere with a view like that I would spend all my time just looking out the window - or even better - sitting on the porch with a glass of something cold, admiring the view! So glad the fires are not near to you and pray that it stays that way.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope you had a restful night. This link was on the Forum and I thought you would enjoy it:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/13/jerk-cats-love-stealing-dog-beds_n_4093467.html


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Thanks for that cheer! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently there were caves that he holed up in- and he may have survived by eating twigs! Seven years is a long time to go un-noticed!


~~~especially at that size! He doesn't really blend in with his surroundings, does he? :lol: :lol: Can he see his surroundings?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I'm caught up! Yea! I'm off to the kitchen (not heated) to start dinner. I found a recipe for a roasted butternut squash lasagne. I think I will mix butternut & acorn squashes ('cuz that's what I have) and sub potato slices for lasagne noodles...'cuz I have potatoes and no noodles. The recipe uses a white sauce for the sauce....may add a bit of cheese to that. I'll let you know how it goes.
Enjoy the rest of the day...stay warm! I'm trying!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, Sam. I am straight in the mood for a donut!
Enjoy your week. 
Karen in Los Angeles


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~especially at that size! He doesn't really blend in with his surroundings, does he? :lol: :lol: Can he see his surroundings?


He was shorn at least twice after capture- it is a wonder he could see or hear anything! But unfortunately came to his end at the grand old age (guestimated) of 17 in 2011. Here most sheep meet their demise by the age of 6.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Finished our walk. Lovely. Perfect weather, nice sunny day. MAYA had fun CHASING JACK RABBIT. off to library book sale.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> What was the name of the book and was it good?


It was The Way We Live Now by Anthony Trollope. Took some getting in to but I'm glad I persevered as I really enjoyed it. A good read if you have the time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: We sort of have to overcome that one if we want to go anywhere other than NZ - so much ocean and so few ships these days- other than those fiercesomely expensive cruise ships!


 :thumbup: 
Growing up I lived on Adak Island in the Aleutian Islands and we had to fly to go anywhere unless going by boat. We flew to the main land every year to spend the summers, or at least a month, so that we could visit with family, Dad worked for the State for the schools and so had most of the summer off. Then living on Kodiak, we had to fly unless we had at least a week to take the ferry, it only went back and for every so many days. I've been in more than my fair share of puddle jumpers too, those are an experience. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We have a woman in the area, who comes several times a day to take care of pets when the owners are away. I think she calls herself the 'Pet Nanny'.
> My daughter in Tx boards her dog at a pet 'spa' when she's going out of town. She says they really spoil them there and his tail starts wagging as soon as they go in the door so they must treat them well. From the way she describes it, it's probably as expensive as a 3 or 4-star hotel for humans!
> JuneK


 :shock: :shock: But there is one in San Antonio, they are expensive but a lot of people say they are wonderful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Shirley, barn dances (usually in a local hall) are very popular here. I may venture a couple of dances.


I honestly never heard of a barn dance in the UK. I have learned something new today! thanks Purple.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I set out at 8.30 this morning for the regional AGM we , a group of 5 of us were in the kitchen setting up the lunches and clearing away and washing up all day. My friend and I did a bit of shopping on the way home after a well earned coffee break. I had a sandwich for dinner and am in my dressing gown ready for bed already. It is only 7.30 ish and I am so sleepy that I will probably fall into bed soon. However as that means I will be awake at ungodly o' clock I am trying to stay up a while by reading here. Prayers for all needing them.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

trying to type this on my DD2's laptop. Been a while since I have used one. 

We had a nice breakfast at Bob Evans this morning and have been playing with the printer to find out why it wasn't printing right. Would you believe that shaking the cartridges was what needed to be done? So now I will be able to print out some patterns.

Still raining here and I am getting nothing done. Have worked a couple rows on my potholder.

Congrats on the new addition to the family and I hope that the cousin is doing better.

I would like Charlotte's address to so I can send a card, if she wants it given out. Anyone hear how Jinz is doing? And Marianne and whoever else has been ailing?

Need to get busy looking through my yarn and such.

Hope everyone has a great one and stay dry for the ones where rain is coming down. Keep the snow in the Northwest for a bit longer, please.

OH Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - it really is time for me to get on here and see what is happening. 

46° - steady rain - damp - very overcast - typical fall day for us. 

the cats do no want to go outside - my hand has encouraged them to do so. survivor peed in my laundry basket - granted - it was dirty laundry - granted - I was going to do laundry today - however - as I explained to her as I threw her out the door - it was unacceptable behavior which better stop right now. cats have limited memory so no doubt she has forgotten why she spend the next four hours outside in the rain. think it is going to be a learning curve. they were white t-shirts - which I always wash with bleach - it just the idea you know. on the brighter side - better in the laundry basket than on the floor.

Heidi took my camera to the game last night - the were using it to look at the opposition bleachers - she said it came in bright and clear. took some action shots of the game. she wants me to learn how to use it really well so I can teach her how to use it. rotflmao

I don't believe there is going to be a Saturday delivery of my kneading blade - guess the fresh bread will have to wait until next week. all good things come to those who wait - may not like it but guess I will wait.

anyone watch bluebloods last night? what do you think of the new women character?

no soccer today - rained out. the boys did not seem too put out.

I best get caught up here - 

sam

since this is pumpkin weather - this sounds healthy.

Pumpkin Smoothie

Ingredients
1 can (15 Ounce) Pumpkin Pie Filling 
Cinnamon Graham Crackers, Crushed
3 cups Whole Milk (more If Needed) 
1/2 cup Vanilla Yogurt (up To 1 Cup) 
A Few Dashes Of Cinnamon 

Preparation Instructions
Well ahead of time, place pumpkin pie filling into a freezer-safe container. Freeze for a few hours or until frozen solid.

To make the smoothie, add milk, and yogurt to a blender. 

Drop in the frozen pumpkin pie filling and blend until the frozen filling is completely pulverized. Add more milk or yogurt as needed to get it the consistency you'd like. 

Pour into individual glasses and sprinkle the tops with graham cracker crumbs. Serve immediately!

*Note: Make a lower-calorie smoothie by using unsweetened/unflavored pumpkin puree, nonfat plain yogurt, and the sweetener of your choice.

*Can also sprinkle with cinnamon and/or nutmeg instead of graham cracker crumbs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - donut pan can be bought from amazon - but you might check places like wally world or even your grocery - our has a whole section for baking and cooking needs. don't know if they have a donut pan or not - I already have a couple but you might check.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well howdy Sam! Love the recipes you posted especially the soup and the donuts. In fact I think I have all needed ingredients for the donuts except...where can I get a donut pan???
> 
> We are big soup fans here especially as it gets cooler so I am indeed going to try this soup. I've copied both of those recipes to my evernote so I can pull it up as I grocery shop!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't see why no gwen - I would give it a try - you wouldn't need to heat the over that way.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just thinking about this pan....I do have a rarely used donut machine that you can make the cake donuts in...wonder if I could use this recipe in it? Worth a try!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the avatar railyn - picture of a pretty lady - thanks so much for sharing it - a face to put with a name is always good.

sam



Railyn said:


> [
> 
> However vegans eat no animal products at all and so don't eat yogurt. Wonder if vegans use wool etc?


 My sarcastic question is do vegan mother's breast feed their babies. Breast milk is an animal product[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - if I struggled I suppose I could live there - lol.

sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise here from Sydney. Fortunately, where we live, we are some distance from the fires still raging to the west, north and south of Sydney, so no damage around here. Not so in many places. Nearly 200 homes destroyed and over 100 damaged in just one area in the lower Blue Mountains and they haven't even started to count the houses destroyed in other areas. Miraculously, only one death so far - a man had a heart attack and died while trying to protect his property. Two firefighters are in hospital suffering burns - what heroes these firefighters are and most of them are volunteers! If you are the praying kind, please pray for those affected. And the bad news is, although today is mild and calm, the hot, windy conditions are coming back tomorrow and are expected to last until mid-week. The worst possible forecast!
> 
> The photos for today are not of the horrible fires but of the beautiful area of the Great Barrier Reef off the Queensland coast. There are a lot of islands in this area called the Whitsundays and our daughter, Steph, and her boyfriend are lucky to be working at a 5 star luxury resort on Hamilton Island. They had 2 days off during the week and joined a chartered sailing boat for a 2 day cruise in the Whitsundays. Here are some of her photos of the paradise where she lives. Enjoy!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Shirley....it amazes me how much I'm learning about customs around the world.
> I heard that there had been evacuations because of the train explosion. So glad it's not in your immediate area.
> I think we mostly have coal being transported through our city by rail. We're a large shipping port for the coal from the mines in West Virginia and western VA. I think most of the oil that's transported is by truck and that's usually going to service stations. Since the tracks are near me, it would be a concern if I knew crude oil, etc were being transported.
> JuneK


To be honest - up here I don't think anyone really knows what is being transported in any train. I am not sure what controls are being followed or if they are being followed. More and more people are questioning the fact that train tracks go right through the center of cities and towns across Canada. It is becoming more scary all the time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we definitely need a picture of you modeling your new vest.

sam

please



81brighteyes said:


> Heading for bed, but just had to check the new Tea Party. We have had rain this week, but not everyday nor lasting all day. At least it's better than none as we really need it. Cooler weather at long last, so made a roast beef with onions, carrots and potatoes in the wonderful slow cooker. The meat is always so moist and very tender and love the "old fashioned" type of meal. Memories of my mother's cooking. I got to wear the vest that I had been making and am so pleased with it. The pattern was written very well (in a Leisure Arts Vests book) and enjoyable to knit. Hoping all have a relaxed and pleasant weekend.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

The pumpkin smoothie sounds wonderful. Anything with pumpkin in it has to be good. Bought a loaf of pumpkin bread on Wednesday and it is so yummy after being toasted and butter applied. I have a recipe for pumpkin muffins that uses a spice cake mix with additions, but since it makes 24 and I have one 12 count muffin pan, decided against making it. We have a Trader Joe's a few miles from here and their flyer showed oodles of items that contain pumpkin; even pumpkin ice cream! I think many of us have tastebuds that know when it's pumpkin season!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

A funny moment from today that I just remembered. Val and I were reaching across the serving counter during clean up and managed to get her right arm bracelet entangled in the one on my left arm. Quite fun for a while till we untangled ourselves., as we both had something in our other hand. If one must have handcuffs they may as well be gold ones, I suppose.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we definitely need a picture of you modeling your new vest.
> 
> sam
> 
> please


Oh Sam, I would surely break the camera!!! Incidentally, I no longer have a camera so that lets me off the hook. If I can figure out how to copy and post a photo of the lovely young lady modeling the vest in the book, I will send that instead. How's that? Any help as to how to do so would be appreciated.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Hello all, I made the first page this time. Yipee! Don't have much to report with one exception. All of my new medications arrived in the mail today so start a new routine tomorrow. But, it is all supposed to help me get back to some somnolence of normal with weight gains and the darned depression I have been going through. I cry if it is raining and then cry because it is not. I cry if I am happy or sad. And, I just have a hard time looking at my little babies without crying and that is not a good thing when you are facing the parents of preemies or facing the tiny little abused children, so have not been able to do my normal visiting. Maybe the doctor is right and all of this change will work out. Now if they could cure me and I didn't have to wear my "tether" (oxygen tubing) all the time. Maybe just at night? But, I can live with it all as long as I can still join the chats on the forum and see the green grasses and trees and deer in our front yard. We had 11 the other morning one still had his spots. I just love watching them and they are not afraid of Evie and she is not barking at them and scarring them away. She gets treats for being a good little girl.
> So, that is all I have to say.......believe it or not......and I will leave room for others to come and chat too. Hugs to all and pray you all have had a wonderful, wonderful weekend.


DonnieK, its good to hear about your pretty deer, must be so special to watch. I hope the new meds help with the depression. Its so hard to not feel in control of your tears when you want to be able to go out and about, so I wish you gentle healing. Having to be on oxygen must be restrictive. Can you go out without it or do you have a portable bottle? I saw someone today walking slowly along the road with an oxygen tube in, and a smallish bottle in a backpack! Hope you are having a better day today. Hugs, Lin.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is pleasantly cool today. We've had some rain, but not enough. I think I lost a lot of grass in the front, but I'll take care of that in the spring. I'm sort of between projects now. I can't decide what I want to do. That doesn't mean I don't have things that I should be finishing up, but most of you know how that is. Check back later. I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy streaming to your friend - did they take the lesions out?

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Caught up again. Our temp today was 27c and Sunny and no wind. Lovely day. Tomorrow is to be 31C !!
> 
> Well I went to the hospital to visit my friend this morning and she was walking (on a frame) coming out from a shower!! Woo Hoo, she is SO mush better already. I was there for about an hour and she was so bright and quite chatty. Apparantly she had 7 lesions throughout her bowel so no wonder she had bad pain. She is ver bloated and swollen though and asked me to get her some Grannie knickers (please no offence to anyone who wears them), her and I are only 53 so we really only wear those when in hosp LOL. And also I was to get some BIGGER nighties. I got the job done this afternoon. She even wants me to straighten her hair when I go tomorrow morning.
> Thankyou to everyone again for you prayers and thoughts for her. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where does one walk in a three day walk?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> congratulate her for me on the walk and thank her for her support of research to end this disease. Two of my SIL's have done the 3 day walk - one in Minnesota and one in TX and a good friend of mine does the Chicago one. I'm so thankful to be here.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ever seen photos of Shrek?- our sheep that evaded being shorn for several years they may object a bit- but it certainly is in their best interests to shear the fleece.


No I hadn't until now! Looks most uncomfortable, and think of the extra weight. I always wonder whether newly shorn sheep dash about because they are running from the shearers or just happy to have lost the weight of the fleece.... And think of the creatures that are hiding in there :shock: :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey, it's been another mild day, temperatures are still above average. I have a lot of buds still on the dianthus and tomatoes turning red.
> 
> Had a good swim this afternoon and then came home blocked my leaves for the waistcoat, need to sort out the finishing, but in the meantime I have started knitting a convertible shrug from the lovely merino wool that Miss Pam brought me from the USA.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good and peaceful week end. x


Love your new avatar; I presume this is miss PurpleFi-ette?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did I click on the wrong button - oh dear.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I wonder why we are back on General Chit Chat section this time.... I just noticed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what book were you reading?

sam



angelam said:


> Morning all. Just caught up on all last weeks posts. I'm about to start on this new Tea Party but thought I would pop in and say Hi first! I spent most of last week finishing reading this huge(762 pages)book for our book group meeting on Thursday. Spent so much time on it I had no time for any knitting, Tea Partying or anything else much. Having got to the end I feel like I suddenly have so much spare time! I only skimmed through last week so hugs and prayers for all who are suffering health problems, praise for those who are getting better and love and thanks to all for your great photos and lively conversations. Back to page one for me now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you never showed us the basket you knit for the punkin thrower.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, so far everyone I've shown it too think it is better than most.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the donuts - wonder if there is a pattern for them.

sam

NOTE: look what I found.

http://www.ehow.com/how_8693521_make-knitted-doughnut.html



NanaCaren said:


> Well that was the wrong one but fits too. OOPS try this again.
> 
> Coffe this time and the morning sky


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dragonflylace - good to see you - drop by anytime - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - love to share some with you.

sam



dragonflylace said:


> Hey Sam...wow. thanks for these wonderful recipes...yes, I don't comment here often, but I follow every week.
> 
> I love the chowder recipe...with cooler weather coming, I can see this simmering on my stove....comfort food with a twist!!!
> 
> Take care and don't worry about what you have done this past week,with all you do, I am sure it was very worthwhile!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

nicho
The photos for today are not of the horrible fires but of the beautiful area of the Great Barrier Reef off the Queensland coast. There are a lot of islands in this area called the Whitsundays and our daughter said:


> Wow, wonderful pics! And glad you are safe from the fires; hope it stays that way. So scarey!!


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Wow, I've never seen a sheep that had not been shorn for over 3 years. Amazing, and thanks for the pic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny - looks like hickory when there is a cat on "his" chair.

sam



siouxann said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope you had a restful night. This link was on the Forum and I thought you would enjoy it:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/13/jerk-cats-love-stealing-dog-beds_n_4093467.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful Kathy - such wonderful knitting - that baby is going to be well dressed.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello all, I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten  Dear niece finally had her baby and my dear cousin ended up having extensive surgery so things have been a little wild around here.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to show you what I've sent to the new baby:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh carol - fried cornmeal mush - that takes me back to my childhood - we always had real maple syrup for it - sometimes applesauce. I love fried mush.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....finally got through last weeks KTP...and we are already at 11 pages. I'm just jumping now so I can stay in the loop of the KTP. Thanks for all the compliments on my blanket...I really like the way it is turning out. But, boy, is it a tough pattern at times. I think part of it is the white yarn...it's part cotton (& bamboo), so is not as stretchy...and it is very stringy.
> 
> On another note....we got tomatoes! ) Not very big...but we got some! And they are turning red. The weather is getting too cold so DH harvested them and we'll ripen in the kitchen. Have a relaxing, productive (or not, as is your wont) Saturday. Be back later...folks are awaiting breakfast (fried corn meal mush).
> Carol il/oh


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, pray the INJECTIONS work for Alan.
> Saw My GE Dr. Today. Starting on Mercaptopur and Uceris and wean from Prednisone. Scary as the weaning can put you in hospital. Once again. Will keep on trusting.
> Sam, soup sounds yummy Will try.
> My new Kindle Fire arrived.lovely.


Hope you both have good results with your medications, am thinking of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in case david refuses - keep my name in mind.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I can't go on any overnight trips with David because I have to come home to dogs and cats, they'd get really upset if I didn't come home for a couple days. lol...Hungry too, Buster would eat all the food in one swoop and that would be that.  There is a lady locally that I have several great reviews on, that will come into your home and take care of your animals 3x a day while you are out of town, and even calls you with updates on how they are doing. We will hire her when we go on vacation.  I'm going to try to set up a trip to Hawaii, but poor David will have to bite the bullet and fly on an aeroplane. lol... He's never been on one in his life. :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all, I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten  Dear niece finally had her baby and my dear cousin ended up having extensive surgery so things have been a little wild around here.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to show you what I've sent to the new baby:


Those are all just too cute :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think our trains are carrying the same things Shirley - and I am sure some of the tracks are not safe - they certainly don't tell us. think they transport atomic waste by train - scary.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> To be honest - up here I don't think anyone really knows what is being transported in any train. I am not sure what controls are being followed or if they are being followed. More and more people are questioning the fact that train tracks go right through the center of cities and towns across Canada. It is becoming more scary all the time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your batter will be fine - just bake one batch - put them out to cool - fill with batter and bake the second batch.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> The pumpkin smoothie sounds wonderful. Anything with pumpkin in it has to be good. Bought a loaf of pumpkin bread on Wednesday and it is so yummy after being toasted and butter applied. I have a recipe for pumpkin muffins that uses a spice cake mix with additions, but since it makes 24 and I have one 12 count muffin pan, decided against making it. We have a Trader Joe's a few miles from here and their flyer showed oodles of items that contain pumpkin; even pumpkin ice cream! I think many of us have tastebuds that know when it's pumpkin season!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I'm caught up! Yea! I'm off to the kitchen (not heated) to start dinner. I found a recipe for a roasted butternut squash lasagne. I think I will mix butternut & acorn squashes ('cuz that's what I have) and sub potato slices for lasagne noodles...'cuz I have potatoes and no noodles. The recipe uses a white sauce for the sauce....may add a bit of cheese to that. I'll let you know how it goes.
> Enjoy the rest of the day...stay warm! I'm trying!
> Carol il/oh


That sounds like my kind of recipe! I don't think I have ever followed one exactly. Let us know how it was.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, the soup sounds great. I don't have any wild rice but am going to try brown rice. It wont be the same but should still be good. Like you I worry about the 
Social Security check being cut off. That angers me because my dear hubby worked long hard years for it. We would not be in this mess if the leaders had to live by the same rules we do. You know.. if the money is not there you can not spend it. Nor can you borrow more. How simple is that?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, try these neat donut pans. I love mine. They also come in mihttp://www.preparedpantry.com/Donut-Pans.aspxni donut size.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice

one of them looks like mine - I need to find mine.

sam



flyty1n said:


> Sam, try these neat donut pans. I love mine. They also come in mihttp://www.preparedpantry.com/Donut-Pans.aspxni donut size.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> Growing up I lived on Adak Island in the Aleutian Islands and we had to fly to go anywhere unless going by boat. We flew to the main land every year to spend the summers, or at least a month, so that we could visit with family, Dad worked for the State for the schools and so had most of the summer off. Then living on Kodiak, we had to fly unless we had at least a week to take the ferry, it only went back and for every so many days. I've been in more than my fair share of puddle jumpers too, those are an experience. :shock:


mmmm, I had remembered that the lack of flying experience was DH, not yourself- Have not been in a 'puddle jumper' for years (well decades) since I was a teen. It must be interesting looking back on those memories!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for you seasoned and unseasoned mitten knitters - take a look at this.

sam

http://www.ehow.com/how_8573603_knit-double-knit-mittens.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> No I hadn't until now! Looks most uncomfortable, and think of the extra weight. I always wonder whether newly shorn sheep dash about because they are running from the shearers or just happy to have lost the weight of the fleece.... And think of the creatures that are hiding in there :shock: :shock:


Conjures up quite a picture! And almost certainly a bit of both when the sheep leap away after shearing. Shrek was carrying 60lb's or 27kg of fleece for his first shearing- which has to have slowed him down!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> what book were you reading?
> 
> sam


It was an English classic - The Way We Live Now by Anthony Trollope.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gwen in L.A. said:


> Wow, I've never seen a sheep that had not been shorn for over 3 years. Amazing, and thanks for the pic.


You're welcome, and do drop by again!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow...what a week. Have a day off tomorrow, but hearing talks of mandatory hours next weekend. Best enjoy my day off while I can. 

Nicho...Your photos look professional. Really loved them.

Nanacaren....Michael's picture was awesome.

Hoping everyone is safe in Canada from that train crash. 

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> in case david refuses - keep my name in mind.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Had a nice relaxing day today. We've had a very grey dreary day with occasional showers but I managed to get a bit of gardening done between showers. In spite of the rain it is still very mild for the time of year. Picked up my knitting again which hasn't been touched for more than a week. Working on a V neck sweater in a lacy pattern - realised it had all gone horribly wrong after the V split so spent the afternoon unpicking. Back on track now. It's just after 11 pm here so I'm off to bed in the hope of getting to sleep before midnight. Healing prayers for all those with health problems and the rest of you stay well. We need you here with all your healthy chatter! Enjoy your Sunday (or Monday) xx


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> for you seasoned and unseasoned mitten knitters - take a look at this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_8573603_knit-double-knit-mittens.html


Prismaticr taught a double knitting workshop a few weeks ago. I am making lots of double knitted dish cloths - no pattern - no design, just rectangle but they are great.

I wouldn't mind trying the mittens. hmmm.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> To be honest - up here I don't think anyone really knows what is being transported in any train. I am not sure what controls are being followed or if they are being followed. More and more people are questioning the fact that train tracks go right through the center of cities and towns across Canada. It is becoming more scary all the time.


And I can understand why...these last two incidents are very frightening. It's obvious what's being transported on trains through my city...the coal cars are usually open at the top. I don't ever remember seeing tanker cars...I'm just assuming they'd have to be tanker cars to transport oil, but if not, I'm sure someone will correct me. ANd I hope they do. We have the Amtrak passenger trains that go through twice daily. If there's a speed limit within the city limits (I think there probably is) they sure don't follow it but the freight trains are usually moving fairly slowly.
Hope the people evacuated are soon back home and no one loses their life over this disaster.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> A funny moment from today that I just remembered. Val and I were reaching across the serving counter during clean up and managed to get her right arm bracelet entangled in the one on my left arm. Quite fun for a while till we untangled ourselves., as we both had something in our other hand. If one must have handcuffs they may as well be gold ones, I suppose.


And be cuffed to a friend...if not a lover!!! ROFLMAO!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gwen in L.A. said:


> Wow, I've never seen a sheep that had not been shorn for over 3 years. Amazing, and thanks for the pic.


I don't think I've seen you at the KTP before. If not, welcome....and hope you decide to come back often. That sheep was a sight, wasn't he!?
Do you have anything on the needles? We love to see pictures of what everyone's working on and to hear about your area.
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think our trains are carrying the same things Shirley - and I am sure some of the tracks are not safe - they certainly don't tell us. think they transport atomic waste by train - scary.
> 
> sam


From what I remember hearing, our atomic waste from the nuclear plant just across the river is transported by truck. And one did come through about 20 yrs. ago. I know because it was too high to fit under an underpass so it was in the news. But I believe as a consequence, they're no longer allowed to transport through our city. Don't know about other cities in the area!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Sam, the soup sounds great. I don't have any wild rice but am going to try brown rice. It wont be the same but should still be good. Like you I worry about the
> Social Security check being cut off. That angers me because my dear hubby worked long hard years for it. We would not be in this mess if the leaders had to live by the same rules we do. You know.. if the money is not there you can not spend it. Nor can you borrow more. How simple is that?


I agree...I have a son and daughter who get a S.S. disabiltiy check and I receive a retirement check so our income would be gone without it!! I hope everyone of the Congressmen...well the Representatives, at least, since they're the ones who were really rocking the boat, are all voted out of office at the next election.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope to see a picture of you modeling your vneck sweater.

please

sam



angelam said:


> Had a nice relaxing day today. We've had a very grey dreary day with occasional showers but I managed to get a bit of gardening done between showers. In spite of the rain it is still very mild for the time of year. Picked up my knitting again which hasn't been touched for more than a week. Working on a V neck sweater in a lacy pattern - realised it had all gone horribly wrong after the V split so spent the afternoon unpicking. Back on track now. It's just after 11 pm here so I'm off to bed in the hope of getting to sleep before midnight. Healing prayers for all those with health problems and the rest of you stay well. We need you here with all your healthy chatter! Enjoy your Sunday (or Monday) xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am going to try and download some pictures all by myself.

sam

YEAH - I did it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got to bed (just after midnight here) after having my friends here for the day. We had our usual good time - talked a lot, laughed even more and ended the day by going out for a nice meal - and now I'm exhausted! Thanks Sam for starting the new KTP with your usual aplomb and thanks also to all those who've put up all the great photos of places and great bits of work. Sam, my DS downloads Grey's Anatomy and Blue Bloods for me and I don't think I'm too far behind...the last one I saw was where Erin got shot? I like Blue Bloods, but I just love Grey's!! Going to try to sleep now, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Aww the video is SO cute!!! I'm not sure if our dogs would be that nice!


thewren said:


> very funny - looks like hickory when there is a cat on "his" chair.
> 
> sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am going to try and download some pictures all by myself.
> 
> sam


you did it Sam-- isn't he a beautiful little boy. YOu will enjoy your camera so much! try to make sure your pictures are set for medium or low, not large. as it takes a long time to load a large picture (that is not the size in square inches ) it is the pixel/ I had to learn how to reduce the size for the workshops as a lot of people who are not in the city can't download large pictures. I found a program (free) which is simple to reduce the size so if someone sends me a really large picture I can reduce the size. It is a free photo editing program.

it is called photo editor PicMonkey from www.picmonkey.com

when you open it you drag the large picture (over 1 mb)on to the scree where it says edit a photo . When you do you will see a window on the left open and it will give you choices --it will show you the size. I usually cut the number in half then click on save at the top of the page. you will see another window open with a message - good choice, or wonderful photo etc. you then save it to your desk top and it will be half the size it originally was. I always put the heading and small pic.jpeg

It might be too early for you to use this info and if you ever need help just ask me and I will walk you through it.

Have you ever mailed a picture on an email? that is another very simple thing to do. any way I can help just let me know. You will love your new camera. Shirley


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the pics Sam!! Looks like a pretty nice camera!


thewren said:


> I am going to try and download some pictures all by myself.
> 
> sam
> 
> YEAH - I did it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Great pics Sam! What kind of camera do you have? I have had a small Sony digital that is on its last legs. This summer I got a new one, but haven't had it out of the box. When it comes to technology I'm the chicken of the county.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

read the directions siouxann - that is what I did - still have to refer to them occasionally - but if it is a point and shoot you will find it easy once you get the basics down.

mine is a Nikon Coolpix - I really like it although I do miss the viewfinder - it's easier to operate with a view finder. think I will need to get a tripod sometime - I am not always the most steady.

sam



siouxann said:


> Great pics Sam! What kind of camera do you have? I have had a small Sony digital that is on its last legs. This summer I got a new one, but haven't had it out of the box. When it comes to technology I'm the chicken of the county.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

FYI --- sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 11 october '12" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-207022-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-208853-1.html


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm delighted to report that one of my coworkers who has had a rough go of it (lost her home in the wildfires of 2012 and is struggling to rebuild) has decided to take a new route....it will require her driving to town 5 days a week but it will be a "safer" route for her..she's 66+ years old and yes she needs to be reminded once in a while of that. She's going to spend one night a week with me. On that night we will take turns cooking..either a crock pot meal or a casserole and we will share t he leftovers.

I've got the "first" shared meal and will be fixing my "Italian Skillet" meal...my own version of "Hamburger helper".'

IN a skillet brown 1/2 lb of "bulk" Italian Sausage and 1/2 lb of "Chorizo"...(Mexican sausage)....drain well...add 1/4 c of diced onions, green pepper, red pepper and season to taste with salt, pepper and garlic. Stir in 8 oz of your favorite cooked pasta (mine is either bow tie or tiny shell pasta) stir "quickly" and add 16 oz of your favorite "red sauce" (mine is Arrabita...slightly spicy but yummy)...stir well and set away from the heat to set. Sprinkle with Asiago, Parmesan or Romano cheeses or a blend of all...let set a couple of minutes and then serve it up. Goes great with a red wine...Chianti is my favorite. Add a loaf of crusty bread and you have the perfect "Dat's Amore" meal.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

We've had news reports of the horrible fires Australia is coping with!! It's really early in the season, isn't it? But it's horrible at any time! 
Lovely photos, your daughter and BF are very lucky.
JuneK[/quote]

The devestation from the fires is terrible- so many homes lost, but only one life so far. It is only 2 weeks into our official bushfire season so many months (and the worst of summer) still to come. We have been warned it is going to be a bad season.

Thanks re photos. Steph and BF love their island paradise - yes, they are lucky to live there and they take every opportunity to get out and enjoy the outdoors. Before north Queensland they lived and worked in Tasmania (a lot colder there) and were always hiking and enjoying the beautiful scenery there. I'll find some of Steph's Tassie photos to post later.

Bye for now while I try to catch up on everyone's news,
Denise


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Our news is also showing the terrible fires west of Sydney in the Blue mountains. they are expecting more dangerous conditions. It says Sydney is surrounded by fires. The city itself is safe so far as even though it is surrounded, some of the fires are a long ways from the city.
> 
> Nicho - I hope the smoke is not affecting you too much. take care all of you who are near the fires.


Shirley, thanks for the kind thoughts. It's quite calm here today but there are a lot of fires still burning out of control with conditions worsening in the next couple of days. Air quality has improved since Thursday when it was so bad it was difficult to teach even in airconditioned rooms. It would be awful here for someone like Sam. So thanks, I'm OK but prayers are needed for those who have lost everything and for the firefighters who do such an amazing job.
Denise


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Every time they split us I just give up and leave the tea party for that week. The links never work correctly for me and I end up getting TPs I have all ready read or just get lost. So bye for this week.
Sam, I do hope the dough beater comes and the bread maker works for you as I never thought to plug it in and try it (duh)
Trisha


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

The new topic link is to last week's part #2. This is very frustraing and i don't have time for this game



thewren said:


> FYI --- sam
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Courier, that sounds delish! My family will be seeing it on the table on Monday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am going to try and download some pictures all by myself.
> 
> sam
> 
> YEAH - I did it.


Great photos, Sam!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm delighted to report that one of my coworkers who has had a rough go of it (lost her home in the wildfires of 2012 and is struggling to rebuild) has decided to take a new route....it will require her driving to town 5 days a week but it will be a "safer" route for her..she's 66+ years old and yes she needs to be reminded once in a while of that. She's going to spend one night a week with me. On that night we will take turns cooking..either a crock pot meal or a casserole and we will share t he leftovers.
> 
> I've got the "first" shared meal and will be fixing my "Italian Skillet" meal...my own version of "Hamburger helper".'
> IN a skillet brown 1/2 lb of "bulk" Italian Sausage and 1/2 lb of "Chorizo"...(Mexican sausage)....drain well...add 1/4 c of diced onions, green pepper, red pepper and season to taste with salt, pepper and garlic. Stir in 8 oz of your favorite cooked pasta (mine is either bow tie or tiny shell pasta) stir "quickly" and add 16 oz of your favorite "red sauce" (mine is Arrabita...slightly spicy but yummy)...stir well and set away from the heat to set. Sprinkle with Asiago, Parmesan or Romano cheeses or a blend of all...let set a couple of minutes and then serve it up. Goes great with a red wine...Chianti is my favorite. Add a loaf of crusty bread and you have the perfect "Dat's Amore" meal.


Yummy! :thumbup:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful pictures Denise. What a lovely place to live and work. I think if I lived somewhere with a view like that I would spend all my time just looking out the window - or even better - sitting on the porch with a glass of something cold, admiring the view! So glad the fires are not near to you and pray that it stays that way.


I'm with you - a glass of wine, a view like this - what better way to spend an afternoon! My dream retirement would be to spend our winters on an island like Hamilton but as summer approaches, Queensland gets too hot and humid for me, so I would like to head south to Tasmania for the summer. As I said, it's a dream. We are not likely to move from Sydney.
Denise


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Great photos Sam. Hi to all. Just got caught up with all of you. Cold day. 39 was our high. That is way below average for us. They still say the snow is coming Kaye, sometime late tonight into tomorrow . Think I will just stay under the down comforter. Today I was really dressed up warm for work. Lots of hot coffee and the quilt and the gas fireplace was going. 
Will be nice to be home tomorrow.
Thinking of you all. Good luck looking at homes gagesmom. It can be depressing sometimes but then all of a sudden you see just the right one. Good luck!!! Keep us informed.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, I have a Nikon coolpix too! The picture of Bentley is so good. He certainly has grown! So far I have tried to take pics of moving objects (cats) outside and haven't had good luck with focusing, at least not as clear as yours. I don't have a really steady hand sometimes maybe that's it.

I found the craziest thing in the barn tonight. NEW CHICKS! We've had a hen setting on about 18 eggs or so. I didn't think she was serious about it but she's been setting for 21 days. So they've hatched! With this cold weather they'll have to stay with Mom to keep warm! A first for us!! Didn't expect it. 

Sam, this is embarrassing, but I just found you gift for Bently I was supposed to send you from KAP. What size does Bentley wear now? I still want to send him something. I get frustrated with myself for doing things like that!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am going to try and download some pictures all by myself.
> 
> sam
> 
> YEAH - I did it.


Well done Sam, now you've got no excuse. Avery's doing very well to be playing any sport at that age! Just maybe Bentley?


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

EJS said:


> PurpleFi wrote:
> I've been vegan to long to even remember what bacon and sausage taste like <<<
> 
> Do you have a good recipe to share with me? My GD will be here next week and she is also vegan, no one else is, and I would like to do something special for her.
> ...


My GD is vegan also, and when she's around everybody has to be vegan. Eliminating meat isn't a problem, but cooking, (especially baking) without eggs, milk, or butter is a royal pain. So is having to read the fine print on everything in the store to make sure there is no forbidden substance in it. It makes me appreciate vegetarians a lot. :?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> The new topic link is to last week's part #2. This is very frustraing and i don't have time for this game


It's last weeks that split- not this week. Nowhere near splitting this one yet.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh - if I struggled I suppose I could live there - lol.
> 
> sam


Yeah Sam, me too. It would be a "struggle" to live there (not) but for me, only in winter. Queensland summers are too hot and humid for me.

Denise


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am going to try and download some pictures all by myself.
> 
> sam
> 
> YEAH - I did it.


Great photos Sam. Well done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never made fried corn meal mush. Sounds good. Do you have recipe?


cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....finally got through last weeks KTP...and we are already at 11 pages. I'm just jumping now so I can stay in the loop of the KTP. Thanks for all the compliments on my blanket...I really like the way it is turning out. But, boy, is it a tough pattern at times. I think part of it is the white yarn...it's part cotton (& bamboo), so is not as stretchy...and it is very stringy.
> 
> On another note....we got tomatoes! ) Not very big...but we got some! And they are turning red. The weather is getting too cold so DH harvested them and we'll ripen in the kitchen. Have a relaxing, productive (or not, as is your wont) Saturday. Be back later...folks are awaiting breakfast (fried corn meal mush).
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We (DH, Marianne, & finally me) decided that since I had yet to drive I needed to try a local outing first so we postponed. Probably a good thing as the little bit I did and walking downtown slap wore me out...LOL. We just skyped instead. 


jknappva said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Good day to all. Hope this finds you fit as a fiddle and feeling fine! I'm beginning to feel soooo much better. Your prayers have been so uplifting and appreciated.
> ...


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

I had mentioned to JuneK that our daughter used to live in Tasmania before she moved to Hamilton Island. Here are some of our photos from Tassie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures - great looking family - love champagne - oysters and I don't get along unless they are fried or in dressing.

it looks like it was cold.

can you go swimming in hourglass bay?

sam


nicho said:


> I had mentioned to JuneK that our daughter used to live in Tasmania before she moved to Hamilton Island. Here are some of our photos from Tassie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures and OMG how Bentley has grown! Ya done good Sam! 


thewren said:


> I am going to try and download some pictures all by myself.
> 
> sam
> 
> YEAH - I did it.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks! We're just glad we got some. DH was beginning to lose hope that his plants were faulty. I think someof them look a bit "funny"...the stem area seems sunken in, and almost cuts the tomato in half. That will make it difficult to get a good slice. Maybe because we plucked them before they were fully grown? They still taste good! Nothing like grown from your own garden! :thumbup:
> Carol il/oh


They look like "Heirloom" tomatoes. Google it and you will see they look similar.

June


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Agree, great pictures. Not fond of oysters though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Suggestions/help needed from my fellow KTPers please. I have just received some yarn; Plymouth Yarn Refashion. It is a bulky yarn with thick and thin areas throughout the skein. I'm fiddling with it wanting to make a cowl for DStepD. Can anyone suggest a knit stitch I could incorporate that would help show case the varying texture in the yarn? The pattern I had planned to use just doesn't suit the yarn. By the way, I purchased the yarn online and it didn't say anything about the varying thickness of the yarn. Love the color but really need an idea on a stitch or maybe even a entire cowl pattern to use now. I really would appreciate your ideas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We (DH, Marianne, & finally me) decided that since I had yet to drive I needed to try a local outing first so we postponed. Probably a good thing as the little bit I did and walking downtown slap wore me out...LOL. We just skyped instead.


Glad you didn't drive there- it sounded a crazy idea from here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are right...I do tend to expect myself to heal faster than I actually do though I do usually recover fast. Wishful thinking...LOL.


darowil said:


> Glad you didn't drive there- it sounded a crazy idea from here.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> The new topic link is to last week's part #2. This is very frustraing and i don't have time for this game


Yes Sam always posts the link for the second half otherwise it can be hard to find. Last week (and I'm sure other weeks) there are receipts that people need to be able to find. I'm sorry that its confusing for you, if theres any way someone can help please let us know.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We (DH, Marianne, & finally me) decided that since I had yet to drive I needed to try a local outing first so we postponed. Probably a good thing as the little bit I did and walking downtown slap wore me out...LOL. We just skyped instead.


Good idea! Go slow and careful though I know its frustrating.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Suggestions/help needed from my fellow KTPers please. I have just received some yarn; Plymouth Yarn Refashion. It is a bulky yarn with thick and thin areas throughout the skein. I'm fiddling with it wanting to make a cowl for DStepD. Can anyone suggest a knit stitch I could incorporate that would help show case the varying texture in the yarn? The pattern I had planned to use just doesn't suit the yarn. By the way, I purchased the yarn online and it didn't say anything about the varying thickness of the yarn. Love the color but really need an idea on a stitch or maybe even a entire cowl pattern to use now. I really would appreciate your ideas.


I have one I just started that says is great for thick n thin yarns. I will scan and email it to you tomorrow. I got it out of a book Mary had with her at the Chicago KAP. I have done two pattern repeats, hope you can see the design in the picture.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The design/cables do not show up well in the pictures


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Gwen and Puplover!! Wish I could help you with a pattern but I had purchased yarn like that when I first started knitting and I gave it to the best knitter in our group and she was so excited to get it. We moved so never got to see what she did with it. Bet you were just worn out by your outing, it does get frustrating but it is worth in the end..


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

That is really pretty Puplover .


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Spider said:


> That is really pretty Puplover .


Thanks, another Christmas present trying to get done.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I just wanted to let people know that I'm still alive. I've been working 12 hour days for the past month. Last week & the week before I worked 68 hours, not by choice mind you; it's all mandatory overtime. I hardly ever even look at KP, much less go on it.

I've decided which pattern I will use to knit my sweater & have the ribbing done for the front or back (I haven't decided which it will be yet) & laid down the foundation row for the actual Aran knitting. How did I ever survive without stitch markers? Seriously, I never used them but received some at Knit-a-palooza & decided to try them.

My exciting news is that I am officially now on the board of directors for TransOhio, a state wide group dedicated to helping trans folks & their family, friends, and allies. It means more trips to Columbus, but I was able to attend the last board meeting via Skype, which actually went rather well. Plus, I was able to do some mending while attending the meeting.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats Aran!!! Hope things slow down so you can find sometime for knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like to serve vegetarian Vietamese Spring rolls as something special.

I get the round rice papers (now found in most Asian aisles in the grocery store) plus green onions, peppers, water chestnuts, Chinese vermicelli, mushrooms, Thai basil and mint. To make up - soak papers one by one until plyable - add what you want in the middle and roll up like egg rolls. It takes a little while in the prep - but once done, things are easy. I make up a Thai fish sauce and peanut butter sauce and serve --- I cover with a damp tea towel until ready to serve. They are delicious and filling...if you want to make some for meat eaters, just include cooked shrimp or chicken...I haven't used tofu, but sure could.



EJS said:


> PurpleFi wrote:
> I've been vegan to long to even remember what bacon and sausage taste like <<<
> 
> Do you have a good recipe to share with me? My GD will be here next week and she is also vegan, no one else is, and I would like to do something special for her.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just finished the jacket that i needed to do some adjustments to early on- once I got going it was fine. Size not quite right but it's OK so will be worn by me next winter.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I mostly only knit at church meetings & support groups & things like that so I'll be able to get some knitting done on Sunday since we'll have meeting for business after meeting for worship.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks, another Christmas present trying to get done.


Tried to reply a little while ago and my IPad froze up half way through. So don't know where that message went.
I have been playing around with patterns for crochet fingerless gloves at work. Used red heart today and as usual I must be allergic to that yarn my eyes act up so bad from it. Red heart love I am ok with. But wanted to use the team colors one for my college nieces and some other friends and relatives. Last year knitted them all cowls so can't do that this year. Would love to make them all quilts but takes me so long to sew and can't take the sewing machine with me all the time. Your yarn colors are always so pretty.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowill great jacket and a very nice job of knitting. Love it!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So he not only evaded the shearer, he avoided the butcher....good plan Shrek, it worked for at least a while.



Lurker 2 said:


> He was shorn at least twice after capture- it is a wonder he could see or hear anything! But unfortunately came to his end at the grand old age (guestimated) of 17 in 2011. Here most sheep meet their demise by the age of 6.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just finished the jacket that i needed to do some adjustments to early on- once I got going it was fine. Size not quite right but it's OK so will be worn by me next winter.


Very nice! I like the ties on the arms and neck.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great pics, Sam! I need a new camera. I don't know what happened to mine. Right now I just use my phone, but I miss having zoom capability.

Congratulations Aran! It is so nice we we are shown appreciation for our work. 

It is cool tonight. I almost need socks and a robe when I go out with the dogs.
I love it!

Football and now baseball all day today. My Dodgers lost last night, and I'm not sure who I want to win between Detroit and Boston. I like both teams. I may be "sported" out!

It is good to be back and I hope I can stay on top of things. I appreciate everyone's support. This is such a nice and caring group.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil wrote:
But vegans don't eat eggs or drink milk and no animals are killed to get the eggs or milk.

Aaaah, but as to the eggs, some might feel a life is taken when the egg is not hatched to a chicken but is eaten. I met an Indian of the Jain religion. Asked DH if he had any dietary restrictions as I didn't know his religion or anything about him, just wanted to know. DH said no...Well he was a diabetic vegetarian and would not eat eggs as he considered it taking a life but he said if he found some unfertilized eggs he would consider eating those when he was traveling.

If you google about vegans and why they don't drink milk or eat eggs you will get some pretty controversial topics about how animals are treated, so I will leave that up to whomever is interested and wants to do it. Since it's the Tea Party, I'll get my tea and try and catch up. I don't label myself as I am just doing what seems to be helping my health.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The organizers plan a route - mostly through neighborhoods and areas where they can put up tents for the nights. Ours goes right through our park district area and they set up booths (volunteer local patrons) and areas where they can get massages, good food, replace shoes, medical care, etc.



thewren said:


> where does one walk in a three day walk?
> 
> sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just finished the jacket that i needed to do some adjustments to early on- once I got going it was fine. Size not quite right but it's OK so will be worn by me next winter.


That is so beautiful. Love it and you look adorable in it!!! Fabulous smile and fabulous knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome Dawn and thank you so, so much! I'll look for it.


Pup lover said:


> I have one I just started that says is great for thick n thin yarns. I will scan and email it to you tomorrow. I got it out of a book Mary had with her at the Chicago KAP. I have done two pattern repeats, hope you can see the design in the picture.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi rookie, pammie and angora!!! Bored tonight, have crocheted to much my shoulders hurt so can't do that tonight, just waiting for the snow to start. Hope you are all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it can be frustrating but I not express how much I enjoyed being out. It was a bit drizzly off and on and cooler but I sure enjoyed the fresh air! 


Spider said:


> Hi Gwen and Puplover!! Wish I could help you with a pattern but I had purchased yarn like that when I first started knitting and I gave it to the best knitter in our group and she was so excited to get it. We moved so never got to see what she did with it. Bet you were just worn out by your outing, it does get frustrating but it is worth in the end..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is some beautiful jacket! And the model is quite attractive too! You have done a marvelous job on it. I love the way the pattern ties and the color.


darowil said:


> Just finished the jacket that i needed to do some adjustments to early on- once I got going it was fine. Size not quite right but it's OK so will be worn by me next winter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Hi rookie, pammie and angora!!! Bored tonight, have crocheted to much my shoulders hurt so can't do that tonight, just waiting for the snow to start. Hope you are all.


Hey Spider. My internet was out when I got home from Toronto. Don't know what happened but when we called they said there was an outage here. :shock: I know our electricity had gone out. Thank goodness we have a generator so I know the food in the fridge is ok. We had a lovely lunch on our way back in Niagara on the Lake. Such a beautiful little town, like a paradise. I couldn't believe all the flowers they still had. Felt like I found ShangriLa.

Sorry your shoulders are hurting. Be sure and take a long enough break to recover. Oh boy, snow on the way for you. I'm not looking forward to that. We had some serious rain for part of the drive but not bad the rest of the time.

DH's workshops and concert went extremely well. A great time for him and a total retreat for me. I enjoyed the no housework, no cooking, just relaxing and quiet. Special time.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it can be frustrating but I not express how much I enjoyed being out. It was a bit drizzly off and on and cooler but I sure enjoyed the fresh air!


Are you still having much pain?? I am sure you loved the fresh air and the feeling of being out like normal!?!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Couple of pictures taken with phone while out today. Just noticed I caught the port-a-potties....LOL Now they aren't usually lining the street; there was an event downtown; don't know what the event was about. LOL Also can see the reflection at the top of the same photo of the little smiley thing-a-magig I have on my dashboard....LOL Never claimed to be a good photographer...LOL!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures - great looking family - love champagne - oysters and I don't get along unless they are fried or in dressing.
> 
> it looks like it was cold.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam. That champers and oyster photo was taken this time of year last year ( so in our spring) We had waterproof pants and jackets on because we were wading in the river to see the oyster beds before our host picked and shucked some oysters, threw a linen tablecloth on the picnic table in the river (we were waistdeep in the water) and poured champagne for us. The weather was cool, not cold, but it really poured before we finished the picnic. The oysters were the freshest, just out of the water, I love them. It was truly a unique experience.

And yes, you can swim at Wineglass Bay but I wouldn't, although after trekking there on a hot day, I might be tempted. Only way to get there is a long hike up the mountain and down the other side or by boat. The water in Tasmania is freezing - well I think it is. I grew up in Queensland and am used to much warmer water temperatures. I even find the water here in Sydney too cold, and that is after living here nearly 40 years. Am a bit of a softie in my husband's opinion!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just finished the jacket that i needed to do some adjustments to early on- once I got going it was fine. Size not quite right but it's OK so will be worn by me next winter.


The jacket and you both look great!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm up but somewhat miffed...I went back to bed this a.m. since I didn't sleep well last night and had a headache this am. I went back to bed after taking DGS home after our overnighter.

Just got ready to sleep when DH started mowing the lawn, then blowing the leaves, then power edging, etc. Finally just got up...still no hot water and he tells me that part isn't in until Tuesday; and no way to his knowledge of getting it before then.

Really crappy day...he's now in bed---do you think it would be too vindictive to try to run the vacuum?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up but somewhat miffed...I went back to bed this a.m. since I didn't sleep well last night and had a headache this am. I went back to bed after taking DGS home after our overnighter.
> 
> Just got ready to sleep when DH started mowing the lawn, then blowing the leaves, then power edging, etc. Finally just got up...still no hot water and he tells me that part isn't in until Tuesday; and no way to his knowledge of getting it before then.
> 
> Really crappy day...he's now in bed---do you think it would be too vindictive to try to run the vacuum?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

dang it lost a Post.
Sam, nice pic of Bentley. 
Darowel, lovely jacket.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> Growing up I lived on Adak Island in the Aleutian Islands and we had to fly to go anywhere unless going by boat. We flew to the main land every year to spend the summers, or at least a month, so that we could visit with family, Dad worked for the State for the schools and so had most of the summer off. Then living on Kodiak, we had to fly unless we had at least a week to take the ferry, it only went back and for every so many days. I've been in more than my fair share of puddle jumpers too, those are an experience. :shock:


Oh my goodness, how amazing. Do you have any photos from Adak Island. I would love to know about your experiences there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up but somewhat miffed...I went back to bed this a.m. since I didn't sleep well last night and had a headache this am. I went back to bed after taking DGS home after our overnighter.
> 
> Just got ready to sleep when DH started mowing the lawn, then blowing the leaves, then power edging, etc. Finally just got up...still no hot water and he tells me that part isn't in until Tuesday; and no way to his knowledge of getting it before then.
> 
> Really crappy day...he's now in bed---do you think it would be too vindictive to try to run the vacuum?


Yes, and use the hose on him like someone did on their pet. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Suggestions/help needed from my fellow KTPers please. I have just received some yarn; Plymouth Yarn Refashion. It is a bulky yarn with thick and thin areas throughout the skein. I'm fiddling with it wanting to make a cowl for DStepD. Can anyone suggest a knit stitch I could incorporate that would help show case the varying texture in the yarn? The pattern I had planned to use just doesn't suit the yarn. By the way, I purchased the yarn online and it didn't say anything about the varying thickness of the yarn. Love the color but really need an idea on a stitch or maybe even a entire cowl pattern to use now. I really would appreciate your ideas.


Sometimes the texture of the yarn is so lovely it creates the pattern. Knit some up in stockinette to see how you like it. Maybe you could do stockinette and if you want more do the cowl sideways and put a cable in it going around. I love textured yarn and chunky textured looks great just plain. The hats I did for the men in my life were stockinette and yet the yarn created lovely patterns with its texture.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

[ Never claimed to be a good photographer...LOL![/quote]

My family have some very unlovely comments about my camera work. It is a real joke. I don't remember ever taking a really good picture.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for your input Daralene! I give it a go and see what appears.

I'm going to go try this; if I don't come back everyone have a good evening/morning/mid-day. Hugs, Peace & love to all.



Angora1 said:


> Sometimes the texture of the yarn is so lovely it creates the pattern. Knit some up in stockinette to see how you like it. Maybe you could do stockinette and if you want more do the cowl sideways and put a cable in it going around. I love textured yarn and chunky textured looks great just plain. The hats I did for the men in my life were stockinette and yet the yarn created lovely patterns with its texture.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope to see a picture when it is finished dawn - great colorway.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I have one I just started that says is great for thick n thin yarns. I will scan and email it to you tomorrow. I got it out of a book Mary had with her at the Chicago KAP. I have done two pattern repeats, hope you can see the design in the picture.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news aran - you will do them proud I am sure. hope you are getting some rest.

sam



Aran said:


> I just wanted to let people know that I'm still alive. I've been working 12 hour days for the past month. Last week & the week before I worked 68 hours, not by choice mind you; it's all mandatory overtime. I hardly ever even look at KP, much less go on it.
> 
> I've decided which pattern I will use to knit my sweater & have the ribbing done for the front or back (I haven't decided which it will be yet) & laid down the foundation row for the actual Aran knitting. How did I ever survive without stitch markers? Seriously, I never used them but received some at Knit-a-palooza & decided to try them.
> 
> My exciting news is that I am officially now on the board of directors for TransOhio, a state wide group dedicated to helping trans folks & their family, friends, and allies. It means more trips to Columbus, but I was able to attend the last board meeting via Skype, which actually went rather well. Plus, I was able to do some mending while attending the meeting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am going to try and download some pictures all by myself.
> 
> sam
> 
> YEAH - I did it.


Well done, Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great jacket pretty lady - great color - and your knitting is flawless - wish mine was as even.

sam



darowil said:


> Just finished the jacket that i needed to do some adjustments to early on- once I got going it was fine. Size not quite right but it's OK so will be worn by me next winter.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

, so I will leave that up to whomever is interested and wants to do it. Since it's the Tea Party, I'll get my tea and try and catch up. I don't label myself as I am just doing what seems to be helping my health.[/quote]

I really respect those who are vegans for health reasons. It is not an easy life style. My daughter is a strick vegetarian. I grew up basically vegetarian so it is my preference but DH is allergic to peanuts, tree nuts, wheat, corn, soy, etc. I have a fair amount of food experience but
I have been unable to get a balanced vegetarian diet without the above and I don't like milk so that limits it more. I get a little impatient for those vegans who choose being a vegan because of animal abuse. I think there needs to be a middle of the road. Now will get off my soap box.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - I didn't realize you were standing in water - how unique is that. it did look like you were having fun.

sam



nicho said:


> Thanks Sam. That champers and oyster photo was taken this time of year last year ( so in our spring) We had waterproof pants and jackets on because we were wading in the river to see the oyster beds before our host picked and shucked some oysters, threw a linen tablecloth on the picnic table in the river (we were waistdeep in the water) and poured champagne for us. The weather was cool, not cold, but it really poured before we finished the picnic. The oysters were the freshest, just out of the water, I love them. It was truly a unique experience.
> 
> And yes, you can swim at Wineglass Bay but I wouldn't, although after trekking there on a hot day, I might be tempted. Only way to get there is a long hike up the mountain and down the other side or by boat. The water in Tasmania is freezing - well I think it is. I grew up in Queensland and am used to much warmer water temperatures. I even find the water here in Sydney too cold, and that is after living here nearly 40 years. Am a bit of a softie in my husband's opinion!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go for it Jeanette.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up but somewhat miffed...I went back to bed this a.m. since I didn't sleep well last night and had a headache this am. I went back to bed after taking DGS home after our overnighter.
> 
> Just got ready to sleep when DH started mowing the lawn, then blowing the leaves, then power edging, etc. Finally just got up...still no hot water and he tells me that part isn't in until Tuesday; and no way to his knowledge of getting it before then.
> 
> Really crappy day...he's now in bed---do you think it would be too vindictive to try to run the vacuum?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So he not only evaded the shearer, he avoided the butcher....good plan Shrek, it worked for at least a while.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Couple of pictures taken with phone while out today. Just noticed I caught the port-a-potties....LOL Now they aren't usually lining the street; there was an event downtown; don't know what the event was about. LOL Also can see the reflection at the top of the same photo of the little smiley thing-a-magig I have on my dashboard....LOL Never claimed to be a good photographer...LOL!


interesting none-the-less!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! Wow, Sam, Bentley is getting so big!! what a cutie.

Darowil, love that jacket, I really like sweaters like that - they go with anything you wear.

Gwen, sorry you didn't get to go see Marianne, but maybe you need to take it easy for a week or two longer.

We had a busy day today. Started out with a workday at church - cleaned out the closets which were stuffed full of junk that nobody wanted to make decisions about throwing away - so I made a lot of "executive" decisions today! If I wasn't sure, I grabbed the nearest person and asked their opinion. Results - about 6 or 7 bags of trash and a LOT of recycle stuff. Then a bunch of us tackled the balcony room where all the "stuff" from the last 3 or 4 Vacation Bible Schools got shoved. That resulted in a couple more bags of trash and a lot more cardboard to be recycled. But now we can walk through the room without breaking an ankle - all the things we are keeping are in boxes and plastic bins and stacked where they are out of the way. The Sunday school gals are considering using it for the teens - lots of room up there now! Others cleaned windows, hung pictures ( which got taken down in August when we painted and never got put back), and DH spent most of his time repairing the leak in the kitchen sink. Poor guy, he HATES doing plumbing work, but he was the only one there that knew how to do what had to be done.
After all that, we came home, changed clothes, ate lunch and went out to do a couple hours worth of errands. We were going to stop at the Library book sale, but the line to get in was halfway down the block and we were too tired to stand and wait - especially because it looked like it was going to rain any minute. We got home, put away the groceries, and went over to DD#1s to help SIL with a minor car repair and - you guessed it - a plumbing problem!! That was relatively minor, about 10 minutes, but poor Bob, I hope we don't have any water problems for several months! DD is also fixing his laptop, he says it just wasn't doing things right, so our resident IT person will get it to behave again. Can't tell you how much that girl has saved us in computer repair bills - if she can't fix it, you probably need a new computer!

Well, guess I'd better end my novel and get to bed - it's almost midnight - gotta let the dog out one last time and set up the coffee maker for morning. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I remember those 'rag curler's, too. I have a 4th grade picture that have those ringlets....my hair has always been a deep brown...well, now it's 'frosted' with grey! LOL!
> JuneK


My mother had a was of making the ringlets around her finger and fastening them down with bobbie pins. My hair was red but not bright red. It has now faded to brown with frosted gray. Guess I am lucky that my family doesn't gray early. Good thing as I am allergic to hair coloring. I well remember the day I got my curls cut off. I was so happy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And be cuffed to a friend...if not a lover!!! ROFLMAO!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am going to try and download some pictures all by myself.
> 
> sam
> 
> YEAH - I did it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm delighted to report that one of my coworkers who has had a rough go of it (lost her home in the wildfires of 2012 and is struggling to rebuild) has decided to take a new route....it will require her driving to town 5 days a week but it will be a "safer" route for her..she's 66+ years old and yes she needs to be reminded once in a while of that. She's going to spend one night a week with me. On that night we will take turns cooking..either a crock pot meal or a casserole and we will share t he leftovers.
> 
> I've got the "first" shared meal and will be fixing my "Italian Skillet" meal...my own version of "Hamburger helper".'
> 
> IN a skillet brown 1/2 lb of "bulk" Italian Sausage and 1/2 lb of "Chorizo"...(Mexican sausage)....drain well...add 1/4 c of diced onions, green pepper, red pepper and season to taste with salt, pepper and garlic. Stir in 8 oz of your favorite cooked pasta (mine is either bow tie or tiny shell pasta) stir "quickly" and add 16 oz of your favorite "red sauce" (mine is Arrabita...slightly spicy but yummy)...stir well and set away from the heat to set. Sprinkle with Asiago, Parmesan or Romano cheeses or a blend of all...let set a couple of minutes and then serve it up. Goes great with a red wine...Chianti is my favorite. Add a loaf of crusty bread and you have the perfect "Dat's Amore" meal.


Hope that all works out for her and you. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> The new topic link is to last week's part #2. This is very frustraing and i don't have time for this game


Yes, that's last weeks, they don't split us until usually until after the new TP has started, they just post the announcement for anyone still reading that weeks TP. 
This week hasn't been split.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho, what a beautiful place to live! Looks like you were enjoying your picnic.
aran, It's good to hear from you. Glad things are going well.
Darowil, I love the sweater,it looks like nice yarn. Great pose and great smile!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pammie I still have my mom cant even begin to imagine life without her, or what your going through. Prayers for comfort and peace. Hugs


Enjoy every minute! I was very fortunate that I had my mom for 63 years. She was 90 and had a very nice life. I'm lucky in that most of my memories are happy, fun ones. It is going to be a long process, and I miss her very much.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

After midnight here and I am wide awake. Got up at 6:30 this morning so should be tired. Need to throw my laundry into the dryer, dry my hair and get to bed!

Sam, great pics. Can't wait to see your camera. I need to buy another charger for mine. 

Darowil, nice sweater. Love the tie details.

Finished the dc potholder. It is a bit softer than the sc ones and just a tad bigger. Have four done so one Christmas present finished. Yeah! Also worked on finishing up the tree but the yarn was slippery tonight. So, tried out the angel pattern but using ww yarn. It is good sized; probably will be a tree topper. After I finish it, I will decide if I want to make it in crochet thread. It really isn't difficult.

Daralene, I guess I thought you were going to be in Toronto a bit longer. Always nice to find a quaint village for a meal. 

Well, off for the night. See you all later.

OH Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Great photos Sam. Hi to all. Just got caught up with all of you. Cold day. 39 was our high. That is way below average for us. They still say the snow is coming Kaye, sometime late tonight into tomorrow . Think I will just stay under the down comforter. Today I was really dressed up warm for work. Lots of hot coffee and the quilt and the gas fireplace was going.
> Will be nice to be home tomorrow.
> Thinking of you all. Good luck looking at homes gagesmom. It can be depressing sometimes but then all of a sudden you see just the right one. Good luck!!! Keep us informed.


Enjoy your Sunday. Sounds like a nice hot soak in the bath after getting home, would not have been out of order.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We (DH, Marianne, & finally me) decided that since I had yet to drive I needed to try a local outing first so we postponed. Probably a good thing as the little bit I did and walking downtown slap wore me out...LOL. We just skyped instead.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> I had mentioned to JuneK that our daughter used to live in Tasmania before she moved to Hamilton Island. Here are some of our photos from Tassie.


Gorgeous!!!! Cold!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aran said:


> I just wanted to let people know that I'm still alive. I've been working 12 hour days for the past month. Last week & the week before I worked 68 hours, not by choice mind you; it's all mandatory overtime. I hardly ever even look at KP, much less go on it.
> 
> I've decided which pattern I will use to knit my sweater & have the ribbing done for the front or back (I haven't decided which it will be yet) & laid down the foundation row for the actual Aran knitting. How did I ever survive without stitch markers? Seriously, I never used them but received some at Knit-a-palooza & decided to try them.
> 
> My exciting news is that I am officially now on the board of directors for TransOhio, a state wide group dedicated to helping trans folks & their family, friends, and allies. It means more trips to Columbus, but I was able to attend the last board meeting via Skype, which actually went rather well. Plus, I was able to do some mending while attending the meeting.


 :thumbup: Wonderful news!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just finished the jacket that i needed to do some adjustments to early on- once I got going it was fine. Size not quite right but it's OK so will be worn by me next winter.


 :thumbup: Beautiful!! and the sweater is lovely too!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hey Spider. My internet was out when I got home from Toronto. Don't know what happened but when we called they said there was an outage here. :shock: I know our electricity had gone out. Thank goodness we have a generator so I know the food in the fridge is ok. We had a lovely lunch on our way back in Niagara on the Lake. Such a beautiful little town, like a paradise. I couldn't believe all the flowers they still had. Felt like I found ShangriLa.
> 
> Sorry your shoulders are hurting. Be sure and take a long enough break to recover. Oh boy, snow on the way for you. I'm not looking forward to that. We had some serious rain for part of the drive but not bad the rest of the time.
> 
> DH's workshops and concert went extremely well. A great time for him and a total retreat for me. I enjoyed the no housework, no cooking, just relaxing and quiet. Special time.


 :thumbup: Glad it was a good time and glad also that you have a generator.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Couple of pictures taken with phone while out today. Just noticed I caught the port-a-potties....LOL Now they aren't usually lining the street; there was an event downtown; don't know what the event was about. LOL Also can see the reflection at the top of the same photo of the little smiley thing-a-magig I have on my dashboard....LOL Never claimed to be a good photographer...LOL!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up but somewhat miffed...I went back to bed this a.m. since I didn't sleep well last night and had a headache this am. I went back to bed after taking DGS home after our overnighter.
> 
> Just got ready to sleep when DH started mowing the lawn, then blowing the leaves, then power edging, etc. Finally just got up...still no hot water and he tells me that part isn't in until Tuesday; and no way to his knowledge of getting it before then.
> 
> Really crappy day...he's now in bed---do you think it would be too vindictive to try to run the vacuum?


Not vindictive at all! "Oh! I'm sorry dear, were you trying to sleep?" LOL!!! You have my vote. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have finally caught up. I spent most of my day on the couch in my jammies watching movies. It was cold, wet and rainy. I was a little down in the dumps today. Have no idea why, just felt like having a good cry. Was in a foul mood by tonight and I think dh received most of it. Feel very badly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh my goodness, how amazing. Do you have any photos from Adak Island. I would love to know about your experiences there.


I do have the family photos, just have to get them out and scan them into the computer. I was 8 when we moved to Glennallen, but I know that it's so sad to see pictures now of my home and its so very deserted and let to run down. It was such a beautiful place. Mom and Dad did ceramics every week and they were wonderful bowlers in league bowling with a ton of trophies. We had so much fun as kids growing up there, we new we were safe and had no worries at all. There were housing areas called amulets (sp) lower, middle (where we lived) and upper. We lived on the first street in Middle Amulet and across the street was a huge sand drainage ditch then military cyclone fencing. We used to play down in that ditch all the time, digging holes especially, I almost drowned in one of those holes that got filled with water, it had gotten dug as deep as possible and when it rained it filled with water, I stepped in it thinking it was just a mudpuddle. :shock: 
They always told us NOT to go on the other side of the fencing, one should always tell children WHY not to do something rather than expecting them to just go along with "because I said so". The teens dug a hole under the fence, shoved us younger adventurous ones through to dig from the other side and then we all wondered around a field with live mines strewn through it. Who knew? Parents all almost had cataleptic fits. lol... 
We used to go to the back past the play ground and play on the defunct (for lack of a good word right now) volcano and would pick wild flowers and just run and play in the grass. The memories are wonderful, I don't go back there in my mind often, thank you for making me think about it.  
:thumbup: Oh! I got a hole in my hand from that cyclone fencing one day, lololol!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carols poor mom!!! I was walking in the ditch dragging my hand along the fence when a broken piece went into my the middle of my palm, I pulled my hand off and (now mind you, I was clear down at the other end of the street, I lived in the very middle of the street and Carol lived at the other end of the street, last house) Carol came along right after it had happened, and did we go to Dawns' house that was right there? or to my house that we had to go past? NO! We went allllllll the way down the street to Carols house, I remember it vividly though I was probably 6 yrs old, lol...Carols mom was on a chair hanging pictures in the hall inside the front door, we walked in and Carol told her I had a hole in my hand, her mom thought we were kidding around and said to go play, they argued back and forth over it, while I was bleeding on her floor, when her mom went to get off the chair she saw the blood, freaked and told Carol to take me home!!! LOLOL!! :XD: I guess it's a very good thing I don't freak out over the site of my own blood. lol 
Okay, that is all for my biography tonight, DH headed to bed, so I am going to follow suit. 
Night all. Hugs and love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Wow, Sam, Bentley is getting so big!! what a cutie.
> 
> Darowil, love that jacket, I really like sweaters like that - they go with anything you wear.
> 
> ...


I think you need a long nap! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> After midnight here and I am wide awake. Got up at 6:30 this morning so should be tired. Need to throw my laundry into the dryer, dry my hair and get to bed!
> 
> Sam, great pics. Can't wait to see your camera. I need to buy another charger for mine.
> 
> ...


Looks great. Good night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally caught up. I spent most of my day on the couch in my jammies watching movies. It was cold, wet and rainy. I was a little down in the dumps today. Have no idea why, just felt like having a good cry. Was in a foul mood by tonight and I think dh received most of it. Feel very badly.


We all have those days, just make it up to him later, he understands. Hugs


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1am here and I am off to bed. Crossing my fingers that I wake up in a better mood tomorrow.

Night all, hugs, prayers and peaceful dreams to all.

Thanks for the hugs Poledra, much needed and appreciated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1am here and I am off to bed. Crossing my fingers that I wake up in a better mood tomorrow.
> 
> Night all, hugs, prayers and peaceful dreams to all.
> 
> Thanks for the hugs Poledra, much needed and appreciated.


Sweet dreams darlin' . You have as many as you need.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee just seemed to fit in with everyone today.
> 
> This will also be going on my hard hat, likely on the opposite side as the flag.


I hope we will get to see you in your finest hard hat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> DH's workshops and concert went extremely well. A great time for him and a total retreat for me. I enjoyed the no housework, no cooking, just relaxing and quiet. Special time.


Glad you had a nice relaxing time- much knitting done? How many flights did you need to climb? did you try getting anyone to carry you up them?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all, I've been gone but you all have not been forgotten  Dear niece finally had her baby and my dear cousin ended up having extensive surgery so things have been a little wild around here.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to show you what I've sent to the new baby:


Aww they are really cute. I hope your cousin is ok.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up but somewhat miffed...I went back to bed this a.m. since I didn't sleep well last night and had a headache this am. I went back to bed after taking DGS home after our overnighter.
> 
> Just got ready to sleep when DH started mowing the lawn, then blowing the leaves, then power edging, etc. Finally just got up...still no hot water and he tells me that part isn't in until Tuesday; and no way to his knowledge of getting it before then.
> 
> Really crappy day...he's now in bed---do you think it would be too vindictive to try to run the vacuum?


Well maybe tomorrow (well today by now) will be better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sometimes the texture of the yarn is so lovely it creates the pattern. Knit some up in stockinette to see how you like it. Maybe you could do stockinette and if you want more do the cowl sideways and put a cable in it going around. I love textured yarn and chunky textured looks great just plain. The hats I did for the men in my life were stockinette and yet the yarn created lovely patterns with its texture.


That was the same first thought I had- something plain. And I tend to prefer the look of stockinette rather than garter. The smooth surface shows this type of thing of thing up better than the rough garter stitch.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> healing energy streaming to your friend - did they take the lesions out?
> 
> sam


Oh yes, she has the big zipper cut (again) and is doing good now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I do have the family photos, just have to get them out and scan them into the computer. I was 8 when we moved to Glennallen, but I know that it's so sad to see pictures now of my home and its so very deserted and let to run down. It was such a beautiful place. Mom and Dad did ceramics every week and they were wonderful bowlers in league bowling with a ton of trophies. We had so much fun as kids growing up there, we new we were safe and had no worries at all. There were housing areas called amulets (sp) lower, middle (where we lived) and upper. We lived on the first street in Middle Amulet and across the street was a huge sand drainage ditch then military cyclone fencing. We used to play down in that ditch all the time, digging holes especially, I almost drowned in one of those holes that got filled with water, it had gotten dug as deep as possible and when it rained it filled with water, I stepped in it thinking it was just a mudpuddle. :shock:
> They always told us NOT to go on the other side of the fencing, one should always tell children WHY not to do something rather than expecting them to just go along with "because I said so". The teens dug a hole under the fence, shoved us younger adventurous ones through to dig from the other side and then we all wondered around a field with live mines strewn through it. Who knew? Parents all almost had cataleptic fits. lol...
> We used to go to the back past the play ground and play on the defunct (for lack of a good word right now) volcano and would pick wild flowers and just run and play in the grass. The memories are wonderful, I don't go back there in my mind often, thank you for making me think about it.
> :thumbup: Oh! I got a hole in my hand from that cyclone fencing one day, lololol!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carols poor mom!!! I was walking in the ditch dragging my hand along the fence when a broken piece went into my the middle of my palm, I pulled my hand off and (now mind you, I was clear down at the other end of the street, I lived in the very middle of the street and Carol lived at the other end of the street, last house) Carol came along right after it had happened, and did we go to Dawns' house that was right there? or to my house that we had to go past? NO! We went allllllll the way down the street to Carols house, I remember it vividly though I was probably 6 yrs old, lol...Carols mom was on a chair hanging pictures in the hall inside the front door, we walked in and Carol told her I had a hole in my hand, her mom thought we were kidding around and said to go play, they argued back and forth over it, while I was bleeding on her floor, when her mom went to get off the chair she saw the blood, freaked and told Carol to take me home!!! LOLOL!! :XD: I guess it's a very good thing I don't freak out over the site of my own blood. lol
> ...


Wonder if it would have kept you out if you had been told why? At least it would have helped- but would some have decided it was a good dare?
Kids logic is not always very clear- and especially when you are hurt! Wonder wny it woasn't your place you headed for first?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I am going to try and download some pictures all by myself.
> 
> sam
> 
> YEAH - I did it.


Well Done! Bentley is SO cute, and Hickory is gorgeous too. What sort of dog? Lab?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally caught up. I spent most of my day on the couch in my jammies watching movies. It was cold, wet and rainy. I was a little down in the dumps today. Have no idea why, just felt like having a good cry. Was in a foul mood by tonight and I think dh received most of it. Feel very badly.


YOu don't always need a reason for days like this. Hormones for a start can be enough. And the stress of selling up , buying and moving etc. Moving house is one of the highest stressors around, up there with losing a spouse. Hopefully DH can cope with some noods from you. You just need to be ready to be patient when he is having a down day (though he can't blame hormones).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments on the jacket. It was an easy knit (once I got round the early errors). Got the yarn for $1 a ball and used a $10 voucher. S0 while I bought 20 balls I had 8 left so I could claim it cost me $2. Long time before I will be wearing it though as its a thick yarn.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We (DH, Marianne, & finally me) decided that since I had yet to drive I needed to try a local outing first so we postponed. Probably a good thing as the little bit I did and walking downtown slap wore me out...LOL. We just skyped instead.


 :thumbup: Sensible! We dont want you too worn out. Thinking of Marianne this week waiting for her results. (((HUGS)))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> I had mentioned to JuneK that our daughter used to live in Tasmania before she moved to Hamilton Island. Here are some of our photos from Tassie.


Lovely photos. :thumbup: I have been to Tassie a few times and its really pretty, but too cold for me. I think I would like to be onHamilton Island for the Winter also and here for the Summer.
Dreaming though LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> Congrats Aran!!! Hope things slow down so you can find sometime for knitting.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just finished the jacket that i needed to do some adjustments to early on- once I got going it was fine. Size not quite right but it's OK so will be worn by me next winter.


Great Job, its really nice. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Couple of pictures taken with phone while out today. Just noticed I caught the port-a-potties....LOL Now they aren't usually lining the street; there was an event downtown; don't know what the event was about. LOL Also can see the reflection at the top of the same photo of the little smiley thing-a-magig I have on my dashboard....LOL Never claimed to be a good photographer...LOL!


 :thumbup: Good to hear you got out for a bit of fresh air.

I have one of those smiley thing-a-magigs on my dashboard too!
I tell anyone who gets in my car that it is compulsory to smile.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up but somewhat miffed...I went back to bed this a.m. since I didn't sleep well last night and had a headache this am. I went back to bed after taking DGS home after our overnighter.
> 
> Just got ready to sleep when DH started mowing the lawn, then blowing the leaves, then power edging, etc. Finally just got up...still no hot water and he tells me that part isn't in until Tuesday; and no way to his knowledge of getting it before then.
> 
> Really crappy day...he's now in bed---do you think it would be too vindictive to try to run the vacuum?


 :shock: Not at all! Go for it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I do have the family photos, just have to get them out and scan them into the computer. I was 8 when we moved to Glennallen, but I know that it's so sad to see pictures now of my home and its so very deserted and let to run down. It was such a beautiful place. Mom and Dad did ceramics every week and they were wonderful bowlers in league bowling with a ton of trophies. We had so much fun as kids growing up there, we new we were safe and had no worries at all. There were housing areas called amulets (sp) lower, middle (where we lived) and upper. We lived on the first street in Middle Amulet and across the street was a huge sand drainage ditch then military cyclone fencing. We used to play down in that ditch all the time, digging holes especially, I almost drowned in one of those holes that got filled with water, it had gotten dug as deep as possible and when it rained it filled with water, I stepped in it thinking it was just a mudpuddle. :shock:
> They always told us NOT to go on the other side of the fencing, one should always tell children WHY not to do something rather than expecting them to just go along with "because I said so". The teens dug a hole under the fence, shoved us younger adventurous ones through to dig from the other side and then we all wondered around a field with live mines strewn through it. Who knew? Parents all almost had cataleptic fits. lol...
> We used to go to the back past the play ground and play on the defunct (for lack of a good word right now) volcano and would pick wild flowers and just run and play in the grass. The memories are wonderful, I don't go back there in my mind often, thank you for making me think about it.
> :thumbup: Oh! I got a hole in my hand from that cyclone fencing one day, lololol!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carols poor mom!!! I was walking in the ditch dragging my hand along the fence when a broken piece went into my the middle of my palm, I pulled my hand off and (now mind you, I was clear down at the other end of the street, I lived in the very middle of the street and Carol lived at the other end of the street, last house) Carol came along right after it had happened, and did we go to Dawns' house that was right there? or to my house that we had to go past? NO! We went allllllll the way down the street to Carols house, I remember it vividly though I was probably 6 yrs old, lol...Carols mom was on a chair hanging pictures in the hall inside the front door, we walked in and Carol told her I had a hole in my hand, her mom thought we were kidding around and said to go play, they argued back and forth over it, while I was bleeding on her floor, when her mom went to get off the chair she saw the blood, freaked and told Carol to take me home!!! LOLOL!! :XD: I guess it's a very good thing I don't freak out over the site of my own blood. lol
> ...


I love hearing of peoples memories. :thumbup: 
But live mines? :shock: :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh dear, I just the weather for NSW tomorrow, hot and very windy. Not good for the fires, thats for sure. :thumbdown:


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Here in Lakeland it is still like summer . Temperatures are up near the 90's during the day and night time temps in the high 70's . Cold weather for us is months away. I have been working on some baby blankets for my youngest son's best friend he has known since 2nd grade. The friend and his wife are expecting twin boys in Dec. I found out that they are not going to dress them in identical clothes, so I decided the blankets should be different also. One blanket is finished and it was designed by me. It was 5 garter stitch ridges and 9 stockinette rows repeated for the design. It made a lovely textured blanket. The second it a design I found in a an afghan book but I used it with baby yarn and it works up great. It is a several rows of stockinette and then knit 4 rows , next row K2tog, Yo across , then knit 4 rows. The yarn is the same for both the blankets but they look different from each other.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

It was 30c here today and windy, so a bit yucky. Tomorrow 17c and rain. :shock: Well its never boring I guess!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It was 30c here today and windy, so a bit yucky. Tomorrow 17c and rain. :shock: Well its never boring I guess!


33C today, 25C tomorrow with rain (maybe). Cooling down after that between 19 and 21 for the rest fo the week hopefully.
I would love to live in Tasmania weather wise. Prefer the cold to the heat.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 33C today, 25C tomorrow with rain (maybe). Cooling down after that between 19 and 21 for the rest fo the week hopefully.
> I would love to live in Tasmania weather wise. Prefer the cold to the heat.


 :thumbup: I dont mind Summer temps but it comes as a shock when we dont ease into it, and I do not like wind. I will be whinging about cold tomorrow. LOL Never happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally caught up. I spent most of my day on the couch in my jammies watching movies. It was cold, wet and rainy. I was a little down in the dumps today. Have no idea why, just felt like having a good cry. Was in a foul mood by tonight and I think dh received most of it. Feel very badly.


I think we all have times like that. And you have had a lot to go through lately- it will be better once you have found a house you all like- something positive to look forward to! God Bless.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely photos. :thumbup: I have been to Tassie a few times and its really pretty, but too cold for me. I think I would like to be onHamilton Island for the Winter also and here for the Summer.
> Dreaming though LOL


It's great that we can dream isn't it? While I would love to move from here when we retire (and hopefully that is soon), I think the reality is that we cannot afford to move (and Sydney is not too bad a place to live!)
Denise


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I do have the family photos, just have to get them out and scan them into the computer. I was 8 when we moved to Glennallen, but I know that it's so sad to see pictures now of my home and its so very deserted and let to run down. It was such a beautiful place. Mom and Dad did ceramics every week and they were wonderful bowlers in league bowling with a ton of trophies. We had so much fun as kids growing up there, we new we were safe and had no worries at all. There were housing areas called amulets (sp) lower, middle (where we lived) and upper. We lived on the first street in Middle Amulet and across the street was a huge sand drainage ditch then military cyclone fencing. We used to play down in that ditch all the time, digging holes especially, I almost drowned in one of those holes that got filled with water, it had gotten dug as deep as possible and when it rained it filled with water, I stepped in it thinking it was just a mudpuddle. :shock:
> They always told us NOT to go on the other side of the fencing, one should always tell children WHY not to do something rather than expecting them to just go along with "because I said so". The teens dug a hole under the fence, shoved us younger adventurous ones through to dig from the other side and then we all wondered around a field with live mines strewn through it. Who knew? Parents all almost had cataleptic fits. lol...
> We used to go to the back past the play ground and play on the defunct (for lack of a good word right now) volcano and would pick wild flowers and just run and play in the grass. The memories are wonderful, I don't go back there in my mind often, thank you for making me think about it.
> :thumbup: Oh! I got a hole in my hand from that cyclone fencing one day, lololol!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carols poor mom!!! I was walking in the ditch dragging my hand along the fence when a broken piece went into my the middle of my palm, I pulled my hand off and (now mind you, I was clear down at the other end of the street, I lived in the very middle of the street and Carol lived at the other end of the street, last house) Carol came along right after it had happened, and did we go to Dawns' house that was right there? or to my house that we had to go past? NO! We went allllllll the way down the street to Carols house, I remember it vividly though I was probably 6 yrs old, lol...Carols mom was on a chair hanging pictures in the hall inside the front door, we walked in and Carol told her I had a hole in my hand, her mom thought we were kidding around and said to go play, they argued back and forth over it, while I was bleeding on her floor, when her mom went to get off the chair she saw the blood, freaked and told Carol to take me home!!! LOLOL!! :XD: I guess it's a very good thing I don't freak out over the site of my own blood. lol
> ...


Wow! that must have been some hole- interesting to hear some of your childhood experiences! Hope you are sleeping soundly- I think it is around 4am., in your part of the world! it is just after 9-30pm., here- I slept (in front of the telly- as I always seem to do now-a-days) enough to be wide awake at present.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I just the weather for NSW tomorrow, hot and very windy. Not good for the fires, thats for sure. :thumbdown:


Disastrous weather conditions forecast for tomorrow and worsening on Tuesday and Wednesday (temps and wind both increasing) A state of emergency has been declared with fears that 3 fires still burning in the Blue Mountains will join to make one monster fire. Prayers needed for those in the danger zone.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I just the weather for NSW tomorrow, hot and very windy. Not good for the fires, thats for sure. :thumbdown:


Disastrous weather conditions forecast for tomorrow and worsening on Tuesday and Wednesday (temps and wind both increasing) A state of emergency has been declared with fears that 3 fires still burning in the Blue Mountains will join to make one monster fire. Prayers needed for those in the danger zone.

Oops, is that a gwennie? Sorry for the double post!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well Done! Bentley is SO cute, and Hickory is gorgeous too. What sort of dog? Lab?


Yes Hickory is a Lab!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I just the weather for NSW tomorrow, hot and very windy. Not good for the fires, thats for sure. :thumbdown:


That does not sound good at all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Disastrous weather conditions forecast for tomorrow and worsening on Tuesday and Wednesday (temps and wind both increasing) A state of emergency has been declared with fears that 3 fires still burning in the Blue Mountains will join to make one monster fire. Prayers needed for those in the danger zone.
> 
> Oops, is that a gwennie? Sorry for the double post!


Yes thats a gwennie.

Sounds terrible for Sydney.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Here in Lakeland it is still like summer . Temperatures are up near the 90's during the day and night time temps in the high 70's . Cold weather for us is months away. I have been working on some baby blankets for my youngest son's best friend he has known since 2nd grade. The friend and his wife are expecting twin boys in Dec. I found out that they are not going to dress them in identical clothes, so I decided the blankets should be different also. One blanket is finished and it was designed by me. It was 5 garter stitch ridges and 9 stockinette rows repeated for the design. It made a lovely textured blanket. The second it a design I found in a an afghan book but I used it with baby yarn and it works up great. It is a several rows of stockinette and then knit 4 rows , next row K2tog, Yo across , then knit 4 rows. The yarn is the same for both the blankets but they look different from each other.


Your tension looks beautifully even! I would be getting a bit bored I suspect- on such a large project- although of course it is better for baby to have no holes in the design!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Julie, How are things with you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, How are things with you?


The days are very quiet lately- not a bad thing- but a major contrast to the high drama that has been going on here. Church was good- always nice to be with friends- How are things for you?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The days are very quiet lately- not a bad thing- but a major contrast to the high drama that has been going on here. Church was good- always nice to be with friends- How are things for you?


Not much news here, my friend in hospital is heaps better. Still waiting to see what DD has planned ( well nothing i dont think yet), she is avoiding coming to have a talk with me. No point me pushing the issue as it wont be a civil talk if I do. Day by day is the way to go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not much news here, my friend in hospital is heaps better. Still waiting to see what DD has planned ( well nothing i dont think yet), she is avoiding coming to have a talk with me. No point me pushing the issue as it wont be a civil talk if I do. Day by day is the way to go.


Sounds like it is the best way to handle things. So glad your friend is pulling through so well, and Oscar?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like it is the best way to handle things. So glad your friend is pulling through so well, and Oscar?


He has been a good boy, so that is a help! :thumbup: And how is Ringo?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

well, I am tiring again- so I might as well go through and rest for a bit- hopefully to get some sleep.
BTW I heard from Kathleendoris- who has been under the weather a bit with a cold and other matters, she sends greetings to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> He has been a good boy, so that is a help! :thumbup: And how is Ringo?


I am glad Oscar is behaving himself- you don't need too much naughty puppy- although it goes with his age!!! 
Ringo had a lovely day today because it was warm enough when I was home to keep the back door open- and with no rain I was not worrying about mud!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad Oscar is behaving himself- you don't need too much naughty puppy- although it goes with his age!!!
> Ringo had a lovely day today because it was warm enough when I was home to keep the back door open- and with no rain I was not worrying about mud!


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good sunny Sunday morning from Surrey. I am only just up as we were late getting in from the Barn Dance. It was great fun and I even managed a couple of dances. I have never seen so many check shirts in one place!

Hope everyone is having a good week-end and healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them.

Sunday photos.....


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Darowil, wow, that is one nice jacket. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good sunny Sunday morning from Surrey. I am only just up as we were late getting in from the Barn Dance. It was great fun and I even managed a couple of dances. I have never seen so many check shirts in one place!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week-end and healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


That sounds like a great time and well done getting some dancing in too! Have a good day, I am heading to bed soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That sounds like a great time and well done getting some dancing in too! Have a good day, I am heading to bed soon.


Hi Sugar, hope you sleep well xxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good sunny Sunday morning from Surrey. I am only just up as we were late getting in from the Barn Dance. It was great fun and I even managed a couple of dances. I have never seen so many check shirts in one place!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week-end and healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


And it is still (just ) Sunday here- in 8 minutes time it will be Monday morning- the roses are spectacular- glad minimini liked her wine!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just finished the jacket that i needed to do some adjustments to early on- once I got going it was fine. Size not quite right but it's OK so will be worn by me next winter.


Nice pic, like the pose!! Looks like a nice warm cardi and I like the tie cuff. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Michael's moon photo is fantastic. Is this your punkin chunkin decoration for the hard hat?? A blend of both countries!
> Junek


I will be sure to pass on the compliment. Yes it will go on my hard hat along with other things I'm not sure of just yet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great to have you back Pammie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up but somewhat miffed...I went back to bed this a.m. since I didn't sleep well last night and had a headache this am. I went back to bed after taking DGS home after our overnighter.
> 
> Just got ready to sleep when DH started mowing the lawn, then blowing the leaves, then power edging, etc. Finally just got up...still no hot water and he tells me that part isn't in until Tuesday; and no way to his knowledge of getting it before then.
> 
> Really crappy day...he's now in bed---do you think it would be too vindictive to try to run the vacuum?


I would!
:twisted:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Couple of pictures taken with phone while out today. Just noticed I caught the port-a-potties....LOL Now they aren't usually lining the street; there was an event downtown; don't know what the event was about. LOL Also can see the reflection at the top of the same photo of the little smiley thing-a-magig I have on my dashboard....LOL Never claimed to be a good photographer...LOL!


They're great photos Gwen!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> ?.........DD is also fixing his laptop, he says it just wasn't doing things right, so our resident IT person will get it to behave again. Can't tell you how much that girl has saved us in computer repair bills - if she can't fix it, you probably need a new computer!
> 
> Well, guess I'd better end my novel and get to bed - it's almost midnight - gotta let the dog out one last time and set up the coffee maker for morning. Love and prayers, Paula


My older DS works for a bank as an ATM 'expert' (don't know his proper title!) and he also saves us a fortune in computer repair bills. He works mainly from home and last time I called round he asked me to hang on as he was sorting out some problem. He appeared back about 5 minutes later and announced casually, "That's Delhi sorted." Just how he sits in a room in Scotland and sorts out ATMs in India beats me!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> At first I thought you were referring to the coffee spoon. lol...Then I scrolled a bit farther, that's pretty, will look great and they both go together so well! :thumbup:


The coffee spoon would suit me as well. Hmmm might have to see if I can incorporate it in. :-D


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra - You got me to thinking about the things we did as kids....standing next to the railway line having put pennies onto the track so that the train would flatten them (my mother would have flattened me if she'd known!), climbing high into the trees and holding onto the swaying branches about 20 feet off the ground, running down the Gleniffer Braes (hills) so fast that my cousin 'took off' and did a double somersault in the air! It's a wonder we survived childhood, but boy did we enjoy it. A lot more freedom to roam than my kids or this generation are allowed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Here in Lakeland it is still like summer . Temperatures are up near the 90's during the day and night time temps in the high 70's . Cold weather for us is months away. I have been working on some baby blankets for my youngest son's best friend he has known since 2nd grade. The friend and his wife are expecting twin boys in Dec. I found out that they are not going to dress them in identical clothes, so I decided the blankets should be different also. One blanket is finished and it was designed by me. It was 5 garter stitch ridges and 9 stockinette rows repeated for the design. It made a lovely textured blanket. The second it a design I found in a an afghan book but I used it with baby yarn and it works up great. It is a several rows of stockinette and then knit 4 rows , next row K2tog, Yo across , then knit 4 rows. The yarn is the same for both the blankets but they look different from each other.


Great blankets!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good sunny Sunday morning from Surrey. I am only just up as we were late getting in from the Barn Dance. It was great fun and I even managed a couple of dances. I have never seen so many check shirts in one place!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week-end and healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


What a fun time miniminiFi must have following around with your life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I am going to try and download some pictures all by myself.
> 
> sam
> 
> YEAH - I did it.


Congratulations Sam. So sweet seeing the photos. I didn't get to meet Avery. Is that Bentley's middle name or another baby?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Galveston, HOPE yourselves soon.go easy on yourself you have a ton of stress in your. Life right now. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Wow, Sam, Bentley is getting so big!! what a cutie.
> 
> Darowil, love that jacket, I really like sweaters like that - they go with anything you wear.
> 
> ...


What I want to know is where do you get all your energy. Amazing!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Enjoy every minute! I was very fortunate that I had my mom for 63 years. She was 90 and had a very nice life. I'm lucky in that most of my memories are happy, fun ones. It is going to be a long process, and I miss her very much.


Still sending you hugs dear. My mother is 85 and she says she still wishes she could call her mother and talk to her. Her sister says the same thing and she is 95 this month. They still miss their mother but their hearts are full of good memories too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nice pic, like the pose!! Looks like a nice warm cardi and I like the tie cuff. :thumbup:


David said pose like a model so I did that and it worked! Showed the jacket off the best as well. Too warm for now- at 1045pm I still don'thave on long sleeves- though the temperature is on the way down.

I've spent the last little time working on colour work- if I get these socks fisnished I will post them for sure. they are the Five Little pigs going to market, has pigs on the legs and feet and then the toes are eeach a pig. Meant to get 2 done in the next 2 weeks and not halfway through the first. Hopefully the 2nd will be quicker as I have doen it once, but not probably not a lot. Just need to make myslef do it- for a Weird and Wonderful exhibition that the HAndknitters Guild have in a few weeks. So far have the piggy going wee wee wee all the way home. and his home is also done. But 3 of him and only one each of th eother four so I guess I'm about half way through the pigs.

And as it is 1045 I just might head off to bed and see you all in my morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I do have the family photos, just have to get them out and scan them into the computer. I was 8 when we moved to Glennallen, but I know that it's so sad to see pictures now of my home and its so very deserted and let to run down. It was such a beautiful place. Mom and Dad did ceramics every week and they were wonderful bowlers in league bowling with a ton of trophies. We had so much fun as kids growing up there, we new we were safe and had no worries at all. There were housing areas called amulets (sp) lower, middle (where we lived) and upper. We lived on the first street in Middle Amulet and across the street was a huge sand drainage ditch then military cyclone fencing. We used to play down in that ditch all the time, digging holes especially, I almost drowned in one of those holes that got filled with water, it had gotten dug as deep as possible and when it rained it filled with water, I stepped in it thinking it was just a mudpuddle. :shock:
> They always told us NOT to go on the other side of the fencing, one should always tell children WHY not to do something rather than expecting them to just go along with "because I said so". The teens dug a hole under the fence, shoved us younger adventurous ones through to dig from the other side and then we all wondered around a field with live mines strewn through it. Who knew? Parents all almost had cataleptic fits. lol...
> We used to go to the back past the play ground and play on the defunct (for lack of a good word right now) volcano and would pick wild flowers and just run and play in the grass. The memories are wonderful, I don't go back there in my mind often, thank you for making me think about it.
> :thumbup: Oh! I got a hole in my hand from that cyclone fencing one day, lololol!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carols poor mom!!! I was walking in the ditch dragging my hand along the fence when a broken piece went into my the middle of my palm, I pulled my hand off and (now mind you, I was clear down at the other end of the street, I lived in the very middle of the street and Carol lived at the other end of the street, last house) Carol came along right after it had happened, and did we go to Dawns' house that was right there? or to my house that we had to go past? NO! We went allllllll the way down the street to Carols house, I remember it vividly though I was probably 6 yrs old, lol...Carols mom was on a chair hanging pictures in the hall inside the front door, we walked in and Carol told her I had a hole in my hand, her mom thought we were kidding around and said to go play, they argued back and forth over it, while I was bleeding on her floor, when her mom went to get off the chair she saw the blood, freaked and told Carol to take me home!!! LOLOL!! :XD: I guess it's a very good thing I don't freak out over the site of my own blood. lol
> ...


Thank you so much. I can't get over the interesting lives people on here have lived and are living. I think we are pretty happy to have you here with us considering the ditch you almost drowned in and the land mines. So glad you had many wonderful memories too. I look forward to when you post photos. If you think of it, PM me so I make sure and see them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am going to try and download some pictures all by myself.
> 
> sam
> 
> YEAH - I did it.


Hmmm!! Is that really Avery or perhaps Bentley???? 
And we know who we love since your fur-baby, Hickory, was the very first picture!! LOL!
Great job....
JuneK


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Lovely blankets, beautiful knitting. The blankets will surely be welcome. Twins would be double the joy but also double the work. I always wished I'd had twins.



DaylilyDawn said:


> Here in Lakeland it is still like summer . Temperatures are up near the 90's during the day and night time temps in the high 70's . Cold weather for us is months away. I have been working on some baby blankets for my youngest son's best friend he has known since 2nd grade. The friend and his wife are expecting twin boys in Dec. I found out that they are not going to dress them in identical clothes, so I decided the blankets should be different also. One blanket is finished and it was designed by me. It was 5 garter stitch ridges and 9 stockinette rows repeated for the design. It made a lovely textured blanket. The second it a design I found in a an afghan book but I used it with baby yarn and it works up great. It is a several rows of stockinette and then knit 4 rows , next row K2tog, Yo across , then knit 4 rows. The yarn is the same for both the blankets but they look different from each other.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> David said pose like a model so I did that and it worked! Showed the jacket off the best as well. Too warm for now- at 1045pm I still don'thave on long sleeves- though the temperature is on the way down.
> 
> I've spent the last little time working on colour work- if I get these socks fisnished I will post them for sure. they are the Five Little pigs going to market, has pigs on the legs and feet and then the toes are eeach a pig. Meant to get 2 done in the next 2 weeks and not halfway through the first. Hopefully the 2nd will be quicker as I have doen it once, but not probably not a lot. Just need to make myslef do it- for a Weird and Wonderful exhibition that the HAndknitters Guild have in a few weeks. So far have the piggy going wee wee wee all the way home. and his home is also done. But 3 of him and only one each of th eother four so I guess I'm about half way through the pigs.
> 
> And as it is 1045 I just might head off to bed and see you all in my morning.


When I looked at the photo I thought you looked like a model and I wondered if you had been a dancer. Very graceful hands.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm rather new here, so don't want to upset anyone. However, I have discovered an interesting link to use nutrition to help with depression It can be found here.

http://www.ldsmag.com/article/1/13412

For those suffering, it may help. I've already shown it to Lurker 2 so she can ignore it here. thinking of those under the deep veil of darkness when it comes to mood and depression. Mighty prayer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> When I looked at the photo I thought you looked like a model and I wondered if you had been a dancer. Very graceful hands.


Nothing like that- just happened to snap at the right time. I was surprised at how good it looked- usually those type of shots just look silly.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We (DH, Marianne, & finally me) decided that since I had yet to drive I needed to try a local outing first so we postponed. Probably a good thing as the little bit I did and walking downtown slap wore me out...LOL. We just skyped instead.


that's a relief to hear!! I know you think you're Wonder Woman but sometimes it pays to go slowly. I was concerned about you driving so far. It takes a while to get your strength back. But at least you could skype and keep in touch. 
How is Marianne? I know the waiting is no fun. I hope she gets the results a little earlier than the Dr. said.
Take care,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> I had mentioned to JuneK that our daughter used to live in Tasmania before she moved to Hamilton Island. Here are some of our photos from Tassie.


Wonderful pictures....and such a happy family gathering. Your daughter sure picks some lovely places to live and work! And it's great that you and your DH get to visit!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> I just wanted to let people know that I'm still alive. I've been working 12 hour days for the past month. Last week & the week before I worked 68 hours, not by choice mind you; it's all mandatory overtime. I hardly ever even look at KP, much less go on it.
> 
> I've decided which pattern I will use to knit my sweater & have the ribbing done for the front or back (I haven't decided which it will be yet) & laid down the foundation row for the actual Aran knitting. How did I ever survive without stitch markers? Seriously, I never used them but received some at Knit-a-palooza & decided to try them.
> 
> My exciting news is that I am officially now on the board of directors for TransOhio, a state wide group dedicated to helping trans folks & their family, friends, and allies. It means more trips to Columbus, but I was able to attend the last board meeting via Skype, which actually went rather well. Plus, I was able to do some mending while attending the meeting.


You sure have been busy. That's exciting news...they could not have made a better choice! Congratulations!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Poledra!!! A mine field!!! Boy have you made your guardian angel work overtime...LOL
quote=Poledra65]I do


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just finished the jacket that i needed to do some adjustments to early on- once I got going it was fine. Size not quite right but it's OK so will be worn by me next winter.


That's a great looking jacket....would that lovely model be you, perhaps!?
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful blankets DaylilyDawn and welcome to the KTP; I don't recall seeing your name before. If you are new to the KTP here's one giant WELCOME! Hope you will visit more and join in the conversations.
quote=DaylilyDawn]Here in Lakeland it is still like summer . Temperatures are up near the 90's during the day and night time temps in the high 70's . Cold weather for us is months away. I have been working on some baby blankets for my youngest son's best friend he has known since 2nd grade. The friend and his wife are expecting twin boys in Dec. I found out that they are not going to dress them in identical clothes, so I decided the blankets should be different also. One blanket is finished and it was designed by me. It was 5 garter stitch ridges and 9 stockinette rows repeated for the design. It made a lovely textured blanket. The second it a design I found in a an afghan book but I used it with baby yarn and it works up great. It is a several rows of stockinette and then knit 4 rows , next row K2tog, Yo across , then knit 4 rows. The yarn is the same for both the blankets but they look different from each other.[/quote]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Couple of pictures taken with phone while out today. Just noticed I caught the port-a-potties....LOL Now they aren't usually lining the street; there was an event downtown; don't know what the event was about. LOL Also can see the reflection at the top of the same photo of the little smiley thing-a-magig I have on my dashboard....LOL Never claimed to be a good photographer...LOL!


Thanks for the pics!! Never knew they had double-barreled cannons! And port-a-potties are definitely a necessity at any well attended event. The only problem is they're usually really not that clean...but if you're desperate, you hold your breath and pray!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up but somewhat miffed...I went back to bed this a.m. since I didn't sleep well last night and had a headache this am. I went back to bed after taking DGS home after our overnighter.
> 
> Just got ready to sleep when DH started mowing the lawn, then blowing the leaves, then power edging, etc. Finally just got up...still no hot water and he tells me that part isn't in until Tuesday; and no way to his knowledge of getting it before then.
> 
> Really crappy day...he's now in bed---do you think it would be too vindictive to try to run the vacuum?


Go for it but then I'm vindictive to the extreme!! Why should he sleep when he wouldn't let you?!
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> David said pose like a model so I did that and it worked! Showed the jacket off the best as well. Too warm for now- at 1045pm I still don'thave on long sleeves- though the temperature is on the way down.
> 
> I've spent the last little time working on colour work- if I get these socks fisnished I will post them for sure. they are the Five Little pigs going to market, has pigs on the legs and feet and then the toes are eeach a pig. Meant to get 2 done in the next 2 weeks and not halfway through the first. Hopefully the 2nd will be quicker as I have doen it once, but not probably not a lot. Just need to make myslef do it- for a Weird and Wonderful exhibition that the HAndknitters Guild have in a few weeks. So far have the piggy going wee wee wee all the way home. and his home is also done. But 3 of him and only one each of th eother four so I guess I'm about half way through the pigs.
> 
> And as it is 1045 I just might head off to bed and see you all in my morning.


These sound like great socks, but a lot of work. Look forward to seeing a pic of them when you're done.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> [ Never claimed to be a good photographer...LOL!


My family have some very unlovely comments about my camera work. It is a real joke. I don't remember ever taking a really good picture.[/quote]

I usually end up with my thumb in the corner of the pictures. So it's nice to have company! But I have to admit that was many years ago with one of those little pocket cameras. When we had vacation pictures developed (yep, developed....long before digital cameras and computers!)my girls would always say...yeah, Mama took that one..see her thumb! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

June it was the only double barrel cannon made and if I remember correctly it was never effectively fired. A chain connected the two cannon balls and it had problems with the timing/release of both balls! It sits in front of city hall. You can go here and read about it; kind of interesting.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-barreled_cannon



jknappva said:


> Thanks for the pics!! Never knew they had double-barreled cannons! And port-a-potties are definitely a necessity at any well attended event. The only problem is they're usually really not that clean...but if you're desperate, you hold your breath and pray!
> JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:
 

> Thanks for the pics!! Never knew they had double-barreled cannons! And port-a-potties are definitely a necessity at any well attended event. The only problem is they're usually really not that clean...but if you're desperate, you hold your breath and pray!
> JuneK


Interesting that you call them port-a-potties, over here they're known as portaloos! (Not "portal oops" as my iPad wanted me to put!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a surprise this morning. When I got up DH had actually turned on the heat! It takes quite a bit for him to want to turn it on. There is a definite chill in the air this morning. Hope this finds everyone well and happy!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, guess I'd better end my novel and get to bed - it's almost midnight - gotta let the dog out one last time and set up the coffee maker for morning. Love and prayers, Paula[/quote]

WOW!! You sure accomplished a lot in one day!! I know you were more than ready for bed. 
Bravo to your DH for biting the bullet and doing those plumbing repairs even though he hates them.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a surprise this morning. When I got up DH had actually turned on the heat! It takes quite a bit for him to want to turn it on. There is a definite chill in the air this morning. Hope this finds everyone well and happy!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, that is all for my biography tonight, DH headed to bed, so I am going to follow suit. 
Night all. Hugs and love.[/quote]

I'm impressed...what wonderful memories you have!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1am here and I am off to bed. Crossing my fingers that I wake up in a better mood tomorrow.
> 
> Night all, hugs, prayers and peaceful dreams to all.
> 
> Thanks for the hugs Poledra, much needed and appreciated.


Hope you dream those 'gremlins' away tonight and have a better day after you wake up!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, she has the big zipper cut (again) and is doing good now.


That's wonderful news.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

The yarn is the same for both the blankets but they look different from each other.[/quote]

Lovely blankets...lucky babies!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good sunny Sunday morning from Surrey. I am only just up as we were late getting in from the Barn Dance. It was great fun and I even managed a couple of dances. I have never seen so many check shirts in one place!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week-end and healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


Hope MiniminiFi didn't enjoy too much wine. I see what you mean about the checked shirts!! Lovely roses....hope they bloom for a little longer!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> My older DS works for a bank as an ATM 'expert' (don't know his proper title!) and he also saves us a fortune in computer repair bills. He works mainly from home and last time I called round he asked me to hang on as he was sorting out some problem. He appeared back about 5 minutes later and announced casually, "That's Delhi sorted." Just how he sits in a room in Scotland and sorts out ATMs in India beats me!!


My computer guru son also saves me lots of repair bills. It's amazing what some people can do with computers. I know just enough to mess them up!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poledra - You got me to thinking about the things we did as kids....standing next to the railway line having put pennies onto the track so that the train would flatten them (my mother would have flattened me if she'd known!), climbing high into the trees and holding onto the swaying branches about 20 feet off the ground, running down the Gleniffer Braes (hills) so fast that my cousin 'took off' and did a double somersault in the air! It's a wonder we survived childhood, but boy did we enjoy it. A lot more freedom to roam than my kids or this generation are allowed.


and no one had to worry about child predators so children were safe ... well as safe as their exploits would let them be. When I was in my early teens, my parents would let my sister and I walk 4 blocks from the movei theater to the football games by ourselves....it was after dark and these days, you wouldn't want your teen out of your sight!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

.

I've spent the last little time working on colour work- if I get these socks fisnished I will post them for sure. they are the Five Little pigs going to market, has pigs on the legs and feet and then the toes are eeach a pig. Meant to get 2 done in the next 2 weeks and not halfway through the first. Hopefully the 2nd will be quicker as I have doen it once, but not probably not a lot. Just need to make myslef do it- for a Weird and Wonderful exhibition that the HAndknitters Guild have in a few weeks. So far have the piggy going wee wee wee all the way home. and his home is also done. But 3 of him and only one each of th eother four so I guess I'm about half way through the pigs.

We need to see a picture of your piggy socks when you finish...they sound really cute!
Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Interesting that you call them port-a-potties, over here they're known as portaloos! (Not "portal oops" as my iPad wanted me to put!)


port a potties here - handy for emergencies but avoid if possible. Depends where and depends on how they are kept.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I'm rather new here, so don't want to upset anyone. However, I have discovered an interesting link to use nutrition to help with depression It can be found here.
> 
> http://www.ldsmag.com/article/1/13412
> 
> For those suffering, it may help. I've already shown it to Lurker 2 so she can ignore it here. thinking of those under the deep veil of darkness when it comes to mood and depression. Mighty prayer.


I think anything that might help deal with depression would be welcomed here. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Go for it but then I'm vindictive to the extreme!! Why should he sleep when he wouldn't let you?!
> JuneK


 :shock: :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> I would!
> :twisted:


me too! for sure!!!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

What a great story. Love stories of childhood fun. Life was so different then. Good memories.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up but somewhat miffed...I went back to bed this a.m. since I didn't sleep well last night and had a headache this am. I went back to bed after taking DGS home after our overnighter.
> 
> Just got ready to sleep when DH started mowing the lawn, then blowing the leaves, then power edging, etc. Finally just got up...still no hot water and he tells me that part isn't in until Tuesday; and no way to his knowledge of getting it before then.
> 
> Really crappy day...he's now in bed---do you think it would be too vindictive to try to run the vacuum?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not much news here, my friend in hospital is heaps better. Still waiting to see what DD has planned ( well nothing i dont think yet), she is avoiding coming to have a talk with me. No point me pushing the issue as it wont be a civil talk if I do. Day by day is the way to go.


Sugar -- I think you are wise to not push it. She has to start to make her decisions and you are best to let her make the move - as it is her problem. I sound hard, but I learned it the hard way. If she makes the move, as you said, it might be a civil conversation. If she does, surprise her and don't 'get into it' with her. My oldest son was very strong willed and made a lot of bad choices. I used to try to reason with him but it never worked. Finally I decided - not to let him get to me any more -- and I refused to argue -- amazingly it worked!

I just said -- you know how I feel - You are an adult - I am not going to lose any more sleep over your choices - (Not that that was the truth!) - If you want to talk about it with me I will be happy to tell you what I feel, but I am not going to volunteer any advice as I know you won't accept it anyway and it is too hard on me.

(I wrote down that sentence and memorized it) it worked very well. He didn't change that much then, but at least I had said my piece and felt much better.

He told me when he had cancer that he remembered every word I said and respected me for it. (Never knew if he even heard me) at least after that he didn't lay the anger he was feeling towards the whole world at my door step any more. So sad when they make poor decisions but they have to learn themselves- we did.

My prayers are with you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> . I have been working on some baby blankets for my youngest son's best friend he has known since 2nd grade. The friend and his wife are expecting twin boys in Dec. I found out that they are not going to dress them in identical clothes, so I decided the blankets should be different also..


They are beautiful! will be warm and cozy for the babies.

It is nice to see you posting here. Ladies Dawn is another new Teacher for the workshops -- she is going to teach how to make fingered gloves -- something I have never tried. She is teaching next year for us.

I hope you stick around and post often. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> YOu don't always need a reason for days like this. Hormones for a start can be enough. And the stress of selling up , buying and moving etc. Moving house is one of the highest stressors around, up there with losing a spouse. Hopefully DH can cope with some noods from you. You just need to be ready to be patient when he is having a down day (though he can't blame hormones).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

So true -- You are bound to feel down and unsettled - your life is changing and the unknown is worrisome. Let yourself cry if you need it - and do something nice for yourself, soak in the tub, wander around the shops, go out with a girlfriend -- Women carry these changes on their shoulders- sometimes it gets to be too much so you have to take a break from it. You worry about Gage and your husband - you need some time for yourself.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I woke up to clouds and a reddish sunrise this morning, and now there's bright sunshine outside but it's very cold brrrr! 
I sure hope rain comes or they get control over the fires in NSW, so sad to hear about it!
Poledra, I know kids have to have extra guardian angels because of all the tree climbing I did and the CRAZY things my boys did (that I'm still finding out about!) Otherwise there wouldn't be succeeding generations!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Also worked on finishing up the tree but the yarn was slippery tonight. So, tried out the angel pattern but using ww yarn. It is good sized; probably will be a tree topper. After I finish it, I will decide if I want to make it in crochet thread. It really isn't difficult.
> 
> OH Kathy


Make sure you post pictures of your tree and angels. I am glad you are doing that workshop. It is really a good one -- Terri is a good teacher and has put lots of time in preparation . I love what is coming out of that class.
Oh, and put pictures in the Parade too. Soooo glad to see my friends enjoying some of the workshops.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Paula


I hope you are taking it easy today -- such a busy day for you. I hope Bob doesn't have to even think about a plumbing job for some time. I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sometimes the texture of the yarn is so lovely it creates the pattern. Knit some up in stockinette to see how you like it. Maybe you could do stockinette and if you want more do the cowl sideways and put a cable in it going around. I love textured yarn and chunky textured looks great just plain. The hats I did for the men in my life were stockinette and yet the yarn created lovely patterns with its texture.


I was going to suggest something simple like stockingette too. I like the idea of a cable here and there with SS for the main portion. I bet that would be great. Angora - "Great Minds think alike" as my Aunt used to say - when she and my mom were planning something.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just finished the jacket that i needed to do some adjustments to early on- once I got going it was fine. Size not quite right but it's OK so will be worn by me next winter.


I really like that tie as I never do my cardigan buttons up. I saw a picture something like this in a book from the library. could you possibly send me the link? I would imagine you started at the neck, made the tie and then carried on top down? I really like it darowil.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Woke up to light snow this morning!! If this is all we get it wil melt quickly, but they are still saying more is coming today.
Love looking at the baby blankets, Kathy's baby hats and the crocheted pot holders. 
Minime looks like she liked the square dancing and wine. Must have been pretty colorful with all the plaid!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi rookie, pammie and angora!!! Bored tonight, have crocheted to much my shoulders hurt so can't do that tonight, just waiting for the snow to start. Hope you are all.


I can't believe that there are people way south of us who are getting snow before we do! Usually we have had a good snowfall at this time of the year. We have had an absolutely beautiful autumn and the forecast for the next while is the same.

I always figure every day it holds off means a shorter winter. I have all our winter gear out and ready - we haven't even turned up the heat in the condo, although pat wore his knitted toque (hat) and mittens for his daily walk but came back and said he didn't really need them.

One thing about us, we don't HAVE to drive - or very rarely in bad weather-- I just don't like the cold any more. 
We have a parking spot in the condo and I wish we had a garage as I hate Pat having to clean off the car. Oh well, we are both doing really well.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

You all remember the shawl that was giving me fits? (Rookie and Kathy helped me figure out my problem) There has been additional directions added to the pattern to help make things clearer! Thank you to the designer for helping make things more clear. I was really feeling stupid I couldnt figure it out!

My sinuses are really bothering me today, the way my head feels not sure if its allergies or trying to catch something. Got quite a bit of knitting done yesterday on various projects, for a change. Have to put laundry away today and plan to make an apple cake. Still have apples to eat/use up. Hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening!!

Prayers and Hugs


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> After midnight here and I am wide awake. Got up at 6:30 this morning so should be tired. Need to throw my laundry into the dryer, dry my hair and get to bed!
> 
> Sam, great pics. Can't wait to see your camera. I need to buy another charger for mine.
> 
> ...


They look great, Kathy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder if it would have kept you out if you had been told why? At least it would have helped- but would some have decided it was a good dare?
> Kids logic is not always very clear- and especially when you are hurt! Wonder wny it woasn't your place you headed for first?


LOL! Probably it would have, I don't think we had anyone with a death wish. :roll: May have dug under and just gone to the other side of the fence but certainly wouldn't have been galivanting and playing over there. :shock: 
I think I was in shock as I put a literal hole in the middle of my hand and I was bleeding to beat the band, Carol I think was in a sort of shock too, first response, run to mom, we should have run to my mom, not hers, and I vaguely remember thinking that, but it was rather surreal, so I just went where she guided me. lol.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gagesmom, wrote you a reply and darn spell check put Galveston instead of gagesmom.
Love baby blanketsa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poledra - You got me to thinking about the things we did as kids....standing next to the railway line having put pennies onto the track so that the train would flatten them (my mother would have flattened me if she'd known!), climbing high into the trees and holding onto the swaying branches about 20 feet off the ground, running down the Gleniffer Braes (hills) so fast that my cousin 'took off' and did a double somersault in the air! It's a wonder we survived childhood, but boy did we enjoy it. A lot more freedom to roam than my kids or this generation are allowed.


At 12- 13 I was allowed to walk into the hills behind our house- I got miles in the direction of Rerewhakaaitu in Tuhoe country- would be a very foolish thing to let a teenager do now-a-days- I would carry a sandwich, and a bottle of water, but always was mindful of how long my walk out took- so I arrived home only as the sun was setting, on the longest of trips. Interesting how different the land looks from the opposite direction. Always enjoyed walking- I get a bit fed up with needing the crutch for any sort of distance now. Have dragged out my old pack- because using that frees me up considerably- although I can't carry the weight I once could. I used to bring home on my back the groceries for two weeks for me and my girls- used to cost me $28 for the three of us in 1990- Seems improbable now! Mind you I grew a lot- had a very productive garden. Thinking of cash again because this Tuesday is pay day- and I have to stretch it as far as possible. A couple of bills came in higher than anticipated- so they will be on the pay in installments plan.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Rain and stress will do that to you...and with Saturday being Sweetest Day and all with no one acknowledging it; is a bummer...I know we shouldn't care about the Hallmark made up holidays...but I do.



gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally caught up. I spent most of my day on the couch in my jammies watching movies. It was cold, wet and rainy. I was a little down in the dumps today. Have no idea why, just felt like having a good cry. Was in a foul mood by tonight and I think dh received most of it. Feel very badly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Galveston, HOPE yourselves soon.go easy on yourself you have a ton of stress in your. Life right now. Hugs.


did spell check strike again? I don't worry about the red lines that I get- glad I don't have an auto correct!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! that must have been some hole- interesting to hear some of your childhood experiences! Hope you are sleeping soundly- I think it is around 4am., in your part of the world! it is just after 9-30pm., here- I slept (in front of the telly- as I always seem to do now-a-days) enough to be wide awake at present.


 :-D It's amazing what a group of children of varying ages can accomplish when working together. lol, Scary too. :shock: 
Yes, I was asleep, I got up around 6am and let dogs out then went back and laid down for a while longer. 
Hope you have gotten some more rest at some point.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Disastrous weather conditions forecast for tomorrow and worsening on Tuesday and Wednesday (temps and wind both increasing) A state of emergency has been declared with fears that 3 fires still burning in the Blue Mountains will join to make one monster fire. Prayers needed for those in the danger zone.


Prayers going up enmass.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good sunny Sunday morning from Surrey. I am only just up as we were late getting in from the Barn Dance. It was great fun and I even managed a couple of dances. I have never seen so many check shirts in one place!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week-end and healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


That is a lot of check shirts. lolol! So glad you had fun and got to dance. MiniP looks like she was having a grand time also. 
Love the rose!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The coffee spoon would suit me as well. Hmmm might have to see if I can incorporate it in. :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much. I can't get over the interesting lives people on here have lived and are living. I think we are pretty happy to have you here with us considering the ditch you almost drowned in and the land mines. So glad you had many wonderful memories too. I look forward to when you post photos. If you think of it, PM me so I make sure and see them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. Will do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :-D It's amazing what a group of children of varying ages can accomplish when working together. lol, Scary too. :shock:
> Yes, I was asleep, I got up around 6am and let dogs out then went back and laid down for a while longer.
> Hope you have gotten some more rest at some point.


rested- but real sleep seems to elude me much of the time- Fale and I used to talk through the night hours and I miss that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I'm rather new here, so don't want to upset anyone. However, I have discovered an interesting link to use nutrition to help with depression It can be found here.
> 
> http://www.ldsmag.com/article/1/13412
> 
> For those suffering, it may help. I've already shown it to Lurker 2 so she can ignore it here. thinking of those under the deep veil of darkness when it comes to mood and depression. Mighty prayer.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Poledra!!! A mine field!!! Boy have you made your guardian angel work overtime...LOL
> quote=Poledra65]I do


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> and no one had to worry about child predators so children were safe ... well as safe as their exploits would let them be. When I was in my early teens, my parents would let my sister and I walk 4 blocks from the movei theater to the football games by ourselves....it was after dark and these days, you wouldn't want your teen out of your sight!
> JuneK


That's for sure. 
We had fun! When we moved to the mainland, we never thought anything of running through the woods, mind, there were bears and moose and wolverines... But we just had a great time and new if you saw sign of any of them to get the heck out of there. Built tree forts, high up in the trees, rode bikes with no tires on the rims, now that one was tricky. lol Rope swing, no water to land in, just dirt. lol...
Yes Kate and June, we did survive and I think we had a much richer more fun that most children have now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I woke up to clouds and a reddish sunrise this morning, and now there's bright sunshine outside but it's very cold brrrr!
> I sure hope rain comes or they get control over the fires in NSW, so sad to hear about it!
> Poledra, I know kids have to have extra guardian angels because of all the tree climbing I did and the CRAZY things my boys did (that I'm still finding out about!) Otherwise there wouldn't be succeeding generations!


That's for sure!! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Woke up to light snow this morning!! If this is all we get it wil melt quickly, but they are still saying more is coming today.
> Love looking at the baby blankets, Kathy's baby hats and the crocheted pot holders.
> Minime looks like she liked the square dancing and wine. Must have been pretty colorful with all the plaid!!!


Sounds like a stay at home with a blanket, a warm drink, and a good book or a good movie with knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> rested- but real sleep seems to elude me much of the time- Fale and I used to talk through the night hours and I miss that.


Yes, I imagine that you do. The loneliness is always the worst at night and in the dark. 
Hugs and pats.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I imagine that you do. The loneliness is always the worst at night and in the dark.
> Hugs and pats.


Ringo does his best, but his conversation is not his strongest point! he is very good at looking at me with soulful eyes, and you can almost hear him say Mum I try to understand! he likes to sleep with his head up by my pillow- it is comforting to have his warmth at my back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo does his best, but his conversation is not his strongest point! he is very good at looking at me with soulful eyes, and you can almost hear him say Mum I try to understand! he likes to sleep with his head up by my pillow- it is comforting to have his warmth at my back.


He's such a sweet boy, and definitely a mums boy, that is a very good thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He's such a sweet boy, and definitely a mums boy, that is a very good thing. :thumbup:


He is adjusting well to the one dog, one person household- I think we will have another sunny day today- it is a little early for the forecast yet- but it feels like sun- and the barometer says so too. So I will be able to tether the back door and let him have the freedom of house and garden as he chooses.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great to have you back Pammie!


Thank you, Kate. It is good to be back.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Still sending you hugs dear. My mother is 85 and she says she still wishes she could call her mother and talk to her. Her sister says the same thing and she is 95 this month. They still miss their mother but their hearts are full of good memories too.


I don't think we ever get over missing our moms. My mom said the same thing about hers. Now I know what she meant. It is just nice to have good memories.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's for sure.
> We had fun! When we moved to the mainland, we never thought anything of running through the woods, mind, there were bears and moose and wolverines... But we just had a great time and new if you saw sign of any of them to get the heck out of there. Built tree forts, high up in the trees, rode bikes with no tires on the rims, now that one was tricky. lol Rope swing, no water to land in, just dirt. lol...
> Yes Kate and June, we did survive and I think we had a much richer more fun that most children have now.


I agree....for safety's sake, children these days can't have the freedom even my children had growing up. When I was a child, we'd be out playing from dinner time (now lunch time) until supper and then, in the summer, until dark. We lived in a very small village and almost everyone there was some amount of kin to us.
When my children were growing up, we lived in the country and sometimes my boys would ride their bicycles up and down the road all day. Never had to worry about them. Now it couldn't happen!
It's a sad situation that we have to keep out children tied down.
juneK


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is adjusting well to the one dog, one person household- I think we will have another sunny day today- it is a little early for the forecast yet- but it feels like sun- and the barometer says so too. So I will be able to tether the back door and let him have the freedom of house and garden as he chooses.


Our fur babies are such a comfort to us, especially when we live alone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Our fur babies are such a comfort to us, especially when we live alone.


Indeed they are! Are you on your own Pammie?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't know if any of you have read this. It was posted a year or so ago but I think it is so good!

Spread the Stupidity 

Only in This Stupid World 
......do drugstores make the sick walk all the way to the back of the 
Store to get their prescriptions while healthy people can buy cigarettes at the front.

Only in This Stupid World
.....do people order double cheeseburgers, large fries, and a diet coke..

Only in This Stupid World
......do banks leave vault doors open and then chain the pens to the counters..

Only in This Stupid World 
......do we leave cars worth thousands of dollars in the driveway and put 
Our useless junk in the garage.

Only in This Stupid World ............do we buy hot dogs in packages of ten and buns in 
Packages of eight..

Only in This Stupid World .....do they have drive-up ATM machines with Braille lettering.

EVER WONDER 
...

Why the sun lightens 
Our hair, but darkens our skin?

Why don't you ever see the 
Headline 'Psychic Wins Lottery'?

Why is 
'abbreviated' such a long word?

Why is it that 
Doctors call what they do 'practice'?

Why is lemon juice made 
With artificial flavor, and dishwashing liquid made with real lemons?

Why is the man who 
Invests all your money called a broker?

Why is the time of 
Day with the slowest traffic called rush hour?

Why isn't there 
Mouse-flavored cat food?

Why didn't Noah 
Swat those two mosquitoes?

Why do they sterilize the 
Needle for lethal injections?

You know that 
Indestructible black box that is used on airplanes? Why don't they make the whole plane out of that stuff?! By the way, the "black box," is not black, it's orange.

Legal aliens have to carry a "green card." Did you know it isn't green?

Why don't sheep 
shrink when it rains?

Why are they called 
Apartments when they are all stuck together?

If con is the opposite of 
Pro, is Congress the opposite of progress?

If flying is so 
Safe, why do they call the airport the terminal?


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't think we ever get over missing our moms. My mom said the same thing about hers. Now I know what she meant. It is just nice to have good memories.


I know exactly what you mean . I still feel as if I should call my mom and talk with her about things but I can't. Mom passed way on Dec 31, 2003 This New Year's Eve will be 10 years since she went. Doesn't seem like it. Seems like it was a short time ago. She passed from congestive heart failure and liver failure at the same time. I learned to sew from my mom and she taught me how to use her sewing machine and after that I made lots of clothing for myself and my kids after they came along. My mother lived long enough to see my first grandson but not long enough to see the second one and she would have loved him since he is the spitting image of my son at that age. My mom gave me one of my best gifts from her, a little sister born 3 days after I turned 15. Despite our age gap my sister Anne and I are very close. I spent a lot of time with her when she was little , by doing that it gave my mother time to do what she needed to do with out a little one hindering her. I took my sister for rides on my bike and just spent time with her .

This is not my first time in the Te Party threads, I just haven't had time to spend in them until recently due to having a hyper active ADHD grandson living with us. Now he is living with his dad's mother due to something he did while in his dads custody that got him arrested. Because of what he did, the court will not allow him to comeback and live with us and he can't live with his dad either. So now my stress level has dropped and so has my blood pressure readings.

If you haven't made gloves before be sure and check out the tutorial I will be doing in Jan. 2014. All you kneed is a circular needle and your yarn, some waste yarn and 2 stitch markers that fit on the needle. It is really easy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I agree....for safety's sake, children these days can't have the freedom even my children had growing up. When I was a child, we'd be out playing from dinner time (now lunch time) until supper and then, in the summer, until dark. We lived in a very small village and almost everyone there was some amount of kin to us.
> When my children were growing up, we lived in the country and sometimes my boys would ride their bicycles up and down the road all day. Never had to worry about them. Now it couldn't happen!
> It's a sad situation that we have to keep out children tied down.
> juneK


I remember running around and playing until way past dark with the neighborhood children. Had a wonderful time climbing trees, looking for snakes in the rock pits, swinging on the weeping willow tree branches, playing ball, sledding by the light of the house windows. My boys got beat up pretty bad in elementary school so they would not go anywhere without me being close by. They still are close to me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

This fits. lol
Did I mention that I tried bull riding a couple times also? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is adjusting well to the one dog, one person household- I think we will have another sunny day today- it is a little early for the forecast yet- but it feels like sun- and the barometer says so too. So I will be able to tether the back door and let him have the freedom of house and garden as he chooses.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Daylily Dawn....love those gloves. I will look for the workshop. Sorry to hear of your grandson's situation. I know the reduced stress is good for you. I do hope that you will be able to see your grandson still.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree....for safety's sake, children these days can't have the freedom even my children had growing up. When I was a child, we'd be out playing from dinner time (now lunch time) until supper and then, in the summer, until dark. We lived in a very small village and almost everyone there was some amount of kin to us.
> When my children were growing up, we lived in the country and sometimes my boys would ride their bicycles up and down the road all day. Never had to worry about them. Now it couldn't happen!
> It's a sad situation that we have to keep out children tied down.
> juneK


I wonder if things have changed so much or we just hear a lot more about it with all the access to media we have? I don't know, but either way, it is a sad thing, children were meant to be able to run and play.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Daylily Dawn....love those gloves. I will look for the workshop. Sorry to hear of your grandson's situation. I know the reduced stress is good for you. I do hope that you will be able to see your grandson still.


 :thumbup: Me too!


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you ladies. It seems that he doesn't want to see us. He keeps saying he will kill himself if he has to come back here. But he won't, he is still very immature for his age. He is 13 but acts like a 7 or 8 year old a lot of the time. He had our daughter so fed up with him that she was considering signing him over to his dad( She has primary custody) and this past summer was supposed to be a trial run for that. But in the last days of July grandson did something really stupid that got him in major trouble and that was on his dad 's watch.. If he had been here he wouldn't have gotten in that kind of situation to start with.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> But vegans don't eat eggs or drink milk and no animals are killed to get the eggs or milk.


No animals are directly killed to produce eggs or milk, but as roughly 50 per cent of birds or animals born are male, and therefore produce neither eggs nor milk, a good deal of slaughter is involved in the process. Either the male of the species is slaughtered after hatching, or at birth, or they are reared for a short time and then slaughtered to provide meat. One of my daughters is vegan and I find her stance rather more logical than that of a couple of her sisters, who eat eggs and dairy. For myself, I eat meat and simply try to ensure that the animals involved have been well treated throughout the rearing process. It is a personal decision as to what we feel we can tolerate. I would not condemn anyone for the choices they make.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MAYA and I had short half hour walk. Washed kitchen floor. Probably do hall tile. Then treat myself to some knitting g time. Have a hat, scarf, pair of socks and long stole on needles. Want to finish the hat today. Started out pink, but running low on yarn so added cream and a striped pink and white. Looking good.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It's good to hear from you, Aran, whenever you can. Congrats on the position and be safe with working all that overtime. As you know, sometimes a body just gets tired.

Good knitting, Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

3:30pm here and it was a lovely warm, sunny day out. Of course as I left work at 2 pm I noticed the sky headed north was dark. Well the clouds have rolled our way and I think it will be a rainy evening.   Thankful that dh has had the wood stove going since yesterday. Woke up in a better mood today. 

Thanks Sassafras, Poledra, Julie and Shirley. I am always worried about Greg and Gage and how they are feeling about this all. I never stop to think how I feel about things.

Haven't felt like knitting in the last day or so. I am going to look through my one tote that I can get to and see what I have in there.

Off to see what Gage and Greg are up to. Also have to dig through the cupboards and see what I can make for supper. Check back later on.

Thank you all for being such a wonderful bunch of people. I am glad to know you all and glad to call you my friends. The best thing about kp and our tp is the fact that when one of us is down, we are all there to pick you up. Thanks for that everybody :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 3:30pm here and it was a lovely warm, sunny day out. Of course as I left work at 2 pm I noticed the sky headed north was dark. Well the clouds have rolled our way and I think it will be a rainy evening.   Thankful that dh has had the wood stove going since yesterday. Woke up in a better mood today.
> 
> Thanks Sassafras, Poledra, Julie and Shirley. I am always worried about Greg and Gage and how they are feeling about this all. I never stop to think how I feel about things.
> 
> Haven't felt like knitting in the last day or so. I am going to look through my one tote that I can get to and see what I have in there.


It is no doubt exactly that upheaval that was not helping your mood! I do hope you find something that fires your imagination in that tote!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi just got back, had a great time, now must try to catch up.  pray all are well, :-D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope I find something too. I need to have some needles in my hands. lol.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is no doubt exactly that upheaval that was not helping your mood! I do hope you find something that fires your imagination in that tote!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I hope I find something too. I need to have some needles in my hands. lol.


 :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL! I think I would have been afraid of that but I bet my kids would have if there were one around at the time. They did try to ride an untamed horse!


Poledra65 said:


> This fits. lol
> Did I mention that I tried bull riding a couple times also? lolol


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, it has been a cold wet wintry day here. The wind is quite strong and kept me awake last night, despite my tiredness. I have done laundry, made dinner and that is about it. There was a light moment at the meeting yesterday when I was carrying cakes to the coffee room I dropped a sizeable chunk of rich fruit cake on the floor in reception. I picked it up and with one of the teachers from the school went and fed it to one of the pet goats they have there. An unusual event at any meeting. They also have two alpacas but they were away on a farm as the new building work had upset them. It is a pity as I would have loved to have seen them . 
It is not surprising that after all the upheaval you have had, both Julie and Gagesmom that you have both been a bit down. Stress does that. You need to take extra care of yourselves. 
Sam is now a cameraman. Lovely photos. 
All with problems are in my prayers. 
All having fun, enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Thank you ladies. It seems that he doesn't want to see us. He keeps saying he will kill himself if he has to come back here. But he won't, he is still very immature for his age. He is 13 but acts like a 7 or 8 year old a lot of the time. He had our daughter so fed up with him that she was considering signing him over to his dad( She has primary custody) and this past summer was supposed to be a trial run for that. But in the last days of July grandson did something really stupid that got him in major trouble and that was on his dad 's watch.. If he had been here he wouldn't have gotten in that kind of situation to start with.


ADHD is so hard, I understand exactly where you are, and the same discipline don't always work, what works once may or may not work a second time. And they are rarely attached to anything to the point where the threat of losing it is going to deter them from their chosen path. My son was so hyper with the ADHD. 
You have my hugs, hopes and prayers that your grandson comes to rights sooner than later and that after puberty he settles a little bit, mine made a complete change attitude wise once he was through puberty, like someone flipped a switch, he was still fighty, but at least he was a happy flake. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 3:30pm here and it was a lovely warm, sunny day out. Of course as I left work at 2 pm I noticed the sky headed north was dark. Well the clouds have rolled our way and I think it will be a rainy evening.   Thankful that dh has had the wood stove going since yesterday. Woke up in a better mood today.
> 
> Thanks Sassafras, Poledra, Julie and Shirley. I am always worried about Greg and Gage and how they are feeling about this all. I never stop to think how I feel about things.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I need to clean out my cupboards, they are driving me crazy. I had to stop myself from throwing everything in the spice cabinet onto the floor and then putting it all away properly, decided the floor was probably not the best place and throwing it all would make a huge mess, so going to clean out all the kitchen cabinets on Tuesday. It's either that or I have myself commited. lol. :shock: 
Wood stove, wonderful, haven't had one of those since I was a kid in highschool. Cocoa and marshmallows and some knitting will put you to rights.  Have fun coming up with a project, I think sometimes that's the best part. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> LOL! I think I would have been afraid of that but I bet my kids would have if there were one around at the time. They did try to ride an untamed horse!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, it has been a cold wet wintry day here. The wind is quite strong and kept me awake last night, despite my tiredness. I have done laundry, made dinner and that is about it. There was a light moment at the meeting yesterday when I was carrying cakes to the coffee room I dropped a sizeable chunk of rich fruit cake on the floor in reception. I picked it up and with one of the teachers from the school went and fed it to one of the pet goats they have there. An unusual event at any meeting. They also have two alpacas but they were away on a farm as the new building work had upset them. It is a pity as I would have loved to have seen them .
> It is not surprising that after all the upheaval you have had, both Julie and Gagesmom that you have both been a bit down. Stress does that. You need to take extra care of yourselves.
> Sam is now a cameraman. Lovely photos.
> All with problems are in my prayers.
> All having fun, enjoy yourselves.


Thanks Martina- life is a bit flat after all the drama- could do with someone to talk to at the moment- but most people I know will be at work, or it is late Sunday. And I now know that includes Bronwen- she is working all through the week. I think I might make an early lunch- Freudian food cravings.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed they are! Are you on your own Pammie?


Yes, I have been a single mom for about 23 years. My DD moved back home after college for three years, and finally (lol) she moved out last year. She spent a lot of time with her dad until he died when she was in 9th grade. I really don't mind living alone, and rarely get "lonely." There are some things that I need done that I wish I had a man around the house to do! I'm pretty much set in my ways! I honestly don't know if I could ever live with anyone, married or just a roommate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Interesting that you call them port-a-potties, over here they're known as portaloos! (Not "portal oops" as my iPad wanted me to put!)


portaloos here too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> I know exactly what you mean . I still feel as if I should call my mom and talk with her about things but I can't. Mom passed way on Dec 31, 2003 This New Year's Eve will be 10 years since she went. Doesn't seem like it. Seems like it was a short time ago. She passed from congestive heart failure and liver failure at the same time. I learned to sew from my mom and she taught me how to use her sewing machine and after that I made lots of clothing for myself and my kids after they came along. My mother lived long enough to see my first grandson but not long enough to see the second one and she would have loved him since he is the spitting image of my son at that age. My mom gave me one of my best gifts from her, a little sister born 3 days after I turned 15. Despite our age gap my sister Anne and I are very close. I spent a lot of time with her when she was little , by doing that it gave my mother time to do what she needed to do with out a little one hindering her. I took my sister for rides on my bike and just spent time with her .
> 
> This is not my first time in the Te Party threads, I just haven't had time to spend in them until recently due to having a hyper active ADHD grandson living with us. Now he is living with his dad's mother due to something he did while in his dads custody that got him arrested. Because of what he did, the court will not allow him to comeback and live with us and he can't live with his dad either. So now my stress level has dropped and so has my blood pressure readings.
> 
> If you haven't made gloves before be sure and check out the tutorial I will be doing in Jan. 2014. All you kneed is a circular needle and your yarn, some waste yarn and 2 stitch markers that fit on the needle. It is really easy.


My mom taught me to sew also! I used to sew a lot more than I have in many years. I did make some of my DD's clothes and Halloween costumes. I still think I would like to make some things, but not necessarily clothes. She was a crocheter, and even though I can do a little crochet, I'm a knitter. I love thinking about my life with my mom, and even though she was 90, wish she was still here to talk to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness -- I would have popped out about half way through your day.

I always have Heidi come over when I am in the mood to throw - I always throw a lot more when she is here saying things like "when was the last time you wore that?" - "Do you really use that?" - etc - surprising how much stuff I get rid of.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Wow, Sam, Bentley is getting so big!! what a cutie.
> 
> Darowil, love that jacket, I really like sweaters like that - they go with anything you wear.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This fits. lol
> Did I mention that I tried bull riding a couple times also? lolol


I know mine does!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Today is my DD Allison's birthday. We lost her to breast cancer in 2008. We have wonderful memories of a life well lived but there is a hole in our hearts that will never be filled.

I know that many of you here know what I am feeling. Prayers and blessings to all of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yes, I have been a single mom for about 23 years. My DD moved back home after college for three years, and finally (lol) she moved out last year. She spent a lot of time with her dad until he died when she was in 9th grade. I really don't mind living alone, and rarely get "lonely." There are some things that I need done that I wish I had a man around the house to do! I'm pretty much set in my ways! I honestly don't know if I could ever live with anyone, married or just a roommate.


I was 15 years with just my girls, but the last 21 years with Fale- means there is a lot of adjusting to do, with the current state of affairs. 
If my Mum had been around until I was 63, being 4 years ago, she would have been a recipient of the telegram for birthday wishes that the Queen sends to those who reach 100. But she was only 75 when she died. One does get more set in one's ways with age I think- not just through being on one's own. Certainly I don't want the friction of trying to live with anyone else, now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> and no one had to worry about child predators so children were safe ...
> JuneK


But is that becuase they weren't around or becuase it was a taboo subject? My mother says she had an experience as a child that looking back on she realises was a man trying to pick her up. And 50 years ago we did have a talk at primary school about not taking lollies (sweets) from strange men. As it happens in other cultures I'm sure it has always happened- we are simply more open about it. And becuase it wasn't talked about people were not as aware.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Taking a break from sewing, starting a quilt for my niece for Christmas . It is going to be all purples with some black. Her favorite colors.
The snow melted and it is mid afternoon and the sun is coming out, but it is going to be a cold week I am afraid.
Julie, any word about Fale from anyone??? So cruel for you not to know anything about him, I am so sorry.
Gagesmom, you will have happier days. Like you said this is a great group, when one of us is down there are many to help us up.
Kaye you are just as active now as you were when you were younger only different activities.
I remember when we were young and it was Halloween our parents just let us all go, never had to worry about driving us around town, never would do that now. We would get on our bikes and just ride and ride, would even ride to the next town six miles away without an adult, I think life was better. It can get pretty scarey now.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Today is my DD Allison's birthday. We lost her to breast cancer in 2008. We have wonderful memories of a life well lived but there is a hole in our hearts that will never be filled.
> 
> I know that many of you here know what I am feeling. Prayers and blessings to all of you.


It is not a long time really, through the grieving process. Wise to concentrate on the life well lived- 19 years since I lost my Mwyffanwy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> .
> 
> We need to see a picture of your piggy socks when you finish...they sound really cute!
> Junek


Didn't sleep very well last night and suddenly realised that I needed to do duplicate stitch for the pigs on the feet- so I don't have the yarn going across the sole. The pattern had the top pigs that way too, but I did it my way and had been going to do the same for the feet. Until I put together all the bits of knowledge and realsied it wouldn't work. I knew it already it just hadn't yet added up! Well at least it means it will be quick enough knitting. But I don't like sewing! At owrk on them already this morning- though I am about ready for breakfast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Taking a break from sewing, starting a quilt for my niece for Christmas . It is going to be all purples with some black. Her favorite colors.
> The snow melted and it is mid afternoon and the sun is coming out, but it is going to be a cold week I am afraid.
> Julie, any word about Fale from anyone??? So cruel for you not to know anything about him, I am so sorry.
> Gagesmom, you will have happier days. Like you said this is a great group, when one of us is down there are many to help us up.


Nope- not a word from anyone.
Purples and black sounds interesting- will you post a photo when you have it finished?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I really like that tie as I never do my cardigan buttons up. I saw a picture something like this in a book from the library. could you possibly send me the link? I would imagine you started at the neck, made the tie and then carried on top down? I really like it darowil.


It is from a book and is top down- do the tie first and then move on to the yoke. Book is Knitting Sweaters from the Top Down by Cathy Carron (pattern called Peony).
The yarn is an Australian one Patons Zhivago Home which I got at an end of season clearance- this year believe it or not it never made it into my stash.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My sinuses are really bothering me today, the way my head feels not sure if its allergies or trying to catch something. Got quite a bit of knitting done yesterday on various projects, for a change. Have to put laundry away today and plan to make an apple cake. Still have apples to eat/use up. Hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening!!
> 
> Prayers and Hugs


Maybe you have caught my DHs cold- he is complaining about his sinuses this morning as well. He didn't sleep well either last night, but he knows why- maybe I could blame him for me not sleeping. I was sleeping just enough to not be bothered getting up which I almost did.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nope- not a word from anyone.
> Purples and black sounds interesting- will you post a photo when you have it finished?


I will, it is not going to be anything to difficult to make because I may try to make a few more for gifts. I have to scrap quilts done to donate and I call them my Prairie quilts. Have to tie them and back one yet. Will send you a picture of those when I get done also. Have been trying to use up fabric I have moved back and forth with me. I always need to get some backing for them, I like to use flannel on some.i have one now at a professional quilter, and the reason is why I hand embroidered almost all of it when I get that back I will post the picture of that one also. I am not as good as Shirley but enjoy it.
Hang in there dear friend.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gagemom. you can not take care of others if you don't take care of yourself first. That is not being selfish, it is everyones best interest.
FYI we gave 4 children and have moved more than 15 times so I have more experience than I wish to think about.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Thank you ladies. It seems that he doesn't want to see us. He keeps saying he will kill himself if he has to come back here. But he won't, he is still very immature for his age. He is 13 but acts like a 7 or 8 year old a lot of the time. He had our daughter so fed up with him that she was considering signing him over to his dad( She has primary custody) and this past summer was supposed to be a trial run for that. But in the last days of July grandson did something really stupid that got him in major trouble and that was on his dad 's watch.. If he had been here he wouldn't have gotten in that kind of situation to start with.


While it is hard knowing what a mess he is making of his life it sounds like it has been a good thing for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> I will, it is not going to be anything to difficult to make because I may try to make a few more for gifts. I have to scrap quilts done to donate and I call them my Prairie quilts. Have to tie them and back one yet. Will send you a picture of those when I get done also. Have been trying to use up fabric I have moved back and forth with me. I always need to get some backing for them, I like to use flannel on some.i have one now at a professional quilter, and the reason is why I hand embroidered almost all of it when I get that back I will post the picture of that one also. I am not as good as Shirley but enjoy it.
> Hang in there dear friend.


Thanks Spider- BTW don't say not as good as Shirley- just different from Shirley- we all have different abilities!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You have my hugs, hopes and prayers that your grandson comes to rights sooner than later and that after puberty he settles a little bit, mine made a complete change attitude wise once he was through puberty, like someone flipped a switch, he was still fighty, but at least he was a happy flake. lol


Maryanne after spending her life with no emotional attachments suddenly in her teens became very dependent on her parents. Talk about doing things back to front! And she still has a very strong dependence on us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nope- not a word from anyone.
> Purples and black sounds interesting- will you post a photo when you have it finished?


It could be worth while keeping a record of how often you have contact with Fale (or even the family). Then if they dispute your will Bronwyn will have some ammunition to show that the reason you changed your will was justified.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Gagemom. you can not take care of others if you don't take care of yourself first. That is not being selfish, it is everyones best interest.
> FYI we gave 4 children and have moved more than 15 times so I have more experience than I wish to think about.


We are up somewhere near that mark with moves as well. 8 years here- and David is still not making any real noises about moving. We have lived longer in one house (or about the same) but at 2 different times with 5 moves inbetween, including moving to the UK and back.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Today is my DD Allison's birthday. We lost her to breast cancer in 2008. We have wonderful memories of a life well lived but there is a hole in our hearts that will never be filled.
> 
> I know that many of you here know what I am feeling. Prayers and blessings to all of you.


Prayers and comfort back to you Purl2diva. Hugs as well!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe you have caught my DHs cold- he is complaining about his sinuses this morning as well. He didn't sleep well either last night, but he knows why- maybe I could blame him for me not sleeping. I was sleeping just enough to not be bothered getting up which I almost did.


I slept well last night thankfully. The 3 nights prior weren't so great. :roll:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

No knitting yet today, finished laundry put it all away straightened up craft room. Looking still for my blocking cables and pins grrrr. :evil: How do things just disappear?? 

My mom does not sew, knit, crochet, or embroider. I learned minimal sewing skills in middle school, expanded on my own, taught myself to embroider and took one two hour class on knitting and have learned the rest with the help of my friends here. (You!!) She is impressed with the things I do and is always encouraging. 

Brought the rest of my house plants in, helped DH put patio tables n chairs away as well as outside plant pots. He mowed inside the fence for the girls, (Trixie doesnt like being tickled by the grass). It made it to 72 today breezey but nice. The rest of the week is not over 50. Time changes in 2 weeks and will be dark by 5 pm shortly thereafter. Off to knit for awhile, finally. DH is making chili for supper so I just have clean up after. 

Prayers n hugs!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the donuts - wonder if there is a pattern for them.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


OMG Love it I love it. thanks I am on looking for the soy sauce sub. that Zoe posted. I found it and got side tracked showing my friend Amy the KTP. Will catch up later on I promise :-D :-D 
Have been swamped with the extra peeps here they are out for day. Enjoyed the quiet. Have updated pics of the catapult too post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It could be worth while keeping a record of how often you have contact with Fale (or even the family). Then if they dispute your will Bronwyn will have some ammunition to show that the reason you changed your will was justified.


That is quite a thought- I must do that.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: We sort of have to overcome that one if we want to go anywhere other than NZ - so much ocean and so few ships these days- other than those fiercesomely expensive cruise ships!


Same here if we want to travel overseas or even for short trips to other side of country. Last year, I looked into travelling from Brisbane, where I live, to Darwin, for my brother's wedding. I looked into a leisurly train trip - would have taken me down to Aidelaide and up the center on the Ghan for a cost of around 2 grand 1 way. Then looked into bus - 1 way changing companies several times, still very expensive aay to see country. Finally checked flight costs - less than $500 both ways. Not the results I expected so I, who can be severally claustophobic at times, bit the bullet and flew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Same here if we want to travel overseas or even for short trips to other side of country. Last year, I looked into travelling from Brisbane, where I live, to Darwin, for my brother's wedding. I looked into a leisurly train trip - would have taken me down to Aidelaide and up the center on the Ghan for a cost of around 2 grand 1 way. Then looked into bus - 1 way changing companies several times, still very expensive aay to see country. Finally checked flight costs - less than $500 both ways. Not the results I expected so I, who can be severally claustophobic at times, bit the bullet and flew.


My word that is some price difference! I think the train and bus have to have become touristy (or something inexplicable) I do know what you mean about claustrophobia- although in my case I have it only mildly- but planes do pack one in like sardines!


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I made this for potluck today & it's too good not to share. I got the recipe from the Mr. Food website.

Pineapple & Apple Bake

Grease a deep dish pie pan or baking dish.

Peel & cut up 6 apples & mix with a can of crushed pineapple, not drained. Sprinkle brown sugar, honey, cinnamon, & nuts (if you want) on top.

Bake at 350 degrees F for 45-50 minutes.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Opinions please,.... red thread to match the buttons or off white thread to match cowl?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Opinions please,.... red thread to match the buttons or off white thread to match cowl?


red.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> I made this for potluck today & it's too good not to share. I got the recipe from the Mr. Food website.
> 
> Pineapple & Apple Bake
> 
> ...


That sounds very simple- and that is what I like.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Opinions please,.... red thread to match the buttons or off white thread to match cowl?


Red.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I would go with the thread to match the buttons, but that is my sewing side coming out.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Red from me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Same here if we want to travel overseas or even for short trips to other side of country. Last year, I looked into travelling from Brisbane, where I live, to Darwin, for my brother's wedding. I looked into a leisurly train trip - would have taken me down to Aidelaide and up the center on the Ghan for a cost of around 2 grand 1 way. Then looked into bus - 1 way changing companies several times, still very expensive aay to see country. Finally checked flight costs - less than $500 both ways. Not the results I expected so I, who can be severally claustophobic at times, bit the bullet and flew.


Off to Sydney in January and looked at train prices just for the fun- much much more than plane. Checked the buses just then and they all seem to go via Melbourne taking at least 24 hours and costing a similar amount to the plane.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I like the white thread--it makes the buttons stand out.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Both are ok, but I think I like the red.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My older DS works for a bank as an ATM 'expert' (don't know his proper title!) and he also saves us a fortune in computer repair bills. He works mainly from home and last time I called round he asked me to hang on as he was sorting out some problem. He appeared back about 5 minutes later and announced casually, "That's Delhi sorted." Just how he sits in a room in Scotland and sorts out ATMs in India beats me!!


 :lol: the same way bj's nephew is in a town 2 hrs away and i tell him i am having a problem on phone, and he tells me where to go and type in some code (changes daily, so no one can do it without my telling them the code) and he simply takes control of the computer and you see t he arrow moving everywhere and different sites popping up and bam my problems are fixed. love it, cause i am such a dud at computers.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poledra - You got me to thinking about the things we did as kids....standing next to the railway line having put pennies onto the track so that the train would flatten them (my mother would have flattened me if she'd known!), climbing high into the trees and holding onto the swaying branches about 20 feet off the ground, running down the Gleniffer Braes (hills) so fast that my cousin 'took off' and did a double somersault in the air! It's a wonder we survived childhood, but boy did we enjoy it. A lot more freedom to roam than my kids or this generation are allowed.


we lived in the country at the time, no other homes around and we would go into the woods and hike and go for miles and miles and come out at
the river and walk back under the bridge and up a busy highway/mt. back home, carrying a machetti and hatchet with us, to cut away at paths....this was around the age of 12/13, we used to swing off the bluffs on long thick grape vines with no thought to falling. i used to climb to the very top of a huge tree and sit and hang on while the wind blew and it would just sway i could see forever. we just never thought much about that stuff, cause we intertained ourselves and not much mischif about then. just the times


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Both are ok, but I think I like the red.


I agree I'd use the the red too. It keeps the button all one colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> red.


Tend to agree!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Love your new avatar!!
> I love bacon and sausage too much to be a vegetarian! LOL!
> JuneK


Ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I've been vegan to long to even remember what bacon and sausage taste like :roll: But if you came here I would cook meat for you.xx
> ps the avatar is me aged 6. Been going through some old photos.


Lovely young lady, and you still are. :-D


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I would do red, but both look nice. Sounds like you worked hard today. We got all the outside things pru away a week ago and with the weather change glad we did. We are going to be way below normal for temps this week I guess. Love fall, but not ready for the winter yet.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

The motorcycle policeman was driving on a city street.
The light turned yellow, just in front of him. He did the right thing, stopping at the crosswalk, even though he could have beaten the red light by accelerating through the intersection.

The tailgating woman was furious and honked her horn, screaming in frustration, as she missed her chance to get through the intersection, dropping her cell phone and her makeup.

As she was still in mid-rant, she heard a tap on her window and looked up into the face of a very serious police officer. The officer ordered her to exit her car with her hands up.

He took her to the police station where she was searched,
fingerprinted, photographed, and placed in a holding cell. After a couple of hours, a policemanÂ approached the cell and opened the door. She was escorted back to the booking desk where the arresting officer was waiting with her personal effects.

He said, ''I'm very sorry for this mistake. You see, I pulled up behind your car while you were blowing your horn, giving the guy in front of you the finger, and cursing at him.

I noticed the 'What Would Jesus Do' bumper sticker, the 'Choose Life' license plate holder, the 'Follow Me to Sunday-School' bumper sticker, and the chrome-plated Christian fish emblem on the trunk, so naturally... I assumed you had stolen the car.''

You never know who's watching you in addition to God!!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I vote white....but love the red one too....so you can't go wrong with either.


Pup lover said:


> Opinions please,.... red thread to match the buttons or off white thread to match cowl?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

If you haven't made gloves before be sure and check out the tutorial I will be doing in Jan. 2014. All you kneed is a circular needle and your yarn, some waste yarn and 2 stitch markers that fit on the needle. It is really easy.[

I miss my mother every day and she's been dead almost 20 yrs. I miss my dad,too but I think it's different with your mom.
I look forward to your workshop.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you all for being such a wonderful bunch of people. I am glad to know you all and glad to call you my friends. The best thing about kp and our tp is the fact that when one of us is down, we are all there to pick you up. Thanks for that everybody :thumbup:[/quote]

And you take care of you so you can continue taking care of Greg and Gage!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Opinions please,.... red thread to match the buttons or off white thread to match cowl?


I like the red as well. You are doing well with all that knitting.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy weekend to everyone! Welcome and welcome back to newbies and returnies!!! I am finally feeling a little better - the throat is the biggest problem at the moment.... but I am going to pretend it doesn't hurt!! Left over chicken alfredo for dinner - I did promise DH garlic bread with it tonight. Great recipes Sam - I'm going to get out my dutch oven and make some soup this weekend.... chicken something... We will lay low this weekend and touch up some of the trim paint - DH managed to get the bulk of it done without me!! Monday is his dr appointment to get the injections set up..... another chapter in the saga!! I really need to spend the weekend making a list and getting kits together for Christmas presents or nobody will get anything!!! I need to figure out what size dpns I need to buy so that I can try Poledra's wristwarmers.... that will be just the thing for all the girls on my list. The guys will probably get hats - my brain is working well enough to figure out slipper sizes this year.... time is flying by - how does that happen??? love, peace and good health to all of you- AZ


Glad your feeling better, :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, Denise here from Sydney. Fortunately, where we live, we are some distance from the fires still raging to the west, north and south of Sydney, so no damage around here. Not so in many places. Nearly 200 homes destroyed and over 100 damaged in just one area in the lower Blue Mountains and they haven't even started to count the houses destroyed in other areas. Miraculously, only one death so far - a man had a heart attack and died while trying to protect his property. Two firefighters are in hospital suffering burns - what heroes these firefighters are and most of them are volunteers! If you are the praying kind, please pray for those affected. And the bad news is, although today is mild and calm, the hot, windy conditions are coming back tomorrow and are expected to last until mid-week. The worst possible forecast!
> 
> The photos for today are not of the horrible fires but of the beautiful area of the Great Barrier Reef off the Queensland coast. There are a lot of islands in this area called the Whitsundays and our daughter, Steph, and her boyfriend are lucky to be working at a 5 star luxury resort on Hamilton Island. They had 2 days off during the week and joined a chartered sailing boat for a 2 day cruise in the Whitsundays. Here are some of her photos of the paradise where she lives. Enjoy!


Awesome!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tend to agree!


Hello Julie how are you tonight? 
Thought you might like an updated picture of the catapult. Today we put it up on the bigger trailer. What a chore, but we got it done.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Today is my DD Allison's birthday. We lost her to breast cancer in 2008. We have wonderful memories of a life well lived but there is a hole in our hearts that will never be filled.
> 
> I know that many of you here know what I am feeling. Prayers and blessings to all of you.


Oh, my dear, I'm so sorry....I know that's a pain that will never heal. Praying God will comfort you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Nanacaren, that is way cool!! Where does one store that when not in use???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

be nice to yourself melody - going through what you and the family have been going through - it is not surprising you needed a pity party for yourself - after a good nights sleep you will feel better in the morning - sending you mountains of healing energy - having the sandman stop by to make sure you have peaceful restful sleep.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone, I have finally caught up. I spent most of my day on the couch in my jammies watching movies. It was cold, wet and rainy. I was a little down in the dumps today. Have no idea why, just felt like having a good cry. Was in a foul mood by tonight and I think dh received most of it. Feel very badly.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> But is that becuase they weren't around or becuase it was a taboo subject? My mother says she had an experience as a child that looking back on she realises was a man trying to pick her up. And 50 years ago we did have a talk at primary school about not taking lollies (sweets) from strange men. As it happens in other cultures I'm sure it has always happened- we are simply more open about it. And becuase it wasn't talked about people were not as aware.


I'm talking more about children being abducted and killed. So far as sexual abuse by people children know, I don't think it was talked about many years ago. But I'm surprised that your mother didn't get abducted since she really didn't know what was going on at the time!
But if children were abducted and missing, I'm sure we would have heard about it on the radio news and in the papers.
JuneK


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Purl2diva, I am so sorry. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Julie how are you tonight?
> Thought you might like an updated picture of the catapult. Today we put it up on the bigger trailer. What a chore, but we got it done.


it is 1 pm., here! having a quiet day- going to have a nana nap- because I was up at 3. Have a nice loaf baked- rye, wholemeal and oats- good to have variety. That catapult sure is something! it looks soooooo heavy. Do the TV people still have anything to do with it- or is it all for fun now?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think we all had guardian angels or we would never have made it to adulthood.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I do have the family photos, just have to get them out and scan them into the computer. I was 8 when we moved to Glennallen, but I know that it's so sad to see pictures now of my home and its so very deserted and let to run down. It was such a beautiful place. Mom and Dad did ceramics every week and they were wonderful bowlers in league bowling with a ton of trophies. We had so much fun as kids growing up there, we new we were safe and had no worries at all. There were housing areas called amulets (sp) lower, middle (where we lived) and upper. We lived on the first street in Middle Amulet and across the street was a huge sand drainage ditch then military cyclone fencing. We used to play down in that ditch all the time, digging holes especially, I almost drowned in one of those holes that got filled with water, it had gotten dug as deep as possible and when it rained it filled with water, I stepped in it thinking it was just a mudpuddle. :shock:
> They always told us NOT to go on the other side of the fencing, one should always tell children WHY not to do something rather than expecting them to just go along with "because I said so". The teens dug a hole under the fence, shoved us younger adventurous ones through to dig from the other side and then we all wondered around a field with live mines strewn through it. Who knew? Parents all almost had cataleptic fits. lol...
> We used to go to the back past the play ground and play on the defunct (for lack of a good word right now) volcano and would pick wild flowers and just run and play in the grass. The memories are wonderful, I don't go back there in my mind often, thank you for making me think about it.
> :thumbup: Oh! I got a hole in my hand from that cyclone fencing one day, lololol!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carols poor mom!!! I was walking in the ditch dragging my hand along the fence when a broken piece went into my the middle of my palm, I pulled my hand off and (now mind you, I was clear down at the other end of the street, I lived in the very middle of the street and Carol lived at the other end of the street, last house) Carol came along right after it had happened, and did we go to Dawns' house that was right there? or to my house that we had to go past? NO! We went allllllll the way down the street to Carols house, I remember it vividly though I was probably 6 yrs old, lol...Carols mom was on a chair hanging pictures in the hall inside the front door, we walked in and Carol told her I had a hole in my hand, her mom thought we were kidding around and said to go play, they argued back and forth over it, while I was bleeding on her floor, when her mom went to get off the chair she saw the blood, freaked and told Carol to take me home!!! LOLOL!! :XD: I guess it's a very good thing I don't freak out over the site of my own blood. lol
> ...


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

White


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Nanacaren, that is way cool!! Where does one store that when not in use???


Thank you!! It will be stored in the field mostly because it will look cool sitting there. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, pray the INJECTIONS work for Alan.
> Saw My GE Dr. Today. Starting on Mercaptopur and Uceris and wean from Prednisone. Scary as the weaning can put you in hospital. Once again. Will keep on trusting.
> Sam, soup sounds yummy Will try.
> My new Kindle Fire arrived.lovely.


Prayers going up now, that all will go well. :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Opinions please,.... red thread to match the buttons or off white thread to match cowl?


Red!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

One magnificent catapult there. It looks really fearsome.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Julie how are you tonight?
> Thought you might like an updated picture of the catapult. Today we put it up on the bigger trailer. What a chore, but we got it done.


Love, love, love it!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> it is 1 pm., here! having a quiet day- going to have a nana nap- because I was up at 3. Have a nice loaf baked- rye, wholemeal and oats- good to have variety. That catapult sure is something! it looks soooooo heavy. Do the TV people still have anything to do with it- or is it all for fun now?


Glad your day is quiet, nana naps are always the best. Your bread sounds yummy didn't get mine baked today so will bake an extra loaf tomorrow. I like a variety of breads myself that way I dont' get board with what I'm eating. Neither does my crew. 
It is very heavy 1478.6 pounds. They tv people will be at Pumpkin Chunkin and want to film some more during the event. Ewww but the teens will like it so I will have my camera face on.  Still have more to do for them :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

eight o'clock and I am just getting on. 

I was even up at nine this morning - showered and got ready for a visit from Kathy. went over and had breakfast and worked part of the sunday crossword.

Kathy arrived around one - we gabbed and knit - actually she was crocheting on her angel - it is going to be very pretty.

when she left went next door for tacos. 

I got home - think I read and commented once and was so sleepy - laid down - hickory plopped down beside me and I slept until almost 7:30. hope I sleep tonight.

a beautiful day - almost warm enough to sit outside in the sun if you could get our of the wind. I had the door open - hope I did not freeze out Kathy.

the kneading blade arrived in the mail yesterday - think Heidi is buying flour and yeast with the rest of her grocery shopping tonight. we will have fresh bread sometime tomorrow.

i best get busy her and catch up - think i will be recording the good wife and the mentalist tonight.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is pure lab - and that is the only thing that is pure about her. lol she is such a child - jealous to a fault - it i am munching on something while on the computer she makes a fuss if i don't feed it to her fast enough. i'm surprised she puts up with me. lolololol

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well Done! Bentley is SO cute, and Hickory is gorgeous too. What sort of dog? Lab?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about your loss. You are in my thoughts today.


purl2diva said:


> Today is my DD Allison's birthday. We lost her to breast cancer in 2008. We have wonderful memories of a life well lived but there is a hole in our hearts that will never be filled.
> 
> I know that many of you here know what I am feeling. Prayers and blessings to all of you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Had a lovely time teaching a young lady how to knit today. She was raised by her grandma until grandma passed from cancer. She really needs a mature adult to talk to and learn from. She really appreciated the opportunity to learn to knit. She is planning on making some dishclothes for Christmas gifts and will try to make her husband a hat and scarf for Christmas. I bought her some needles and yarns to use for her projects as I know that she could not do this otherwise. One of my mission projects for this year. As you all know, I needed one more thing to do to fill in my "free" time. It will be a blessing to me to pass on my love of knitting with this very appreciative lady. 

Julie...so glad that you could open the door and let the warmth of the day air out your home. I know it is a challenge to adjust to life alone when you should not have to. So glad that you have your church friends as well as so many knitting friends here. You are truly the blessed one in this situation. 

Gagesmom....I hope you have been inspired by your yarn tote. Can't wait to see what you will do next.

Nanacaren....a quiet day is a blessing as well as the days when the house is full of wonderful family and friends. 

Purplefi...I have been wondering how minime was doing as she was taking a break from the KTP for awhile. 

It is getting late and this week promises to be a busy week at work so I best get some sleep. Already have heard talk of possibly mandatory overtime for the weekend. I usually sign up so that I can pick my hours instead of being told what I will do. I feel blessed to have today off from work.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Sam, sounds like you had a nice day. A nap sounds great. Just finished sewing for the day. Laundry is done but not all put away. 
Julie, your bread sounds so good. Tomorrow will be using my bread machine to make sweet dough for apple Kuchen . 
Good luck with yours Sam.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Prayers and comfort back to you Purl2diva. Hugs as well!


Yes I know how you are feeling -- hard to describe, isn't it.

It is something you never get over . We had a sid's death (although we didn't know what it was then) in l958 and I never forget her birthday or the anniversary of when we lost her. I lost my son 4 years ago in Dec. 2009 and it is still a raw spot but 's l o w l y ' is starting to be less raw. We deal with what we have to deal with as there is no choice. My thoughts surround you. I know what you are feeling-


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice blankets daylilydawn - lots of work in those three blankets.

how cold does it get in Lakeland - i thought it was warm all the time. my sister wilberta used to live in Lakeland but i never visited her there.

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> Here in Lakeland it is still like summer . Temperatures are up near the 90's during the day and night time temps in the high 70's . Cold weather for us is months away. I have been working on some baby blankets for my youngest son's best friend he has known since 2nd grade. The friend and his wife are expecting twin boys in Dec. I found out that they are not going to dress them in identical clothes, so I decided the blankets should be different also. One blanket is finished and it was designed by me. It was 5 garter stitch ridges and 9 stockinette rows repeated for the design. It made a lovely textured blanket. The second it a design I found in a an afghan book but I used it with baby yarn and it works up great. It is a several rows of stockinette and then knit 4 rows , next row K2tog, Yo across , then knit 4 rows. The yarn is the same for both the blankets but they look different from each other.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does not sound good - pray the weather report is wrong.

sam



nicho said:


> Disastrous weather conditions forecast for tomorrow and worsening on Tuesday and Wednesday (temps and wind both increasing) A state of emergency has been declared with fears that 3 fires still burning in the Blue Mountains will join to make one monster fire. Prayers needed for those in the danger zone.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

June, That's hilarious , but how true! We want to properly represent what we have on the back of our vehicles or don't have anything on them! 
Caren, do we get to see that thing work? It's truly awesome!!!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Purple, when I come to dinner, I would like a vegan meal. By the way, my maiden name is Downing and the family rumor has it that Sir George was a relative. I would so love to visit England again. Went there once with a 2 year old and a 8 month old plus we camped in a tent. We still had a wonderful time. I would like to go and see sites without carring a baby around.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Spider- BTW don't say not as good as Shirley- just different from Shirley- we all have different abilities!


exactly Julie-- I always have said that each and everyone has their own talent - I don't like to ever hear someone 'talking themselves down' . Spider - don't ever compare yourself to someone else, especially me. I used to desperately wish I was an athlete as that was what was valuable in the eyes of my Father. My sister was the athlete. Art ability wasn't worth even discussing. It took me years to feel some self worth - I hate it when anyone 
puts themselves down because of my work. (I know you didn't mean it - and I appreciate it that you like my work but don't undervalue your own, dear friend)

I was born able to do some things, and not able to do others. Some things i do well, Others I do not so well. 
God gave me some talent -- and I used it -that is what it comes down to. It is not 'better' than anyone elses God Given ability.

Some are wonderful cooks =-I am a so so cook - and do it because we have to eat -- I love to do art work - and create.It makes me happy. My sister was Senior Canadian Curling Champion for 3 years -- her daughter was a champion curler -- I got on the ice and spent the whole time falling. We are given gifts when we are born, some are not 'out there so much' some are nearly hidden. Julie is so right.

You do such beautiful knitting - you share your self with others who need help . you sent me a box of beautiful knitted wear for people who needed them, as did others who care about strangers as well as people are close to them. That is why this group is wonderful- we each have some talent - we each admire the other person's talent - we accept our own talent and we don't regret the talents we don't have. just my opinion.

Spider and Pacer -- I just realized I got your avatar names mixed up. I meant what I said but was wrong about the knitting for flood relief. Sorry.

Well everyone, I am tired tonight - it has been a long day . workshops kept me busy and Hayley was here, also my shoulder is acting up so I am going to stretch out on the couch and read. talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Spider said:


> Hi Sam, sounds like you had a nice day. A nap sounds great. Just finished sewing for the day. Laundry is done but not all put away.
> Julie, your bread sounds so good. Tomorrow will be using my bread machine to make sweet dough for apple Kuchen .
> Good luck with yours Sam.


DH made his wonderful omlettes for dinner and I made a casserole bread, bread that has onion and dill seed. We had a delightful meal. I used the bread machine to make the dough and baked it in the oven.
Sam, enjoy your bread machine. I am on my second one and used it a lot.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Going on 8:45pm here and the rain has held off. Thankfully.

Thank you one and all for your wisdom and warmth. I will have to do something for myself soon. I worry so much about Greg and Gage and the move. I should maybe worry less and enjoy more. My Mom says to stop worrying or I will get an ulcer?!

Haven't been inspired yet by the yarn in my tote. Maybe I will look in in again tomorrow with fresh eyes and maybe find a yarn that makes me say...aha!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That is so well said!!


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

thewren said:


> very nice blankets daylilydawn - lots of work in those three blankets.
> 
> how cold does it get in Lakeland - i thought it was warm all the time. my sister wilberta used to live in Lakeland but i never visited her there.
> 
> sam


Sam
It does get a little cold here for us but usually not too cold. Down the low 40s mostly with a few dips down to freezing. When we do get a freeze it only lasts for a couple of hours instead of days like in other parts of the country. When it is cold and the wind blows we do feel the difference it makes in the way we feel colder. Many of the kids who come through my crossing wearing just shirt sleeves some times say they aren't cold but I can see them shivering . But me I layer my clothing so I stay warm. I have to since I have to stand out there for the hour and 20 minutes I am required to be there.
This afternoon the temperature was up in the low 90's and it feels like summer doesn't want to give up. I can remember going trick or treating when I was younger and having to wear a jacket because the weather had gotten a little cooler at night. But now here it is almost Nov. and we haven't had much of a fall.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> exactly Julie-- I always have said that each and everyone has their own talent - I don't like to ever here someone 'talking themselves down' . Spider - don't ever compare yourself to someone else, especially me. I used to desperately wish I was an athlete as that was what was valuable in the eyes of my Father. My sister was the athlete. Art ability wasn't worth even discussing. It took me years to feel some self worth - I hate it when anyone
> puts themselves down because of my work.
> 
> I was born able to do some things, and not able to do others. Some things i do well, Others I do not so well.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally got caught up from this morning. 
NanaCaren the catapult is fabulous! Seems to have somewhat of a dragon/pirate motif. That is so cool and i can't wait to see it on tv. You saying it will sit in the field afterwards reminds me of a sculpture not too far from my hometown. It is a huge iron trojan horse right out in the middle of a field. Catches everyone's attention.

Today has drug on. Last night and today I attempted to start several different patterns and had great difficulty with each one ending up being frogged. 

Also neck was experiencing mega cramping last night and throughout today. Ended up having to take pain meds which I hadn't had to do in a number of days. Guess even though I truly took it easy in my outing yesterday it was a strain. Has been uncomfortable. 

Nice thing about this weekend was that DH was home most of the weekend. We had time to just chat and watch some movies together. Usually he is in bed very early and/or taking naps being so tired. 

I'll hush for now; been too chatty. Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a lot of checkered shirts - lol.

the rose is beautiful - hope it smells as good as it looks.

what kind of dances did they do at the barn dance?

sam

did you take your own wine?



PurpleFi said:


> Good sunny Sunday morning from Surrey. I am only just up as we were late getting in from the Barn Dance. It was great fun and I even managed a couple of dances. I have never seen so many check shirts in one place!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week-end and healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

We loved your story at our house. Thanks for that.
Trisha



jknappva said:


> The motorcycle policeman was driving on a city street.
> 
> I noticed the 'What Would Jesus Do' bumper sticker, the 'Choose Life' license plate holder, the 'Follow Me to Sunday-School' bumper sticker, and the chrome-plated Christian fish emblem on the trunk, so naturally... I assumed you had stolen the car.''
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you met avery along with Ayden. Bentley's middle name is james.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Congratulations Sam. So sweet seeing the photos. I didn't get to meet Avery. Is that Bentley's middle name or another baby?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Going on 8:45pm here and the rain has held off. Thankfully.
> 
> Thank you one and all for your wisdom and warmth. I will have to do something for myself soon. I worry so much about Greg and Gage and the move. I should maybe worry less and enjoy more. My Mom says to stop worrying or I will get an ulcer?!
> 
> Haven't been inspired yet by the yarn in my tote. Maybe I will look in in again tomorrow with fresh eyes and maybe find a yarn that makes me say...aha!


Remember Melody-- People have been moving all over the world for centuries -- it is an adventure and widens your experience and your outlook. It also often means you live in a place that becomes a special place and you will make memories for the rest of your life. Don't look at it as a 'problem' look at it as a wonderful opportunity to grow and have your family grow too. I told my sons when we moved to New Zealand as we were all nervous that we were home as long as we were together. My son, just before he died -(we talked on the phone every night) told me that he remembered what I told him then and that it was the truth. He said he was never afraid to move again.

Think positive thoughts. it is a very nerve wracking stressful time - as you are going into the unknown but knowing how close the three of you are from your posts, it will work out for you - I am absolutely sure about that


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I just saw the saddest message. 

Posted under main, name of thread: very sad news....

Alyson Clark the wonderful lady who made so many of the Gypsycream bears lost her battle with cancer on Oct 16th. I am so saddened by this news. R.I.P. Alyson.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Shirley , but I would love to quilt like you do. 
I wanted to learn to make quilts because my dad used to talk about remembering his mother doing it and she died when he was only eight. He was so interested when I started sewing but he didn't get to see many of my quilts because he died of cancer when he was only 71. He was always so interested in what people did. He liked working in his woodworking shop so much. All of us have so many things he made. 
I have some friends that are excellent sewers and quilters and it is fun to be around them.
You have definetly shared your talents with everyone and I think that is so important.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Shirley, you have me in tears. You are so kind and loving. Thank you so much 


Designer1234 said:


> Remember Melody-- People have been moving all over the world for centuries -- it is an adventure and widens your experience and your outlook. It also often means you live in a place that becomes a special place and you will make memories for the rest of your life. Don't look at it as a 'problem' look at it as a wonderful opportunity to grow and have your family grow too. I told my sons when we moved to New Zealand as we were all nervous that we were home as long as we were together. My son, just before he died -(we talked on the phone every night) told me that he remembered what I told him then and that it was the truth. He said he was never afraid to move again.
> 
> Think positive thoughts. it is a very nerve wracking stressful time - as you are going into the unknown but knowing how close the three of you are from your posts, it will work out for you - I am absolutely sure about that


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can hardly wait to see your socks.

sam



darowil said:


> David said pose like a model so I did that and it worked! Showed the jacket off the best as well. Too warm for now- at 1045pm I still don'thave on long sleeves- though the temperature is on the way down.
> 
> I've spent the last little time working on colour work- if I get these socks fisnished I will post them for sure. they are the Five Little pigs going to market, has pigs on the legs and feet and then the toes are eeach a pig. Meant to get 2 done in the next 2 weeks and not halfway through the first. Hopefully the 2nd will be quicker as I have doen it once, but not probably not a lot. Just need to make myslef do it- for a Weird and Wonderful exhibition that the HAndknitters Guild have in a few weeks. So far have the piggy going wee wee wee all the way home. and his home is also done. But 3 of him and only one each of th eother four so I guess I'm about half way through the pigs.
> 
> And as it is 1045 I just might head off to bed and see you all in my morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the picture with hickory was Bentley.

sam



jknappva said:


> Hmmm!! Is that really Avery or perhaps Bentley????
> And we know who we love since your fur-baby, Hickory, was the very first picture!! LOL!
> Great job....
> JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Handsome grandsons Sam.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I've lost track Sam. How many children does Heidi have? Names?

Trisha


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the avatar trisha - kitty looks all wise.

i kept telling Heidi there were two more hiding behind Bentley - i think triplets would have been great. gary on the other hand would have passed out on the spot.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Lovely blankets, beautiful knitting. The blankets will surely be welcome. Twins would be double the joy but also double the work. I always wished I'd had twins.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Ayden and Avery are so cute. How old are they?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Had a lovely time teaching a young lady how to knit today. She was raised by her grandma until grandma passed from cancer. She really needs a mature adult to talk to and learn from. She really appreciated the opportunity to learn to knit. She is planning on making some dishclothes for Christmas gifts and will try to make her husband a hat and scarf for Christmas. I bought her some needles and yarns to use for her projects as I know that she could not do this otherwise. One of my mission projects for this year. As you all know, I needed one more thing to do to fill in my "free" time. It will be a blessing to me to pass on my love of knitting with this very appreciative lady.
> 
> Nanacaren....a quiet day is a blessing as well as the days when the house is full of wonderful family and friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks Shirley , but I would love to quilt like you do.
> I wanted to learn to make quilts because my dad used to talk about remembering his mother doing it and she died when he was only eight. He was so interested when I started sewing but he didn't get to see many of my quilts because he died of cancer when he was only 71. He was always so interested in what people did. He liked working in his woodworking shop so much. All of us have so many things he made.
> I have some friends that are excellent sewers and quilters and it is fun to be around them.
> You have definetly shared your talents with everyone and I think that is so important.


Spider - I wish we lived closer and we could quilt a wall hanging together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evidently it was good at mowing down trees.

sam

the poor cow probably never knew what his it.



Gweniepooh said:


> June it was the only double barrel cannon made and if I remember correctly it was never effectively fired. A chain connected the two cannon balls and it had problems with the timing/release of both balls! It sits in front of city hall. You can go here and read about it; kind of interesting.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-barreled_cannon


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

That would be awesome. Just made me smile thinking about it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally got caught up from this morning.
> NanaCaren the catapult is fabulous! Seems to have somewhat of a dragon/pirate motif. That is so cool and i can't wait to see it on tv. You saying it will sit in the field afterwards reminds me of a sculpture not too far from my hometown. It is a huge iron trojan horse right out in the middle of a field. Catches everyone's attention.
> 
> Today has drug on. Last night and today I attempted to start several different patterns and had great difficulty with each one ending up being frogged.
> ...


I still have not caught up but should have a really quiet day after noon that is. so will concentrate on catching up. The trojan horse sounds interesting. I can understand why it catches ones eye.

I hope tomorrow is less painful and you can get some knitting done. Sending healing energy your way.

Nice you got to spend time with your DH.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a picture of your shawl dawn?

i don't know about the rest of you but i got an email last week concerning the dreambird - evidently she had reworked the directions, etc - and since i had bought the pattern i got an updated version. will print it off once i get my new printer set up.

sam



Pup lover said:


> You all remember the shawl that was giving me fits? (Rookie and Kathy helped me figure out my problem) There has been additional directions added to the pattern to help make things clearer! Thank you to the designer for helping make things more clear. I was really feeling stupid I couldnt figure it out!
> 
> My sinuses are really bothering me today, the way my head feels not sure if its allergies or trying to catch something. Got quite a bit of knitting done yesterday on various projects, for a change. Have to put laundry away today and plan to make an apple cake. Still have apples to eat/use up. Hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening!!
> 
> Prayers and Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you met avery along with Ayden. Bentley's middle name is james.
> 
> sam


Those boys are so handsome. I will have to make sure to show my Aidan the pic of your Ayden. James is a very good name.  My dad's middle name was James.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is from a book and is top down- do the tie first and then move on to the yoke. Book is Knitting Sweaters from the Top Down by Cathy Carron (pattern called Peony).
> The yarn is an Australian one Patons Zhivago Home which I got at an end of season clearance- this year believe it or not it never made it into my stash.


That is the book I got from the Library -I read the pattern and meant to copy it and forgot.- I am going to go and get it out again -- I really like the way yours turned out.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, those boys are adorable. I see you in both of them.
Gwen, hope the pain goes away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne after spending her life with no emotional attachments suddenly in her teens became very dependent on her parents. Talk about doing things back to front! And she still has a very strong dependence on us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have a picture of your shawl dawn?
> 
> i don't know about the rest of you but i got an email last week concerning the dreambird - evidently she had reworked the directions, etc - and since i had bought the pattern i got an updated version. will print it off once i get my new printer set up.
> 
> sam


I'll have to check my mail I don't remember seeing anything in it about the dreambird.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm wondering if the children of today would do what we did even if they could - they seem tethered to their electronics and that doesn't allow for much creativity.

sam



jknappva said:


> I agree....for safety's sake, children these days can't have the freedom even my children had growing up. When I was a child, we'd be out playing from dinner time (now lunch time) until supper and then, in the summer, until dark. We lived in a very small village and almost everyone there was some amount of kin to us.
> When my children were growing up, we lived in the country and sometimes my boys would ride their bicycles up and down the road all day. Never had to worry about them. Now it couldn't happen!
> It's a sad situation that we have to keep out children tied down.
> juneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

June, too funny and also too true! 

Caren, the catapult is awesome!! So who's going to dress up as Cap'n Jack Sparrow to man the Black Pearl? 

Gwen, there is no such thing as too chatty. lolol... Good that you were able to have a good weekend with DH, not good that the neck is acting up, hope it's better tomorrow. 

Seems to me that I'm forgetting, OH! Sam, the boys look like they've grown since we saw them on skype during the KAP, what cuties. 

Okay, there's probably something else but I can't think for the life of me what. 

Made stew for dinner, so good with apples and apple cider, yum. Bought a chocolate cream pie marked down for fast sale today at the store, so that was dessert, yum, not bad at all. So I think I"m going to go lay down and read for a change. 
Hugs everyone, have a great start to the week!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is great - love it.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I don't know if any of you have read this. It was posted a year or so ago but I think it is so good!
> 
> Spread the Stupidity


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Kaye, have fun reading. I think I will do that also.
Flipping through the channels right now. Getting tired, had trouble falling asleep last night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother has been gone thirty some years - i have always been sorry she never knew any of her great grandchildren from heather and Heidi. every so often something will hit me and i will think - got to call mother - she is going to love this. and then i say duh. miss her a lot.

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> I know exactly what you mean . I still feel as if I should call my mom and talk with her about things but I can't. Mom passed way on Dec 31, 2003 This New Year's Eve will be 10 years since she went. Doesn't seem like it. Seems like it was a short time ago. She passed from congestive heart failure and liver failure at the same time. I learned to sew from my mom and she taught me how to use her sewing machine and after that I made lots of clothing for myself and my kids after they came along. My mother lived long enough to see my first grandson but not long enough to see the second one and she would have loved him since he is the spitting image of my son at that age. My mom gave me one of my best gifts from her, a little sister born 3 days after I turned 15. Despite our age gap my sister Anne and I are very close. I spent a lot of time with her when she was little , by doing that it gave my mother time to do what she needed to do with out a little one hindering her. I took my sister for rides on my bike and just spent time with her .
> 
> This is not my first time in the Te Party threads, I just haven't had time to spend in them until recently due to having a hyper active ADHD grandson living with us. Now he is living with his dad's mother due to something he did while in his dads custody that got him arrested. Because of what he did, the court will not allow him to comeback and live with us and he can't live with his dad either. So now my stress level has dropped and so has my blood pressure readings.
> 
> If you haven't made gloves before be sure and check out the tutorial I will be doing in Jan. 2014. All you kneed is a circular needle and your yarn, some waste yarn and 2 stitch markers that fit on the needle. It is really easy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tonights harvest moon looks lovely a couple taken with the goodish lens.

Good night everyone before i fall asleep sitting in my chair would not be a good idea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mine too. lol

sam

i mean the angel - not the bull



Poledra65 said:


> This fits. lol
> Did I mention that I tried bull riding a couple times also? lolol


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am off for the evening as well. Gage is in bed and sound asleep and Greg is most likely in the garage, has a friend here visiting.

Have peaceful dreams and hugs to all.

Check in tomorrow morning. 

Night everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> June, too funny and also too true!
> 
> Caren, the catapult is awesome!! So who's going to dress up as Cap'n Jack Sparrow to man the Black Pearl?
> 
> ...


 Thank you, I can't take credit for anything but the black painted parts. NO one that i know of. I have yet to figure out what I am wearing. Likely something Doctor Whoish if I get my way. The booth that we have to have to stand in to pull the rope is going to be a Tardis. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It will also be in my yard some place after the event is over. :lol: :lol: 
Your dinner sounds delicious. mmmm 
Hugs back to you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would there be a picture floating around somewhere for our enjoyment?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> This fits. lol
> Did I mention that I tried bull riding a couple times also? lolol


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

purl2diva wrote:
Today is my DD Allison's birthday. We lost her to breast cancer in 2008. We have wonderful memories of a life well lived but there is a hole in our hearts that will never be filled.

I know that many of you here know what I am feeling. Prayers and blessings to all of you.

I am so very sorry for your loss, Pearl. I can only imagine the emptiness this has left and will certainly lift you up in prayer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would you come do mine when you are finished with yours.

sam

please



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: I need to clean out my cupboards, they are driving me crazy. I had to stop myself from throwing everything in the spice cabinet onto the floor and then putting it all away properly, decided the floor was probably not the best place and throwing it all would make a huge mess, so going to clean out all the kitchen cabinets on Tuesday. It's either that or I have myself commited. lol. :shock:
> Wood stove, wonderful, haven't had one of those since I was a kid in highschool. Cocoa and marshmallows and some knitting will put you to rights.  Have fun coming up with a project, I think sometimes that's the best part. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mine too. lol

sam

Poledra65 wrote:
This fits. lol
Did I mention that I tried bull riding a couple times also? lolol


I know mine does too quite often I am sure of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that happens when one lives along for a long period - i always said - if i evey had a so - they would need their own apartment.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Yes, I have been a single mom for about 23 years. My DD moved back home after college for three years, and finally (lol) she moved out last year. She spent a lot of time with her dad until he died when she was in 9th grade. I really don't mind living alone, and rarely get "lonely." There are some things that I need done that I wish I had a man around the house to do! I'm pretty much set in my ways! I honestly don't know if I could ever live with anyone, married or just a roommate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy to you and your purl2diva - it is good to have wonderful memories.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Today is my DD Allison's birthday. We lost her to breast cancer in 2008. We have wonderful memories of a life well lived but there is a hole in our hearts that will never be filled.
> 
> I know that many of you here know what I am feeling. Prayers and blessings to all of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad your day is quiet, nana naps are always the best. Your bread sounds yummy didn't get mine baked today so will bake an extra loaf tomorrow. I like a variety of breads myself that way I dont' get board with what I'm eating. Neither does my crew.
> It is very heavy 1478.6 pounds. They tv people will be at Pumpkin Chunkin and want to film some more during the event. Ewww but the teens will like it so I will have my camera face on.  Still have more to do for them :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and the media wasn't wanting to sensationalize everything -i think it went on - we just didn't hear about it - and i think the children who were abused didn't say anything either.

sam



darowil said:


> But is that becuase they weren't around or becuase it was a taboo subject? My mother says she had an experience as a child that looking back on she realises was a man trying to pick her up. And 50 years ago we did have a talk at primary school about not taking lollies (sweets) from strange men. As it happens in other cultures I'm sure it has always happened- we are simply more open about it. And becuase it wasn't talked about people were not as aware.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, handsome grandsons.
For those who have lost children my heart goes out to you. 
I just learned a boy I grew up with and still in regular contact with his sister, lost a 45 yr. Old son to diabetic coma. So tragic. finished hat and sewed in all ends from stripping. Need three beads for tassels. Bead store closed tomorrow. May try Wal-Mart.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's not quite fair to you spider - i think your quilts will be just as nice as Shirley's - and so will she - i always thought just being a quilt made them beautiful because i knew all the work that went into making them.

sam



Spider said:


> I will, it is not going to be anything to difficult to make because I may try to make a few more for gifts. I have to scrap quilts done to donate and I call them my Prairie quilts. Have to tie them and back one yet. Will send you a picture of those when I get done also. Have been trying to use up fabric I have moved back and forth with me. I always need to get some backing for them, I like to use flannel on some.i have one now at a professional quilter, and the reason is why I hand embroidered almost all of it when I get that back I will post the picture of that one also. I am not as good as Shirley but enjoy it.
> Hang in there dear friend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you never posted any pictures of the net you knit.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> OMG Love it I love it. thanks I am on looking for the soy sauce sub. that Zoe posted. I found it and got side tracked showing my friend Amy the KTP. Will catch up later on I promise :-D :-D
> Have been swamped with the extra peeps here they are out for day. Enjoyed the quiet. Have updated pics of the catapult too post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Had a lovely time teaching a young lady how to knit today. She was raised by her grandma until grandma passed from cancer. She really needs a mature adult to talk to and learn from. She really appreciated the opportunity to learn to knit. She is planning on making some dishclothes for Christmas gifts and will try to make her husband a hat and scarf for Christmas. I bought her some needles and yarns to use for her projects as I know that she could not do this otherwise. One of my mission projects for this year. As you all know, I needed one more thing to do to fill in my "free" time. It will be a blessing to me to pass on my love of knitting with this very appreciative lady.
> 
> Julie...so glad that you could open the door and let the warmth of the day air out your home. I know it is a challenge to adjust to life alone when you should not have to. So glad that you have your church friends as well as so many knitting friends here. You are truly the blessed one in this situation.
> 
> ...


It also is the time of year when it lets in the flies- I really need to get some fly spray tomorrow! It is nice when the house can be aired though- 21C inside and out (71F) evidently, if the thermometer is correct. Need to do a pick up incase my friends do turn up on Wednesday. What sort of work are you doing, that they have control of your weekend?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Red!


red thread with the button


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would take the train to seattle but it is so much cheaper to fly - i would want a roomette which is really expensive. it is good i love to fly.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Same here if we want to travel overseas or even for short trips to other side of country. Last year, I looked into travelling from Brisbane, where I live, to Darwin, for my brother's wedding. I looked into a leisurly train trip - would have taken me down to Aidelaide and up the center on the Ghan for a cost of around 2 grand 1 way. Then looked into bus - 1 way changing companies several times, still very expensive aay to see country. Finally checked flight costs - less than $500 both ways. Not the results I expected so I, who can be severally claustophobic at times, bit the bullet and flew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi Sam, sounds like you had a nice day. A nap sounds great. Just finished sewing for the day. Laundry is done but not all put away.
> Julie, your bread sounds so good. Tomorrow will be using my bread machine to make sweet dough for apple Kuchen .
> Good luck with yours Sam.


Apfel Kuchen sounds yummy- have you the recipe to share?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds very good aran. always good to hear from you.

sam



Aran said:


> I made this for potluck today & it's too good not to share. I got the recipe from the Mr. Food website.
> 
> Pineapple & Apple Bake
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the red.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Opinions please,.... red thread to match the buttons or off white thread to match cowl?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have a picture of your shawl dawn?
> 
> i don't know about the rest of you but i got an email last week concerning the dreambird - evidently she had reworked the directions, etc - and since i had bought the pattern i got an updated version. will print it off once i get my new printer set up.
> 
> sam


Sam, I bought the pattern also, but I didn't get an email. I guess I can just check on Ravelry. Thanks for the notice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> exactly Julie-- I always have said that each and everyone has their own talent - I don't like to ever hear someone 'talking themselves down' . Spider - don't ever compare yourself to someone else, especially me. I used to desperately wish I was an athlete as that was what was valuable in the eyes of my Father. My sister was the athlete. Art ability wasn't worth even discussing. It took me years to feel some self worth - I hate it when anyone
> puts themselves down because of my work. (I know you didn't mean it - and I appreciate it that you like my work but don't undervalue your own, dear friend)
> 
> I was born able to do some things, and not able to do others. Some things i do well, Others I do not so well.
> ...


So glad you back me up on this one, Shirley!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like this june - thanks for sharing.

i would have liked to see her face.

sam



jknappva said:


> The motorcycle policeman was driving on a city street.
> The light turned yellow, just in front of him. He did the right thing, stopping at the crosswalk, even though he could have beaten the red light by accelerating through the intersection.
> 
> The tailgating woman was furious and honked her horn, screaming in frustration, as she missed her chance to get through the intersection, dropping her cell phone and her makeup.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you met avery along with Ayden. Bentley's middle name is james.
> 
> sam


this is wonderful Sam now that you can illustrate your postings!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm trying to figure out if that is to be a dragon but it looks like a mule - but i like it what ever it is. who decided the pattern?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Hello Julie how are you tonight?
> Thought you might like an updated picture of the catapult. Today we put it up on the bigger trailer. What a chore, but we got it done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will you shoot it just this once or will you go back - some of those punkin' shooters have done it for a lot of years - they have quite the rivalry.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you!! It will be stored in the field mostly because it will look cool sitting there. :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does your cold weather last as long as ours?

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> Sam
> It does get a little cold here for us but usually not too cold. Down the low 40s mostly with a few dips down to freezing. When we do get a freeze it only lasts for a couple of hours instead of days like in other parts of the country. When it is cold and the wind blows we do feel the difference it makes in the way we feel colder. Many of the kids who come through my crossing wearing just shirt sleeves some times say they aren't cold but I can see them shivering . But me I layer my clothing so I stay warm. I have to since I have to stand out there for the hour and 20 minutes I am required to be there.
> This afternoon the temperature was up in the low 90's and it feels like summer doesn't want to give up. I can remember going trick or treating when I was younger and having to wear a jacket because the weather had gotten a little cooler at night. But now here it is almost Nov. and we haven't had much of a fall.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are never too chatty gwen - good to see you - healing energy continues to zoom your way.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Finally got caught up from this morning.
> NanaCaren the catapult is fabulous! Seems to have somewhat of a dragon/pirate motif. That is so cool and i can't wait to see it on tv. You saying it will sit in the field afterwards reminds me of a sculpture not too far from my hometown. It is a huge iron trojan horse right out in the middle of a field. Catches everyone's attention.
> 
> Today has drug on. Last night and today I attempted to start several different patterns and had great difficulty with each one ending up being frogged.
> ...


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Cold doesn't last long, by March we are getting temperature up in the 70's , trees start blooming and my daylilies start sending up scapes. I usually have blooms on them by the end of April, first of May. This year however we had a very early spring and my daylilies were all bloomed out by May first.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> and the media wasn't wanting to sensationalize everything -i think it went on - we just didn't hear about it - and i think the children who were abused didn't say anything either.
> 
> sam


I agree. There was a scandal in our block when I was a child. There was a fellow who used to give all of us kids suckers when we went by his yard. I remember once he asked me If I my sister and I wanted to go inside to get another one and I had this weird feeling and said no! and for some reason we never deliberately went by his yard again he made me uneasy - I knew nothing about 
abuse of any kind or '[bad] people.

About 2 years later he was arrested and disappeared. My Mother said he was 'not a nice man' and that is all we were told . Except she was more strongly warning us to be home on time and not to talk to strangers. I ran into my neighbour years later and he had seriously hurt a little girl who nearly died. He spent the rest of his life in jail. But even though I felt uneasy around him no one warned me what to look for. I believe it happened but was kept under wraps. I remember thinking I had to take care of my 'little' sister who was 6 inches taller than me and twice as strong but as I was the oldest I felt the responsibility.\\\\


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Shirley, your post comments about moving and anywhere you all were together was home reminded me of my daughters' making the pronouncement (every time we moved into a new house) that as long as the crock lid, which I'd found in my grandfather's barn lot in the early years of our marriage, was sitting in the middle of the dining room table holding the salt and pepper shakers, the napkin holder and the sugar bowl--then they knew we were ''home''.

That lid has sat on several tables, in a number of homes in Illinois (4x), Arizona, North Carolina, Missouri, Virginia, and three different homes here in Ohio. They were correct; they've all been 'home' as long as we lived in them.

Ohio Joy



Designer1234 said:


> Remember Melody-- People have been moving all over the world for centuries -- it is an adventure and widens your experience and your outlook. It also often means you live in a place that becomes a special place and you will make memories for the rest of your life. Don't look at it as a 'problem' look at it as a wonderful opportunity to grow and have your family grow too. I told my sons when we moved to New Zealand as we were all nervous that we were home as long as we were together. My son, just before he died -(we talked on the phone every night) told me that he remembered what I told him then and that it was the truth. He said he was never afraid to move again.
> 
> Think positive thoughts. it is a very nerve wracking stressful time - as you are going into the unknown but knowing how close the three of you are from your posts, it will work out for you - I am absolutely sure about that


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

together Heidi and gary have eight children.

tory, 23 - Jacob,21 - (these are from his first marriage) - alex, 19 - alexis, 17 - (these are from Heidi's first marriage) - bailee, 13 - Ayden, 7 - avery 6 (i think - maybe he is just five - i will ask Heidi) and Bentley was just four months old.

tory lives in town and has a job - Jacob is a senior at bowling green state uni (bowling green, ohio) - alex is a sophomore at defiance college - 19 going of 3 - and the rest are in school except for Bentley of course. it makes quite a housefull when they are all here.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> I've lost track Sam. How many children does Heidi have? Names?
> 
> Trisha


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful pictures caren - haven't looked out to see ours - this was last night's.

sam

thought i had taken one - evidently not. hmmmmm



NanaCaren said:


> tonights harvest moon looks lovely a couple taken with the goodish lens.
> 
> Good night everyone before i fall asleep sitting in my chair would not be a good idea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture - please joy.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, handsome grandsons.
> For those who have lost children my heart goes out to you.
> I just learned a boy I grew up with and still in regular contact with his sister, lost a 45 yr. Old son to diabetic coma. So tragic. finished hat and sewed in all ends from stripping. Need three beads for tassels. Bead store closed tomorrow. May try Wal-Mart.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely flower - think i would still like to go where it is warm year around - i am so done with cold weather.

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> Cold doesn't last long, by March we are getting temperature up in the 70's , trees start blooming and my daylilies start sending up scapes. I usually have blooms on them by the end of April, first of May. This year however we had a very early spring and my daylilies were all bloomed out by May first.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm talking more about children being abducted and killed. So far as sexual abuse by people children know, I don't think it was talked about many years ago. But I'm surprised that your mother didn't get abducted since she really didn't know what was going on at the time!
> But if children were abducted and missing, I'm sure we would have heard about it on the radio news and in the papers.
> JuneK


Well the worst one in Australian history (I'm pretty sure thats right) happend here in Adelaide when I was a child (10ish)- when 3 children disappeared from a crowded beach and have never been found. The oldest girl was about my age. And then a few years later 2 young girls disappeared from a well attended football match and have also never been found. Just checked and it was 7 years later. Wikipaedia knows everything! Both of the disappreances are in here. Also found out that it was few months before my 10th birthday and I was 5 months older than the oldest girl. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beaumont_children_disappearance


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Had a great day today. Got to see Sam and hold Bentley then went to my DD1 and spent a few hours with her, my DGD2 and Emmett. He is getting so big and is all over the place. He took a short nap and woke up happy and smiling. 

Found the yarn I need to finish the blue hat. Now need to pack my bag and organize things so I can go back to work tomorrow. 

Hello to all. I know we have some new voices on here. Love the stories about growing up. Remember jumping out of a hay loft on a rope one time. Probably did things that would curl my hair but don't remember. The brothers were more adventurous. Lived out in the country until 6th grade, then in a small town. 

Nice catapult. Can't wait to see it in action. Hope you all have tons of fun at the Pumpkin Chunkin.

Off to get things done. See you all tomorrow.

OH Kathy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh carol - fried cornmeal mush - that takes me back to my childhood - we always had real maple syrup for it - sometimes applesauce. I love fried mush.
> 
> sam


~~~yeah...it's a childhood thing. My dad was the one to make it. He was a pretty good cook, when he wanted to be.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> That sounds like my kind of recipe! I don't think I have ever followed one exactly. Let us know how it was.


~~~It turned out pretty well. To the white sauce I added some nutmeg,a couple dashes of chipotle chili, and some grated cheddar cheese. We didn't eat all of it, and we had some bratwurst sausages & chicken suasages left over, so I chopped those up and mixed it all together...reheated it for dinner tonght. It was even better! I think I'll be making this again. It does lend itself to lots of variations.:-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am going to try and download some pictures all by myself.
> 
> sam
> 
> YEAH - I did it.


YEA!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Great pics!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> together Heidi and gary have eight children.
> 
> tory, 23 - Jacob,21 - (these are from his first marriage) - alex, 19 - alexis, 17 - (these are from Heidi's first marriage) - bailee, 13 - Ayden, 7 - avery 6 (i think - maybe he is just five - i will ask Heidi) and Bentley was just four months old.
> 
> ...


That's great, Sam. My DD is an only child (she does have 2 half-sisters from her dad's marriage after me), but I don't think it is the same. It concerns me that she will not have someone to help her with me when I'm old! I think I will be rather eccentric. I guess I should say MORE eccentric! I'm hoping my nephews and their wives and children may help her.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never made fried corn meal mush. Sounds good. Do you have recipe?


~~~well.....sort of a recipe. Make mush (1 part corn meal to 4 parts water). Once mush is cooked, and you've eaten what you can, pack the leftover mush into a rectangular refrigerator dish. pack it down so there are no air pockets. Don't put a lid on until it is fully cooled. Store in refrigerator. When ready to fry, tip out gelled mush. Cut into fairly thick slices, maybe 1/2" thick. I "fry" in the oven. I sometimes use a bit of bacon fat and olive oil. I brush the top of each slice with some of the oil. I bake at 400 deg F....for about 15-20 mins....turn over and bake another 15-20 mins. Basically, when the slices get browned turn them over. I like to eat with some butter & salt, many use maple syrup, others brown sugar....I've thought about using some leftover chili as a topper. Haven't tried that yet.

Well....that was a book! Let me know if you try it.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you yellow corn meal or white corn meal?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just finished the jacket that i needed to do some adjustments to early on- once I got going it was fine. Size not quite right but it's OK so will be worn by me next winter.


~~~REALLY nice! I think it looks fine!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> They look like "Heirloom" tomatoes. Google it and you will see they look similar.
> 
> June


~~~I did and they do! Thanks! DH couldn't remember what he had planted. One of the workmen saw them and said they were "ugly".....but...they DO taste good! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Couple of pictures taken with phone while out today. Just noticed I caught the port-a-potties....LOL Now they aren't usually lining the street; there was an event downtown; don't know what the event was about. LOL Also can see the reflection at the top of the same photo of the little smiley thing-a-magig I have on my dashboard....LOL Never claimed to be a good photographer...LOL!


~~~beautiful tree!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> together Heidi and gary have eight children.
> 
> tory, 23 - Jacob,21 - (these are from his first marriage) - alex, 19 - alexis, 17 - (these are from Heidi's first marriage) - bailee, 13 - Ayden, 7 - avery 6 (i think - maybe he is just five - i will ask Heidi) and Bentley was just four months old.
> 
> ...


Wow, Sam sounds like my DD#2 and her husband - he had custody of his 3 from his first marriage, she had 1 from her first. 
They had 3 more together and adopted one along the way ( although she was 12 or 13 when she joined the family) - So they have 8, too, ages 20, 19, two 17, 12, two 11 and 3! Some days it's a circus, but love them all to pieces! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up but somewhat miffed...I went back to bed this a.m. since I didn't sleep well last night and had a headache this am. I went back to bed after taking DGS home after our overnighter.
> 
> Just got ready to sleep when DH started mowing the lawn, then blowing the leaves, then power edging, etc. Finally just got up...still no hot water and he tells me that part isn't in until Tuesday; and no way to his knowledge of getting it before then.
> 
> Really crappy day...he's now in bed---do you think it would be too vindictive to try to run the vacuum?


~~~ohhhhh, it sounds tempting! Sorry it was a crappy day...hope the next one was better. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Opinions please,.... red thread to match the buttons or off white thread to match cowl?


~~~I like the red better. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Do you yellow corn meal or white corn meal?


~~~yellow.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

My dad used use white corn meal when he made mush. I will have to try making it soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Opinions please,.... red thread to match the buttons or off white thread to match cowl?


I think red. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> :lol: the same way bj's nephew is in a town 2 hrs away and i tell him i am having a problem on phone, and he tells me where to go and type in some code (changes daily, so no one can do it without my telling them the code) and he simply takes control of the computer and you see t he arrow moving everywhere and different sites popping up and bam my problems are fixed. love it, cause i am such a dud at computers.


My son also does this with me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Julie how are you tonight?
> Thought you might like an updated picture of the catapult. Today we put it up on the bigger trailer. What a chore, but we got it done.


It looks fantastic!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> she is pure lab - and that is the only thing that is pure about her. lol she is such a child - jealous to a fault - it i am munching on something while on the computer she makes a fuss if i don't feed it to her fast enough. i'm surprised she puts up with me. lolololol
> 
> sam


Our first dog when the kids were little was a golden lab. She was a fantastic dog. Had her 12 years... she was a vacuum when it came to food also. :thumbup:


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Today is my DD Allison's birthday. We lost her to breast cancer in 2008. We have wonderful memories of a life well lived but there is a hole in our hearts that will never be filled.
> 
> I know that many of you here know what I am feeling. Prayers and blessings to all of you.


My prayers are with you today. We lost our daughter to Hodgekin's Lymphoma in 2007. I know how sad it is when the birthday comes around.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> tonights harvest moon looks lovely a couple taken with the goodish lens.
> 
> Good night everyone before i fall asleep sitting in my chair would not be a good idea.


Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I am off for the evening as well. Gage is in bed and sound asleep and Greg is most likely in the garage, has a friend here visiting.
> 
> Have peaceful dreams and hugs to all.
> 
> ...


Try and have a good day, chin up! Take care.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sugarsugar, I have to tell you every time I see your avatar of tweety bird I smile. I had gotten several of them for my Granny over the years. It was something she loved. Thanks for the wonderful memories. Woke up and couldn't get back to sleep. Back to bed I go.



sugarsugar said:


> Try and have a good day, chin up! Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sugarsugar, I have to tell you every time I see your avatar of tweety bird I smile. I had gotten several of them for my Granny over the years. It was something she loved. Thanks for the wonderful memories. Woke up and couldn't get back to sleep. Back to bed I go.


I am glad it makes you smile!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have to sit down and knit this morning, before I even think of doing anything else. My grandson is due here around lunchtime (it is half-term holiday week here) and his first question is going to be whether I have finished making clothes for his 'baby'! He has a whole tribe of babies i.e. dolls, mostly bought from charity shops or passed on by his siblings and cousins. One, which he was given around the time he was rehearsing for pre-school nativity play last year, even rejoices in the name 'Baby Jesus'.
Unfortunately, few of them have clothes, so I have been turned into something of a production line to help them to wrap up warm. As soon as I give him back a clothed baby, he produces another which is left with me until I have done my duty by it! And he does not forget! 

It is raining hard here, so I couldn't get out into the garden. There never seems much point doing housework before a visit from Ben - it will certainly need to be done all over again once he has left, although he pushes the vacuum cleaner around with a fair amount of skill and enthusiasm, so I do gain something from his visits!

For now, knitting it has to be!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Julie how are you tonight?
> Thought you might like an updated picture of the catapult. Today we put it up on the bigger trailer. What a chore, but we got it done.


Wow, it looks great!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh dear, those fires in NSW are certainly no better at all. They are worried now that the four biggest may join up which will mean a huge mass evacuation. They are expecting Wed to be the worst day. :thumbdown: 

Update... 63 fires with 18 out of control :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you met avery along with Ayden. Bentley's middle name is james.
> 
> sam


Lovely boys and I think Avery has got his Grandpa's eyes!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and rainy Surrey, the leaves on the trees are really changing colour now although the big acer in the front is still quite green.

Pup Lover - I would sew the red buttons on with xs of alternate white and red, but then I never do anything straight forward

Railyn, I would love to cook you a vegan meal. Camping is fun, but I do like my home comforts now.

Sam, the Barn Dance was a fund raiser for a local hospice and we were very luck that the band donated their time, the local butcher provided a hog roast and we had lots of donated raffle prizes. We had a bar there where we could buy or drinks but the bar staff gave their time free too. Can't remember all the names of the dances, but one was Strip the Willow and their were several English country dances. I will let you know how much we raised when the figures are in. Our WI have been supporting this charity all year and even my sewing and knitting groups have raised over £100.

Hope everyone is going to have a good week. Sending healing, peaceful and happy hugs to all. 

Photos for Monday.....


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think we all had guardian angels or we would never have made it to adulthood.
> 
> sam


I think we still have them now as mine was certainly on duty the other day. I had taken delivery of a very heavy box from the parcel man early in the afternoon. It was full of used postage stamps which get sent to me from all over the world for a Charity called Hearing Dogs for the Deaf. He laid it down on the small side counter next to the cooking hob which is a ceramic one. I decided to open it there and then and slid it of onto the hob to have more room. I was in the middle of trying to open it when the phone rang. It was a friend so I went into the sitting room to be more comfortable and we chatted but she had to hang up because she kept coughing and coughing. I picked up the newspaper and started to read that. About an hour later the same friend phoned back as her coughing seemed to have settled. Sure enough we were able to chat for a while she ended the call by saying she was going to go and make herself a hot drink. That sounded like a good idea I thought I would go and make myself a milky coffee. Well when I went into the kitchen the air was blue with smoke and on the hob the box was smouldering away, no sign of flames or anything. I managed to pick up the box and put it outside where it was heavy rain and the path was already wet so I put it down in a little puddle of water where it sizzled! Fortunately the back door is next to the cooker hob so I did not have to carry it far. I left the door open and opened all the windows. I had left the kitchen door open when I went in and still the smoke alarm in the hall did not go off. I did check it later and it was working and I had only renewed the battery the month before! I ended up having all the windows of the house open as the acrid smell seemed every where. I do not have a good sense of smell, it has to be very strong before I smell it and I could smell it! The dog and I were in the sitting room with the door just pushed to enough so that Pippie could not open it as she wanted through to the rabbits and was doing a lot of barking at them. 
I cleaned up the hob which had a small amount of ash on it over the ring that I had heated up some soup for my lunch. The hob was off but there must have been enough residual heat in it for the smouldering of the box to begin.
I got the little brush and dustpan and swept the ashes into that and just put them in the bin at the side of the cooker. I then went out the back door to check on the box and decided to take out all the stamps that were okay. I did manage to salvage about three quarters of them. I brought them inside in carrier bags but then emptied them out onto the island unit as they were quite warm to touch and I wanted them spread out so they would cool. I was worried about them igniting. There were a few that were a bit brown around the edges so I took them and went to put them in the bin. When I opened the bin the small amount of ash that I put in earlier were glowing bright red. That bin was very quickly put outside in the rain too.
I really was very fortunate not to have a huge fire in my kitchen. If my friend had not called back I probably would have picked up my knitting and knitted for a while or sat and listened to the news etc. she put the idea of a drink in my head which was why I went into the kitchen. I had such a narrow escape, I am sure my guardian angel was on duty.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think we all had guardian angels or we would never have made it to adulthood.
> 
> sam


I think we still have them now as mine was certainly on duty the other day. I had taken delivery of a very heavy box from the parcel man early in the afternoon. It was full of used postage stamps which get sent to me from all over the world for a Charity called Hearing Dogs for the Deaf. He laid it down on the small side counter next to the cooking hob which is a ceramic one. I decided to open it there and then and slid it of onto the hob to have more room. I was in the middle of trying to open it when the phone rang. It was a friend so I went into the sitting room to be more comfortable and we chatted but she had to hang up because she kept coughing and coughing. I picked up the newspaper and started to read that. About an hour later the same friend phoned back as her coughing seemed to have settled. Sure enough we were able to chat for a while she ended the call by saying she was going to go and make herself a hot drink. That sounded like a good idea I thought I would go and make myself a milky coffee. Well when I went into the kitchen the air was blue with smoke and on the hob the box was smouldering away, no sign of flames or anything. I managed to pick up the box and put it outside where it was heavy rain and the path was already wet so I put it down in a little puddle of water where it sizzled! Fortunately the back door is next to the cooker hob so I did not have to carry it far. I left the door open and opened all the windows. I had left the kitchen door open when I went in and still the smoke alarm in the hall did not go off. I did check it later and it was working and I had only renewed the battery the month before! I ended up having all the windows of the house open as the acrid smell seemed every where. I do not have a good sense of smell, it has to be very strong before I smell it and I could smell it! The dog and I were in the sitting room with the door just pushed to enough so that Pippie could not open it as she wanted through to the rabbits and was doing a lot of barking at them. 
I cleaned up the hob which had a small amount of ash on it over the ring that I had heated up some soup for my lunch. The hob was off but there must have been enough residual heat in it for the smouldering of the box to begin.
I got the little brush and dustpan and swept the ashes into that and just put them in the bin at the side of the cooker. I then went out the back door to check on the box and decided to take out all the stamps that were okay. I did manage to salvage about three quarters of them. I brought them inside in carrier bags but then emptied them out onto the island unit as they were quite warm to touch and I wanted them spread out so they would cool. I was worried about them igniting. There were a few that were a bit brown around the edges so I took them and went to put them in the bin. When I opened the bin the small amount of ash that I put in earlier were glowing bright red. That bin was very quickly put outside in the rain too.
I really was very fortunate not to have a huge fire in my kitchen. If my friend had not called back I probably would have picked up my knitting and knitted for a while or sat and listened to the news etc. she put the idea of a drink in my head which was why I went into the kitchen. I had such a narrow escape, I am sure my guardian angel was on duty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy Surrey, the leaves on the trees are really changing colour now although the big acer in the front is still quite green.
> 
> Pup Lover - I would sew the red buttons on with xs of alternate white and red, but then I never do anything straight forward
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I love penstamons, they flower here for such a long time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I love penstamons, they flower here for such a long time.


Good evening Sugar, how are you? Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I think we still have them now as mine was certainly on duty the other day.. I had such a narrow escape, I am sure my guardian angel was on duty.


Oh my goodness!! You were VERY lucky. It must have been quite frightening for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sugar, how are you? Sending you lots of hugs xx


I am alright, thanks for the hugs and lots back to you.

Busy day again today and it was only 14c and raining... yest it was 30c. Nearly pj time for me. Have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I had such a narrow escape, I am sure my guardian angel was on duty.


So glad you were ok, are you still collecting stamps as I have some here and no one I know wants to take them. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am alright, thanks for the hugs and lots back to you.
> 
> Busy day again today and it was only 14c and raining... yest it was 30c. Nearly pj time for me. Have a good day.


I'm off for a swim, hope you sleep well x


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> But is that becuase they weren't around or becuase it was a taboo subject? My mother says she had an experience as a child that looking back on she realises was a man trying to pick her up. And 50 years ago we did have a talk at primary school about not taking lollies (sweets) from strange men. As it happens in other cultures I'm sure it has always happened- we are simply more open about it. And becuase it wasn't talked about people were not as aware.


 I think you're right about us being more aware of it now. Also we get news from all over, so hear of many more incidents. Doesn't make it any better though! When I was working in London doing research on what is a relatively rare disease it seemed quite frequent. Patients were referred to where the specialists were, so we got folk from all over UK and also some from overseas, so it appeared to be more common than it really was.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So glad you were ok, are you still collecting stamps as I have some here and no one I know wants to take them. x


Yes I am I will pm you my address details, thanks. In excess of £7000 has been raised from the sale of the stamps and postcards in the last three years. Very satisfying when you consider that these items would otherwise have ended up eventually in the rubbish bin!

Oops sorry I managed to do a a Gwennie with my original post lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness!! You were VERY lucky. It must have been quite frightening for you.


It has opened my eyes quite a bit, living on your own and being totally responsible for all that happens is a bit scary. I am certainly being more careful as I potter round, but trying not to be so careful that it impinges on life being spoiled by being too careful if you know what I mean.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> It has opened my eyes quite a bit, living on your own and being totally responsible for all that happens is a bit scary. I am certainly being more careful as I potter round, but trying not to be so careful that it impinges on life being spoiled by being too careful if you know what I mean.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Our first dog when the kids were little was a golden lab. She was a fantastic dog. Had her 12 years... she was a vacuum when it came to food also. :thumbup:


My ex called our Lab a 'pig bucketer' for fairly obvious reasons. The worst was when she dragged to our garden, nextdoor's rubbish bag, talk of stench! Guess who had to cope with that one?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have to sit down and knit this morning, before I even think of doing anything else. My grandson is due here around lunchtime (it is half-term holiday week here) and his first question is going to be whether I have finished making clothes for his 'baby'! He has a whole tribe of babies i.e. dolls, mostly bought from charity shops or passed on by his siblings and cousins. One, which he was given around the time he was rehearsing for pre-school nativity play last year, even rejoices in the name 'Baby Jesus'.
> Unfortunately, few of them have clothes, so I have been turned into something of a production line to help them to wrap up warm. As soon as I give him back a clothed baby, he produces another which is left with me until I have done my duty by it! And he does not forget!
> 
> It is raining hard here, so I couldn't get out into the garden. There never seems much point doing housework before a visit from Ben - it will certainly need to be done all over again once he has left, although he pushes the vacuum cleaner around with a fair amount of skill and enthusiasm, so I do gain something from his visits!
> ...


Curious to know the age of this one- great that he has the dolls- what a good grandma you are to clothe them for him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, those fires in NSW are certainly no better at all. They are worried now that the four biggest may join up which will mean a huge mass evacuation. They are expecting Wed to be the worst day. :thumbdown:
> 
> Update... 63 fires with 18 out of control :shock:


I know it is selfish of me- but I am so glad I am not over there. Those poor people in the Blue Mountains- which reminds me there is definitely at least one KP'er in that area. The images are so frightening- and this is barely summer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My ex called our Lab a 'pig bucketer' for fairly obvious reasons. The worst was when she dragged to our garden, nextdoor's rubbish bag, talk of stench! Guess who had to cope with that one?


 :thumbup: And we had nightmarish puppyhood for 3 years, she demolished everything possible. Even ate the clothesline handle!

How was your day?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it is selfish of me- but I am so glad I am not over there. Those poor people in the Blue Mountains- which reminds me there is definitely at least one KP'er in that area. The images are so frightening- and this is barely summer.


I am glad I dont live there too. Yep Nitnurse is there, I was reading earlier to see how she was... she was organised to leave Wed but I reckon they have been told to go now, going by the news tonight.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Curious to know the age of this one- great that he has the dolls- what a good grandma you are to clothe them for him!


Ben is 5, but in terms of development, he is more like a three-year old. But when we buy clothing for him, we have to go for garments designed for an 8-year old. His mum has just bought a sewing machine so that she can more easily alter clothes to fit. Perhaps I can persuade her to practice her dressmaking skills by making a few clothes for the babies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I think we still have them now as mine was certainly on duty the other day. I had taken delivery of a very heavy box from the parcel man early in the afternoon. It was full of used postage stamps which get sent to me from all over the world for a Charity called Hearing Dogs for the Deaf. He laid it down on the small side counter next to the cooking hob which is a ceramic one. I decided to open it there and then and slid it of onto the hob to have more room. I was in the middle of trying to open it when the phone rang. It was a friend so I went into the sitting room to be more comfortable and we chatted but she had to hang up because she kept coughing and coughing. I picked up the newspaper and started to read that. About an hour later the same friend phoned back as her coughing seemed to have settled. Sure enough we were able to chat for a while she ended the call by saying she was going to go and make herself a hot drink. That sounded like a good idea I thought I would go and make myself a milky coffee. Well when I went into the kitchen the air was blue with smoke and on the hob the box was smouldering away, no sign of flames or anything. I managed to pick up the box and put it outside where it was heavy rain and the path was already wet so I put it down in a little puddle of water where it sizzled! Fortunately the back door is next to the cooker hob so I did not have to carry it far. I left the door open and opened all the windows. I had left the kitchen door open when I went in and still the smoke alarm in the hall did not go off. I did check it later and it was working and I had only renewed the battery the month before! I ended up having all the windows of the house open as the acrid smell seemed every where. I do not have a good sense of smell, it has to be very strong before I smell it and I could smell it! The dog and I were in the sitting room with the door just pushed to enough so that Pippie could not open it as she wanted through to the rabbits and was doing a lot of barking at them.
> I cleaned up the hob which had a small amount of ash on it over the ring that I had heated up some soup for my lunch. The hob was off but there must have been enough residual heat in it for the smouldering of the box to begin.
> I got the little brush and dustpan and swept the ashes into that and just put them in the bin at the side of the cooker. I then went out the back door to check on the box and decided to take out all the stamps that were okay. I did manage to salvage about three quarters of them. I brought them inside in carrier bags but then emptied them out onto the island unit as they were quite warm to touch and I wanted them spread out so they would cool. I was worried about them igniting. There were a few that were a bit brown around the edges so I took them and went to put them in the bin. When I opened the bin the small amount of ash that I put in earlier were glowing bright red. That bin was very quickly put outside in the rain too.
> I really was very fortunate not to have a huge fire in my kitchen. If my friend had not called back I probably would have picked up my knitting and knitted for a while or sat and listened to the news etc. she put the idea of a drink in my head which was why I went into the kitchen. I had such a narrow escape, I am sure my guardian angel was on duty.


Wow! Not good that the alarm did not trigger- but so glad you avoided the worst, it must have been very scary, when you realised what was happening!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: And we had nightmarish puppyhood for 3 years, she demolished everything possible. Even ate the clothesline handle!
> 
> How was your day?


Quiet- although at one point I had three phone calls in quick succession- fortunately two from friends- and tomorrow is payday, so that is always good. Working on a chunky guernsey style vest- a bit thicker than traditional but when it's what you've got, it's what you use! I will be buying graph paper tomorrow- I want squares for what I am doing, not asymetrical (Shirley, it depends how graphic you need what you are doing to be, and in this case I find squares better!)
How has your day been?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Dollyclaire, what an awful thing, but luckily you're OK and haven't had a big fire. Its scary to realise you've had a close shave, so take it easy for a bit as you might start to feel a bit shaky after all the fright. I'm so glad it's not been more serious, but worry that your alarm did not work.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My ex called our Lab a 'pig bucketer' for fairly obvious reasons. The worst was when she dragged to our garden, nextdoor's rubbish bag, talk of stench! Guess who had to cope with that one?


That description would definitely have fitted our much missed Lab. She once ate the sandwiches which I had packed to take to work, cling film and all! Another time, she took a large chunk out of the Christmas cake which I had put on the work top ready to decorate. She several times ate large quantities of chocolate: no one had told her that chocolate was bad for dogs and she seemed none the worse for the experience. One of my daughters refused to walk her after an incident when she snatched a bag of bread rolls from the shopping basket of a lady who passed by! Or there were the (very hot) sausages she stole from another family's barbecue on a campsite! We had a Cocker spaniel after that: he was greedy, but on on the scale of the Lab.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad I dont live there too. Yep Nitnurse is there, I was reading earlier to see how she was... she was organised to leave Wed but I reckon they have been told to go now, going by the news tonight.


There is also MavisB I am pretty sure her name is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Ben is 5, but in terms of development, he is more like a three-year old. But when we buy clothing for him, we have to go for garments designed for an 8-year old. His mum has just bought a sewing machine so that she can more easily alter clothes to fit. Perhaps I can persuade her to practice her dressmaking skills by making a few clothes for the babies!


That sounds an excellent idea! after all it would be fairly quick- and not a disaster if they were not perfect!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely grand kids photos, Sam. Did you take them on your new camera?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That description would definitely have fitted our much missed Lab. She once ate the sandwiches which I had packed to take to work, cling film and all! Another time, she took a large chunk out of the Christmas cake which I had put on the work top ready to decorate. She several times ate large quantities of chocolate: no one had told her that chocolate was bad for dogs and she seemed none the worse for the experience. One of my daughters refused to walk her after an incident when she snatched a bag of bread rolls from the shopping basket of a lady who passed by! Or there were the (very hot) sausages she stole from another family's barbecue on a campsite! We had a Cocker spaniel after that: he was greedy, but on on the scale of the Lab.


Oh my goodness me !!!!!! Juniper I found to be brilliant cleaning up after the girls when they were in the high chair- and at the age when more food ended up on the mat, rather than in their mouths- oh the delight of that squelch as it hit the floor- but Juniper did stalwart duty for me!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Quiet- although at one point I had three phone calls in quick succession- fortunately two from friends- and tomorrow is payday, so that is always good. Working on a chunky guernsey style vest- a bit thicker than traditional but when it's what you've got, it's what you use! I will be buying graph paper tomorrow- I want squares for what I am doing, not asymetrical (Shirley, it depends how graphic you need what you are doing to be, and in this case I find squares better!)
> How has your day been?


My day was ok. Just the usual stuff really and I popped in to the hospital again to visit... she is doing really well. Quite cool and wet here today. I must try and get some housework done tomorrow morning. Havent picked up knitting in ages, I would like to make some baby stuff but I dont know if my DD will want and appreciate it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My day was ok. Just the usual stuff really and I popped in to the hospital again to visit... she is doing really well. Quite cool and wet here today. I must try and get some housework done tomorrow morning. Havent picked up knitting in ages, I would like to make some baby stuff but I dont know if my DD will want and appreciate it.


mmmmm- A blanket probably would not go amiss- and would satisfy the urge, and yellow is a safe colour- although I like girls in blue. So long as it is a washable fibre.
So glad your friend is doing so well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time for me to hit the sack- nearly 11 pm., the barometer reads sunny- it will be interesting to see how accurate that is. They are saying we already have high level smoke from the bush fires- should check what colour the moon is tonight!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Dollyclaire, what an awful thing, but luckily you're OK and haven't had a big fire. Its scary to realise you've had a close shave, so take it easy for a bit as you might start to feel a bit shaky after all the fright. I'm so glad it's not been more serious, but worry that your alarm did not work.


I am arranging for a safety check from the local fire brigade and might think about getting a fire extinguisher. Will wait and see what the assessment says. I think the scary bit is realising that yes I am handicapped because of my lack of ability, I hate realising my limitations, probably too independent and far too proud my late DH would have said. But I always think it is good to stretch yourself and have a go, you never know what you can achieve if you do not try!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I just saw the saddest message.
> 
> Posted under main, name of thread: very sad news....
> 
> Alyson Clark the wonderful lady who made so many of the Gypsycream bears lost her battle with cancer on Oct 16th. I am so saddened by this news. R.I.P. Alyson.


That is sad- and she knited those bears up so well. Didn't think I had seen her posting for a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is the book I got from the Library -I read the pattern and meant to copy it and forgot.- I am going to go and get it out again -- I really like the way yours turned out.


No wonder it looked familiar! I put an extra button on if I rmeber rightly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you never posted any pictures of the net you knit.
> 
> sam


That is because it didn't work so I cheated. I got two basketball nets attached them together and it worked perfectly. I couldn't get the tension to work so that it was stretchy enough and the nets were great.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I am arranging for a safety check from the local fire brigade and might think about getting a fire extinguisher. Will wait and see what the assessment says. I think the scary bit is realising that yes I am handicapped because of my lack of ability, I hate realising my limitations, probably too independent and far too proud my late DH would have said. But I always think it is good to stretch yourself and have a go, you never know what you can achieve if you do not try!


Absolutely! I think it is a good ideal to get an extinguisher or even a kitchen fire blanket.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My day was ok. Just the usual stuff really and I popped in to the hospital again to visit... she is doing really well. Quite cool and wet here today. I must try and get some housework done tomorrow morning. Havent picked up knitting in ages, I would like to make some baby stuff but I dont know if my DD will want and appreciate it.


Knit something for the baby that satisfies the urge and need that you have to do it. Remember often the young will go for items that demand a premium price and have a cachet style. Well hand knitting is very exclusive and if you want to buy in the shop has a premium price to pay!!
After all in the years to come your grand child will probably feel cherished that you knitted something for them while waiting for them to arrive. I knit a lot of spider web style baby shawls in 2ply. I always enclose a card with them when they are finished saying that each stitch was knitted with love, hopes and dreams for the precious gift of a child that was going to be wrapped up in it. A wish for enough love for them to share with others, a wish for good health to appreciate life, a wish for enough wealth to enable them to live and share with others and an abundance of happiness, patience and good humour to follow them on their journey through life.
I never sit and knit the shawl feeling low and unhappy, I always want to knit them with feelings and thoughts for what the child will be.
You will enjoy knitting something I am sure, do share with us what you decide to do, take care


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I think we still have them now as mine was certainly on duty the other day.
> 
> You certainly were lucky! Who would have thought there would have been enough heat left on your hob to set the parcel smouldering.
> Could you PM me your address too as I've got a few stamps at the moment, but usually have loads from Christmas cards.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm trying to figure out if that is to be a dragon but it looks like a mule - but i like it what ever it is. who decided the pattern?
> sam


will you shoot it just this once or will you go back - some of those punkin' shooters have done it for a lot of years - they have quite the rivalry.

sam

It is a pumpkin drawn and painted by Chrissy. Her father drew flames on the upright parts. Everyone talked about what they wanted on it. I am pretty sure Chrissy and her father decided on the final outcome. Before I gave my final ok I sent a copy of it to a couple friends to see what they thought. 
I doubt I will go back, but the rest of them are planning next years already and the changes that will be made. Yes there is quite a bit of rivalry like in any thing where you compete against each other.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I had such a narrow escape, I am sure my guardian angel was on duty.


That sure was close- wonder why the smoke alarm didn;t go off. Maybe the snoke hadn't moved out far enough yet. Can't win with them- too close and they go off for nothing or else too far away and they don't go when they should.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness me !!!!!! Juniper I found to be brilliant cleaning up after the girls when they were in the high chair- and at the age when more food ended up on the mat, rather than in their mouths- oh the delight of that squelch as it hit the floor- but Juniper did stalwart duty for me!


Our golden retriever (Tarqui) was a great 'hoover' too when the boys were small, although Neil (my younger DS) didn't part with much! As a pup Tarqui ate anything, including the butter and the dish it was in! He was very easy to medicate as you only had to hold the pill near your mouth say, "Yum, yum!" throw it to him and it was down in a flash! I doubt if he ever actually tasted anything, it disappeared so quickly, although he once chewed a grape for about 5 minutes then spat it out virtually unmarked! Have since learned that grapes are not good for dogs, so maybe he knew something that (at that time) I didn't! He's been gone 25 years now and I still miss him.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful pictures caren - haven't looked out to see ours - this was last night's.
> 
> sam
> 
> thought i had taken one - evidently not. hmmmmm


Thank you. I sat out just looking at it and waiting for it to rise above the trees.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend, it is just getting starting to get light. 

Coffee this morning and two views from my deck this morning about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My day was ok. Just the usual stuff really and I popped in to the hospital again to visit... she is doing really well. Quite cool and wet here today. I must try and get some housework done tomorrow morning. Havent picked up knitting in ages, I would like to make some baby stuff but I dont know if my DD will want and appreciate it.


It might show her that even if you are sad and the how and why- that it doesn't mean you don't have room in your heart for her baby-- I would knit something. It also shows support for her personally, without having to say it. We all support our children, even though we don't always agree with their actions or ideas.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you met avery along with Ayden. Bentley's middle name is james.
> 
> sam


Adorable grandsons, Sam!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I just saw the saddest message.
> 
> Posted under main, name of thread: very sad news....
> 
> Alyson Clark the wonderful lady who made so many of the Gypsycream bears lost her battle with cancer on Oct 16th. I am so saddened by this news. R.I.P. Alyson.


Praying that God will comfort her family and friends.
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This was posted in today's KP forum and I thought it was very apt!


Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer 

Eye halve a spelling chequer
It came with my pea sea
It plainly marques four my revue
Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.

A checker is a bless sing, 
It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
It helps me right awl stiles two reed, 
And aides me when aye rime.

Each frays come posed up on my screen, 
Eye trussed to bee a joule;
The checker pours o'er every word, 
To cheque sum spelling rule.

Be fore a veiling checkers 
Hour spelling mite decline, 
And if were lacks or have a laps, 
We wood be maid to wine. 

Butt now bee cause my spelling 
Is checked with such grate flare, 
Their are know faults with in my cite, 
Of non eye am a wear. 

Now spelling does knot phase me, 
It does knot bring a tier. 
My pay purrs awl due glad den
With wrapped words fare as hear. 

To rite with care is quite a feet 
Of witch won should be proud. 
And wee mussed dew the best wee can, 
Sew flaws are knot aloud.

Eye strike a key and type a word
And weight four it two say
Weather eye am wrong oar write
It shows me strait a weigh. 

As soon as a mist ache is maid
It nose bee fore two long
And eye can put the error rite
Its rarely ever wrong.

Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays 
Such soft ware four pea seas.
And why I brake in two averse 
By righting want too pleas. 

Eye have run this poem threw it
I am shore your pleased two no 
Its letter perfect in it's weigh
My chequer tolled me sew.

-- Sauce unknown 
A non e mouse


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm wondering if the children of today would do what we did even if they could - they seem tethered to their electronics and that doesn't allow for much creativity.
> 
> sam


That is sad but so true, Sam. And it's sad to be in a restaurant and see a couple, married or 'dating' who are both on their phone....they might as well be eating alone! Guess the children are copying the adults in their lives!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> tonights harvest moon looks lovely a couple taken with the goodish lens.
> 
> Good night everyone before i fall asleep sitting in my chair would not be a good idea.


Beautiful pictures of the moon...such a rich color!
JuneK


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> will you shoot it just this once or will you go back - some of those punkin' shooters have done it for a lot of years - they have quite the rivalry.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It is amazing!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sam, the Barn Dance was a fund raiser for a local hospice and we were very luck that the band donated their time, the local butcher provided a hog roast and we had lots of donated raffle prizes. We had a bar there where we could buy or drinks but the bar staff gave their time free too. Can't remember all the names of the dances, but one was Strip the Willow and their were several English country dances. I will let you know how much we raised when the figures are in. Our WI have been supporting this charity all year and even my sewing and knitting groups have raised over £100.

Hope everyone is going to have a good week. Sending healing, peaceful and happy hugs to all.

Photos for Monday.....[/quote]

Lovely pictures, but your garden always is lovely in any weather. And it's great to see the beautiful color of your flower.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The motorcycle policeman was driving on a city street.
> The light turned yellow, just in front of him. He did the right thing, stopping at the crosswalk, even though he could have beaten the red light by accelerating through the intersection.
> 
> The tailgating woman was furious and honked her horn, screaming in frustration, as she missed her chance to get through the intersection, dropping her cell phone and her makeup.
> ...


Good day all, sun is shinning, and it's a nice day, had a good trip, DD and I had fun together, we always do.  
June Love the story, and it is so true. LOL LOL.
Pray all had a good restful night and will have a blessed day. Still trying to catch up.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Julie how are you tonight?
> Thought you might like an updated picture of the catapult. Today we put it up on the bigger trailer. What a chore, but we got it done.


WOW!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Oh, my dear, I'm so sorry....I know that's a pain that will never heal. Praying God will comfort you.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Ditto


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it is just getting starting to get light.
> 
> Coffee this morning and two views from my deck this morning about 5 minutes ago.


Both of your deck views are wonderful...and love the coffee in those beautiful cups!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Quiet- although at one point I had three phone calls in quick succession- fortunately two from friends- and tomorrow is payday, so that is always good. Working on a chunky guernsey style vest- a bit thicker than traditional but when it's what you've got, it's what you use! I will be buying graph paper tomorrow- I want squares for what I am doing, not asymetrical (Shirley, it depends how graphic you need what you are doing to be, and in this case I find squares better!)
> How has your day been?


They have the square charts to copy too.

It put my knitting all wonky but it was a fairisle pattern - never tried charts with any actual knitting stitch patterns only color. It worked better for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

this reminds me of when we butchered and Mom would take all the leftovers and cook it all down and then add corn meal, wheat meal, rice meal, etc. and let cool then smash down in rectangle pan, etc. and freeze. We'd then cut, fry and eat with syrup. We always called it "stoof" don't know why, but later learned it's real name of scrapple....that's a very hearty dish for the cold winter mornings after milking the cows.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~well.....sort of a recipe. Make mush (1 part corn meal to 4 parts water). Once mush is cooked, and you've eaten what you can, pack the leftover mush into a rectangular refrigerator dish. pack it down so there are no air pockets. Don't put a lid on until it is fully cooled. Store in refrigerator. When ready to fry, tip out gelled mush. Cut into fairly thick slices, maybe 1/2" thick. I "fry" in the oven. I sometimes use a bit of bacon fat and olive oil. I brush the top of each slice with some of the oil. I bake at 400 deg F....for about 15-20 mins....turn over and bake another 15-20 mins. Basically, when the slices get browned turn them over. I like to eat with some butter & salt, many use maple syrup, others brown sugar....I've thought about using some leftover chili as a topper. Haven't tried that yet.
> 
> Well....that was a book! Let me know if you try it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the pictures of the grands, Sam, and of course, Hickory.

I'm heating up some water to use in washing up...won't have hot water until Tuesday now....I'm really fed up with this.

I could go to DD's, but would have to lug so much along that it would be such a hassle.

Love the pictures and hope the pumpkin smasher is a winner---sure is in my book!

Love the work and glad that Sam and Kathy got to spend some time together --- Sam, are you a crocheter now?

Off I go - more Christmas stocking time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful pictures of the moon...such a rich color!
> JuneK


Thanks I loved the look of it last night, I tried to capture the truest colours.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> WOW!!!!! :shock:


Thanks :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Both of your deck views are wonderful...and love the coffee in those beautiful cups!
> JuneK


Thank you Those are two of my favorite cops so far next to the doctor who ones.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gREAT picture of the boys. They are such characters!


thewren said:


> i think you met avery along with Ayden. Bentley's middle name is james.
> 
> sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> mine too. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> i mean the angel - not the bull


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> tonights harvest moon looks lovely a couple taken with the goodish lens.
> 
> Good night everyone before i fall asleep sitting in my chair would not be a good idea.


Beautiful!! Hope you slept well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I can't take credit for anything but the black painted parts. NO one that i know of. I have yet to figure out what I am wearing. Likely something Doctor Whoish if I get my way. The booth that we have to have to stand in to pull the rope is going to be a Tardis. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It will also be in my yard some place after the event is over. :lol: :lol:
> Your dinner sounds delicious. mmmm
> Hugs back to you.


I so can't wait to see pictures of all of it together. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> would there be a picture floating around somewhere for our enjoyment?
> 
> sam


Unfortunately, NO! I did nearly give my dad apoplexie though the first time, I guess he kept muttering that I was going to get myself killed. lol... Of course the first time I rode, the whole time I was saying "Please God, don't let me die" over and over, so I guess we were both kind of on the same page with that. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> would you come do mine when you are finished with yours.
> 
> sam
> 
> please


LOL!!! Sure, you may never find anything you are looking for again though. lol...DSM is still calling me to ask where I put this or that when I unpacked her kitchen after the reno was done. And I keep rearranging her spice drawer and cupboard as I don't like were she puts things ( I do most of the cooking). :roll:  :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> mine too. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree. There was a scandal in our block when I was a child. There was a fellow who used to give all of us kids suckers when we went by his yard. I remember once he asked me If I my sister and I wanted to go inside to get another one and I had this weird feeling and said no! and for some reason we never deliberately went by his yard again he made me uneasy - I knew nothing about
> abuse of any kind or '[bad] people.
> 
> About 2 years later he was arrested and disappeared. My Mother said he was 'not a nice man' and that is all we were told . Except she was more strongly warning us to be home on time and not to talk to strangers. I ran into my neighbour years later and he had seriously hurt a little girl who nearly died. He spent the rest of his life in jail. But even though I felt uneasy around him no one warned me what to look for. I believe it happened but was kept under wraps. I remember thinking I had to take care of my 'little' sister who was 6 inches taller than me and twice as strong but as I was the oldest I felt the responsibility.\\\\


Even if a child disappeared, it was seldom on the national news, just the local so people out of the area never heard of it. 
I'm glad your natural senses kicked in letting you know he wasn't a person to trust.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the worst one in Australian history (I'm pretty sure thats right) happend here in Adelaide when I was a child (10ish)- when 3 children disappeared from a crowded beach and have never been found. The oldest girl was about my age. And then a few years later 2 young girls disappeared from a well attended football match and have also never been found. Just checked and it was 7 years later. Wikipaedia knows everything! Both of the disappreances are in here. Also found out that it was few months before my 10th birthday and I was 5 months older than the oldest girl. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beaumont_children_disappearance


Sad, one always has to hope and pray that they didn't suffer any pain, and also wonder if they are still living or not.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

about 20 months ago I decided to learn how to knit socks. I followed Zoe's class, using dpns -- then Darwils magic loop, toe up with magic loop workshops. 

I have a pair of socks on my needles all the time. 

Some match some don't -- I have given 4 pairs away - I decided today to check out the ones I have made -I was quite pleased but it sure does show that matching is not my thing nor muted colors! grin.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have to sit down and knit this morning, before I even think of doing anything else. My grandson is due here around lunchtime (it is half-term holiday week here) and his first question is going to be whether I have finished making clothes for his 'baby'! He has a whole tribe of babies i.e. dolls, mostly bought from charity shops or passed on by his siblings and cousins. One, which he was given around the time he was rehearsing for pre-school nativity play last year, even rejoices in the name 'Baby Jesus'.
> Unfortunately, few of them have clothes, so I have been turned into something of a production line to help them to wrap up warm. As soon as I give him back a clothed baby, he produces another which is left with me until I have done my duty by it! And he does not forget!
> 
> It is raining hard here, so I couldn't get out into the garden. There never seems much point doing housework before a visit from Ben - it will certainly need to be done all over again once he has left, although he pushes the vacuum cleaner around with a fair amount of skill and enthusiasm, so I do gain something from his visits!
> ...


He does keep you busy doesn't he.  At least the vacuuming gets done and you don't have to do it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy Surrey, the leaves on the trees are really changing colour now although the big acer in the front is still quite green.
> 
> Pup Lover - I would sew the red buttons on with xs of alternate white and red, but then I never do anything straight forward
> 
> ...


What a wonderful event!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Monday and I need to get moving. I have everything packed and ready to go in the van but no ummph. Will get up and do it after posting this.

Caren, lovely pix as always. Was awake before dawn but didn't look outside. 

Dollyclaire, glad things worked out. Fires are so scary. Stay safe. 

Hope everyone has a great week. Five days and vacation time with the grands! See you all later.

OH Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I think we still have them now as mine was certainly on duty the other day. I had taken delivery of a very heavy box from the parcel man early in the afternoon. It was full of used postage stamps which get sent to me from all over the world for a Charity called Hearing Dogs for the Deaf. He laid it down on the small side counter next to the cooking hob which is a ceramic one. I decided to open it there and then and slid it of onto the hob to have more room. I was in the middle of trying to open it when the phone rang. It was a friend so I went into the sitting room to be more comfortable and we chatted but she had to hang up because she kept coughing and coughing. I picked up the newspaper and started to read that. About an hour later the same friend phoned back as her coughing seemed to have settled. Sure enough we were able to chat for a while she ended the call by saying she was going to go and make herself a hot drink. That sounded like a good idea I thought I would go and make myself a milky coffee. Well when I went into the kitchen the air was blue with smoke and on the hob the box was smouldering away, no sign of flames or anything. I managed to pick up the box and put it outside where it was heavy rain and the path was already wet so I put it down in a little puddle of water where it sizzled! Fortunately the back door is next to the cooker hob so I did not have to carry it far. I left the door open and opened all the windows. I had left the kitchen door open when I went in and still the smoke alarm in the hall did not go off. I did check it later and it was working and I had only renewed the battery the month before! I ended up having all the windows of the house open as the acrid smell seemed every where. I do not have a good sense of smell, it has to be very strong before I smell it and I could smell it! The dog and I were in the sitting room with the door just pushed to enough so that Pippie could not open it as she wanted through to the rabbits and was doing a lot of barking at them.
> I cleaned up the hob which had a small amount of ash on it over the ring that I had heated up some soup for my lunch. The hob was off but there must have been enough residual heat in it for the smouldering of the box to begin.
> I got the little brush and dustpan and swept the ashes into that and just put them in the bin at the side of the cooker. I then went out the back door to check on the box and decided to take out all the stamps that were okay. I did manage to salvage about three quarters of them. I brought them inside in carrier bags but then emptied them out onto the island unit as they were quite warm to touch and I wanted them spread out so they would cool. I was worried about them igniting. There were a few that were a bit brown around the edges so I took them and went to put them in the bin. When I opened the bin the small amount of ash that I put in earlier were glowing bright red. That bin was very quickly put outside in the rain too.
> I really was very fortunate not to have a huge fire in my kitchen. If my friend had not called back I probably would have picked up my knitting and knitted for a while or sat and listened to the news etc. she put the idea of a drink in my head which was why I went into the kitchen. I had such a narrow escape, I am sure my guardian angel was on duty.


 :shock: Good thing you thought a drink was a good idea when she brought it up. DH likes to set things on the stove, we have gas now, but had always had electric, and I would tell him NOT to set stuff on the stove in case a burner was hot. One day he sat something on a hot burner, not fire, but melted plastic and talk about stink, good thing I was right there to catch it after he sat it down, but that was the last time I had a problem with him doing that. Thank goodness he learned that lesson, finally. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Ben is 5, but in terms of development, he is more like a three-year old. But when we buy clothing for him, we have to go for garments designed for an 8-year old. His mum has just bought a sewing machine so that she can more easily alter clothes to fit. Perhaps I can persuade her to practice her dressmaking skills by making a few clothes for the babies!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I so can't wait to see pictures of all of it together. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


I slept like a rock good to sleep like that at times.

If we put it together again before we leave I'll post a picture.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That description would definitely have fitted our much missed Lab. She once ate the sandwiches which I had packed to take to work, cling film and all! Another time, she took a large chunk out of the Christmas cake which I had put on the work top ready to decorate. She several times ate large quantities of chocolate: no one had told her that chocolate was bad for dogs and she seemed none the worse for the experience. One of my daughters refused to walk her after an incident when she snatched a bag of bread rolls from the shopping basket of a lady who passed by! Or there were the (very hot) sausages she stole from another family's barbecue on a campsite! We had a Cocker spaniel after that: he was greedy, but on on the scale of the Lab.


 :shock: Oh my, that makes my Buster look quite the gentleman. lolol...Your poor daughter, I can only imagine her horror. lolol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My day was ok. Just the usual stuff really and I popped in to the hospital again to visit... she is doing really well. Quite cool and wet here today. I must try and get some housework done tomorrow morning. Havent picked up knitting in ages, I would like to make some baby stuff but I dont know if my DD will want and appreciate it.


You can make them and put them aside and if she doesn't want them you could always donate them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> about 20 months ago I decided to learn how to knit socks. I followed Zoe's class, using dpns -- then Darwils magic loop, toe up with magic loop workshops.
> 
> I have a pair of socks on my needles all the time.
> 
> Some match some don't -- I have given 4 pairs away - I decided today to check out the ones I have made -I was quite pleased but it sure does show that matching is not my thing nor muted colors! grin.


They all look great. I, too, always have a pair on the needles. I do them two at a time on two circular needles. I've bern knitting socks for about four and half years and can't tell you how many pairs I've made. I've given so many away. Love to knit them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our golden retriever (Tarqui) was a great 'hoover' too when the boys were small, although Neil (my younger DS) didn't part with much! As a pup Tarqui ate anything, including the butter and the dish it was in! He was very easy to medicate as you only had to hold the pill near your mouth say, "Yum, yum!" throw it to him and it was down in a flash! I doubt if he ever actually tasted anything, it disappeared so quickly, although he once chewed a grape for about 5 minutes then spat it out virtually unmarked! Have since learned that grapes are not good for dogs, so maybe he knew something that (at that time) I didn't! He's been gone 25 years now and I still miss him.


You do get a pet every so often whose personality leaves as big a hole in your heart as a friend might- My one is Thistle my Tortoiseshell cat, that I had from a couple of months before giving birth first time, until Mwyffanwy was 16- so I guess that was a pretty good innings. So many of my dogs have been special, it is pretty impossible to select one out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I am arranging for a safety check from the local fire brigade and might think about getting a fire extinguisher. Will wait and see what the assessment says. I think the scary bit is realising that yes I am handicapped because of my lack of ability, I hate realising my limitations, probably too independent and far too proud my late DH would have said. But I always think it is good to stretch yourself and have a go, you never know what you can achieve if you do not try!


Sounds like the words of a true Scottswoman to me. lol :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I slept like a rock good to sleep like that at times.
> 
> If we put it together again before we leave I'll post a picture.


So glad you slept well. I wonder if it is a part of aging (it seems to be with me- that good sleep nights become rarer and rarer). I go to bed at l0 - l0:30 and sleep deeply until about l am and the wake up feeling as if I have slept all night. sometimes it is really hard to get back to sleep. From that time on it seems to be a light sleep, more like I am dozing - frustrating as I was always a good sleeper. I sometimes get frustrated enough to get up about 3:30 but usually need a snooze around l0 am if I do.

I know from reading the posts that some don't have that problem- but a few of us do. not sure whether it is age related or not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is because it didn't work so I cheated. I got two basketball nets attached them together and it worked perfectly. I couldn't get the tension to work so that it was stretchy enough and the nets were great.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
A great solution, I never would have thought of that, creativity at it's best!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Doyyclaire, so thankful you are ok. That had to be so scarey. It is so easy to have that happen.
Love the pictures this morning and the coffee looked so elegant.
Julie, have fun doing shopping. Anyone off to work hope you have a good day.
Sun out today but is very cold. Just hope it quits raining.
Our Lac was a chocolate and he would eat anything, but the worst was he got loose one day and ran over to the neighbors who were painting their house and they had the paint I. Buckets and they didn't see Max and he decided to drink the paint. He came with a real white face. Called the vet and it didn't hurt him at all. But I miss him so much, they are so loving.
Oh Kathy travel safe. 
Loved the spell check poem, so true.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Doyyclaire, so thankful you are ok. That had to be so scarey. It is so easy to have that happen.
Love the pictures this morning and the coffee looked so elegant.
Julie, have fun doing shopping. Anyone off to work hope you have a good day.
Sun out today but is very cold. Just hope it quits raining.
Our Lac was a chocolate and he would eat anything, but the worst was he got loose one day and ran over to the neighbors who were painting their house and they had the paint I. Buckets and they didn't see Max and he decided to drink the paint. He came with a real white face. Called the vet and it didn't hurt him at all. But I miss him so much, they are so loving.
Oh Kathy travel safe. 
Loved the spell check poem, so true.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm going to jump in here too. When I was around 7 or 8 I would walk around our subdivision which was not that big; new subdivision in what was then out in the country. Everyone knew me. There was an elderly man who I always spoke to when he was out in his yard. (Of course I spoke to everyone). One day he invited me into have a cookie and since he was a neighbor I never thought twice about it. Cutting it short, when I went in he grabbed me and tried to french kiss me....I pulled loose and ran like the devil himself was after me. I told my mom but don't kow if anything ever happened. Then about 3-4 years later my neighbor friend who was a couple of years older than me both were taking piano lessons from the same teacher who would come to our house. He talked our parents into letting us go to the university library to study an then go to the university pool to swim. So off we went with him in his car. Never made it to the university; told us he "forgot" it was closed and we ended up at his house which was set back in a wooded area across town. He did have a pool and when we were swimming he grabbed at my friend's breasts. Scared us both so we got out of the pool, ran to the house and locked ourselves in a room and dressed. We wouldn't let him in until his roommate arrived and then (stupid I know but we were kids) let the piano teacher take us home. When he came to give us our lessons a few days later I refused to let him in the house and told my mom (with my sister's help) when she got home what had happened. I got in trouble. Now keep in mind, my mom was a teacher and my dad the chief deputy sheriff. I just don't think back then there was much stock put in what children said happened in such situations. I encourage ALL parents/grandparents to take seriously what claims (like what happened to me) to take the child seriously. Better to be safe and the apologize than sorry and the child not listened to. I ALWAYS believed my own kids and was ever vigilant about anything that may or may not have happened. 
Okay...I'm off my soapbox. Oh yeah....quit piano lessons.



Designer1234 said:


> I agree. There was a scandal in our block when I was a child. There was a fellow who used to give all of us kids suckers when we went by his yard. I remember once he asked me If I my sister and I wanted to go inside to get another one and I had this weird feeling and said no! and for some reason we never deliberately went by his yard again he made me uneasy - I knew nothing about
> abuse of any kind or '[bad] people.
> 
> About 2 years later he was arrested and disappeared. My Mother said he was 'not a nice man' and that is all we were told . Except she was more strongly warning us to be home on time and not to talk to strangers. I ran into my neighbour years later and he had seriously hurt a little girl who nearly died. He spent the rest of his life in jail. But even though I felt uneasy around him no one warned me what to look for. I believe it happened but was kept under wraps. I remember thinking I had to take care of my 'little' sister who was 6 inches taller than me and twice as strong but as I was the oldest I felt the responsibility.\\\\


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They all look great. I, too, always have a pair on the needles. I do them two at a time on two circular needles. I've bern knitting socks for about four and half years and can't tell you how many pairs I've made. I've given so many away. Love to knit them.


I need to learn to do two at once as I always put off doing the 2nd one -- it would be so nice to finish them at once - maybe some of mine would match then. I am going to take Darowil's class using circs and hopefully that will make it easier. If It doesn't cover two at once I might need a lesson Miss Pam :-( :hunf:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They have the square charts to copy too.
> 
> It put my knitting all wonky but it was a fairisle pattern - never tried charts with any actual knitting stitch patterns only color. It worked better for me.


Do you have the Link, Shirley- I might as well use some more of my printers ink, as my hard got cash! Would be grateful! Maybe I am just so used to squares!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry about it coming up twice, sometimes that send button is so sensitive.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have the Link, Shirley- I might as well use some more of my printers ink, as my hard got cash! Would be grateful! Maybe I am just so used to squares!


I will see if I can find it again -- can't remember which one it was -- will look now.
===================

Julie
I sent you the link for squared paper a few minutes ago use that exact chart as it is easy to lose them and you can spend hours trying to figure out how to find them again.Ask me how I know. I bookmarked it this time.

It is confusing as you can pick out the different sized squares. I didn't worry about whether my squares (rectangles) were exactly the same as my pattern, I just used it in sections for each individual group of colors. I found it really threw off my pattern. The knitting charts worked like a charm. have fun with them. I do have a squared graph notebook (for a 3 ring binder) it wasn't expensive -- you can also buy notebooks here (school supplies) and they are inexpensive here but the on line charts are just as good and free.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Monday and I need to get moving. I have everything packed and ready to go in the van but no ummph. Will get up and do it after posting this.
> 
> Caren, lovely pix as always. Was awake before dawn but didn't look outside.
> 
> ...


The first thing I see when I open my eyes is the sunrise well the dark unless I sleep in. I can see the sun from where I sit at the laptop


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Carol. I will let you know.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~well.....sort of a recipe. Make mush (1 part corn meal to 4 parts water). Once mush is cooked, and you've eaten what you can, pack the leftover mush into a rectangular refrigerator dish. pack it down so there are no air pockets. Don't put a lid on until it is fully cooled. Store in refrigerator. When ready to fry, tip out gelled mush. Cut into fairly thick slices, maybe 1/2" thick. I "fry" in the oven. I sometimes use a bit of bacon fat and olive oil. I brush the top of each slice with some of the oil. I bake at 400 deg F....for about 15-20 mins....turn over and bake another 15-20 mins. Basically, when the slices get browned turn them over. I like to eat with some butter & salt, many use maple syrup, others brown sugar....I've thought about using some leftover chili as a topper. Haven't tried that yet.
> 
> Well....that was a book! Let me know if you try it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely! I think it is a good ideal to get an extinguisher or even a kitchen fire blanket.


I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it is just getting starting to get light.
> 
> Coffee this morning and two views from my deck this morning about 5 minutes ago.


Love the coffee, and the view is definitely not bad. Great combination. :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

We have a nice sunny but cool day here. We had the wood stove lit for the night and it got quite warm in here so I guess it didn't get as cold last night. I slept so sound I'm still waking up!
Dollyclaire, I'm glad you are safe, that must have been very scary!!! Sounds like some advice on a smoke detector location would be helpful.We seem to have the same problem here.
Kate, I love the poem! I'm just glad I don't have one of those things that corrects spelling for me I'd go crazy! Now one to help with grammar etc. would be good for me. 
Caren I love the coffee cups this morning Your pictures of the moon are amazing! I have an old 35 mm film camera that uses different lenses but it needs repair I had a lot of fun with it.
Sam, the boys look very handsome. Love your pics.
Shirley, your socks are so colorful I have to get back into knitting socks, I love color work 
Kathy, I, like you, don't have much oomph today but the sun helps so I will get on with my day. Hope everyone has a good one. nittergma


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the pictures of the grands, Sam, and of course, Hickory.
> 
> I'm heating up some water to use in washing up...won't have hot water until Tuesday now....I'm really fed up with this.
> 
> ...


That becomes a performance when you have to boil up- I have brought my largest pot into use when necessary, although the details of why I needed to boil it up have escaped me, but I did have to use my kettle a lot recently when the valve was faulty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OH!!! I am so thankful you were able to take care of it before a major fire occurred and that you were not hurt. How frightening that must have been! {{{HUGS}}} to you and to your guardian angel!



dollyclaire said:


> I think we still have them now as mine was certainly on duty the other day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> This was posted in today's KP forum and I thought it was very apt!
> 
> Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Caught up at last. I managed to read 2 or 3 pages yesterday before my laptop crashed. This is beginning to become a regular problem - every 2/3 weeks and always Google Chrome seems to be the trouble. Have to uninstall it and then re install it but I shouldn't have to keep on doing that. Think I need to speak to my computer man. My TV "died" on Friday evening but I managed to retune that. Bought a new printer last week and installed that. I'm feeling so IT smart! Truth is I don't know what I'm doing most of the time, just keep pushing buttons till something happens! 
Thanks to all who keep posting their pictures - guess that's the next thing this IT genius needs to get her head round! Sam - great pictures of your grandsons.
Caren - love your enormous machine. Wish we could get to see the event on TV here.
PurpleFi - love the Barn Dance pictures, and the garden as usual.
A very grey rainy day here today so perfect for knitting. Have sorted out all the problems with that at last. How I hate all these problems. I just want a peaceful, smooth running life with no glitches! Don't we all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Doyyclaire, so thankful you are ok. That had to be so scarey. It is so easy to have that happen.
> Love the pictures this morning and the coffee looked so elegant.
> Julie, have fun doing shopping. Anyone off to work hope you have a good day.
> Sun out today but is very cold. Just hope it quits raining.
> ...


I will!
Golly drinking paint! You would have guessed a bad outcome!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My brother just sent me this and I wanted to share...

Jesus Loves Me (For Seniors) 


While watching a little TV on Sunday instead of going to church, I watched a Church in Atlanta honoring one of its senior pastors who had been retired many years. He was 92 at that time and I wondered why the Church even bothered to ask the old gentleman to preach at that age. After a warm welcome, introduction of this speaker, and as the applause quieted down he rose from his high back chair and walked slowly, with great effort and a sliding gate to the podium. Without a note or written paper of any kind he placed both hands on the pulpit to steady himself and then quietly and slowly he began to speak.... 


"When I was asked to come here today and talk to you, your pastor asked me to tell you what was the greatest lesson ever learned in my 50 odd years of preaching. I thought about it for a few days and boiled it down to just one thing that made the most difference in my life and sustained me through all my trials. The one thing that I could always rely on when tears and heart break and pain and fear and sorrow paralyzed me... The only thing that would comfort was this verse......... 

"Jesus loves me this I know. 
For the Bible tells me so. 
Little ones to Him belong, 
We are weak but He is strong..... 
Yes, Jesus loves me... 
The Bible tells me so." 

When he finished, the church was quiet. You actually could hear his footsteps as he shuffled back to his chair. I don't believe I will ever forget it. A pastor once stated,

"I always noticed that it was the adults who chose the children's hymn 'Jesus Loves Me' (for the children of course) during a hymn sing, and it was the adults who sang the loudest because I could see they knew it the best." 



"Senior version of Jesus Loves Me" 

Here is a new version just for us who have white hair or no hair at all. For us over middle age (or even those almost there) and all you others, check out this newest version of Jesus Loves Me. 


JESUS LOVES ME 

Jesus loves me, this I know, 
Though my hair is white as snow 
Though my sight is growing dim, 
Still He bids me trust in Him. 
(CHORUS) 



YES, JESUS LOVES ME.. YES, JESUS LOVES ME.. 
YES, JESUS LOVES ME FOR THE BIBLE TELLS ME SO. 

Though my steps are oh, so slow, 
With my hand in His I'll go 
On through life, let come what may, 
He'll be there to lead the way. 


(CHORUS) 

When the nights are dark and long, 
In my heart He puts a song. 
Telling me in words so clear, 
"Have no fear, for I am near." 


(CHORUS) 

When my work on earth is done, 
And life's victories have been won. 
He will take me home above, 
Then I'll understand His love 


(CHORUS) 

I love Jesus, does He know? 
Have I ever told Him so? 
Jesus loves to hear me say, 
That I love Him every day. 

(CHORUS) 

God Bless Us All !!! 

Every day is a gift .. that's why it's called the Present


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Monday and I need to get moving. I have everything packed and ready to go in the van but no ummph. Will get up and do it after posting this.
> 
> Caren, lovely pix as always. Was awake before dawn but didn't look outside.
> 
> ...


Safe driving!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome socks Shirley! 


Designer1234 said:


> about 20 months ago I decided to learn how to knit socks. I followed Zoe's class, using dpns -- then Darwils magic loop, toe up with magic loop workshops.
> 
> I have a pair of socks on my needles all the time.
> 
> Some match some don't -- I have given 4 pairs away - I decided today to check out the ones I have made -I was quite pleased but it sure does show that matching is not my thing nor muted colors! grin.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will!
> Golly drinking paint! You would have guessed a bad outcome!


That's what I was thinking, and could you imagine if it had been red or something, that would have created a fright of it's own. Silly dogs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Caught up at last. I managed to read 2 or 3 pages yesterday before my laptop crashed. This is beginning to become a regular problem - every 2/3 weeks and always Google Chrome seems to be the trouble. Have to uninstall it and then re install it but I shouldn't have to keep on doing that. Think I need to speak to my computer man. My TV "died" on Friday evening but I managed to retune that. Bought a new printer last week and installed that. I'm feeling so IT smart! Truth is I don't know what I'm doing most of the time, just keep pushing buttons till something happens!
> Thanks to all who keep posting their pictures - guess that's the next thing this IT genius needs to get her head round! Sam - great pictures of your grandsons.
> Caren - love your enormous machine. Wish we could get to see the event on TV here.
> PurpleFi - love the Barn Dance pictures, and the garden as usual.
> A very grey rainy day here today so perfect for knitting. Have sorted out all the problems with that at last. How I hate all these problems. I just want a peaceful, smooth running life with no glitches! Don't we all!


That would be great to see pictures from your world! The IT situation sounds a bit calamitous (what a funny looking word- but spell check has ok'd it!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, you are correct, I don't believe children make up things like that, they are creative, but not usually to create a story that someone attempted to or did abuse them. I think that parents wanted to believe that another adult, especially a teacher or someone else you entrusted your children to, couldn't/wouldn't do something like that to their children. I know young adults who's parents disregarded what they were told by the child, saying they were just misreading things or that it didn't happen at all and to stop making things up. Sad, but denial like hope, can spring eternal. 
Okay, on to happier topics. 
Have to get dressed to get some errands run and I desperately need a second and maybe a third, cup of coffee.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I need some advice from someone with more knitting experience.
I frogged a large poncho that I knit several years ago. Loved the colour but never had occasion to wear the result. Now I am having difficulty figuring out the weight of the yarn. I'd like to turn it into a cowl or shawlette.
I know that on the ball band there is usually a number t,4,7 etx or a designation such a DK, Worsted,Bulky. I believe this yarn is either a DK or Worsted but I don't know how to tell which when there is no ball band (long gone). Can anyone give me a little help?

Trisha


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up, is another grey and rainy cold out kind of day.

Have to get a few phone calls done today and out of the way. Work tonight and off tomorrow(Tuesday) and Wednesday. Wednesday is a dentist appt again.

Will check back in later on before work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Shirley, your socks are so colorful I have to get back into knitting socks, I love color work
> 
> I just have a lot of different patterned yarn as I pick a ball or two up when I visit Michaels or the lys. I don't do intarsia or carry colors - just use the different balls. lazy I guess. fun though.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, great socks.
Enjoy lab stories.
Finishing up second of purple pair of socks on needles. Then think I will work on American girl doll dress.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been out of the loop for a couple of weeks. Hope to get back on track and skim through the weeks I have missed. My son's SO's daughter is expecting her first baby (due date November) but due to a fall on September 25th causing damage to the placenta the baby has not grown since that time. She will be induced this Wednesday. We all pray that this little baby boy will be viable. 

Still recovering from an attack of gout on both feet and hope it is now under control. It's been a gruelling five to six weeks.

Prayers still coming to all those in need.

Peggy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

See if this chart on this page/link will help....if you can compare the stitches per inch (if you don't know wrap around a ruler up to 1 inch.

http://knitting.about.com/od/yarn/a/yarnweight.htm



Onthewingsofadove said:


> I need some advice from someone with more knitting experience.
> I frogged a large poncho that I knit several years ago. Loved the colour but never had occasion to wear the result. Now I am having difficulty figuring out the weight of the yarn. I'd like to turn it into a cowl or shawlette.
> I know that on the ball band there is usually a number t,4,7 etx or a designation such a DK, Worsted,Bulky. I believe this yarn is either a DK or Worsted but I don't know how to tell which when there is no ball band (long gone). Can anyone give me a little help?
> 
> Trisha


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think you met avery along with Ayden. Bentley's middle name is james.
> 
> sam


Handsome lads, can see you in them.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> tonights harvest moon looks lovely a couple taken with the goodish lens.
> 
> Good night everyone before i fall asleep sitting in my chair would not be a good idea.


Awesome love it


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Sorlenna* - how are things going? you seemed a bit down a short while ago- I hope life is improving for you.


Thanks for thinking of me! I'm hanging in there--way behind on this week's thread but hoping to catch up at some point. We had our Fiesta of Cultures on Saturday which made for a long day; I did get to see my alpaca buddies, though I didn't take any pictures. Yesterday I worked on my cardigan and made a pizza for us to eat while he watched football. Then I came up somehow four stitches short and will have to frog...ah well. That's what I get for working p2togs in dim light. :| I knew better but tried it anyhow.

My laptop also decided to go berserk after I tried to download the update to Windows 8.1. :hunf: So he worked on that a bit but nope, it won't boot at all. I'm back on the old dinosaur desktop for now and will be off to work in a few.

I don't have time right now to comment individually, but Hurrah! for the good news, may all those in need have healing, and hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good day all. It is cloudy and cool. I don't know if rain is in the future, but I hope it is.

I started the Kris Kringle stocking from the workshop. My printer ink isn't working, so I was just using my computer. Just too hard to keep track, so I will have to get the printer working or buy some more ink. It is so expensive, and mine seems to dry up way too fast.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I LOVE THIS!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> My brother just sent me this and I wanted to share...
> 
> Jesus Loves Me (For Seniors)
> 
> ...


 :-D


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you Gwen. I've never seen a chart with this info before. I'll knit some swatches and check it .
Trisha


Gweniepooh said:


> See if this chart on this page/link will help....if you can compare the stitches per inch (if you don't know wrap around a ruler up to 1 inch.
> 
> http://knitting.about.com/od/yarn/a/yarnweight.htm


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> about 20 months ago I decided to learn how to knit socks. I followed Zoe's class, using dpns -- then Darwils magic loop, toe up with magic loop workshops.
> 
> I have a pair of socks on my needles all the time.
> 
> Some match some don't -- I have given 4 pairs away - I decided today to check out the ones I have made -I was quite pleased but it sure does show that matching is not my thing nor muted colors! grin.


What lovely happy socks! Just makes me smile to look at them. They are lovely, Shirley.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I need to learn to do two at once as I always put off doing the 2nd one -- it would be so nice to finish them at once - maybe some of mine would match then. I am going to take Darowil's class using circs and hopefully that will make it easier. If It doesn't cover two at once I might need a lesson Miss Pam :-( :hunf:


Happy to help! I bet Darowil's class might just cover that, though. If not, give a shout and I'll get you through it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My brother just sent me this and I wanted to share...
> 
> Jesus Loves Me (For Seniors)
> 
> ...


Indeed it is. Thanks for sharing. Always good to have a reminder.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

(CHORUS)

God Bless Us All !!!

Every day is a gift .. that's why it's called the Present[/quote]

Thank you, Gwenie!!! That was beautiful...Words of wisdom don't always come out of the mouths of babes!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy, from Washington, has her birthday today

Happy Birthday, Sandy!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy, from Washington, has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sandy!
> Happy Birthday to you!


And happy birthday from the Channel Islands.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Grannypeg, you are in my prayers.
Finished second purple sock. Yea.
Off to walk Maya.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It turned out pretty well. To the white sauce I added some nutmeg,a couple dashes of chipotle chili, and some grated cheddar cheese. We didn't eat all of it, and we had some bratwurst sausages & chicken suasages left over, so I chopped those up and mixed it all together...reheated it for dinner tonght. It was even better! I think I'll be making this again. It does lend itself to lots of variations.:-D


Is there a recipe for that or did is miss it :shock: sounds good for this time of year. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sandy.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~well.....sort of a recipe. Make mush (1 part corn meal to 4 parts water). Once mush is cooked, and you've eaten what you can, pack the leftover mush into a rectangular refrigerator dish. pack it down so there are no air pockets. Don't put a lid on until it is fully cooled. Store in refrigerator. When ready to fry, tip out gelled mush. Cut into fairly thick slices, maybe 1/2" thick. I "fry" in the oven. I sometimes use a bit of bacon fat and olive oil. I brush the top of each slice with some of the oil. I bake at 400 deg F....for about 15-20 mins....turn over and bake another 15-20 mins. Basically, when the slices get browned turn them over. I like to eat with some butter & salt, many use maple syrup, others brown sugar....I've thought about using some leftover chili as a topper. Haven't tried that yet.
> Well....that was a book! Let me know if you try it.


Thanks got it, will try it this week, thanks again :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

SANDY here's a big {{{{HUG}}}} for your birthday! Hope it is wonderful and you have many more!


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~well.....sort of a recipe. Make mush (1 part corn meal to 4 parts water). Once mush is cooked, and you've eaten what you can, pack the leftover mush into a rectangular refrigerator dish. pack it down so there are no air pockets. Don't put a lid on until it is fully cooled. Store in refrigerator. When ready to fry, tip out gelled mush. Cut into fairly thick slices, maybe 1/2" thick. I "fry" in the oven. I sometimes use a bit of bacon fat and olive oil. I brush the top of each slice with some of the oil. I bake at 400 deg F....for about 15-20 mins....turn over and bake another 15-20 mins. Basically, when the slices get browned turn them over. I like to eat with some butter & salt, many use maple syrup, others brown sugar....I've thought about using some leftover chili as a topper. Haven't tried that yet.
> 
> Well....that was a book! Let me know if you try it.


Carol: I can remember when we had fired cornmeal mush when I was growing up. Made it a few times as an adult. Unfortunalely my DH doesn't like mush of any kind. Several my sister and I went back to Indiana for a family renunion and the hotel we were staying has the fried mush on the buffet bar and menu. You would have thought that my sis was in heaven, she was so happy to have the mush. I guess her husband didn't like it either so she didn't make it herself.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sandy.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shirley: a couple of years ago I was going to a conference and needed some mindless knitting to do so I cast on for 3 socks on 1 circular needle. Worked fine for the 3 but did the other half of the pairs individually as I wanted them to match.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy Surrey, the leaves on the trees are really changing colour now although the big acer in the front is still quite green.
> 
> Pup Lover - I would sew the red buttons on with xs of alternate white and red, but then I never do anything straight forward
> 
> ...


So lovely, you really make my day. With the photos.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> And happy birthday from the Channel Islands.


And let me add my birthday greetings to you, Sandy, as well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy to you marikayknits - it is hard to lose a child - seems so wrong - it's supposed to be the other way around.

sam



Marikayknits said:


> My prayers are with you today. We lost our daughter to Hodgekin's Lymphoma in 2007. I know how sad it is when the birthday comes around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a do nothing day this has been - don't feel like doing anything.

56° with very overcast skies - keeps looking like rain - haven't had any yet. will just add to the drabness of the day. need to ask Heidi if we have powdered milk - if so I will go over and start a loaf of bread.

no powdered milk - so guess the bread will wait until tomorrow - "we are not wasting gas to go for just powdered milk" - lol. makes sense I guess.

evidently it has been raining - I just haven't noticed it - at least it didn't blow in the front door which I have open.

funny thing - I woke up this morning - hickory was beside me and she was actually shivering - so I covered her up and cuddled her close to get her warm - went back to sleep for a couple of hours - I guess animals to get cold - I always worried about the animals in the barn being cold - they never closed the barn doors.

think I best get busy and catch up.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a do nothing day this has been - don't feel like doing anything.
> 
> 56° with very overcast skies - keeps looking like rain - haven't had any yet. will just add to the drabness of the day. need to ask Heidi if we have powdered milk - if so I will go over and start a loaf of bread.
> 
> ...


Sam, you can simply omit the powdered milk- or substitute milk for part of the water- but don't delay the timer if you are using fresh milk!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy to help! I bet Darowil's class might just cover that, though. If not, give a shout and I'll get you through it.


Thanks very much -- maybe I will google them and if I run into problems I can ask you. first question do you use very fine corded circs, or does it matter? I hag a 2.25, 2.5 and 2.75 mm needles so am wondering whether a size difference would really matter -- they are addis and I use them for magic loop. those are between 0 and 1 US although they all look like they are considered #1 us in my needle sizer so I might be okay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it certainly is a very dangerous situation both for the residents and the firemen - we need to keep the prayers flying for their safety and well being.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, those fires in NSW are certainly no better at all. They are worried now that the four biggest may join up which will mean a huge mass evacuation. They are expecting Wed to be the worst day. :thumbdown:
> 
> Update... 63 fires with 18 out of control :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures again purplefi - thanks for sharing -

hospice is a wonderful charity to fund - I bet you raised quite a bit. would have loved to have been a fly on the wall to watch the "blur of purple" flying around the floor.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy Surrey, the leaves on the trees are really changing colour now although the big acer in the front is still quite green.
> 
> Pup Lover - I would sew the red buttons on with xs of alternate white and red, but then I never do anything straight forward
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness dollyclaire - i'm glad you guardian angel was on duty also - that could have been a bad situation had you not caught it in time.

what does the charity do with the stamps?

sam



dollyclaire said:


> I think we still have them now as mine was certainly on duty the other day. I had taken delivery of a very heavy box from the parcel man early in the afternoon. It was full of used postage stamps which get sent to me from all over the world for a Charity called Hearing Dogs for the Deaf. He laid it down on the small side counter next to the cooking hob which is a ceramic one. I decided to open it there and then and slid it of onto the hob to have more room. I was in the middle of trying to open it when the phone rang. It was a friend so I went into the sitting room to be more comfortable and we chatted but she had to hang up because she kept coughing and coughing. I picked up the newspaper and started to read that. About an hour later the same friend phoned back as her coughing seemed to have settled. Sure enough we were able to chat for a while she ended the call by saying she was going to go and make herself a hot drink. That sounded like a good idea I thought I would go and make myself a milky coffee. Well when I went into the kitchen the air was blue with smoke and on the hob the box was smouldering away, no sign of flames or anything. I managed to pick up the box and put it outside where it was heavy rain and the path was already wet so I put it down in a little puddle of water where it sizzled! Fortunately the back door is next to the cooker hob so I did not have to carry it far. I left the door open and opened all the windows. I had left the kitchen door open when I went in and still the smoke alarm in the hall did not go off. I did check it later and it was working and I had only renewed the battery the month before! I ended up having all the windows of the house open as the acrid smell seemed every where. I do not have a good sense of smell, it has to be very strong before I smell it and I could smell it! The dog and I were in the sitting room with the door just pushed to enough so that Pippie could not open it as she wanted through to the rabbits and was doing a lot of barking at them.
> I cleaned up the hob which had a small amount of ash on it over the ring that I had heated up some soup for my lunch. The hob was off but there must have been enough residual heat in it for the smouldering of the box to begin.
> I got the little brush and dustpan and swept the ashes into that and just put them in the bin at the side of the cooker. I then went out the back door to check on the box and decided to take out all the stamps that were okay. I did manage to salvage about three quarters of them. I brought them inside in carrier bags but then emptied them out onto the island unit as they were quite warm to touch and I wanted them spread out so they would cool. I was worried about them igniting. There were a few that were a bit brown around the edges so I took them and went to put them in the bin. When I opened the bin the small amount of ash that I put in earlier were glowing bright red. That bin was very quickly put outside in the rain too.
> I really was very fortunate not to have a huge fire in my kitchen. If my friend had not called back I probably would have picked up my knitting and knitted for a while or sat and listened to the news etc. she put the idea of a drink in my head which was why I went into the kitchen. I had such a narrow escape, I am sure my guardian angel was on duty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the laugh kathleendoris - loved the dog stories - the two dogs next door would do the same thing - leave nothing on the counter that is eatable or it won't be there when you go back.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> That description would definitely have fitted our much missed Lab. She once ate the sandwiches which I had packed to take to work, cling film and all! Another time, she took a large chunk out of the Christmas cake which I had put on the work top ready to decorate. She several times ate large quantities of chocolate: no one had told her that chocolate was bad for dogs and she seemed none the worse for the experience. One of my daughters refused to walk her after an incident when she snatched a bag of bread rolls from the shopping basket of a lady who passed by! Or there were the (very hot) sausages she stole from another family's barbecue on a campsite! We had a Cocker spaniel after that: he was greedy, but on on the scale of the Lab.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - I think alexis took them on her phone or ipod.

sam



TNS said:


> Lovely grand kids photos, Sam. Did you take them on your new camera?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks very much -- maybe I will google them and if I run into problems I can ask you. first question do you use very fine corded circs, or does it matter? I hag a 2.25, 2.5 and 2.75 mm needles so am wondering whether a size difference would really matter -- they are addis and I use them for magic loop. those are between 0 and 1 US although they all look like they are considered #1 us in my needle sizer so I might be okay.


That's a really good idea. I usually use size 1 US (2.5mm). I would think the Addis you have would be great. I usually do mine cuff down and only need to separate them to do the heel turn and the beginning ofthe gusset. Then I put them back together on the needles to continue on. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully if you took the time to knit something she would use it - guess one can only hope.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> My day was ok. Just the usual stuff really and I popped in to the hospital again to visit... she is doing really well. Quite cool and wet here today. I must try and get some housework done tomorrow morning. Havent picked up knitting in ages, I would like to make some baby stuff but I dont know if my DD will want and appreciate it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a pumpkin - how did I get "mule"? looks great - really anxious for punkin' chunkin' to air.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> will you shoot it just this once or will you go back - some of those punkin' shooters have done it for a lot of years - they have quite the rivalry.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a really good idea. I usually use size 1 US (2.5mm). I would think the Addis you have would be great. I usually do mine cuff down and only need to separate them to do the heel turn and the beginning ofthe gusset. Then I put them back together on the needles to continue on. I hope that makes sense.


I actually think you could do the same with the toe up but It might be easier top down. I think I will finish this pair and see if I can figure it out. do you do two needles or are both socks on one needle. I can see doing them on two separate needles - is that how you do them?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great sky pictures caren - the moon is beautiful.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it is just getting starting to get light.
> 
> Coffee this morning and two views from my deck this morning about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny kate - it's about right though.

sam



KateB said:


> This was posted in today's KP forum and I thought it was very apt!
> 
> Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think I will ever be a crocheter Jeanette - I struggle just to make a chain. lol

sam

sorry about the hot water -



RookieRetiree said:


> Love the pictures of the grands, Sam, and of course, Hickory.
> 
> I'm heating up some water to use in washing up...won't have hot water until Tuesday now....I'm really fed up with this.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great socks Shirley - I definitely need to get busy and work on mine.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> about 20 months ago I decided to learn how to knit socks. I followed Zoe's class, using dpns -- then Darwils magic loop, toe up with magic loop workshops.
> 
> I have a pair of socks on my needles all the time.
> 
> Some match some don't -- I have given 4 pairs away - I decided today to check out the ones I have made -I was quite pleased but it sure does show that matching is not my thing nor muted colors! grin.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I actually think you could do the same with the toe up but It might be easier top down. I think I will finish this pair and see if I can figure it out. do you do two needles or are both socks on one needle. I can see doing them on two separate needles - is that how you do them?


I bet you can. Yes, I do them on two separate circulars with half of each sock on one and the other half on the other, side by side but separate. And, yes, toe up would work, too. I just learned to knit socks cuff down and feel most comfortable that way. I start them separately and then combine them after a couple of rounds.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, if you can knit then you can crochet. It is easier once you get some instruction. It is all just variations of a chain, just like knitting is variations of knit and purl. If I lived near enough I would be glad to teach you. 
It is wet and very windy here tonight, has been like that all day. Still recovering from holiday and Saturday AGM., so nothing planned this week. All with problems are in my prayers. All celebrating, have a great time. By the way does anyone know where I have put five large balls of baby yarn for the blanket I was going to start today? it is not where I thought and have looked everywhere I can think of. Maybe the gremlins stole it while I was away.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, usually it seems like our weather is similar but today we have a beautiful day sunshine and warm temps. It's quite breezy though it feels as though something is coming in.
I went to the garden to dig potatoes today and came back with potatoes, kale,turnips and Chinese cabbage. Strange picking veggies October 21st! I'm cooking them all up for dinner, and my hunter husband will come in cold and hungry and be happy!


thewren said:


> what a do nothing day this has been - don't feel like doing anything.
> 
> 56° with very overcast skies - keeps looking like rain - haven't had any yet. will just add to the drabness of the day. need to ask Heidi if we have powdered milk - if so I will go over and start a loaf of bread.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL! Sounds like our house!


martina said:


> Sam, if you can knit then you can crochet. It is easier once you get some instruction. It is all just variations of a chain, just like knitting is variations of knit and purl. If I lived near enough I would be glad to teach you.
> It is wet and very windy here tonight, has been like that all day. Still recovering from holiday and Saturday AGM., so nothing planned this week. All with problems are in my prayers. All celebrating, have a great time. By the way does anyone know where I have put five large balls of baby yarn for the blanket I was going to start today? it is not where I thought and have looked everywhere I can think of. Maybe the gremlins stole it while I was away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is great gwen - thanks

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> My brother just sent me this and I wanted to share...
> 
> Jesus Loves Me (For Seniors)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers being said for the safety of the baby - let us know the outcome please.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> I have been out of the loop for a couple of weeks. Hope to get back on track and skim through the weeks I have missed. My son's SO's daughter is expecting her first baby (due date November) but due to a fall on September 25th causing damage to the placenta the baby has not grown since that time. She will be induced this Wednesday. We all pray that this little baby boy will be viable.
> 
> Still recovering from an attack of gout on both feet and hope it is now under control. It's been a gruelling five to six weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying for Mom and baby's safety too.


thewren said:


> prayers being said for the safety of the baby - let us know the outcome please.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not a lot - contrary to popular belief I was totally opposite of the boys - quiet - usually had my nose in a book - rarely went out to play - every so often mom would force me out of the house - thought I needed fresh air - I would sneak a book out with me and hide under the grape arbor and read - did a lot of walking -- wandering around the cemetery - always by myself - I pretty much toed the line - what the folks said I did - never questioned them - never rebelled - did not talk a lot - but as I remember I was happy - guess I didn't know any better.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Handsome lads, can see you in them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I will join in and add my birthday wishes - hope you are enjoying the day.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy, from Washington, has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sandy!
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't know how I missed that recipe - will try it - I love cornmeal mush

sam



Patches39 said:


> Thanks got it, will try it this week, thanks again :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I can do that Julie - thanks

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, you can simply omit the powdered milk- or substitute milk for part of the water- but don't delay the timer if you are using fresh milk!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I may try again - ohio Kathy had helped me learn to chain and single crochet - I haven't done much with it since then. suppose I should practice.

sam



martina said:


> Sam, if you can knit then you can crochet. It is easier once you get some instruction. It is all just variations of a chain, just like knitting is variations of knit and purl. If I lived near enough I would be glad to teach you.
> It is wet and very windy here tonight, has been like that all day. Still recovering from holiday and Saturday AGM., so nothing planned this week. All with problems are in my prayers. All celebrating, have a great time. By the way does anyone know where I have put five large balls of baby yarn for the blanket I was going to start today? it is not where I thought and have looked everywhere I can think of. Maybe the gremlins stole it while I was away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what country do you live in nittergma?

sam



nittergma said:


> Sam, usually it seems like our weather is similar but today we have a beautiful day sunshine and warm temps. It's quite breezy though it feels as though something is coming in.
> I went to the garden to dig potatoes today and came back with potatoes, kale,turnips and Chinese cabbage. Strange picking veggies October 21st! I'm cooking them all up for dinner, and my hunter husband will come in cold and hungry and be happy!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Start of a new week - I don't know where the time goes these days. I ended up at urgent care on Sunday - my throat was so sore I was in tears. No strep, but red and raw, dr put me on a 10 day course of antibiotics and an antihistamine- I sure hope this does the trick. I haven't talked to Charlotte so as soon as I get my voice back and stop coughing I will call her. I had a FB message from Alyson Clark's son Darren about her passing. Such a shame her Gypsycream bears were some of the best I have seen and she was so sweet. Her FB page is Furry Bear & Friends if anyone would like to see her work or leave her family a message. I hope that everyone is doing ok. I just can't sit here very long and type or read. So back to my recliner and maybe a nap. luv-AZ


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

This is a wee message primarily for the UK KTPers. I was in B&M Homestore on Saturday and saw some inexpensive little ]ivory-coloured ceramic pots and a soapdish with an embossed pattern of cables and stocking stitch. Just gorgeous and like the knitting-patterned mug shown on KTP a couple of weeks ago. I bought a couple of pieces and they look good in my bathroom but would do equally well in a bedroom or craft room. Lovely for a knitting fan as a present. I'd better go and get dry. Crossing the street from the car to my door in driving rain wasn't enjoyable.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks for the laugh kathleendoris - loved the dog stories - the two dogs next door would do the same thing - leave nothing on the counter that is eatable or it won't be there when you go back.
> 
> sam


Many years ago I had two Red Setters. They loved cheese - the smellier the better. One day I had a few friends in for lunch and afterwards we sat talking when all of a sudden we realised it was time to pick the kids up from school. We piled everything on to the kitchen table and rushed off to school. When I came back I started to do a proper clear up - I could have sworn there was some cheese left over...........???


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> prayers being said for the safety of the baby - let us know the outcome please.
> 
> sam


Praying for a happy outcome for this baby and for all the family who will be having a very tense time. Please let us know the outcome.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Start of a new week - I don't know where the time goes these days. I ended up at urgent care on Sunday - my throat was so sore I was in tears. No strep, but red and raw, dr put me on a 10 day course of antibiotics and an antihistamine- I sure hope this does the trick. I haven't talked to Charlotte so as soon as I get my voice back and stop coughing I will call her. I had a FB message from Alyson Clark's son Darren about her passing. Such a shame her Gypsycream bears were some of the best I have seen and she was so sweet. Her FB page is Furry Bear & Friends if anyone would like to see her work or leave her family a message. I hope that everyone is doing ok. I just can't sit here very long and type or read. So back to my recliner and maybe a nap. luv-AZ


Rest all you can. Hope you start feeling better soon when the antibiotics kick in.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That description would definitely have fitted our much missed Lab. She once ate the sandwiches which I had packed to take to work, cling film and all! Another time, she took a large chunk out of the Christmas cake which I had put on the work top ready to decorate. She several times ate large quantities of chocolate: no one had told her that chocolate was bad for dogs and she seemed none the worse for the experience. One of my daughters refused to walk her after an incident when she snatched a bag of bread rolls from the shopping basket of a lady who passed by! Or there were the (very hot) sausages she stole from another family's barbecue on a campsite! We had a Cocker spaniel after that: he was greedy, but on on the scale of the Lab.


We had a golden cocker spaniel and a blue roan when we had the Rosie Tavern. I had done a cooked breakfast for DH and called to him that it was dished up and on the kitchen table waiting for him. Called goodbye to him and set off downstairs to catch the bus to work. I heard the shout when I was waiting to cross the road. The golden cocker had jumped up onto the chair and ate his breakfast, licked the plate clean! One very unamused DH lol 
another time we left them for an hour and when we came back they had demolished an unopened box of after eight mints but the bizarre bit was the fact that the paper envelopes that the mints are in were all still in the box intact but no mints! The blue roan scoffed a Terry's chocolate orange with the silver foil on, we knew it was eaten only by her when she did her business as her pooh had the silver foil in it lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming your way az - stay inside and keep warm.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Start of a new week - I don't know where the time goes these days. I ended up at urgent care on Sunday - my throat was so sore I was in tears. No strep, but red and raw, dr put me on a 10 day course of antibiotics and an antihistamine- I sure hope this does the trick. I haven't talked to Charlotte so as soon as I get my voice back and stop coughing I will call her. I had a FB message from Alyson Clark's son Darren about her passing. Such a shame her Gypsycream bears were some of the best I have seen and she was so sweet. Her FB page is Furry Bear & Friends if anyone would like to see her work or leave her family a message. I hope that everyone is doing ok. I just can't sit here very long and type or read. So back to my recliner and maybe a nap. luv-AZ


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Prayers for the baby.
Gwen, loved the Jesus loves and the story. It says it all.
Sam, you can use real milk like Julie said, just don't set the delay timer.
Blew up the motor in the washing machine today, didn't need that happen. Lucky my DH is handy he orders the parts and puts them in. Hope it isn't to expensive.
First four apple kuchens are almost done and started the dough for the next four. 
Happy Birthday Sandy. Hugs to all.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Both of your deck views are wonderful...and love the coffee in those beautiful cups!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like the words of a true Scottswoman to me. lol :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OH!!! I am so thankful you were able to take care of it before a major fire occurred and that you were not hurt. How frightening that must have been! {{{HUGS}}} to you and to your guardian angel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Re Gweniepooh Every day is a gift .. that's why it's called the Present

Thanks Gweniepooh , that is just lovely. When I read it I could hear the tune in my head as I read along. It is many years since I heard it being sung but I do remember that it did seem to be the adults who sung the loudest lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think getting even chains is the hardest part....

I had to get involved ... we have a tracking number and the part should be here tomorrow a.m. Sometimes, you just have to go to a supervisor.



thewren said:


> I don't think I will ever be a crocheter Jeanette - I struggle just to make a chain. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> sorry about the hot water -


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness dollyclaire - i'm glad you guardian angel was on duty also - that could have been a bad situation had you not caught it in time.
> 
> what does the charity do with the stamps?
> 
> sam


The dealer looks through them looking for specific ones that he can sell to his customers. He weighs them into smaller quantities and sells them at stamp auctions. He also does an online auction as well. It must pay him well as he has given up his full time job and is now only working on the stamps. It really is amazing to think that money can be made from something that was probably going to end up in the rubbish. I find that very satisfying, I am never sure whether that is down to being Scottish or because I had a career in Finance lol lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Sam, if you can knit then you can crochet. It is easier once you get some instruction. It is all just variations of a chain, just like knitting is variations of knit and purl. If I lived near enough I would be glad to teach you.
> It is wet and very windy here tonight, has been like that all day. Still recovering from holiday and Saturday AGM., so nothing planned this week. All with problems are in my prayers. All celebrating, have a great time. By the way does anyone know where I have put five large balls of baby yarn for the blanket I was going to start today? it is not where I thought and have looked everywhere I can think of. Maybe the gremlins stole it while I was away.


In our house if something went missing or could not be found mum always said it was that Mr Nobody. He was always around when we were young, I remember my older sister frightening me by telling me that Mr Nobody crept into our bedroom after we had gone to sleep looking for all the things that went missing lol lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Re Grannypeg quote=thewren]prayers being said for the safety of the baby - let us know the outcome please.

sam[/quote]

Sending prayers too and hope your poor feet recover quickly from the gout


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming your way az - stay inside and keep warm.
> 
> sam


I hope you feel better soon, sending healing thoughts


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> The dealer looks through them looking for specific ones that he can sell to his customers. He weighs them into smaller quantities and sells them at stamp auctions. He also does an online auction as well. It must pay him well as he has given up his full time job and is now only working on the stamps. It really is amazing to think that money can be made from something that was probably going to end up in the rubbish. I find that very satisfying, I am never sure whether that is down to being Scottish or because I had a career in Finance lol lol


I met a lady at a craft fair recently who recycles old furniture and decorates items with stamps. She had an old fashioned wooden framed mirror - the sort we used to put on wash stands - cleaned it up and decorated all around the edge with many stamps and then varnished it. My 12 year old GD was with me and fell in love with it. Since I owed her a birthday present I couldn't refuse could I? The lady said she knew it finish up with a "little princess" so she made sure to put plenty of stamps with pictures of princesses on it including several with Princess Diana!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sandi, so sorry you have,sore throat. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> I met a lady at a craft fair recently who recycles old furniture and decorates items with stamps. She had an old fashioned wooden framed mirror - the sort we used to put on wash stands - cleaned it up and decorated all around the edge with many stamps and then varnished it. My 12 year old GD was with me and fell in love with it. Since I owed her a birthday present I couldn't refuse could I? The lady said she knew it finish up with a "little princess" so she made sure to put plenty of stamps with pictures of princesses on it including several with Princess Diana!


That is lovely, you do get some beautiful commerative stamps and of course the Princess Diana stamps were just beautiful. I am sure your GD will cherish your gift and it is something quite unique too.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

about 20 months ago I decided to learn how to knit socks. I followed Zoe's class, using dpns -- then Darwils magic loop, toe up with magic loop workshops. 

I have a pair of socks on my needles all the time. 

Some match some don't -- I have given 4 pairs away - I decided today to check out the ones I have made -I was quite pleased but it sure does show that matching is not my thing nor muted colors! grin.

Shirley, I love your socks. You always bring such beautiful work to the table.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I used to have a yellow lab that constantly got into things. My nephew was dog sitting, and in my haste to get out of town, left some groceries on the floor for my nephew to put up. He and his wife took a nap and when they got up the den was covered in flour, cake mixes, jello, and every other powdery thing I had bought. He was horrified! I wish he had taken a picture!

Then another time, my DD got out 6 frozen chicken breasts to thaw for dinner. When I got home, I went into the kitchen to start dinner. DD was in her room, so I yelled, "Did you forget to get out the chidken?" She responded with the location of the chicken. Nothing was there. Needless to say, the dog didn't eat anything that night! I don't know how he ate 6 frozen chicken breasts, but he did have a contented look on his face that night!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love the coffee, and the view is definitely not bad. Great combination. :thumbup:


Thanks :-D :-D My favorite view or at least at home it is.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> We have a nice sunny but cool day here. We had the wood stove lit for the night and it got quite warm in here so I guess it didn't get as cold last night. I slept so sound I'm still waking up!
> Dollyclaire, I'm glad you are safe, that must have been very scary!!! Sounds like some advice on a smoke detector location would be helpful.We seem to have the same problem here.
> Kate, I love the poem! I'm just glad I don't have one of those things that corrects spelling for me I'd go crazy! Now one to help with grammar etc. would be good for me.
> Caren I love the coffee cups this morning Your pictures of the moon are amazing! I have an old 35 mm film camera that uses different lenses but it needs repair I had a lot of fun with it.
> ...


Thank you I love posting them for everyone to see. The moon is second to clouds when it comes to favorite things to photograph. I used to have an old 35mm one. When I started working along with a photographer I had to switch out for digital. It is nicer in some ways.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Sandy! I hope you are having a wonderful day and that the next year brings you good things. Thank you for the box of knitted wear for the flood victims. If by chance we end up on Vancouver Island I hope to meet you sometime. Here is my card for you! Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I can do that Julie - thanks
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Caught up at last. I managed to read 2 or 3 pages yesterday before my laptop crashed. This is beginning to become a regular problem - every 2/3 weeks and always Google Chrome seems to be the trouble. Have to uninstall it and then re install it but I shouldn't have to keep on doing that. Think I need to speak to my computer man. My TV "died" on Friday evening but I managed to retune that. Bought a new printer last week and installed that. I'm feeling so IT smart! Truth is I don't know what I'm doing most of the time, just keep pushing buttons till something happens!
> Thanks to all who keep posting their pictures - guess that's the next thing this IT genius needs to get her head round! Sam - great pictures of your grandsons.
> Caren - love your enormous machine. Wish we could get to see the event on TV here.
> PurpleFi - love the Barn Dance pictures, and the garden as usual.
> A very grey rainy day here today so perfect for knitting. Have sorted out all the problems with that at last. How I hate all these problems. I just want a peaceful, smooth running life with no glitches! Don't we all!


Sounds as if you are catching up with things, I still have teens here that I ask and when that fails I call the oldest son. I think you can watch it on the computer. I have asked and am waiting on the girl getting back to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Many years ago I had two Red Setters. They loved cheese - the smellier the better. One day I had a few friends in for lunch and afterwards we sat talking when all of a sudden we realised it was time to pick the kids up from school. We piled everything on to the kitchen table and rushed off to school. When I came back I started to do a proper clear up - I could have sworn there was some cheese left over...........???


Oh dear- and of course they can reach so high!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Senior version of Jesus Loves Me" 

Here is a new version just for us who have white hair or no hair at all. For us over middle age (or even those almost there) and all you others, check out this newest version of Jesus Loves Me. 


JESUS LOVES ME 

Jesus loves me, this I know, 
Though my hair is white as snow 
Though my sight is growing dim, 
Still He bids me trust in Him. 
(CHORUS) 



YES, JESUS LOVES ME.. YES, JESUS LOVES ME.. 
YES, JESUS LOVES ME FOR THE BIBLE TELLS ME SO. 

Though my steps are oh, so slow, 
With my hand in His I'll go 
On through life, let come what may, 
He'll be there to lead the way. 


(CHORUS) 

When the nights are dark and long, 
In my heart He puts a song. 
Telling me in words so clear, 
"Have no fear, for I am near." 


(CHORUS) 

When my work on earth is done, 
And life's victories have been won. 
He will take me home above, 
Then I'll understand His love 


(CHORUS) 

I love Jesus, does He know? 
Have I ever told Him so? 
Jesus loves to hear me say, 
That I love Him every day. 

(CHORUS) 

God Bless Us All !!! 

Every day is a gift .. that's why it's called the Present

Gwen, Love, Love, Love this. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> We had a golden cocker spaniel and a blue roan when we had the Rosie Tavern. I had done a cooked breakfast for DH and called to him that it was dished up and on the kitchen table waiting for him. Called goodbye to him and set off downstairs to catch the bus to work. I heard the shout when I was waiting to cross the road. The golden cocker had jumped up onto the chair and ate his breakfast, licked the plate clean! One very unamused DH lol
> another time we left them for an hour and when we came back they had demolished an unopened box of after eight mints but the bizarre bit was the fact that the paper envelopes that the mints are in were all still in the box intact but no mints! The blue roan scoffed a Terry's chocolate orange with the silver foil on, we knew it was eaten only by her when she did her business as her pooh had the silver foil in it lol


Similarly the first Cardigan Corgi I encountered- known as Pixie- used, given half a chance, leap on the chair and thence to the table top, in the hopes we might have already put the butter , etc on the table- we just had to ban her from mealtime in the end. Ringo is soooo much better behaved, although he has finished up my coffee on the odd occasion, when I have been less than vigilant. Pets can cause havoc! But we still love them to bits.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Prayers for the baby.
> Gwen, loved the Jesus loves and the story. It says it all.
> Sam, you can use real milk like Julie said, just don't set the delay timer.
> Blew up the motor in the washing machine today, didn't need that happen. Lucky my DH is handy he orders the parts and puts them in. Hope it isn't to expensive.
> ...


Come come, Spider- the rule around here- mention a recipe - let us share it! or at least direct us to the original posting- I love apfel kuchen- and would really like your recipe!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This was posted in today's KP forum and I thought it was very apt!
> 
> Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I used to have a yellow lab that constantly got into things. My nephew was dog sitting, and in my haste to get out of town, left some groceries on the floor for my nephew to put up. He and his wife took a nap and when they got up the den was covered in flour, cake mixes, jello, and every other powdery thing I had bought. He was horrified! I wish he had taken a picture!
> 
> Then another time, my DD got out 6 frozen chicken breasts to thaw for dinner. When I got home, I went into the kitchen to start dinner. DD was in her room, so I yelled, "Did you forget to get out the chidken?" She responded with the location of the chicken. Nothing was there. Needless to say, the dog didn't eat anything that night! I don't know how he ate 6 frozen chicken breasts, but he did have a contented look on his face that night!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

have been out of the loop for a couple of weeks. Hope to get back on track and skim through the weeks I have missed. My son's SO's daughter is expecting her first baby (due date November) but due to a fall on September 25th causing damage to the placenta the baby has not grown since that time. She will be induced this Wednesday. We all pray that this little baby boy will be viable. 

Still recovering from an attack of gout on both feet and hope it is now under control. It's been a gruelling five to six weeks.

Prayers still coming to all those in need

Grannypeg, we will all pray for the baby and it's mother and for healing of your gout. Know this is painful.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Similarly the first Cardigan Corgi I encountered- known as Pixie- used, given half a chance, leap on the chair and thence to the table top, in the hopes we might have already put the butter , etc on the table- we just had to ban her from mealtime in the end. Ringo is soooo much better behaved, although he has finished up my coffee on the odd occasion, when I have been less than vigilant. Pets can cause havoc! But we still love them to bits.


I had a dog, a mixed breed, that got on the table and ate a whole bag of miniature Snickers. I accused my DH of eating all of the Halloween candy. Later, I caught her on the table, looking for more! I pushed in the chairs from then on!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy, from Washington, has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sandy!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Thanks for the reminder, Julie.

Hi, Sandy. I hope you have a wonderful birthday and can extend your birthday celebrations all week!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had a dog, a mixed breed, that got on the table and ate a whole bag of miniature Snickers. I accused my DH of eating all of the Halloween candy. Later, I caught her on the table, looking for more! I pushed in the chairs from then on!


My parents' chairs had arms- so we were unable to take such a simple remedy!!!! At least not without changing the whole set of Dining furniture!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the reminder, Julie.
> 
> Hi, Sandy. I hope you have a wonderful birthday and can extend your birthday celebrations all week!!
> Junek


I have 92 on my 'buddy list' now- not all Tea Party people- but at least it helps remember who actually contributes to the conversation. I would have to acknowledge there could be a good case for sticking to one avatar- And I know I am one of the 'worst offenders' there!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the laugh kathleendoris - loved the dog stories - the two dogs next door would do the same thing - leave nothing on the counter that is eatable or it won't be there when you go back.
> 
> sam


My daughter told me when she was living with her bf, they put a plate of just fried bacon on the counterand had to go to the store. When they came home, the plate of bacon was licked perfectly clean. The bf's dog that was the size of a terrier had evidently managed to get to the plate of bacon and ate every slice. The funniest part was when she said, her bf picked up the dog and held him up to his face and said, "Let me smell your breath". Every time I think about it, it makes me chuckle!
JuneK


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We had a cat who brought home a string of sausages once, then a brown paper wrapper of uncooked steak. Another cat once got onto the kitchen table and pushed the plate of roast chicken onto the floor and helped the dog to eat it. They both left all the bones! though.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Start of a new week - I don't know where the time goes these days. I ended up at urgent care on Sunday - my throat was so sore I was in tears. No strep, but red and raw, dr put me on a 10 day course of antibiotics and an antihistamine- I sure hope this does the trick. I haven't talked to Charlotte so as soon as I get my voice back and stop coughing I will call her. I had a FB message from Alyson Clark's son Darren about her passing. Such a shame her Gypsycream bears were some of the best I have seen and she was so sweet. Her FB page is Furry Bear & Friends if anyone would like to see her work or leave her family a message. I hope that everyone is doing ok. I just can't sit here very long and type or read. So back to my recliner and maybe a nap. luv-AZ


So sorry you're feeling so rotten. Hope the antibiotics work quickly...lay back in your recliner and relax.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Re Gweniepooh Every day is a gift .. that's why it's called the Present
> 
> Thanks Gweniepooh , that is just lovely. When I read it I could hear the tune in my head as I read along. It is many years since I heard it being sung but I do remember that it did seem to be the adults who sung the loudest lol


My daughter went out to lunch after church Sun. She said while she was eating she heard a group of young people singing, "Jesus Loves Me". She said it was so nice to hear it sung in a restaurant when you're really not expecting it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Sandy! I hope you are having a wonderful day and that the next year brings you good things. Thank you for the box of knitted wear for the flood victims. If by chance we end up on Vancouver Island I hope to meet you sometime. Here is my card for you! Shirley


Beautiful, as always, Shirley. Even though it's for Sandy's b'day, I'm sure everyone else will enjoy it,too!
JUneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> In our house if something went missing or could not be found mum always said it was that Mr Nobody. He was always around when we were young, I remember my older sister frightening me by telling me that Mr Nobody crept into our bedroom after we had gone to sleep looking for all the things that went missing lol lol


We still call missing stuff 'the gremlins were at it again' leftovers from the war I guess. My kids always say the same. I don't remember any of them asking what Gremlins were.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sandy - hope you are having a wonderful day.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy, from Washington, has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sandy!
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Just saw those files on the news. Hope everyone in harm's way keep safe.

Peggy



thewren said:


> it certainly is a very dangerous situation both for the residents and the firemen - we need to keep the prayers flying for their safety and well being.
> 
> sam


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I had crocheted a baby cocoon for a newborn. Now I am doing one for a preemie. I am hoping I may get two done. Have to keep busy and feeling positive.



angelam said:


> Praying for a happy outcome for this baby and for all the family who will be having a very tense time. Please let us know the outcome.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Our first dog, after we bought this farm, was a lab/cross. We called him Nugie after the guy on Miami Vice. He was still under a year and one Sunday I put the cooked roast on the dining room table and before I knew it he had grabbed it. I grabbed it back, cleaned it off and put it back on the table. No one was any the wiser until I told them AFTER supper was over.

I think we will laugh about that forever.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I need to learn to do two at once as I always put off doing the 2nd one -- it would be so nice to finish them at once - maybe some of mine would match then. I am going to take Darowil's class using circs and hopefully that will make it easier. If It doesn't cover two at once I might need a lesson Miss Pam :-( :hunf:


One of the points of the 2 circulars workshop is to branch into 2 at a time.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Love the dog stories as I can relate. Had a beagle, Rosie, that we took to SD to visit my sister on vacation. We made 3 batches of whole wheat noodles and had them hanging on the front porch, on racks, to dry. Somehow we forgot to close the porch door. Rosie got out, ate all three batches and ended up with fantastic whole wheat diarrhea. Bummer that. we had to start over with our noodle making.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of the points of the 2 circulars workshop is to branch into 2 at a time.


I thought you would probably cover that in your workshop.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I just lost my post.
I am fixing to start a pair of red socks for my daughter. I need to know the exact number of stitsches to cast on.
She wears an 11 shoe. Her foot circumference is 9.5 and her calf is 16.5
I get 7 stitches to the inch with a size 1.5 needle
7x9.5=66.5 - 10% (6.6) =60 or 64 to be divisible by 4
I get 9 stitches to the inch with a size 1
9x9.5=85.5-10%=75.5 or 76
IS this correct?
Dollyclaire, so glad you weren't hurt
MaryKay....you are on my prayer list.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Start of a new week - I don't know where the time goes these days. I ended up at urgent care on Sunday - my throat was so sore I was in tears. No strep, but red and raw, dr put me on a 10 day course of antibiotics and an antihistamine- I sure hope this does the trick. I haven't talked to Charlotte so as soon as I get my voice back and stop coughing I will call her. I had a FB message from Alyson Clark's son Darren about her passing. Such a shame her Gypsycream bears were some of the best I have seen and she was so sweet. Her FB page is Furry Bear & Friends if anyone would like to see her work or leave her family a message. I hope that everyone is doing ok. I just can't sit here very long and type or read. So back to my recliner and maybe a nap. luv-AZ


Do hope the antibiotics work soon- don't usually take long to start you feeling better.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> My prayers are with you today. We lost our daughter to Hodgekin's Lymphoma in 2007. I know how sad it is when the birthday comes around.


My oldest Son, 1995, on my birthday, So I do something special for someone who needs a lift, at hospital or a home. :-D it helps.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> That is sad but so true, Sam. And it's sad to be in a restaurant and see a couple, married or 'dating' who are both on their phone....they might as well be eating alone! Guess the children are copying the adults in their lives!
> JuneK


Ditto, so true. :-(


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> I have been out of the loop for a couple of weeks. Hope to get back on track and skim through the weeks I have missed. My son's SO's daughter is expecting her first baby (due date November) but due to a fall on September 25th causing damage to the placenta the baby has not grown since that time. She will be induced this Wednesday. We all pray that this little baby boy will be viable.
> 
> Still recovering from an attack of gout on both feet and hope it is now under control. It's been a gruelling five to six weeks.
> 
> ...


Praying for the baby and family. Hope that you are doing much better, That would be very uncomfortable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Indeed it is. Thanks for sharing. Always good to have a reminder.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy, from Washington, has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sandy!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of the points of the 2 circulars workshop is to branch into 2 at a time.


Good! I planned on taking it because i can see how handy it would be to be able to use 2 circs together. I really like the idea of doing two socks in steps, at once.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Start of a new week - I don't know where the time goes these days. I ended up at urgent care on Sunday - my throat was so sore I was in tears. No strep, but red and raw, dr put me on a 10 day course of antibiotics and an antihistamine- I sure hope this does the trick. I haven't talked to Charlotte so as soon as I get my voice back and stop coughing I will call her. I had a FB message from Alyson Clark's son Darren about her passing. Such a shame her Gypsycream bears were some of the best I have seen and she was so sweet. Her FB page is Furry Bear & Friends if anyone would like to see her work or leave her family a message. I hope that everyone is doing ok. I just can't sit here very long and type or read. So back to my recliner and maybe a nap. luv-AZ


I hope the meds kick in quickly and you start feeling better soon.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> I have been out of the loop for a couple of weeks. Hope to get back on track and skim through the weeks I have missed. My son's SO's daughter is expecting her first baby (due date November) but due to a fall on September 25th causing damage to the placenta the baby has not grown since that time. She will be induced this Wednesday. We all pray that this little baby boy will be viable.
> 
> Still recovering from an attack of gout on both feet and hope it is now under control. It's been a gruelling five to six weeks.
> 
> ...


Prayers for the babe and the family. Hope you continue to get relief from the gout attack.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Many years ago I had two Red Setters. They loved cheese - the smellier the better. One day I had a few friends in for lunch and afterwards we sat talking when all of a sudden we realised it was time to pick the kids up from school. We piled everything on to the kitchen table and rushed off to school. When I came back I started to do a proper clear up - I could have sworn there was some cheese left over...........???


 :shock:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday to Sandy. May you be blessed today and everyday.

Shirley and Julie....you are right in letting others know that we are all blessed with talents and we should not be concerned about who does something better than others. I just love seeing what others are doing and the pictures bring me such great joy at the end of a long workday. My oldest son had such a tough time surviving the 1st year of his life and the next 2 were equally as difficult. We are so blessed to have him in our life. I raised him to know that everyone has things that they are not good at and that they will do other things and be awesome at it. So I told him he could count his blessings and live a happy life or focus on his shortcomings and live a miserable life. He cannot run without serious pain. Has been that way since he was 2 years old. I let him try baseball but the pain was so much that he could not make it to 1st base without limping. He eventually gave it up and learned to do voices for puppets, play trumpet, and speak multiple languages. He is truly blessed and is at peace with that. Shirley...I know that the items sent were a true blessing to people in need and I am so glad that you could fix the scarves that needed love and attention as I did not want to disappoint the 12 year old girl who cared enough to learn to loom knit to help other people in this world. Thanks once again for letting us join in with your mission to help others who were in need.

Nanacaren....The moon pics were awesome. Thanks for sharing them with us. 

I so need to get to bed as today was long and the week will continue to deliver more of what today was like.

Take care everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is a pumpkin - how did I get "mule"? looks great - really anxious for punkin' chunkin' to air.
> 
> sam


When she first started painting it I wasn't sure what it was. All I saw was a ruff outline. Then the colour and detail last. 
I am still nervous but much better now that there is no more at my place. I am anxious for it to air as well.. that means I will be done with it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> We had a golden cocker spaniel and a blue roan when we had the Rosie Tavern. I had done a cooked breakfast for DH and called to him that it was dished up and on the kitchen table waiting for him. Called goodbye to him and set off downstairs to catch the bus to work. I heard the shout when I was waiting to cross the road. The golden cocker had jumped up onto the chair and ate his breakfast, licked the plate clean! One very unamused DH lol
> another time we left them for an hour and when we came back they had demolished an unopened box of after eight mints but the bizarre bit was the fact that the paper envelopes that the mints are in were all still in the box intact but no mints! The blue roan scoffed a Terry's chocolate orange with the silver foil on, we knew it was eaten only by her when she did her business as her pooh had the silver foil in it lol


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> We had a cat who brought home a string of sausages once, then a brown paper wrapper of uncooked steak. Another cat once got onto the kitchen table and pushed the plate of roast chicken onto the floor and helped the dog to eat it. They both left all the bones! though.


Too funny.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> about 20 months ago I decided to learn how to knit socks. I followed Zoe's class, using dpns -- then Darwils magic loop, toe up with magic loop workshops.
> 
> I have a pair of socks on my needles all the time.
> 
> Some match some don't -- I have given 4 pairs away - I decided today to check out the ones I have made -I was quite pleased but it sure does show that matching is not my thing nor muted colors! grin.


Beautiful socks, and lovely color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you have a picture of your shawl dawn?
> 
> i don't know about the rest of you but i got an email last week concerning the dreambird - evidently she had reworked the directions, etc - and since i had bought the pattern i got an updated version. will print it off once i get my new printer set up.
> 
> sam


I gave up on it Sam. Niw that tgere has been clarification bith by Rookie and Kehinkle as well as the designer I will put it back in my to do list


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great sky pictures caren - the moon is beautiful.
> 
> sam


  Thank you!! I am glad I took photos last night there are too many clouds tonight can't even see the moon.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Went with the red thread, thank you all for your opinions!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy, from Washington, has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sandy!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy birthday, from me, too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll have to check my mail I don't remember seeing anything in it about the dreambird.


I didnt get anything either


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Sam, if you can knit then you can crochet. It is easier once you get some instruction. It is all just variations of a chain, just like knitting is variations of knit and purl. If I lived near enough I would be glad to teach you.
> It is wet and very windy here tonight, has been like that all day. Still recovering from holiday and Saturday AGM., so nothing planned this week. All with problems are in my prayers. All celebrating, have a great time. By the way does anyone know where I have put five large balls of baby yarn for the blanket I was going to start today? it is not where I thought and have looked everywhere I can think of. Maybe the gremlins stole it while I was away.


I am sure you will find it in the last place you look. LOL that is what my dad used to tell us all the time when we were looking for something. :roll: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Sam, usually it seems like our weather is similar but today we have a beautiful day sunshine and warm temps. It's quite breezy though it feels as though something is coming in.
> I went to the garden to dig potatoes today and came back with potatoes, kale,turnips and Chinese cabbage. Strange picking veggies October 21st! I'm cooking them all up for dinner, and my hunter husband will come in cold and hungry and be happy!


It is odd picking veggies this late in the year. I still have egg plants growing and tomatoes. I am letting them continue until I have to pick everything.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My brother just sent me this and I wanted to share...
> 
> Jesus Loves Me (For Seniors)
> 
> ...


Thanks.
 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> prayers being said for the safety of the baby - let us know the outcome please.
> 
> sam


Prayers and healing energy being sent to mum and baby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure you will find it in the last place you look. LOL that is what my dad used to tell us all the time when we were looking for something. :roll: :roll:


And of course you have no need to look anywhere after that- took years before I got that one figured!!!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> I have been out of the loop for a couple of weeks. Hope to get back on track and skim through the weeks I have missed. My son's SO's daughter is expecting her first baby (due date November) but due to a fall on September 25th causing damage to the placenta the baby has not grown since that time. She will be induced this Wednesday. We all pray that this little baby boy will be viable.
> 
> Still recovering from an attack of gout on both feet and hope it is now under control. It's been a gruelling five to six weeks.
> 
> ...


Prayers going out to you and SO's daughter,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy, from Washington, has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sandy!
> Happy Birthday to you!


Ditto :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I may try again - ohio Kathy had helped me learn to chain and single crochet - I haven't done much with it since then. suppose I should practice.
> 
> sam


I find crocheting is much faster then knitting for most items. Yes you should practice


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I actually think you could do the same with the toe up but It might be easier top down. I think I will finish this pair and see if I can figure it out. do you do two needles or are both socks on one needle. I can see doing them on two separate needles - is that how you do them?


Shirley, I do toe up two at a time with magic lop or two circs. I will cast on one ball, then cast on the second one. Work them off like you do for singles, just being extra carefull (at beginning) to use the correct yarn ball. I work until the heel, then do those separately; putting the first one on another circ, do the heel then work the second sock. I have used two dpn to work back and forth on the heel. After both heels are finished, I put them on the long circ or on the two circs. If the yarn tangles, I just hold the yarn and let the needles dangle. It will untwist by itself. It is easier than it sounds. Top down is a bit different. I cast the first one on, then divide in two. Cast the second one on a different needle, divide in two, then using another circ or two dpns, pick the sts off the needles and then slide them onto the working circ. Make sure that the working yarn is on the right side for both. Hope that makes sense. I use the knit on method for casting on. Sype me sometime and I will see if I can show you better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> This is a wee message primarily for the UK KTPers. I was in B&M Homestore on Saturday and saw some inexpensive little ]ivory-coloured ceramic pots and a soapdish with an embossed pattern of cables and stocking stitch. Just gorgeous and like the knitting-patterned mug shown on KTP a couple of weeks ago. I bought a couple of pieces and they look good in my bathroom but would do equally well in a bedroom or craft room. Lovely for a knitting fan as a present. I'd better go and get dry. Crossing the street from the car to my door in driving rain wasn't enjoyable.


those sound absolutely lovely. Oh hope you didn't catch a chill.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all, tired tonight. Made a list of things to get done and I was busy all day and still didn't get to cross to many off. But another day I guess. Sounds like everyone is doing socks. Will be lots of nice warm feet this winter.
I bet the red buttons and thread look nice.
The quilt is coming together and will post a picture when it is done. Making it out of fabric that I had and I am so hoping I have enough so I don't have to buy any more. I think I will have to start using patterns instead of cutting and sewing and hoping and guessing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course you have no need to look anywhere after that- took years before I got that one figured!!!!!!!


It did me too until I had children of my own


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> not a lot - contrary to popular belief I was totally opposite of the boys - quiet - usually had my nose in a book - rarely went out to play - every so often mom would force me out of the house - thought I needed fresh air - I would sneak a book out with me and hide under the grape arbor and read - did a lot of walking -- wandering around the cemetery - always by myself - I pretty much toed the line - what the folks said I did - never questioned them - never rebelled - did not talk a lot - but as I remember I was happy - guess I didn't know any better.
> 
> sam


WOW, I was like that, coming up. Not to much different now.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I live in North eastern Ohio, trumbull county I wonder if your weather comes this way.


thewren said:


> what country do you live in nittergma?
> 
> sam


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Quick run over to Indy today at noon. Haven't done much since delivering. Read a few chapters in a book I started and took a short nap. Had a long telephone chat with my DD1. We don't get to do it too often in person as her family or work interfers.

Good thoughts to all. May call it an early night and crawl into bed.

See you all in the morning.

OH Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, so sorry you have,sore throat. Hope you feel better soon.


Ditto


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good night to all I am worn out the pigs got out of their fence today. We had to chase them home from the neighbours yard. 

Hugs to all in need and healing energy too. Gentle hugs to those who's FM is acting up. Pleasant dreams


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope I can use a lot of it up before frost. We have quite alot of young dill plants I will have to harvest and perhaps dry.


NanaCaren said:


> It is odd picking veggies this late in the year. I still have egg plants growing and tomatoes. I am letting them continue until I have to pick everything.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Good night Caren, I bet you'll sleep well tonight, as well as the pigs!


NanaCaren said:


> Good night to all I am worn out the pigs got out of their fence today. We had to chase them home from the neighbours yard.
> 
> Hugs to all in need and healing energy too. Gentle hugs to those who's FM is acting up. Pleasant dreams


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It did me too until I had children of my own


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night to all I am worn out the pigs got out of their fence today. We had to chase them home from the neighbours yard.
> 
> Hugs to all in need and healing energy too. Gentle hugs to those who's FM is acting up. Pleasant dreams


Good Lord, that would have been too funny to watch I have a feeling. Glad you got them home. :thumbup: 
Good night, sleep tight.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sandy!!

Love the catapult, the socks, the garden, moon and the kids!! Sems like a lot longer than 4 months ago that we were at Sams holding new born Bentley!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Grannypeg prayers for baby, mom and your family


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night to all I am worn out the pigs got out of their fence today. We had to chase them home from the neighbours yard.
> 
> Hugs to all in need and healing energy too. Gentle hugs to those who's FM is acting up. Pleasant dreams


Right back at you. :-D rest well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well just read the last page, tired now will say night night, pray all have a great tomorrow,fill with love , joy, happiness, healing, and peace.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I live in North eastern Ohio, trumbull county I wonder if your weather comes this way.


Sam, nittergma lives up the highway from our house about 3 or 4 miles and a left turn, then head west for a couple of miles.

Ohio Joy

The weatherman just predicted that we could have snowfall by Tuesday night/Wednesday morning and over several days following.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I guess we all have to accept it sometime. Although, I kind of like it when it's nice and white just after a storm.


jheiens said:


> Sam, nittergma lives up the highway from our house about 3 or 4 miles and a left turn, then head west for a couple of miles.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> The weatherman just predicted that we could have snowfall by Tuesday night/Wednesday morning and over several days following.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

JUlie ( I believe) was looking for a site for knitting graphs. One that I use is
www.tata-tatato.to/knit/matrix/e-index.html

try this one
Trisha


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> JUlie ( I believe) was looking for a site for knitting graphs. One that I use is
> http://www.tata-tatao.to/knit/matrix/e-index.html
> 
> try this one
> Trisha


Indeed I was, thanks Trisha, I will google this!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good evening all. It is 11pm here and I just got caught up her on ktp. I got busy this afternoon and never got back to the tp.

Had to work tonight and it was kind of pointless for me to be there. Only worked for 2 hours. It was so slow tonight I had everything done that I needed to do and a bunch of stuff done that they would have had to do tomorrow. There was a new person being trained and there wasn't much for her to do either.

Was a rainy, wet, cold day today. Heard the wind howling outside the bedroom window this morning. :thumbdown: 

I have tomorrow and Wednesday off. Yay :thumbup: :thumbup:

I am exhausted, off to bed. Sleep well everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The update was only on the one in Swedish I believe.


Pup lover said:


> I didnt get anything either


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The update was only on the one in Swedish I believe.


I think that's right. I got the e-mail, too, and looked at it on ravelry and that's what it looked like to me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny pammie - I am constantly surprised by what they will eat.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I used to have a yellow lab that constantly got into things. My nephew was dog sitting, and in my haste to get out of town, left some groceries on the floor for my nephew to put up. He and his wife took a nap and when they got up the den was covered in flour, cake mixes, jello, and every other powdery thing I had bought. He was horrified! I wish he had taken a picture!
> 
> Then another time, my DD got out 6 frozen chicken breasts to thaw for dinner. When I got home, I went into the kitchen to start dinner. DD was in her room, so I yelled, "Did you forget to get out the chidken?" She responded with the location of the chicken. Nothing was there. Needless to say, the dog didn't eat anything that night! I don't know how he ate 6 frozen chicken breasts, but he did have a contented look on his face that night!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am rotflmao over all these dog stories - I think hickory would eat the box of raw spaghetti if I let her - she is always around in hopes that I will drop some.

sam



flyty1n said:


> Love the dog stories as I can relate. Had a beagle, Rosie, that we took to SD to visit my sister on vacation. We made 3 batches of whole wheat noodles and had them hanging on the front porch, on racks, to dry. Somehow we forgot to close the porch door. Rosie got out, ate all three batches and ended up with fantastic whole wheat diarrhea. Bummer that. we had to start over with our noodle making.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

until next year - don't forget.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> When she first started painting it I wasn't sure what it was. All I saw was a ruff outline. Then the colour and detail last.
> I am still nervous but much better now that there is no more at my place. I am anxious for it to air as well.. that means I will be done with it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it usually does unless we are getting wind out of the northeast which we do get once in a while. usually it is out of the west, southwest and northwest. we are getting a cold blast from the northwest right now - sweeping across parts of Canada and northers us - the upper peninsula is getting snow tonight but then they usually get it early - up around sou st marie and the locks.

sam



nittergma said:


> I live in North eastern Ohio, trumbull county I wonder if your weather comes this way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought you both lived fairly close being in the same county - bobby said it may go south of us so maybe it will miss you too. I can wait for the first snowfall - I could wait all winter in fact.

sam



jheiens said:


> Sam, nittergma lives up the highway from our house about 3 or 4 miles and a left turn, then head west for a couple of miles.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> The weatherman just predicted that we could have snowfall by Tuesday night/Wednesday morning and over several days following.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

When I graduated high school, my grandmother gave me a lovely leather bound Bible. When we were first married we did some long-term babysitting, like a week-end or so. One day after church we went to the home where we were sitting and I put my Bible on the table. The dog jumped on the table the ate part of the cover of my Bible. Needless to say, I was most unhappy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I hope I can use a lot of it up before frost. We have quite alot of young dill plants I will have to harvest and perhaps dry.


Yummy I have used most of my dill up already the rest of the herbs come inside for the winter. The egg plant is really hanging on for some reason. The rest of the veggies are in pots and are easily moved indoors. The kale will continue to grow well past the first snow as will the swiss chard.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good Lord, that would have been too funny to watch I have a feeling. Glad you got them home. :thumbup:
> Good night, sleep tight.


Yes it was funny as the neighbour lad told us. He was having a right good laugh while we chased them. Most times he would have helped. Was easy once I found where they were getting out. The weeds outside the fence are as tall or taller than me Made it very difficult to see the pigs who were being very quiet as they ran through them. They were after the apples that had fallen on the ground. There are several apple trees right near where they had been. There are also wild mushrooms in the field so.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Sandy!!
> 
> Love the catapult, the socks, the garden, moon and the kids!! Sems like a lot longer than 4 months ago that we were at Sams holding new born Bentley!


It does seem a lot longer. He sure has grown since then, still looks just as sweet though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The update was only on the one in Swedish I believe.


That explains it then. I checked again last night to see if I'd gotten any updates yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Caren I have just asked MAryanne if it is bedtime yet (I'm tired becuase of my migraine)- her response somewhere in the workd it probably is- and it is for you I see. So are you up for any reason?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> until next year - don't forget.
> 
> sam


They would have to pay me to do this next year. I'm more of a background person, don't really care for large crowds.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Caren I have just asked MAryanne if it is bedtime yet (I'm tired becuase of my migraine)- her response somewhere in the workd it probably is- and it is for you I see. So are you up for any reason?


I get up and post coffee to a friend in the wee hours of the morning so it is received before he heads off to work. Then get the coffee ready for the teens. My house starts getting up around 4:30 am starting with Chrissy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I get up and post coffee to a friend in the wee hours of the morning so it is received before he heads off to work. Then get the coffee ready for the teens. My house starts getting up around 4:30 am starting with Chrissy.


Not being a morning person I couldn't cope with that routine for too long. No wonder you get sunrise photos and early coffees out. Maryanne just asked if I wanted coffee- I think I will stick with yours when it arrives- it won't keep me awake in a few hours when going to bed is reasonable!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not being a morning person I couldn't cope withthat routine for too long. No wonder you get sunrise photos and early coffees. Maryanne just asked if I wanted coffee- I think I will sttick you yours when it arrives- it won't keep me awake in a few hours when going to bed is reasonable!


Even as a child I was a morning person I love to watch the sun come up. Then again I love to watch it set as well. I do have little cat naps during the day unless Seth is here. Danyel will start school today they have a spot for her. She will have the same kindergarten teacher as Chrissy and Michael had. Wonderful lady, love children gives them a great start in school.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Even as a child I was a morning person I love to watch the sun come up. Then again I love to watch it set as well. I do have little cat naps during the day unless Seth is here. Danyel will start school today they have a spot for her. She will have the same kindergarten teacher as Chrissy and Michael had. Wonderful lady, love children gives them a great start in school.


What a lovely lot of children! No wonder you are kept so busy. It is so good that the kindergarten can provide that sort of continuity for the children. I am sure Danyel will feel all the more secure being with someone who knows their family so well. I hope all goes well for her on her first day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What a lovely lot of children! No wonder you are kept so busy. It is so good that the kindergarten can provide that sort of continuity for the children. I am sure Danyel will feel all the more secure being with someone who knows their family so well. I hope all goes well for her on her first day.


Thank you they are a lively bunch. This is one of many photos this one showed the most faces looking forward. Danyel was excited when she found out it was the same teacher. She has not met her yet but just knowing was good. I hope it does too she has missed school since coming here so is ready to go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Even as a child I was a morning person I love to watch the sun come up. Then again I love to watch it set as well. I do have little cat naps during the day unless Seth is here. Danyel will start school today they have a spot for her. She will have the same kindergarten teacher as Chrissy and Michael had. Wonderful lady, love children gives them a great start in school.


What fun for them to all be together. And isn't it wonderful when not only doyou know the teacher but they are good as well. So important for the young ones to have a teacher who loves kids- one of the important things for this age is to develop a love for school and learning which is so much more likely with a loving teacher. Is Danyel excited to be starting? Will she be up bright and early today do you think?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good Morning from a very wet Great Bend, the rain started not long ago. Coming down quite heavily, there will be three runs to to bus stop this morning, starting with the teens (6:05) then middle schoolers (6;55) then Danyel (7:55). Haven't had to do this in years. 

Figure it is time for coffee seems how the day had pretty much already started for me. 

Healing energies to those in need of it. Hugs for all and gentle hugs to those who's fm is not being nice. Sending everyone who is feeling down rays of sunshine to brighten their day.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure you will find it in the last place you look. LOL that is what my dad used to tell us all the time when we were looking for something. :roll: :roll:


I find that when you are looking for something you can never find it but you usually find something else that you looked for before and could not find !
It is just that the timing is out of sequence lol lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night to all I am worn out the pigs got out of their fence today. We had to chase them home from the neighbours yard.
> 
> Hugs to all in need and healing energy too. Gentle hugs to those who's FM is acting up. Pleasant dreams


I hope you woke refreshed and ready to face the day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, so sorry you have,sore throat. Hope you feel better soon.


From me too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love this picture - especially the faces. lol

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Even as a child I was a morning person I love to watch the sun come up. Then again I love to watch it set as well. I do have little cat naps during the day unless Seth is here. Danyel will start school today they have a spot for her. She will have the same kindergarten teacher as Chrissy and Michael had. Wonderful lady, love children gives them a great start in school.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> We had a cat who brought home a string of sausages once, then a brown paper wrapper of uncooked steak. Another cat once got onto the kitchen table and pushed the plate of roast chicken onto the floor and helped the dog to eat it. They both left all the bones! though.


Our cat once got onto the kitchen work top and licked all the sugar off of an apple pie which I had bought for visitors. He didn't touch the actual pie and I was very tempted.......no, I didn't!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I find that when you are looking for something you can never find it but you usually find something else that you looked for before and could not find !
> It is just that the timing is out of sequence lol lol


I find the same thing. I found a couple of baking pans I was looking for yesterday while looking for one of Danyel's dolls she left here three years ago. No doll but I have my pans.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

6:05 seems a little extreme caren - how far do they need to go?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning from a very wet Great Bend, the rain started not long ago. Coming down quite heavily, there will be three runs to to bus stop this morning, starting with the teens (6:05) then middle schoolers (6;55) then Danyel (7:55). Haven't had to do this in years.
> 
> Figure it is time for coffee seems how the day had pretty much already started for me.
> 
> Healing energies to those in need of it. Hugs for all and gentle hugs to those who's fm is not being nice. Sending everyone who is feeling down rays of sunshine to brighten their day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Sandy, hope it was a good one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have not been up this late/early for a long time - think I should go to bed.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I hope you woke refreshed and ready to face the day.


 Thank you. I was ready for the day when I first got up now am ready for a nap. It will have to wait the rest of the house will be getting up soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> have not been up this late/early for a long time - think I should go to bed.
> 
> sam


You should Sam - I've just got up! (9am here)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love this picture - especially the faces. lol
> 
> sam


Thanks You should have seen the production we went through trying to get them all to stand still. 
Back row is Ryan, Aidan, Ashlei, Robert and Benjamin
Front row Ethan, Danyel, Nicholas and Blake
Seth right up front  couldn't get him to stand beside Ethan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> have not been up this late/early for a long time - think I should go to bed.
> 
> sam


Wondered whether you had been to bed yet- not the right time for you to be here! You are never up by now and have normally managed it to make it to bed by now as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our cat once got onto the kitchen work top and licked all the sugar off of an apple pie which I had bought for visitors. He didn't touch the actual pie and I was very tempted.......no, I didn't!!


OH dear I might have been tempted as well, but my piggies would have had a nice treat instead.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 6:05 seems a little extreme caren - how far do they need to go?
> 
> sam


oh that is funny it takes me eight minute to drive to the high school. They are one of the first on the bus, the bus barn is right beside the school. Where we are there is an elementary, middle and high school within eight minutes. They are all on same road, the bus barn in-between. Danyel will go to a school twenty minutes away. We live on the opposite side of the boundary line.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our cat once got onto the kitchen work top and licked all the sugar off of an apple pie which I had bought for visitors. He didn't touch the actual pie and I was very tempted.......no, I didn't!!


Lol lol lol
I remember my father telling me the time they went on a visit to my mother's brother's. The brother kept greyhounds which as you know are quite tall. They were having fish for their meal and dad could see into the kitchen from where he was sat. My aunt took a pack of butter out of the fridge and laid on the table, when her back was turned the greyhound licked all over the pack of butter. Aunt turned round and took some of the butter to cook the fish with, needless to say dad did not eat anything at all. Lol lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I find the same thing. I found a couple of baking pans I was looking for yesterday while looking for one of Danyel's dolls she left here three years ago. No doll but I have my pans.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a mild and wet Surrey. I am off out for coffee this morning to a local garden centre with my sewing group (only because they have lovely cakes in their cafe!!!) Did loads of sewing with Little Madam after school yesterday and my knitted leaves are no longer going to be a waistcoat.

I'm miles behind again, but hopefully I may catch up this afternoon.

Love and hugs to everyone.

But not forgetting Tuesday photos.......


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Even as a child I was a morning person I love to watch the sun come up. Then again I love to watch it set as well. I do have little cat naps during the day unless Seth is here. Danyel will start school today they have a spot for her. She will have the same kindergarten teacher as Chrissy and Michael had. Wonderful lady, love children gives them a great start in school.


beautiful, grands, such a blessing. mind are all grown the youngest is 16,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> This was posted in today's KP forum and I thought it was very apt!
> 
> Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: Very clever!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> My oldest Son, 1995, on my birthday, So I do something special for someone who needs a lift, at hospital or a home. :-D it helps.


What a lovely way of remembering x


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning from a very wet Great Bend, the rain started not long ago. Coming down quite heavily, there will be three runs to to bus stop this morning, starting with the teens (6:05) then middle schoolers (6;55) then Danyel (7:55). Haven't had to do this in years.
> 
> Figure it is time for coffee seems how the day had pretty much already started for me.
> 
> Healing energies to those in need of it. Hugs for all and gentle hugs to those who's fm is not being nice. Sending everyone who is feeling down rays of sunshine to brighten their day.


love the dog, I am ready for my coffee even if it is 4:49am :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Our cat once got onto the kitchen work top and licked all the sugar off of an apple pie which I had bought for visitors. He didn't touch the actual pie and I was very tempted.......no, I didn't!!


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and wet Surrey. I am off out for coffee this morning to a local garden centre with my sewing group (only because they have lovely cakes in their cafe!!!) Did loads of sewing with Little Madam after school yesterday and my knitted leaves are no longer going to be a waistcoat.
> 
> I'm miles behind again, but hopefully I may catch up this afternoon.
> 
> ...


thanks have my coffee, and the photos make my day, and its going to be a good one. thats what I am praying for, for all of us. :-D


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Even as a child I was a morning person I love to watch the sun come up. Then again I love to watch it set as well. I do have little cat naps during the day unless Seth is here. Danyel will start school today they have a spot for her. She will have the same kindergarten teacher as Chrissy and Michael had. Wonderful lady, love children gives them a great start in school.


Caren - what a great bunch of kids. Bet there's never a dull moment in your house!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and wet Surrey. I am off out for coffee this morning to a local garden centre with my sewing group (only because they have lovely cakes in their cafe!!!) Did loads of sewing with Little Madam after school yesterday and my knitted leaves are no longer going to be a waistcoat.
> 
> But not forgetting Tuesday photos.......


The plot thickens - if not a waistcoat - what will it be..............??
Lovely photos as usual. Equally wet but mild morning over here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> The plot thickens - if not a waistcoat - what will it be..............??
> Lovely photos as usual. Equally wet but mild morning over here.


I think she is just doing this to tease us


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sandy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gosh, the end of another day already. I still have about 10 pages to catch up on. Sorry I havent commented much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Start of a new week - I don't know where the time goes these days. I ended up at urgent care on Sunday - my throat was so sore I was in tears. No strep, but red and raw, dr put me on a 10 day course of antibiotics and an antihistamine- I sure hope this does the trick. I haven't talked to Charlotte so as soon as I get my voice back and stop coughing I will call her. I had a FB message from Alyson Clark's son Darren about her passing. Such a shame her Gypsycream bears were some of the best I have seen and she was so sweet. Her FB page is Furry Bear & Friends if anyone would like to see her work or leave her family a message. I hope that everyone is doing ok. I just can't sit here very long and type or read. So back to my recliner and maybe a nap. luv-AZ


I hope your throat gets better quickly now that you have antibiotics.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and wet Surrey. I am off out for coffee this morning to a local garden centre with my sewing group (only because they have lovely cakes in their cafe!!!) Did loads of sewing with Little Madam after school yesterday and my knitted leaves are no longer going to be a waistcoat.
> 
> I'm miles behind again, but hopefully I may catch up this afternoon.
> 
> ...


What a lovely way to start the day. One of these days soon I'm going to have to get out my sewing machine. Time to teach miss Ashlei. OH well about the leaves I am sure they will be made good use of.

Love and hugs back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> beautiful, grands, such a blessing. mind are all grown the youngest is 16,


Ashlei has a few years to go before she is 16, Seth is just three so I will have a while before they are all grown. My three youngest have yet to start having any. Each one is a blessing some more than others


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have loved all the dog stories. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> My oldest Son, 1995, on my birthday, So I do something special for someone who needs a lift, at hospital or a home. :-D it helps.


I'm so sorry. It's a loss I don't think any parent really gets over. One of those things you live with, I'm sure.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Sandy. May you be blessed today and everyday.
> 
> Shirley and Julie....you are right in letting others know that we are all blessed with talents and we should not be concerned about who does something better than others. I just love seeing what others are doing and the pictures bring me such great joy at the end of a long workday. My oldest son had such a tough time surviving the 1st year of his life and the next 2 were equally as difficult. We are so blessed to have him in our life. I raised him to know that everyone has things that they are not good at and that they will do other things and be awesome at it. So I told him he could count his blessings and live a happy life or focus on his shortcomings and live a miserable life. He cannot run without serious pain. Has been that way since he was 2 years old. I let him try baseball but the pain was so much that he could not make it to 1st base without limping. He eventually gave it up and learned to do voices for puppets, play trumpet, and speak multiple languages. He is truly blessed and is at peace with that. Shirley...I know that the items sent were a true blessing to people in need and I am so glad that you could fix the scarves that needed love and attention as I did not want to disappoint the 12 year old girl who cared enough to learn to loom knit to help other people in this world. Thanks once again for letting us join in with your mission to help others who were in need.
> 
> ...


Your son reflects your wisdom and compassion.  He's very lucky to have such a wonderful Mom! You raised him to appreciate his talents....and I hope he appreciates how special you are!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> love the dog, I am ready for my coffee even if it is 4:49am :-D


I was very ready for coffee by the time I posted coffee this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Caren - what a great bunch of kids. Bet there's never a dull moment in your house!


Thank you, they for the most part very well behaved. Dull what is that not here that's for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just checking in to say hello and let you all know I haven't forgotten you. Have so much going on. Just got back from Canada and have company coming this week and tonight a dinner for a visiting musician from California. Mind you, I'm not cooking as a group of 16 will be meeting at a restaurant. Fridge is cleaned, pantry organized and cleaned, oven cleaned, mums bought for planters, pumpkins bought to go with corn stalks, some little flowers in a cup I had for guest room planted and ready to go to room. Now to get all my pile-up of knitting magazines and patterns sorted and put away, along with bags of yarn to be put out of sight. Will be heading back up to Canada soon to see my aunt for her birthday. She is 95 this year. Hmmmmm she always thinks I am older than I am. Does that mean I look older than my age...yikes. I sure have been feeling older than my age lately. Grandson's 11th birthday today and we won't get to celebrate as he is too busy with soccer and rehearsals. We'll get it in, just not sure when. Oh yes, my company called yesterday and said they would be here Wed., but DH had them on the calendar for Thursday. He will be working all day Wed., and so we got it straightened out and they will meet us for the concert on Thursday and then we will visit Letchwork State Park on Friday. Not sure if the leaves will still be on the trees or not but it should be beautiful anyway. It is nicknamed the Grand Canyon of the East. No way I will catch up so someone PM me if there is something I should know. 

Sandy, I see you had a birthday. Happy Belated Birthday!!!!
Hugs to all. 

Just a few photos I took with the phone to show the autumn decorations


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, I don't look forward to the cold and wet! 
Caren, I dried a lot of my herbs and I noticed some of them must not be the right type because they lost their smell. I do have Tarragon, and Rosemary that are very fragrant.
Your pig story is funny I would not have like running them all back home after they were found! We had a couple of pigs once and when they got out they didn't run far before they ran back in their fence to lie in the water to cool!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Even as a child I was a morning person I love to watch the sun come up. Then again I love to watch it set as well. I do have little cat naps during the day unless Seth is here. Danyel will start school today they have a spot for her. She will have the same kindergarten teacher as Chrissy and Michael had. Wonderful lady, love children gives them a great start in school.


So cute....I'll bet the comedian on the end is the one who walked out of his shoes!!LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning from a very wet Great Bend, the rain started not long ago. Coming down quite heavily, there will be three runs to to bus stop this morning, starting with the teens (6:05) then middle schoolers (6;55) then Danyel (7:55). Haven't had to do this in years.
> 
> Figure it is time for coffee seems how the day had pretty much already started for me.
> 
> Healing energies to those in need of it. Hugs for all and gentle hugs to those who's fm is not being nice. Sending everyone who is feeling down rays of sunshine to brighten their day.


Your mornings will be busy from now on!! Thanks for the coffee!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and wet Surrey. I am off out for coffee this morning to a local garden centre with my sewing group (only because they have lovely cakes in their cafe!!!) Did loads of sewing with Little Madam after school yesterday and my knitted leaves are no longer going to be a waistcoat.
> 
> I'm miles behind again, but hopefully I may catch up this afternoon.
> 
> ...


What made you change your mind about the waistcoat and what will they be now?? 
I think your flowers, especially the roses will be blooming all winter long....So nice to see their bright faces!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy, I see you had a birthday. Happy Belated Birthday!!!!
Hugs to all.

Just a few photos I took with the phone to show the autumn decorations[/quote]

That is a funky pumpkin!!! Looks like it has fungi growing on it!
Your flowers are still lovely.
junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Ashlei has a few years to go before she is 16, Seth is just three so I will have a while before they are all grown. My three youngest have yet to start having any. Each one is a blessing some more than others


I know what you mean :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I have loved all the dog stories. :thumbup:


Yes, always a good laugh. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Even as a child I was a morning person I love to watch the sun come up. Then again I love to watch it set as well. I do have little cat naps during the day unless Seth is here. Danyel will start school today they have a spot for her. She will have the same kindergarten teacher as Chrissy and Michael had. Wonderful lady, love children gives them a great start in school.


Oh Caren, how adorable, shoes off on the one with funny face ready for the morning and glorious grandchildren. What fun. Well, perhaps exhausting fun. They are beautiful.

Too bad there isn't a bus stop right where you live. That's a lot of running to the bus stop for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, beautiful photos and I do so love Beech trees. Quite majestic.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Just checking in to say hello and let you all know I haven't forgotten you. Have so much going on. Just got back from Canada and have company coming this week and tonight a dinner for a visiting musician from California. Mind you, I'm not cooking as a group of 16 will be meeting at a restaurant. Fridge is cleaned, pantry organized and cleaned, oven cleaned, mums bought for planters, pumpkins bought to go with corn stalks, some little flowers in a cup I had for guest room planted and ready to go to room. Now to get all my pile-up of knitting magazines and patterns sorted and put away, along with bags of yarn to be put out of sight. Will be heading back up to Canada soon to see my aunt for her birthday. She is 95 this year. Hmmmmm she always thinks I am older than I am. Does that mean I look older than my age...yikes. I sure have been feeling older than my age lately. Grandson's 11th birthday today and we won't get to celebrate as he is too busy with soccer and rehearsals. We'll get it in, just not sure when. Oh yes, my company called yesterday and said they would be here Wed., but DH had them on the calendar for Thursday. He will be working all day Wed., and so we got it straightened out and they will meet us for the concert on Thursday and then we will visit Letchwork State Park on Friday. Not sure if the leaves will still be on the trees or not but it should be beautiful anyway. It is nicknamed the Grand Canyon of the East. No way I will catch up so someone PM me if there is something I should know.
> 
> Sandy, I see you had a birthday. Happy Belated Birthday!!!!
> Hugs to all.
> ...


Lovely, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Patches, Good Morning to you. Just had my cuppa' and hear DH coming down to leave for work. Rainy and cool today and I was out there in pj's taking pictures for here. Now I'll bet all those going by on their way to work thought I was nuts. LOL They're not wrong. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was funny as the neighbour lad told us. He was having a right good laugh while we chased them. Most times he would have helped. Was easy once I found where they were getting out. The weeds outside the fence are as tall or taller than me Made it very difficult to see the pigs who were being very quiet as they ran through them. They were after the apples that had fallen on the ground. There are several apple trees right near where they had been. There are also wild mushrooms in the field so.


Pigs used to be known out here, as being the cause of much neighbourhood dispute. We had an old sow next door to us who deliberately used to bring her piglets to forage my Mum's vege patch. (year after year)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What a lovely lot of children! No wonder you are kept so busy. It is so good that the kindergarten can provide that sort of continuity for the children. I am sure Danyel will feel all the more secure being with someone who knows their family so well. I hope all goes well for her on her first day.


Seconding this thought!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pigs used to be known out here, as being the cause of much neighbourhood dispute. We had an old sow next door to us who deliberately used to bring her piglets to forage my Mum's vege patch. (year after year)


I've missed all the original talk but oh no. How awful to have your vege patch foraged. Must have been quite the scene of wreckage when they were done and the ensuing disappointment of missing veggies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Lol lol lol
> I remember my father telling me the time they went on a visit to my mother's brother's. The brother kept greyhounds which as you know are quite tall. They were having fish for their meal and dad could see into the kitchen from where he was sat. My aunt took a pack of butter out of the fridge and laid on the table, when her back was turned the greyhound licked all over the pack of butter. Aunt turned round and took some of the butter to cook the fish with, needless to say dad did not eat anything at all. Lol lol


I wonder why!!!!!!!!!!????????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and wet Surrey. I am off out for coffee this morning to a local garden centre with my sewing group (only because they have lovely cakes in their cafe!!!) Did loads of sewing with Little Madam after school yesterday and my knitted leaves are no longer going to be a waistcoat.
> 
> I'm miles behind again, but hopefully I may catch up this afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I've missed all the original talk but oh no. How awful to have your vege patch foraged. Must have been quite the scene of wreckage when they were done and the ensuing disappointment of missing veggies.


NanaCaren's pigs had been getting out of the fence- to eat the neighbour's apples and the wild mushrooms. Pigs are one of the cleverest of farm animals!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have loved all the dog stories. :thumbup:


me ditto- has brightened my mood considerably!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Just checking in to say hello and let you all know I haven't forgotten you. Have so much going on. Just got back from Canada and have company coming this week and tonight a dinner for a visiting musician from California. Mind you, I'm not cooking as a group of 16 will be meeting at a restaurant. Fridge is cleaned, pantry organized and cleaned, oven cleaned, mums bought for planters, pumpkins bought to go with corn stalks, some little flowers in a cup I had for guest room planted and ready to go to room. Now to get all my pile-up of knitting magazines and patterns sorted and put away, along with bags of yarn to be put out of sight. Will be heading back up to Canada soon to see my aunt for her birthday. She is 95 this year. Hmmmmm she always thinks I am older than I am. Does that mean I look older than my age...yikes. I sure have been feeling older than my age lately. Grandson's 11th birthday today and we won't get to celebrate as he is too busy with soccer and rehearsals. We'll get it in, just not sure when. Oh yes, my company called yesterday and said they would be here Wed., but DH had them on the calendar for Thursday. He will be working all day Wed., and so we got it straightened out and they will meet us for the concert on Thursday and then we will visit Letchwork State Park on Friday. Not sure if the leaves will still be on the trees or not but it should be beautiful anyway. It is nicknamed the Grand Canyon of the East. No way I will catch up so someone PM me if there is something I should know.
> 
> Sandy, I see you had a birthday. Happy Belated Birthday!!!!
> Hugs to all.
> ...


That pumpkin looks like it thinks it is a bag of peanuts!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren, I got a kick out of your grandkids picture! They so look like a lively bunch. Love the shoes in the road!! I'm ready for coffee too this morning, it's COLD!!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Me too. We have a dog that's probably done most of those things! Somehow she never gets sick!


Lurker 2 said:


> me ditto- has brightened my mood considerably!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren's pigs had been getting out of the fence- to eat the neighbour's apples and the wild mushrooms. Pigs are one of the cleverest of farm animals!


Oh no. Sneaky little guys. Well, at least they wouldn't be able to reach the top of the tree but upsetting to say the least. The Pig Adventures!!!! Caren's life is anything but boring.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That pumpkin looks like it thinks it is a bag of peanuts!


I thought the same thing. Well, that and some horrible skin disease.

From the photo, it looks like I should have DH help me tie up the corn stalks straighter. I did my best but think an assisting hand would help. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, back to cleaning. Wouldn't it be wonderful if I just kept my house clean each day so I wouldn't have to work so hard when company was coming. Makes sense, but somehow it doesn't adapt into real life for me. Fun visiting. Everyone have a great day, or please adapt that to whatever time it is for you. :wink:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well, back to cleaning. Wouldn't it be wonderful if I just kept my house clean each day so I wouldn't have to work so hard when company was coming. Makes sense, but somehow it doesn't adapt into real life for me. Fun visiting. Everyone have a great day, or please adapt that to whatever time it is for you. :wink:


Having company is always a great excuse for cleaning. In my case, it should happen more often.

A chilly start to the day in SE Wisconsin....30degrees with a wind chill of 22!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Darlene the photos are amazing. Love your funky pumpkins and the corn stalks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Even as a child I was a morning person I love to watch the sun come up. Then again I love to watch it set as well. I do have little cat naps during the day unless Seth is here. Danyel will start school today they have a spot for her. She will have the same kindergarten teacher as Chrissy and Michael had. Wonderful lady, love children gives them a great start in school.


What a happy group of children. Glad they were able to find a spot for her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and wet Surrey. I am off out for coffee this morning to a local garden centre with my sewing group (only because they have lovely cakes in their cafe!!!) Did loads of sewing with Little Madam after school yesterday and my knitted leaves are no longer going to be a waistcoat.
> 
> I'm miles behind again, but hopefully I may catch up this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Purple. Your photos are lovely as usual. You have me curious about what you are going to do with those leaves. Have s fun time with the sewing group at the garden centre.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is chilly and very windy here again. But it has stopped raining at the moment so I will nip down to the shop for essential supplies as I can't wait till tomorrow afternoon for my order delivery from the supermarket as I NEED tea bags or all functioning will cease. Still haven't found the yarn, so I have done my second method which is speak softly and gently asking it to please let me know where it is. I first did this several years ago when I lost a transfer tool from my knitting machine, and my best finder, my eldest son, couldn't see it. Lo and behold the next morning it was under the dining chair I had been sitting on. Neither of us could believe it as we had both looked there. So fingers crossed. Still no news of the house sale. Suppose it will be after Christmas now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was funny as the neighbour lad told us. He was having a right good laugh while we chased them. Most times he would have helped. Was easy once I found where they were getting out. The weeds outside the fence are as tall or taller than me Made it very difficult to see the pigs who were being very quiet as they ran through them. They were after the apples that had fallen on the ground. There are several apple trees right near where they had been. There are also wild mushrooms in the field so.


LOL!!! They know a good treat when they sniff one out. lol He should have video 'd it on his cell phone while laughing so hard. lolol.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, loved that picture of the kids. What a fun looking bunch. I am sure there is never a dull moment when they are all together. You are all blessed to be able to be together . I hope the little one has a good first day of school at her new school. It is always a worry, but by tomorrow she will be a pro at all of it.
Loved the morning coffee and pictures. 
Have to take DH in for a scheduled colonoscopy today so will pack up some crocheting to take with. I have projects to sew up so need to find some extra time. Time to have my second cup of real coffee.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Even as a child I was a morning person I love to watch the sun come up. Then again I love to watch it set as well. I do have little cat naps during the day unless Seth is here. Danyel will start school today they have a spot for her. She will have the same kindergarten teacher as Chrissy and Michael had. Wonderful lady, love children gives them a great start in school.


Wonderful that she is excited and will have someone you like as a teacher.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning from a very wet Great Bend, the rain started not long ago. Coming down quite heavily, there will be three runs to to bus stop this morning, starting with the teens (6:05) then middle schoolers (6;55) then Danyel (7:55). Haven't had to do this in years.
> 
> Figure it is time for coffee seems how the day had pretty much already started for me.
> 
> Healing energies to those in need of it. Hugs for all and gentle hugs to those who's fm is not being nice. Sending everyone who is feeling down rays of sunshine to brighten their day.


Ooh yum! I have mine in a halloween mug, but I'll have one of yours also. :thumbup:
Love the picture of all the kids, they are a happy bunch. lol...Love the shoes in the middle of the road and Ethan? in socks, he was getting comfortable for that picture. lol If Seths' smile just lights things up doesn't it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like Danyel is a little outnumbered and needs her girl cousins there too!! Great picture - I'm sure you treasure it!



NanaCaren said:


> Even as a child I was a morning person I love to watch the sun come up. Then again I love to watch it set as well. I do have little cat naps during the day unless Seth is here. Danyel will start school today they have a spot for her. She will have the same kindergarten teacher as Chrissy and Michael had. Wonderful lady, love children gives them a great start in school.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Went to the site Attic 24 and she is crocheting fall leaves and acorns and nots to make a fall wreath. Can you believe it I went to my stash and not to many fall colors. Lots of baby colors, she had the most beautiful colors. 
Getting company can really make a person move can't it?? But I have a tendency most of the time to not put things away, and when a person is working on projects I have a tendency to have things all over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and wet Surrey. I am off out for coffee this morning to a local garden centre with my sewing group (only because they have lovely cakes in their cafe!!!) Did loads of sewing with Little Madam after school yesterday and my knitted leaves are no longer going to be a waistcoat.
> 
> I'm miles behind again, but hopefully I may catch up this afternoon.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Sam, I don't look forward to the cold and wet!
> Caren, I dried a lot of my herbs and I noticed some of them must not be the right type because they lost their smell. I do have Tarragon, and Rosemary that are very fragrant.
> Your pig story is funny I would not have like running them all back home after they were found! We had a couple of pigs once and when they got out they didn't run far before they ran back in their fence to lie in the water to cool!


I find some lose their smell easily. just the makeup of the herb. I don't care for dried basil at al so keep a large pot of it over the winter. Chrissy eats it on sandwiches. I didn't so much want them to go back tot he barn as much as go back through the fence where they got out. Of course after telling them to get back through the fence they eventually did just that. Their reward was some extra corn. They know that is what happens if they get out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So cute....I'll bet the comedian on the end is the one who walked out of his shoes!!LOL!
> JuneK


Oh yes Ryan the comedian. Elishia told him he had to have his shoes on to come outside. He came out with his shoes on his hands, I told him he could have them on his hands for the photo. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ashlei has a few years to go before she is 16, Seth is just three so I will have a while before they are all grown. My three youngest have yet to start having any. Each one is a blessing some more than others


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Just checking in to say hello and let you all know I haven't forgotten you. Have so much going on. Just got back from Canada and have company coming this week and tonight a dinner for a visiting musician from California. Mind you, I'm not cooking as a group of 16 will be meeting at a restaurant. Fridge is cleaned, pantry organized and cleaned, oven cleaned, mums bought for planters, pumpkins bought to go with corn stalks, some little flowers in a cup I had for guest room planted and ready to go to room. Now to get all my pile-up of knitting magazines and patterns sorted and put away, along with bags of yarn to be put out of sight. Will be heading back up to Canada soon to see my aunt for her birthday. She is 95 this year. Hmmmmm she always thinks I am older than I am. Does that mean I look older than my age...yikes. I sure have been feeling older than my age lately. Grandson's 11th birthday today and we won't get to celebrate as he is too busy with soccer and rehearsals. We'll get it in, just not sure when. Oh yes, my company called yesterday and said they would be here Wed., but DH had them on the calendar for Thursday. He will be working all day Wed., and so we got it straightened out and they will meet us for the concert on Thursday and then we will visit Letchwork State Park on Friday. Not sure if the leaves will still be on the trees or not but it should be beautiful anyway. It is nicknamed the Grand Canyon of the East. No way I will catch up so someone PM me if there is something I should know.
> 
> Sandy, I see you had a birthday. Happy Belated Birthday!!!!
> Hugs to all.
> ...


Great pictures, but now I'm ready for a nap, you have been busy! Have fun with your company and the trip back to Canada.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> me ditto- has brightened my mood considerably!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes Ryan the comedian. Elishia told him he had to have his shoes on to come outside. He came out with his shoes on his hands, I told him he could have them on his hands for the photo. :-D


LOLOL!  Poor Elishia, I have a feeling she has her hands full. lol


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Woke up to a chilly 30° f this morning. Have been catching up on emails and here after having breakfast. Need to go to Meijers and pick up a few things. 

Caren, lovely bunch of children. Can't wait to see some of mine next week. Didn't get to see my oldest DGD or Brodee when I was home ladt weekend. Hopefully next visit.

Started the slipper socks just to have them on the needles so can pick up and do while waiting. Need to finish the hat, too. Found out I don't need to make a baby blanket. So glad as I didn't know when to fit it in. 

Well, off to the store. Ohio Joy and nittergma, I may be in your area this coming weekend. I'll give you a holler, if so. Got to go or I will keep putting it off.

See ya,

OH Kathy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I find crocheting is much faster then knitting for most items. Yes you should practice


I think that once you get used to handling the hook - at least that was the most difficult for me -- then crochet is very simple -- it is just a matter of winding the yarn around the hook different numbers of times depending which stitch you are using. It is how you use both hands - once your find it natural it is very easy and very quick.

I wish I had a dollar for everything I have crochet over the years, far more than knitting. (although the knitting is easier on my shoulder as there is no twist and i hold the hook in the left hand (same as my bad shoulder) - I am just glad I learned both. I also often put crochet borders on knitted projects. nice to know both.

Maybe you should practice Sam - and check out the basic crochet workshop with Rachel. It shows a lot. also there are good links on line to show beginning crochet. good luck!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Woke up to a chilly 30° f this morning. Have been catching up on emails and here after having breakfast. Need to go to Meijers and pick up a few things.
> 
> Caren, lovely bunch of children. Can't wait to see some of mine next week. Didn't get to see my oldest DGD or Brodee when I was home ladt weekend. Hopefully next visit.
> 
> ...


Safe travels Kathy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I hope that everyone is having or had, a great day. 
I need to go fix a second cup of coffee and get started on my long, self imposed list of things I need to get done. A few dishes, laundry put away, the cabinets cleared out, fish tanks need a cleaning, and I want to get the bathroom finished painting since I got the rest of the paint I needed yesterday. See you all later.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I hope that everyone is having or had, a great day.
> I need to go fix a second cup of coffee and get started on my long, self imposed list of things I need to get done. A few dishes, laundry put away, the cabinets cleared out, fish tanks need a cleaning, and I want to get the bathroom finished painting since I got the rest of the paint I needed yesterday. See you all later.


go for it Kaye - but don't over do! take some breaks - it doesn't go away. (Once you are finished you are welcome to come and clean my house) Your new painting and all your work, I bet your house is looking 'spiffy'.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

From main forum---Handy calculator--- take a quick look

http://quirm.net/blog-extra/how-many/

Trisha


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, your grandsons are a lovely bunch.
Hoping to go to bead store today.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't think I would know a well behaved dog if it bit me in the ass. My two (long since crossed over Rainbow Bridge) were both delinquents.

The first was a lab mixed with Hell Hound. The precious darling would only bark if there was someone at the door. He was a wonderful watch dog but wasn't clear on the some people are actually allowed in the house as guests part. So, we had trained him to go to the door and bark and then once DH or me got to the door he would turn around, leave the room and go sit on our bed and not come out until called. Good in theory right?

Well, I had just made a nice rare roast beef sandwich, when demon doggie left the kitchen and started barking. I hadn't heard a knock, but the front door WAS at the other end of the house. I get to the door and my loyal pooch does exactly as trained.

There was no one at the door. I looked up the street and down, closed the door and headed back to the kitchen. As I pass the bedroom there is satan's spawn sitting there on my bed looking ohhhh so innocent. 

It seems shifty had made a quick detour. My sandwich had gone the way of the dinosaurs....

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

This was also the dog that ate our chicken that DH brought I from the grill and stupidly set on the counter then went back outside. Devil dog ate it, bones and all. 

I called the vet and she told me that for the next week we were to follow him into the yard and check his business to make sure things were progressing nicely. She also said that we were to take his temperature twice a day and if he started running a fever we were to bring him right in.

Then she asked me if I had any questions. I would have loved to see the look on her face when I said "just one, how do I keep the thermometer under his tongue....."

Gigi


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12noon here and I have caught up, for now. lol.

Caren, gorgeous grand kids :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Kaye don't work to hard today, take a time out for a bit of knitting.

Bobglory, we had a satan's spawn dog too. Ate everything he could find and things we didn't think he could find.

Purple gorgeous gardenphotos as usual. I NEED to know, what are you doing with those leaves you knit. :lol: :lol: 

Going to try and find something for lunch. See you all in a bit.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> This was also the dog that ate our chicken that DH brought I from the grill and stupidly set on the counter then went back outside. Devil dog ate it, bones and all.
> 
> I called the vet and she told me that we were to follow him into the yard and check his business to make sure things were progressing nicely. She also said that we were to take his temperature twice a day and if he started running a fever we were to bring him right in.
> 
> ...


Omg, I just laughed so loud that dh wondered what was wrong with me. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture of a wonderful group of kids!


NanaCaren said:


> Even as a child I was a morning person I love to watch the sun come up. Then again I love to watch it set as well. I do have little cat naps during the day unless Seth is here. Danyel will start school today they have a spot for her. She will have the same kindergarten teacher as Chrissy and Michael had. Wonderful lady, love children gives them a great start in school.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Oh my, quite a day here. Have an appointment with the Department of Motor Vehicles to register my car, over a year late!

Ahem. Allow me to explain  Long story I need to get off my chest <eyes rolling> Last year I set aside the registration because the car needed to be smog checked. Needed to do that first. Then I got sick (cancer/radiation/chemo/surgery/chemo). The paperwork did not surface in the chaos.

No late notice ever received or anything for this year.

I did not see the outdated tag because I wasn't driving my car for about 8 months and the back door handle was draped over it. Door handle came loose all by itself? Did not have the $$ for that repair. Scion sent me a recall notice for free repair about a month ago, and the door part had to be ordered.

So, free repair, and made sure I printed out the DMV appointment notice, in case I get stopped for out of date registration.

I feel rather guilty...but it was a chain of circumstances.

Off to the DMV, the fines are almost as high as 2 years worth of registration. Which makes sense to me 

Gwen


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Carol. I will let you know.


Gwen & Carol, I remember my mom making this too but she fried it in a cast-iron frying pan. She used a glass pint canning jar. Would let the 'mush' cool, would grease the inside of the jar with a bit of shortening and would scoop the 'mush' in and would cover with a lid and ring and would refrigerate. My mom never wasted anything...she'd save the canning lids after they were used. She always marked them with something to know the difference. Since this was in the days before Rubbermaid or Tupperware, she used the old lids and empty jars for storage of dry things (noodles, oatmeal, etc.) in the cupboards and also in the refrigerator. When ready to fry, she'd run a hot sharp knife around the inside edge of the jar and it was my jar to shake out the contents  Then she'd cut and fry those delicious little circles of goodness. I remember a little butter on top and maple syrup - yummmmmm! Thanks for the memory


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you could contest the fines given the circumstances...check to see if there is an appeal process and then go for it. I think they should grant "chemo brain" as a legitimate illness.

Hope you are better now and from the sounds of it, have retained a good sense of humor---that's important. Hope it all works out for you.



Gwen in L.A. said:


> Oh my, quite a day here. Have an appointment with the Department of Motor Vehicles to register my car, over a year late!
> 
> Ahem. Allow me to explain  Long story I need to get off my chest <eyes rolling> Last year I set aside the registration because the car needed to be smog checked. Needed to do that first. Then I got sick (cancer/radiation/chemo/surgery/chemo). The paperwork did not surface in the chaos.
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I didnt get anything either


I didn't get anything either but I sent a message to the 'powers that be' on Ravelry. I will share what response I get back.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gigi, I am laughing so hard at your dog stories - my poor little granddaughter is looking at me very strangely. Thanks for brightening up a gloomy day! Paula


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

My dog story is actually about my friend's dog. He has since crossed over the Rainbow Bridge but I will always remember "Wishbone" (a Schnoodle - about 25 pounds) and his antics.

My friend had made a roast and cooked it in the slow cooker overnight. When the roast was done in the morning, she took it out of the slow cooker and put it into a Rubbermaid or Tupperware container, put the lid on it, put it in the refrigerator (on the bottom shelf) and then she and her family went to church. 

When they returned home, the door of the refrigerator was standing open, the container was on the kitchen floor, the lid was off, and most of the roast was gone! 

My friend's husband said that my friend didn't close the refrigerator door and that's why Wishbone ate their Sunday dinner but she had proof later (catching Wishbone in the act) that he could actually open up the refrigerator door. He would use his bottom teeth and could lift the lid off of any plastic container - LOL! Her DH had to apologize after that and went to the store and bought a baby lock and installed it on their refrigerator...which remains to this day


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I received an e-mail back from Ravelry already:

Hi Kathy,
I'm sorry that you didn't receive an update notification message. When you go to your Ravelry library by clicking on your notebook tab then clicking on library, you'll see an "update available" button just under the image of the pattern. Click on that button, and your pattern should update to the newest version and you can download it there. I hope this helps!
Sarah


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Woke up to a chilly 30° f this morning. Have been catching up on emails and here after having breakfast. Need to go to Meijers and pick up a few things.
> 
> Caren, lovely bunch of children. Can't wait to see some of mine next week. Didn't get to see my oldest DGD or Brodee when I was home ladt weekend. Hopefully next visit.
> 
> ...


I know you're eager to see your other grandchildren soon since you missed them this last visit. 
Please travel safely,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> This was also the dog that ate our chicken that DH brought I from the grill and stupidly set on the counter then went back outside. Devil dog ate it, bones and all.
> 
> I called the vet and she told me that for the next week we were to follow him into the yard and check his business to make sure things were progressing nicely. She also said that we were to take his temperature twice a day and if he started running a fever we were to bring him right in.
> 
> ...


You did it again, Gigi!!!....LMAO!! Thanks for the chuckle...only you!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gwen in L.A. said:


> Oh my, quite a day here. Have an appointment with the Department of Motor Vehicles to register my car, over a year late!
> 
> Ahem. Allow me to explain  Long story I need to get off my chest <eyes rolling> Last year I set aside the registration because the car needed to be smog checked. Needed to do that first. Then I got sick (cancer/radiation/chemo/surgery/chemo). The paperwork did not surface in the chaos.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your problems are behind you. Good luck at the DMV!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well, back to cleaning. Wouldn't it be wonderful if I just kept my house clean each day so I wouldn't have to work so hard when company was coming. Makes sense, but somehow it doesn't adapt into real life for me. Fun visiting. Everyone have a great day, or please adapt that to whatever time it is for you. :wink:


Works pretty much that way at my place! I don't find cleaning to be the most appealing task- cooking for one is not very good either. Would far sooner sit and knit. Time to have a coffee. Evening in Britain- mid-day for some of the States not yet 7 am., here an unGodly 4-30 am., for darowill (I think) 5 am., for sugarsugar and busyworkerbee, and thinking of Australia a prayer or two for the fire fighters and folks in the way of these massive fires- far too early in the year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It is chilly and very windy here again. But it has stopped raining at the moment so I will nip down to the shop for essential supplies as I can't wait till tomorrow afternoon for my order delivery from the supermarket as I NEED tea bags or all functioning will cease. Still haven't found the yarn, so I have done my second method which is speak softly and gently asking it to please let me know where it is. I first did this several years ago when I lost a transfer tool from my knitting machine, and my best finder, my eldest son, couldn't see it. Lo and behold the next morning it was under the dining chair I had been sitting on. Neither of us could believe it as we had both looked there. So fingers crossed. Still no news of the house sale. Suppose it will be after Christmas now.


Spring might be a good time for a sale- will the garden be coming to life? Also I have lost track- are you living in the house you are selling- I know you were doing a lot of packing?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Went to the site Attic 24 and she is crocheting fall leaves and acorns and nots to make a fall wreath. Can you believe it I went to my stash and not to many fall colors. Lots of baby colors, she had the most beautiful colors.
> Getting company can really make a person move can't it?? But I have a tendency most of the time to not put things away, and when a person is working on projects I have a tendency to have things all over.


sounds familiar too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> This was also the dog that ate our chicken that DH brought I from the grill and stupidly set on the counter then went back outside. Devil dog ate it, bones and all.
> 
> I called the vet and she told me that for the next week we were to follow him into the yard and check his business to make sure things were progressing nicely. She also said that we were to take his temperature twice a day and if he started running a fever we were to bring him right in.
> 
> ...


Oh Gigi! and of course you do know where it has to be put! (now)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think she is just doing this to tease us


It was proving too hard to work out as a waistcoat and I really don't wear them very often so I'm playing at the moment and will let you know when I know. x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my Gwen in LA. Don't ya just hate when things get waylaid like that? Embarrassed too!

Hope your bout with cancer is over and you have healed well. Been there done that as many others on the forum.

Glad you are posting again. Nice to have another "Gwen" around. By the way, I'm the one that double posts are named after..."a gwenie". LOL



Gwen in L.A. said:


> Oh my, quite a day here. Have an appointment with the Department of Motor Vehicles to register my car, over a year late!
> 
> Ahem. Allow me to explain  Long story I need to get off my chest <eyes rolling> Last year I set aside the registration because the car needed to be smog checked. Needed to do that first. Then I got sick (cancer/radiation/chemo/surgery/chemo). The paperwork did not surface in the chaos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea Rookie! She should do that for sure!



RookieRetiree said:


> I think you could contest the fines given the circumstances...check to see if there is an appeal process and then go for it. I think they should grant "chemo brain" as a legitimate illness.
> 
> Hope you are better now and from the sounds of it, have retained a good sense of humor---that's important. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

breads a baking - should be out of the pan around 4:30. not sure how to get the pan out of the machine - i'm hoping once it turns off it will release. hmmmmm.........

baby it's cold outside - 50° - bright sun but not enough for it to warm things up - no sitting out in the sun to knit today. 

just had a baked potato with broccoli with Heidi - yummy - sure won't need any dinner. I love baked potatoes - usually do them in the oven - think they taste better - maybe it is just in my head. always do my frozen dinners in the oven - taste better and stay hot longer.

the recipe called for two teaspoons of yeast - the envelopes are 2-1/4 teaspoons - hope the quarter teaspoon doesn't ruin everything.

still have not make pickled eggs - I keep forgetting to get the eggs. lol will ask Phyllis if she will pick me up some farm eggs.

have a few pages to catch up - better get started.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what was the 6:05 you were referring to?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> oh that is funny it takes me eight minute to drive to the high school. They are one of the first on the bus, the bus barn is right beside the school. Where we are there is an elementary, middle and high school within eight minutes. They are all on same road, the bus barn in-between. Danyel will go to a school twenty minutes away. We live on the opposite side of the boundary line.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pre-children and single I lived off of peanut butter, hard boiled eggs and popcorn because cooking for one was such a pain. LOL


quote=Lurker 2]Works pretty much that way at my place! I don't find cleaning to be the most appealing task- cooking for one is not very good either. Would far sooner sit and knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> breads a baking - should be out of the pan around 4:30. not sure how to get the pan out of the machine - i'm hoping once it turns off it will release. hmmmmm.........
> 
> baby it's cold outside - 50° - bright sun but not enough for it to warm things up - no sitting out in the sun to knit today.
> 
> ...


That 1/4 teaspoon should not cause a problem- if it does you could try using the rapid bake program that most machines have now-a-days- the what might happen would be an overflow. Does the pan not have a handle?! Don't forget to use an oven proof mitt! Or cloth.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I don't think I would know a well behaved dog if it bit me in the ass. My two (long since crossed over Rainbow Bridge) were both delinquents.
> 
> The first was a lab mixed with Hell Hound. The precious darling would only bark if there was someone at the door. He was a wonderful watch dog but wasn't clear on the some people are actually allowed in the house as guests part. So, we had trained him to go to the door and bark and then once DH or me got to the door he would turn around, leave the room and go sit on our bed and not come out until called. Good in theory right
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pre-children and single I lived off of peanut butter, hard boiled eggs and popcorn because cooking for one was such a pain. LOL
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]Works pretty much that way at my place! I don't find cleaning to be the most appealing task- cooking for one is not very good either. Would far sooner sit and knit.


My diet has included a lot of omelet lately! And parmesan cheese has been on special for several weeks so I have indulged in that. I try to avoid popcorn- because it is so delicious I can't stop eating the stuff- and it is so lovely with butter. Love the whole performance of making it- the popping of the kernels under the pan lid!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That pumpkin looks like it thinks it is a bag of peanuts!


LOL LOL yes!!!!,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the funky pumpkin daralene - hope you are getting some rest in with all this hustle and bustle.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Just checking in to say hello and let you all know I haven't forgotten you. Have so much going on. Just got back from Canada and have company coming this week and tonight a dinner for a visiting musician from California. Mind you, I'm not cooking as a group of 16 will be meeting at a restaurant. Fridge is cleaned, pantry organized and cleaned, oven cleaned, mums bought for planters, pumpkins bought to go with corn stalks, some little flowers in a cup I had for guest room planted and ready to go to room. Now to get all my pile-up of knitting magazines and patterns sorted and put away, along with bags of yarn to be put out of sight. Will be heading back up to Canada soon to see my aunt for her birthday. She is 95 this year. Hmmmmm she always thinks I am older than I am. Does that mean I look older than my age...yikes. I sure have been feeling older than my age lately. Grandson's 11th birthday today and we won't get to celebrate as he is too busy with soccer and rehearsals. We'll get it in, just not sure when. Oh yes, my company called yesterday and said they would be here Wed., but DH had them on the calendar for Thursday. He will be working all day Wed., and so we got it straightened out and they will meet us for the concert on Thursday and then we will visit Letchwork State Park on Friday. Not sure if the leaves will still be on the trees or not but it should be beautiful anyway. It is nicknamed the Grand Canyon of the East. No way I will catch up so someone PM me if there is something I should know.
> 
> Sandy, I see you had a birthday. Happy Belated Birthday!!!!
> Hugs to all.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny gigi - they aren't dumb that is for sure.

sam



Bobglory said:


> I don't think I would know a well behaved dog if it bit me in the ass. My two (long since crossed over Rainbow Bridge) were both delinquents.
> 
> The first was a lab mixed with Hell Hound. The precious darling would only bark if there was someone at the door. He was a wonderful watch dog but wasn't clear on the some people are actually allowed in the house as guests part. So, we had trained him to go to the door and bark and then once DH or me got to the door he would turn around, leave the room and go sit on our bed and not come out until called. Good in theory right?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

laughing out loud loudly.

sam



Bobglory said:


> This was also the dog that ate our chicken that DH brought I from the grill and stupidly set on the counter then went back outside. Devil dog ate it, bones and all.
> 
> I called the vet and she told me that for the next week we were to follow him into the yard and check his business to make sure things were progressing nicely. She also said that we were to take his temperature twice a day and if he started running a fever we were to bring him right in.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I goofed - it was the Swedish version.

sam



gottastch said:


> I didn't get anything either but I sent a message to the 'powers that be' on Ravelry. I will share what response I get back.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> This was also the dog that ate our chicken that DH brought I from the grill and stupidly set on the counter then went back outside. Devil dog ate it, bones and all.
> 
> I called the vet and she told me that for the next week we were to follow him into the yard and check his business to make sure things were progressing nicely. She also said that we were to take his temperature twice a day and if he started running a fever we were to bring him right in.
> 
> ...


LOL LOL :lol: Only you lol lol


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gwen in L.A. said:


> Oh my, quite a day here. Have an appointment with the Department of Motor Vehicles to register my car, over a year late!
> 
> Ahem. Allow me to explain  Long story I need to get off my chest <eyes rolling> Last year I set aside the registration because the car needed to be smog checked. Needed to do that first. Then I got sick (cancer/radiation/chemo/surgery/chemo). The paperwork did not surface in the chaos.
> 
> ...


S


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> My dog story is actually about my friend's dog. He has since crossed over the Rainbow Bridge but I will always remember "Wishbone" (a Schnoodle - about 25 pounds) and his antics.
> 
> My friend had made a roast and cooked it in the slow cooker overnight. When the roast was done in the morning, she took it out of the slow cooker and put it into a Rubbermaid or Tupperware container, put the lid on it, put it in the refrigerator (on the bottom shelf) and then she and her family went to church.
> 
> ...


LOL LOL


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> breads a baking - should be out of the pan around 4:30. not sure how to get the pan out of the machine - i'm hoping once it turns off it will release. hmmmmm.........
> sam


Mine has a wire handle which you lift using an oven glove (unless you have asbestos fingers). Then if you twist it about a quarter turn anticlockwise it releases and you can lift it out of the machine. The most difficult part is getting the bread out of the pan, but usually this is easy at first, when the kneading paddle is still totally non-stick. I invert the pan and hope the bread slides out. If not I knock the edge of the inverted pan against a chopping board to loosen the bread. If the loaf has risen above the top you need to do this over the edge of the board.... I can just smell that delicious bread. Enjoy!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I don't think I would know a well behaved dog if it bit me in the ass.
> Gigi


But.... If it did that surely it wouldn't really be well behaved would it??
I'm just loving all these naughty dog tales. Thanks everyone for keeping me amused.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> breads a baking - should be out of the pan around 4:30. not sure how to get the pan out of the machine - i'm hoping once it turns off it will release. hmmmmm.........
> 
> baby it's cold outside - 50° - bright sun but not enough for it to warm things up - no sitting out in the sun to knit today.
> 
> ...


Good luck on your Bread Sam. I personally don't think l/4 tsp will hurt your bread.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what was the 6:05 you were referring to?
> 
> sam


6:05 am is when the teens leave to catch their bus in the mornings.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Great!! Looking forward to seeing you if you are able.


kehinkle said:


> Woke up to a chilly 30° f this morning. Have been catching up on emails and here after having breakfast. Need to go to Meijers and pick up a few things.
> 
> Caren, lovely bunch of children. Can't wait to see some of mine next week. Didn't get to see my oldest DGD or Brodee when I was home ladt weekend. Hopefully next visit.
> 
> ...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gigi, I am laughing so hard at your dog stories - my poor little granddaughter is looking at me very strangely. Thanks for brightening up a gloomy day! Paula


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just found this pattern for bulky yarn - I think it would work with any yarn - you would just need to match needle size with the yarn you were using. I have some super bulky yarn I want to try this with.

sam

http://erica-knits.blogspot.com/2008/10/anabela-scarf.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for a school twenty minutes away?

sam

or am I missing something here.



NanaCaren said:


> 6:05 am is when the teens leave to catch their bus in the mornings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I want to report the bread was a resounding success - I ate the heel - my favorite part. used margarine on it - would have been better with butter but I didn't have any softened. Heidi said it was great - so guess we will be having homemade bread more often.

trisha - thanks again.

sam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> just found this pattern for bulky yarn - I think it would work with any yarn - you would just need to match needle size with the yarn you were using. I have some super bulky yarn I want to try this with.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://erica-knits.blogspot.com/2008/10/anabela-scarf.html


That looks like s great scarf, Sam.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> I want to report the bread was a resounding success - I ate the heel - my favorite part. used margarine on it - would have been better with butter but I didn't have any softened. Heidi said it was great - so guess we will be having homemade bread more often.
> 
> trisha - thanks again.
> 
> sam


That's great!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> love the funky pumpkin daralene - hope you are getting some rest in with all this hustle and bustle.
> 
> sam


Yes, well I turned into a pumpkin and went to bed. Refreshed and got plans done for grandson's birthday. Ready, almost, for dinner tonight (at a restaurant) - 16 people

Got someone to help me with the house tomorrow for the company coming Thursday.

Reservations made for lunch in Letchworth.

Reservations made for second dinner with Guest musician at the school. Yes, 2 birthdays, guests at the school and 2 sets of personal out of town guests. Other couple are staying at a hotel. Missed grandson's soccer game as I thought he wasn't going due to a rehearsal. Oh well, it is probably just as well as I got more done. One person called that is supposed to be at the dinner and they are stuck in Detroit but will get there about 1/2 an hour late. Not too bad considering they are coming from California. I was quite nervous earlier today and just went to bed and would have stayed there if I could. Much more up for it now. I find the older I am getting the less I want to be involved in all these fancy things. Have been going through quite a low energy time for sure.

Alternate plans for my aunt's birthday. Think I have everything covered now. 
I've been trying to read some and keep up but I'm afraid I'm pretty far behind. Did enjoy all the dog stories though and made me laugh. Thanks all, I needed that. My Westie ate the caramels our son bought us for Christmas one year and when I was younger the big dog the family had ate the whole roast I had prepared. Thankfully the children and I had our portion but sadly for the family, no leftovers. Our lab even used to eat Christmas tree tinsel and had the fanciest little gifts for us to clean up. Just look for the sparkle when the sun shone. Chuckled about these stories and the gift you all have of telling them.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Me and the DMV got along fine. What a relief. With appointment, in and out in less than 20 min, with tags.

Had to write in the reason why it was late...clerk thought the fine might be refunded. If so, more yarn $$!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Funny!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Hell hound, I love it!!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Yay! Good work Sam!


Miss Pam said:


> That's great!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh Yummmmy.....I can't wait to get back to having bread more regularly....another 10 pounds to go.



thewren said:


> I want to report the bread was a resounding success - I ate the heel - my favorite part. used margarine on it - would have been better with butter but I didn't have any softened. Heidi said it was great - so guess we will be having homemade bread more often.
> 
> trisha - thanks again.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you get the refund....and glad they didn't give you any grief.



Gwen in L.A. said:


> Me and the DMV got along fine. What a relief. With appointment, in and out in less than 20 min, with tags.
> 
> Had to write in the reason why it was late...clerk thought the fine might be refunded. If so, more yarn $$!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I want to report the bread was a resounding success - I ate the heel - my favorite part. used margarine on it - would have been better with butter but I didn't have any softened. Heidi said it was great - so guess we will be having homemade bread more often.
> 
> trisha - thanks again.
> 
> sam


You will have to share your receipts, for all of us enthusiastic bread bakers!!!!!!! So glad it worked- what did you do about the dilemma over the milk powder?

Edit: Sam next time you want butter and it is hard- that is why we have microwaves, and can reduce power- I soften mine on power 3 to 2- This will vary to some extent with your particular microwave!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

You must have a sunny window for the Basil, I can't keep it in the house which surprises me because we have a window facing South ,there's a big Maple tree in the way but it doesn't have leaves in Winter. Maybe I should try again because I like fresh Basil too.


NanaCaren said:


> I find some lose their smell easily. just the makeup of the herb. I don't care for dried basil at al so keep a large pot of it over the winter. Chrissy eats it on sandwiches. I didn't so much want them to go back tot he barn as much as go back through the fence where they got out. Of course after telling them to get back through the fence they eventually did just that. Their reward was some extra corn. They know that is what happens if they get out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> for a school twenty minutes away?
> 
> sam
> 
> or am I missing something here.


Some schools start at 7 am and the ride takes longer than a straight route. Perhaps that is why the early start time. I think 7 am start time is way too early. Maybe Caren has a more logical reason than what I am thinking.

I found this from the National Sleep Foundation:
This research indicates that school bells that ring as early as 7:00 a.m. in many parts of the country stand in stark contrast with adolescents' sleep patterns and needs.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> just found this pattern for bulky yarn - I think it would work with any yarn - you would just need to match needle size with the yarn you were using. I have some super bulky yarn I want to try this with.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://erica-knits.blogspot.com/2008/10/anabela-scarf.html


I really like this pattern, but I agree with some of the comments, the instructions are somewhat confusing. I will say my brain is in overload, so maybe it is me!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I want to report the bread was a resounding success - I ate the heel - my favorite part. used margarine on it - would have been better with butter but I didn't have any softened. Heidi said it was great - so guess we will be having homemade bread more often.
> 
> trisha - thanks again.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, Glad your bread was so successful, just wish I could eat bread. How are you?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gwen in L.A. said:


> Me and the DMV got along fine. What a relief. With appointment, in and out in less than 20 min, with tags.
> 
> Had to write in the reason why it was late...clerk thought the fine might be refunded. If so, more yarn $$!


Congrats on being legal again!! LOL! I know you're glad that's over. When I have to go in person to the DMV, I always go to the one in the small town I used to live in...it's about 40 minutes away. I can get out in about 20 min., like you. If I went to one of the offices in the city where I now live, I'd be there most of the day. Besides, going to the other DMV, I get a nice drive in the country!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, Glad your bread was so successful, just wish I could eat bread. How are you?


Do you have the Gluten issue, Purplefi?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have the Gluten issue, Purplefi?


Hi Julie, Yeast is my problem. I'm ok with wraps or unleven bread.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Even as a child I was a morning person I love to watch the sun come up. Then again I love to watch it set as well. I do have little cat naps during the day unless Seth is here. Danyel will start school today they have a spot for her. She will have the same kindergarten teacher as Chrissy and Michael had. Wonderful lady, love children gives them a great start in school.


What a great looking group! Who lost their shoes? Lol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> My dad used use white corn meal when he made mush. I will have to try making it soon.


~~~I should try the white....I have wondered if they taste the same or not. I think I will try that soon. Do you know...are they interchangeable?
Carol il/oh


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I find the same thing. I found a couple of baking pans I was looking for yesterday while looking for one of Danyel's dolls she left here three years ago. No doll but I have my pans.


Isnt it amazing the things they remember? Especially after 3 years!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy Surrey, the leaves on the trees are really changing colour now although the big acer in the front is still quite green.
> 
> Pup Lover - I would sew the red buttons on with xs of alternate white and red, but then I never do anything straight forward
> 
> ...


As always...beautiful photos. Just glorious! Thanks! When I get to reincarnation, I want to be a nature photographer....just like you!
Carol il/oh


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring might be a good time for a sale- will the garden be coming to life? Also I have lost track- are you living in the house you are selling- I know you were doing a lot of packing?


There is only a tiny patch of a front garden, the back is patio with a rock pile and a horse chestnut tree my son planted as a conker when we first moved here. But everywhere looks better in the warmer weather, so I am just hoping. I have to live here till I sell as I can't afford to buy till then, unless I win the lottery. I have stopped packing as most of what needs to be done now will be done by the removals people, and I can't live with more boxes and still have the house presentable for potential buyers, or for my comfort either. I hope that you are more settled in yourself now that you have some of the business sorted. Do keep a record of any contact from that woman, just in case she starts her antics again. Take care.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy Surrey, the leaves on the trees are really changing colour now although the big acer in the front is still quite green.
> 
> Pup Lover - I would sew the red buttons on with xs of alternate white and red, but then I never do anything straight forward
> 
> ...


As always...beautiful photos. Just glorious! Thanks! When I get to reincarnation, I want to be a nature photographer....just like you! With a bit of desinger's talents mixed in! Carol il/oh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Sam, I don't look forward to the cold and wet!
> Caren, I dried a lot of my herbs and I noticed some of them must not be the right type because they lost their smell. I do have Tarragon, and Rosemary that are very fragrant.
> Your pig story is funny I would not have like running them all back home after they were found! We had a couple of pigs once and when they got out they didn't run far before they ran back in their fence to lie in the water to cool!


We put our rosemary and oregano on the south porch and can get rosemary all winter, sometimes the oregano but not always.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cold, windy and wet here today. Sewed buttons on with red thread. Typed a school paper for DH now he needs help doing a resume. Hes never done one before, so I'm off! 

Prayers and hugs


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I think we still have them now as mine was certainly on duty the other day. I had taken delivery of a very heavy box from the parcel man early in the afternoon. It was full of used postage stamps which get sent to me from all over the world for a Charity called Hearing Dogs for the Deaf. He laid it down on the small side counter next to the cooking hob which is a ceramic one. I decided to open it there and then and slid it of onto the hob to have more room. I was in the middle of trying to open it when the phone rang. It was a friend so I went into the sitting room to be more comfortable and we chatted but she had to hang up because she kept coughing and coughing. I picked up the newspaper and started to read that. About an hour later the same friend phoned back as her coughing seemed to have settled. Sure enough we were able to chat for a while she ended the call by saying she was going to go and make herself a hot drink. That sounded like a good idea I thought I would go and make myself a milky coffee. Well when I went into the kitchen the air was blue with smoke and on the hob the box was smouldering away, no sign of flames or anything. I managed to pick up the box and put it outside where it was heavy rain and the path was already wet so I put it down in a little puddle of water where it sizzled! Fortunately the back door is next to the cooker hob so I did not have to carry it far. I left the door open and opened all the windows. I had left the kitchen door open when I went in and still the smoke alarm in the hall did not go off. I did check it later and it was working and I had only renewed the battery the month before! I ended up having all the windows of the house open as the acrid smell seemed every where. I do not have a good sense of smell, it has to be very strong before I smell it and I could smell it! The dog and I were in the sitting room with the door just pushed to enough so that Pippie could not open it as she wanted through to the rabbits and was doing a lot of barking at them.
> I cleaned up the hob which had a small amount of ash on it over the ring that I had heated up some soup for my lunch. The hob was off but there must have been enough residual heat in it for the smouldering of the box to begin.
> I got the little brush and dustpan and swept the ashes into that and just put them in the bin at the side of the cooker. I then went out the back door to check on the box and decided to take out all the stamps that were okay. I did manage to salvage about three quarters of them. I brought them inside in carrier bags but then emptied them out onto the island unit as they were quite warm to touch and I wanted them spread out so they would cool. I was worried about them igniting. There were a few that were a bit brown around the edges so I took them and went to put them in the bin. When I opened the bin the small amount of ash that I put in earlier were glowing bright red. That bin was very quickly put outside in the rain too.
> I really was very fortunate not to have a huge fire in my kitchen. If my friend had not called back I probably would have picked up my knitting and knitted for a while or sat and listened to the news etc. she put the idea of a drink in my head which was why I went into the kitchen. I had such a narrow escape, I am sure my guardian angel was on duty.


~~~oh MY! :-( Surely your Guardian Angel was working overtime!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That description would definitely have fitted our much missed Lab. She once ate the sandwiches which I had packed to take to work, cling film and all! Another time, she took a large chunk out of the Christmas cake which I had put on the work top ready to decorate. She several times ate large quantities of chocolate: no one had told her that chocolate was bad for dogs and she seemed none the worse for the experience. One of my daughters refused to walk her after an incident when she snatched a bag of bread rolls from the shopping basket of a lady who passed by! Or there were the (very hot) sausages she stole from another family's barbecue on a campsite! We had a Cocker spaniel after that: he was greedy, but on on the scale of the Lab.


~~~What a hoot! Frustrating, but seriously funny stories!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I am arranging for a safety check from the local fire brigade and might think about getting a fire extinguisher. Will wait and see what the assessment says. I think the scary bit is realising that yes I am handicapped because of my lack of ability, I hate realising my limitations, probably too independent and far too proud my late DH would have said. But I always think it is good to stretch yourself and have a go, you never know what you can achieve if you do not try!


~~~All the more reason to get a fire extinguisher! They are not difficult to operate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, Yeast is my problem. I'm ok with wraps or unleven bread.


Right, now you mention it - I do remember you saying. You can do wonderful things with wraps and things like the Indian flat breads! I have various recipes for such. But would acknowledge seldom get there- probably because of the whole mystique of the rising of the dough. I forgot to check if you were still online- hopefully you are tucked up, asleep in bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> There is only a tiny patch of a front garden, the back is patio with a rock pile and a horse chestnut tree my son planted as a conker when we first moved here. But everywhere looks better in the warmer weather, so I am just hoping. I have to live here till I sell as I can't afford to buy till then, unless I win the lottery. I have stopped packing as most of what needs to be done now will be done by the removals people, and I can't live with more boxes and still have the house presentable for potential buyers, or for my comfort either. I hope that you are more settled in yourself now that you have some of the business sorted. Do keep a record of any contact from that woman, just in case she starts her antics again. Take care.


I think we all have those- 'if I won the lottery' moments!!!!!! If I did I might consider moving back to Scotland- certainly would think of finding somewhere closer to the GK's as well- the possibilities could be interesting- No harm in dreaming!
It has been a month now, without a murmur. The oldest niece is moving to a place 15 K away- so I am unlikely to see much of her either.
Ringo has just demolished a tray of 'my dog' lamb casserole- much to my surprise- I may get a few and tuck them away for storage treats- They have a free offer that came with the little box promotion. When I tried him on one ages ago he turned up his nose. So I had not bothered since- but it would be good to have something in the store cupboard.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for a school twenty minutes away?
> 
> sam
> 
> or am I missing something here.


We live near the bus barn, so we get picked up first the bus drives around picks up the other student they get to the school about 7:15. At which time they stay on the busses until 7:20. For middle school same thing but an hour later. thes two schools are physically only 8 minutes from the school but do to picking up other students my bunch are on the bus about an hour or so sac day. Danyel goes to a school 20 minutes away, she is also one of the first ones on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We put our rosemary and oregano on the south porch and can get rosemary all winter, sometimes the oregano but not always.


If I put mine on the South I could guarantee it would NOT survive!!!!!!!! (Antarctica)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Some schools start at 7 am and the ride takes longer than a straight route. Perhaps that is why the early start time. I think 7 am start time is way too early. Maybe Caren has a more logical reason than what I am thinking.
> 
> I found this from the National Sleep Foundation:
> This research indicates that school bells that ring as early as 7:00 a.m. in many parts of the country stand in stark contrast with adolescents' sleep patterns and needs.


The ride most definitely is longer than the straight route there. School starts at 7:21 am for the teens.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> . So I had not bothered since- but it would be good to have something in the store cupboard.


 always good it have something in the store cupboard for self and pets. Handy when the weather is bad, you don't feel well, money is tight or when you are too busy crafting to shop or cook, or those just can't be bothered days.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you get the refund....and glad they didn't give you any grief.


Ditto


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, good on you for being a bread maker.
Well Wallyworld did not have beads I liked and bead store closed Sun-Tues. Oh well treated myself to a knit magazine.
Body still adjusting to three new meds so back in bed.Want to frog 12rows of hat I started. I want to do invisible level cast on so seam doesn't show. Pink one I didn't like seam.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> What a great looking group! Who lost their shoes? Lol


Ryan is the shoeless wonder he didn't want to put them on. He is Elishia's middle son.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice scarf pattern...saved to evernote for future use. Thanks



thewren said:


> just found this pattern for bulky yarn - I think it would work with any yarn - you would just need to match needle size with the yarn you were using. I have some super bulky yarn I want to try this with.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://erica-knits.blogspot.com/2008/10/anabela-scarf.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam my grandson catches the bus at 6:30 for a school only 15 min. away....he is one of the first stops on the route. 


thewren said:


> for a school twenty minutes away?
> 
> sam
> 
> or am I missing something here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> always good it have something in the store cupboard for self and pets. Handy when the weather is bad, you don't feel well, money is tight or when you are too busy crafting to shop or cook, or those just can't be bothered days.


It is good to have found something that will store- that he will eat! Even when I had Rufus here he had turned his nose up at tinned food- Rufus did not care- he would wolf anything down from Pineapple, banana, Taro, you name it Rufus would eat it!!!!!! Although one of his all time favourites had to be anything fish! One does get 'just can't be bothered days', I find, on my own- today I would have to acknowledge I have drunk only 'coffee'- really must go open a can of Tuna- or perhaps cook the fish I bought yesterday- that latter, would be the most sensible idea!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Your son reflects your wisdom and compassion. He's very lucky to have such a wonderful Mom! You raised him to appreciate his talents....and I hope he appreciates how special you are!
> JuneK


I know that both of my boys appreciate me. I am close to both of them. We appreciate each other and do things for each other because we love each other. So nice that we have very little attitude issues with them, of course they know that they are adults and can live on their own if they give me attitude.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> This was also the dog that ate our chicken that DH brought I from the grill and stupidly set on the counter then went back outside. Devil dog ate it, bones and all.
> 
> I called the vet and she told me that for the next week we were to follow him into the yard and check his business to make sure things were progressing nicely. She also said that we were to take his temperature twice a day and if he started running a fever we were to bring him right in.
> 
> ...


Rofl


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> breads a baking - should be out of the pan around 4:30. not sure how to get the pan out of the machine - i'm hoping once it turns off it will release. hmmmmm.........
> 
> baby it's cold outside - 50° - bright sun but not enough for it to warm things up - no sitting out in the sun to knit today.
> 
> ...


Baked potatoes and frozen dinners are better in the oven, microwaves ruin them imho


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My diet has included a lot of omelet lately! And parmesan cheese has been on special for several weeks so I have indulged in that. I try to avoid popcorn- because it is so delicious I can't stop eating the stuff- and it is so lovely with butter. Love the whole performance of making it- the popping of the kernels under the pan lid!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been 'boasting' about the wonderful weather we have been having this Autumn in Calgary. Pat just came in and got the camera and took these pictures of the sunset tonight. We have not had ANY SNOW, and I am enjoying it that you guys south of us are getting a bit here and there. 

You can all chuckle at me when we get our winter (which we know is coming -but the sky tonight is glorious. enjoy the view from our patio. 

We know it is coming but as I told Gwen on Skype today, each day like this makes a shorter winter -as we have had lots of Octobers with lots of cold weather and snow storms over the years. Just heard on the news that Winnipeg just got some although not much. Our forecast is pretty darned good.



Sam I am glad you enjoyed your bread. \\


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I had a good visit with Gwen on skype today -- I haven't been on for some time and it is nice to see her smiling face. I am glad to hear she is taking care of herself.

I am opening the notebook cover workshop tomorrow night and just sent out a Workshop happenings with information about it.  it will be part of the daily digest tomorrow morning. I hope some of you will consider joining this as it is going to be an interesting, fun class. I think the book covers will be handy


I think I will crochet my base and use knitted sections, (or the other way around) not sure yet but I am going to make one - maybe i could find something once in awhile. 

I like the way she has used the rings in the book to hold the scissors and other things. never would have thought of that. 

Hope to see some of you there. S


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caught up but very tired. 

Caren....love the photo. The grandkids look like a lively bunch. Can just imagine the holidays at your house. Are all the GK's in school now?

Daralene...love that crazy looking 'peanut' pumpkin. Have a wonderful time with your guests.

Take care and happy knitting everyone.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> This was also the dog that ate our chicken that DH brought I from the grill and stupidly set on the counter then went back outside. Devil dog ate it, bones and all.
> 
> I called the vet and she told me that for the next week we were to follow him into the yard and check his business to make sure things were progressing nicely. She also said that we were to take his temperature twice a day and if he started running a fever we were to bring him right in.
> 
> ...


You,always make me laugh. But I think I could top that dog. But we love them to death. Still miss each one we have had. And if I can ever get another dog probably will someday.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> I know that both of my boys appreciate me. I am close to both of them. We appreciate each other and do things for each other because we love each other. So nice that we have very little attitude issues with them, of course they know that they are adults and can live on their own if they give me attitude.


I am close to my son too- he has been so supportive since we lost his brother -- he knows we won't interfere in his marriage or in raising Hayley and don't volunteer opinons unless asked and we never 'arrive' on them, but they never 'arrive' on us. That would not be the case if he and gd were alone but Hayley's mom likes her privacy and she has that right. She is a dear girl and always has invited us to special occasions and is always willing to take me around if I need it -- I don't let her do that but I know she would if I needed it. We don't interfere but are always available to have Hayley visit us when they ask - so we are very fortunate (and so are they) they only live l0 minutes away. When Pat was so sick and in the hospital both my kids and Gayle were absolutely wonderful to me. We all love each other. It is nice isn't it?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9pm here and Gage is in bed. I would love to report that he is sleeping but he is not. Daddy is in the living room and watching a movie. Volume is rather loud and Gage says he can't sleep. I put a movie on in his room to get him to sleep. Fingers crossed.

The notebook cover workshop looks very interesting.

We got wet flurries here around suppertime-6:00pm. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 

Tomorrow is the dentist, thankful I got my medication tonight. I would have been a bag full of nerves tomorrow if I didn't take a pill before tomorrows visit.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Our sunrise this morning and sun flowers from 2 weeks ago


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Caught up but very tired.
> 
> Caren....love the photo. The grandkids look like a lively bunch. Can just imagine the holidays at your house. Are all the GK's in school now?
> 
> ...


Yes they are a lively bunch especially when they get together. All the grands except Seth, he is only three so a couple more years yet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Our sunrise this morning and sun flowers from 2 weeks ago


Love the sunrise and the sun flowers they are one of my favorite flowers. Reminds me of my late niece.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been 'boasting' about the wonderful weather we have been having this Autumn in Calgary. Pat just came in and got the camera and took these pictures of the sunset tonight. We have not had ANY SNOW, and I am enjoying it that you guys south of us are getting a bit here and there.
> 
> You can all chuckle at me when we get our winter (which we know is coming -but the sky tonight is glorious. enjoy the view from our patio.
> 
> ...


awesome, love the colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9pm here and Gage is in bed. I would love to report that he is sleeping but he is not. Daddy is in the living room and watching a movie. Volume is rather loud and Gage says he can't sleep. I put a movie on in his room to get him to sleep. Fingers crossed.
> 
> The notebook cover workshop looks very interesting.
> 
> ...


praying all goes well for you Sis. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Our sunrise this morning and sun flowers from 2 weeks ago


beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much. How are you doing?


Patches39 said:


> praying all goes well for you Sis. :-D


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Puplover, The sunrise and sunflowers are BEAUTIFUL!! And yours too designer!! We haven't had too many pretty skies for a while. Interesting fact about the Southern exposure Julie. I think I'll try potting up my Rosemary and see if it works in my S. window this Winter. Can't hurt. 
My hunter husband is home (didn't get anything doesn't care either) He basically camped with our son and they worked on an old house over there. 
I think my bed is calling me and I'm very sleepy. See everyone tomorrow nittergma


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I had a good visit with Gwen on skype today -- I haven't been on for some time and it is nice to see her smiling face. I am glad to hear she is taking care of herself.
> 
> I am opening the notebook cover workshop tomorrow night and just sent out a Workshop happenings with information about it. it will be part of the daily digest tomorrow morning. I hope some of you will consider joining this as it is going to be an interesting, fun class. I think the book covers will be handy
> 
> ...


Looks great and very handy. DH was impressed that the flowers were knitted.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off to bed I go. Night all, talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Puplover, The sunrise and sunflowers are BEAUTIFUL!! And yours too designer!! We haven't had too many pretty skies for a while. Interesting fact about the Southern exposure Julie. I think I'll try potting up my Rosemary and see if it works in my S. window this Winter. Can't hurt.
> My hunter husband is home (didn't get anything doesn't care either) He basically camped with our son and they worked on an old house over there.
> I think my bed is calling me and I'm very sleepy. See everyone tomorrow nittergma


Designers sunset and our sunrise to me are very similar so many miles and hours apart


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, good on you for being a bread maker.
> Well Wallyworld did not have beads I liked and bead store closed Sun-Tues. Oh well treated myself to a knit magazine.
> Body still adjusting to three new meds so back in bed.Want to frog 12rows of hat I started. I want to do invisible level cast on so seam doesn't show. Pink one I didn't like seam.


Invisible cast on sounds quite intriguing. Will have to check that out. Thank you.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening Puplover !! And anybody else who is online. How was your day?? I am way behind I feel, but hopefully will catch up sometime this week.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Spider said:


> Good evening Puplover !! And anybody else who is online. How was your day?? I am way behind I feel, but hopefully will catch up sometime this week.


Hi Spider! Cold and wet here but ok otherwise. Not always easy to keep up here I know. Hope your day was a good and have a great rest of the week! I am off to bed to get warm and cuddle with my dogs. (No stories for these two, they are pretty well behaved)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, similar sunsets even though miles apart PupLover and Designer.
PUPLOVER, have you heard any more from Charlotte?

Dollyclaire, that sure was a close call. Glad you are ok and glad you checked the embers. I have a fire extinguisher in the kitchen and two upstairs at both far bedrooms.

Love to see all the photos of flowers, trees, sunsets, grandchildren, etc. Guess I am visual and I feel closer when I see photos of where you are.

The dinner was lovely and I did have a good time. I always dread these things and nobody there will ever know how I dread them because when I'm there I enjoy myself. Wish I would remember this before I go. Guess I'm old enough to have had some varied experiences and of course, which ones do you think I remember........

Hmmmmm, what do you think people talked about for a bit at dinner tonight...DOGS. I didn't bring them up either. Must be the weather. The young man across from me has a Bouvier de Flanders (Sp?) Another friend talked about staying with a friend whose chihuahua insisted on sleeping in her arm pit. LOL Of course we talked about our grandbaby pug, who is gray and has arthritis like me.

Designer, looks like a great workshop. I would be doing all of them if my life were different. I know how much I learned from the ones I have done. Eventually I probably will do almost all of them since you are kind enough to leave them on. I did the Magic Loop socks thanks to Darowil, Traveling Vine thanks to Julie, Safari Blanket thanks to Donmaur's workshop and the Tree of Life thanks to Saroja. I want to do Zoe's socks, Poledra's shrug, Sam's wingspan, the felted hats, and on and on. If people just quit having babies in my family I will get to do something else. LOL Don't think that's going to stop just for me.

Sam, did I miss the picture of your bread??? Know you got the camera. Direct me to the page.

Sweet dreams all who are going or in bed and for others, sweet dreams when you do go to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Folks, I finally worked out a good time to call Marge Whapples- spoke with her for half an hour. Life has not been easy this last month with the fibro and other issues. Also her computer is not working at all, and her computer geek friend is seriously overworked, and has not yet been able to help. 
Anyway, she sends love and greetings to all.

BTW Zoe has not picked up her phone for some number of days- By my reckoning the fortnight when she should get the results, is this Friday. At the very least I would guess prayers are needed. (actually for both)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Good evening Puplover !! And anybody else who is online. How was your day?? I am way behind I feel, but hopefully will catch up sometime this week.


Hi Spider. I had you at the beginning of my post and then I lost my post, so you get your own post. I know I won't get caught up but isn't it fun to stop in and say hello. Wishing you all the best.

Almost forgot to ask PupLover about her husband's applications. Is he done with school???


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> go for it Kaye - but don't over do! take some breaks - it doesn't go away. (Once you are finished you are welcome to come and clean my house) Your new painting and all your work, I bet your house is looking 'spiffy'.


I took a break to go to knit group.  I managed to get almost everything done on my list, I only have to do the trim in the bathroom now and then that's done, think I'll do that in the morning. I got the kitchen cleaned, cabinets pretty well organized, the trash out, the laundry done, the bathroom cleaned after painting and fairly well put back together, fish tank cleaned, and floors done. Also walked to DSMs' and let her dogs out for their evening constitutional (she works until midnight tonight), and cleaned her cat boxes while there, then walked back home.  DH called and said he'll be home around 10pm for the night, just going to bring the Semi so that he can just head straight to Casper in the morning, so much for getting to bed early. :roll: But that's okay, I will just sleep in a little. :-D 
Okay, now back to getting caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> This was also the dog that ate our chicken that DH brought I from the grill and stupidly set on the counter then went back outside. Devil dog ate it, bones and all.
> 
> I called the vet and she told me that for the next week we were to follow him into the yard and check his business to make sure things were progressing nicely. She also said that we were to take his temperature twice a day and if he started running a fever we were to bring him right in.
> 
> ...


LOLOL!!!! That was some dog. lol
DSMs' dog Thor (know fondly as Toad, don't know how we managed to come up with that one), was Great Dane/Bull Mastiff and has passed over the rainbow ridge, anyway, Marla (DSM) thought it was a great idea to teach him to open the fridge with the towel on the door and bring my Dad a beer. She didn't think that whole thing through, he decided her prime rib should be his dinner one day, lolol. She had fun getting that back, she did, but it was not easy. lol He was the size of a small great dane with the personality of a bull mastiff, he also liked Dr. Pepper, he'd puncture the top with a canine and toss it back. lol 
My Irish Wolfhound could clear anything off a counter, that took some creativity to keep out of his reach. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen in L.A. said:


> Oh my, quite a day here. Have an appointment with the Department of Motor Vehicles to register my car, over a year late!
> 
> Ahem. Allow me to explain  Long story I need to get off my chest <eyes rolling> Last year I set aside the registration because the car needed to be smog checked. Needed to do that first. Then I got sick (cancer/radiation/chemo/surgery/chemo). The paperwork did not surface in the chaos.
> 
> ...


 :shock: Oh no, Glad you have it all worked out though. Also glad that it sounds like you are doing well. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Looks great and very handy. DH was impressed that the flowers were knitted.


Your sunrise looks so much like my sunset-- Isn't that amazing? I love all the skies that have been posted this past whlie.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Designers sunset and our sunrise to me are very similar so many miles and hours apart


I just posted exactly the same thing -- you would think they were the same place. unbelievable. I guess it shows that miles don't make a huge difference. Hmm - I wonder how many miles from me you are.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending up prayers for Zoe and Marge.



Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I finally worked out a good time to call Marge Whapples- spoke with her for half an hour. Life has not been easy this last month with the fibro and other issues. Also her computer is not working at all, and her computer geek friend is seriously overworked, and has not yet been able to help.
> Anyway, she sends love and greetings to all.
> 
> BTW Zoe has not picked up her phone for some number of days- By my reckoning the fortnight when she should get the results, is this Friday. At the very least I would guess prayers are needed. (actually for both)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I finally worked out a good time to call Marge Whapples- spoke with her for half an hour. Life has not been easy this last month with the fibro and other issues. Also her computer is not working at all, and her computer geek friend is seriously overworked, and has not yet been able to help.
> Anyway, she sends love and greetings to all.
> 
> BTW Zoe has not picked up her phone for some number of days- By my reckoning the fortnight when she should get the results, is this Friday. At the very least I would guess prayers are needed. (actually for both)


Prayers for them, as requested. Perhaps Zoe is just waiting for the results before contacting again


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Starting a pair of mittens tomorrow for DGD...the test one I made was a tad small so I'm increasing all around. Another pair of socks done and Christmas stocking is making pretty good progress....clicking away!!


Love the sunrises and sunsets...I don't get out to see them most mornings and nights. Also love the sunflowers...reminds me that Autumn is truly here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I did exactly that - here is the recipe I used. sam

oh yes - I used 4 teaspoons milk

Traditional White Bread
2 lb. loaf 

1 + 1/3 cups water
4 teaspoons softened butter or margarine
4 cups bread flour
2 tablespoons sugar
4 teaspoons dry milk
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons active dry yeast

Carefully measure 1 and 1/3 cups water. Remember, use water that is room temperature. DO NOT use very hot or very cold water.2 Pour the water into the bread pan.

Carefully measure 4 teaspoons of butter or margarine that is at room temperature. Add this to the bread pan.

This takes care of all of the liquid ingredients for the recipe. 

Next come the dry ingredients.

Measure 4 cups of bread flour. Make sure not to overpack the flour into the cup. To avoid over packing, a good trick is to fill the measuring cup to overflowing, then tap the side of the cup with a knife or spatula to remove air pockets. Level off the measuring cup with the knife or spatula. Pour the flour into the bread pan.

Measure 2 tablespoons of sugar. Again, make sure to level off the tablespoons for an exact measurement. Add the sugar into the bread pan.

Measure 4 teaspoons of dry milk. Level off the teaspoons of dry milk like all of the rest of the dry ingredients. Add the dry milk to the bread pan.

Measure 2 teaspoons of salt. It is especially important to measure the salt precisely because too much salt, even a little, can affect the rising of the dough. Add the salt to the bread pan.
Before adding the yeast, use your finger to form a well (hole) in the flour where you will pour the yeast. Yeast must NEVER come into contact with a liquid when you are adding ingredients. Measure (again, leveling off) 2 teaspoons of yeast and carefully pour it into the well you made in the flour.

Carefully snap the baking pan into the breadmaker. Close the lid of the bread machine and plug the power cord into the wall outlet. 

Repeatedly press the Crust Color button to select the kind of crust you want. For this recipe we recommend Medium. Depending on the crust color you select, the arrow will be pointing to either light, medium or dark


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sam: Several months ago a friend asked about the difference in amount of package yeast and 2 1/4 tsp of bulk yeast. I measured out the packaged yeast and it is 2 1/4 teaspoon, so you can use either. You have gotten me interested into making bread again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so glad it was not just me - I was a little confused also. especially with line 2 - the rest I think I understand.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I really like this pattern, but I agree with some of the comments, the instructions are somewhat confusing. I will say my brain is in overload, so maybe it is me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you eat gluten free bread.

I am fine - a little frustrated right now - hickory keeps whinning - I have let her out three times - not sure what her problem is - I have petted her - given her treats - not sure what else to do.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, Glad your bread was so successful, just wish I could eat bread. How are you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I should think cornmeal is cornmeal regardless of the color.

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I should try the white....I have wondered if they taste the same or not. I think I will try that soon. Do you know...are they interchangeable?
> Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is why Heidi takes the boys to school and picks them up - they would be on the bus for 1-1-2 hours to get to a school five minutes away.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> We live near the bus barn, so we get picked up first the bus drives around picks up the other student they get to the school about 7:15. At which time they stay on the busses until 7:20. For middle school same thing but an hour later. thes two schools are physically only 8 minutes from the school but do to picking up other students my bunch are on the bus about an hour or so sac day. Danyel goes to a school 20 minutes away, she is also one of the first ones on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'd be taking him to school - I think that is way to early for children to have to be up and on the bus - especially in the winter. the older teens don't seem to mind but the young ones would never make it.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam my grandson catches the bus at 6:30 for a school only 15 min. away....he is one of the first stops on the route.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glorious sky pictures Shirley - just beautiful.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have been 'boasting' about the wonderful weather we have been having this Autumn in Calgary. Pat just came in and got the camera and took these pictures of the sunset tonight. We have not had ANY SNOW, and I am enjoying it that you guys south of us are getting a bit here and there.
> 
> You can all chuckle at me when we get our winter (which we know is coming -but the sky tonight is glorious. enjoy the view from our patio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for them, as requested. Perhaps Zoe is just waiting for the results before contacting again


She has been posting on other threads.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sky pictures dawn - I think dawn pictures are beyond me - that is way too early to be up. lol

love the sunflowers - I never knew there were so many different kinds until I started growing them.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Our sunrise this morning and sun flowers from 2 weeks ago


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought about it after it had been eaten - I will take a picture of the next loaf.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Yes, similar sunsets even though miles apart PupLover and Designer.
> PUPLOVER, have you heard any more from Charlotte?
> 
> Dollyclaire, that sure was a close call. Glad you are ok and glad you checked the embers. I have a fire extinguisher in the kitchen and two upstairs at both far bedrooms.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I get exhausted just reading about all you get done - if you get bored with your house you can always come here.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I took a break to go to knit group.  I managed to get almost everything done on my list, I only have to do the trim in the bathroom now and then that's done, think I'll do that in the morning. I got the kitchen cleaned, cabinets pretty well organized, the trash out, the laundry done, the bathroom cleaned after painting and fairly well put back together, fish tank cleaned, and floors done. Also walked to DSMs' and let her dogs out for their evening constitutional (she works until midnight tonight), and cleaned her cat boxes while there, then walked back home.  DH called and said he'll be home around 10pm for the night, just going to bring the Semi so that he can just head straight to Casper in the morning, so much for getting to bed early. :roll: But that's okay, I will just sleep in a little. :-D
> Okay, now back to getting caught up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending them both tons of healing energy.

sam



martina said:


> Prayers for them, as requested. Perhaps Zoe is just waiting for the results before contacting again


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen in L.A. said:


> Me and the DMV got along fine. What a relief. With appointment, in and out in less than 20 min, with tags.
> 
> Had to write in the reason why it was late...clerk thought the fine might be refunded. If so, more yarn $$!


Fingers crossed that you get a refund, that would be marvelous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I know that both of my boys appreciate me. I am close to both of them. We appreciate each other and do things for each other because we love each other. So nice that we have very little attitude issues with them, of course they know that they are adults and can live on their own if they give me attitude.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been 'boasting' about the wonderful weather we have been having this Autumn in Calgary. Pat just came in and got the camera and took these pictures of the sunset tonight. We have not had ANY SNOW, and I am enjoying it that you guys south of us are getting a bit here and there.
> 
> You can all chuckle at me when we get our winter (which we know is coming -but the sky tonight is glorious. enjoy the view from our patio.
> 
> ...


Beautiful skies!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Our sunrise this morning and sun flowers from 2 weeks ago


Ooh, beautiful again, are you sure you and Shirley don't live down the street from each other. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I finally worked out a good time to call Marge Whapples- spoke with her for half an hour. Life has not been easy this last month with the fibro and other issues. Also her computer is not working at all, and her computer geek friend is seriously overworked, and has not yet been able to help.
> Anyway, she sends love and greetings to all.
> 
> BTW Zoe has not picked up her phone for some number of days- By my reckoning the fortnight when she should get the results, is this Friday. At the very least I would guess prayers are needed. (actually for both)


Poor Marge, I sure hope she can get her computer working again soon, love and greetings back to her. And love and greetings and hugs to you and Ringo too. 
Always prayers for Zoe and Marge. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you eat gluten free bread.
> 
> I am fine - a little frustrated right now - hickory keeps whinning - I have let her out three times - not sure what her problem is - I have petted her - given her treats - not sure what else to do.
> 
> sam


Do you have a storm coming in? She's sensing something, the question though, is what.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I get exhausted just reading about all you get done - if you get bored with your house you can always come here.
> 
> sam


LOL!!! I'm just getting it to where it's not boring. I need to do the ceiling in our bedroom as they painted the WHOLE room a solid, very shiney, dark blue. It's the only room they put any color into and they way over did it. :roll: 
And the other bedroom is all dark 1970's paneling with the closet and built in dresser that look like they just took them out of a trailer I grew up in and put them in the house. lol And I have to figure out what I want to do in the living room, but we have to solve the problem of the fireplace first and work around that. I'll take some pictures tomorrow and you can see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Marge, I sure hope she can get her computer working again soon, love and greetings back to her. And love and greetings and hugs to you and Ringo too.
> Always prayers for Zoe and Marge. :thumbup:


Thanks, Kaye!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, DH got home about an hour earlier than he had anticipated (just misjudged his time), so he's been fed and gone to bed. I'm pooped, I don't know why, so I'm going to go hit the bed too. 
Sweet dreams everyone!
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Julie!!!! Night Julie!! 
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you eat gluten free bread.
> 
> I am fine - a little frustrated right now - hickory keeps whinning - I have let her out three times - not sure what her problem is - I have petted her - given her treats - not sure what else to do.
> 
> sam


It is not the gluten that is the problem for PurpleFi, but the yeast, I do remember her telling me that but had forgotten.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Julie!!!! Night Julie!!
> Hugs


Sleep tight and happy dreams, dear!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I think we are the only ones up, Julie,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like spider has gone to bed too- I've been watching telly, and having my evening meal. So glad (selfishly) that I am not in Sydney.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm here but not for long. Had an eventful day. After posting this morning, I decided to go into Meijer and pick up a few things. Grabbed my purse, got out and locked the door. After shutting it, reached into my pocket for the keys. No keys! I had forgot to put the spare keys in my pocket when getting dressed. No prob! I have AAA. So I call. I get AZ because my phone has that area code. Nice lady switches me over to IN. After doing all the paperwork, she tells me it will be 45 minutes. So I call my company and tell them. I get my shopping done, eat an early lunch and the guy finally gets there (50 min). But he has a hard time getting his tool thingy to pull up the lock. Finally accomplishes it! I need a nap after that. Around three, they call me for a load in Lafayette at seven, going to Urbana, OH. Have two places to pick up from in Lafayette. Luckily both were ready when I got there and my trip over was uneventful. Misty rain and no interstates tonight. 

Cute dog stories. We had a cat that ate bread. He would chew through the bag to get it. He also could open the freezer door. Don't remember if he ever ate anything out of it. 

Time for bed. Prayers for all who need them. See you all in my mornong.

OH Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sleep well, Kathy! I see sugarsugar is on line- but she has not posted here yet!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well, Kathy! I see sugarsugar is on line- but she has not posted here yet!


Here I am! Hi Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here I am! Hi Julie


Hi! how has the day been so far for you? Oscar keeping you diverted?

Edit: I have been parceling up DGS's 4th birthday gift- hope to get it posted tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi! how has the day been so far for you? Oscar keeping you diverted?


Today has been quite successful really. I called DD yesterday to see if she wanted to come to town with me this morn, and she did. We were together about 2 hours and NO problems. We looked at some baby stuff and I bought a little musical elephant and a couple of grow suits and bibs. Quite pleasant.
Today is 13c and windy and we have had quite a bit of rain since yesterday. I see nitnurse has evacuated to somewhere safer, thank goodness.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That pumpkin looks like it thinks it is a bag of peanuts!


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is wrong with your fireplace

sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I'm just getting it to where it's not boring. I need to do the ceiling in our bedroom as they painted the WHOLE room a solid, very shiney, dark blue. It's the only room they put any color into and they way over did it. :roll:
> And the other bedroom is all dark 1970's paneling with the closet and built in dresser that look like they just took them out of a trailer I grew up in and put them in the house. lol And I have to figure out what I want to do in the living room, but we have to solve the problem of the fireplace first and work around that. I'll take some pictures tomorrow and you can see.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had I done all you have done today - I would have been collapsed in the middle of the living room floor when dh got home.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, DH got home about an hour earlier than he had anticipated (just misjudged his time), so he's been fed and gone to bed. I'm pooped, I don't know why, so I'm going to go hit the bed too.
> Sweet dreams everyone!
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least you got in without breaking a window. yeah

sam

drive careful



kehinkle said:


> I'm here but not for long. Had an eventful day. After posting this morning, I decided to go into Meijer and pick up a few things. Grabbed my purse, got out and locked the door. After shutting it, reached into my pocket for the keys. No keys! I had forgot to put the spare keys in my pocket when getting dressed. No prob! I have AAA. So I call. I get AZ because my phone has that area code. Nice lady switches me over to IN. After doing all the paperwork, she tells me it will be 45 minutes. So I call my company and tell them. I get my shopping done, eat an early lunch and the guy finally gets there (50 min). But he has a hard time getting his tool thingy to pull up the lock. Finally accomplishes it! I need a nap after that. Around three, they call me for a load in Lafayette at seven, going to Urbana, OH. Have two places to pick up from in Lafayette. Luckily both were ready when I got there and my trip over was uneventful. Misty rain and no interstates tonight.
> 
> Cute dog stories. We had a cat that ate bread. He would chew through the bag to get it. He also could open the freezer door. Don't remember if he ever ate anything out of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now I think I am the only one around so that is my cue to go to bed.

sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> This was also the dog that ate our chicken that DH brought I from the grill and stupidly set on the counter then went back outside. Devil dog ate it, bones and all.
> 
> I called the vet and she told me that for the next week we were to follow him into the yard and check his business to make sure things were progressing nicely. She also said that we were to take his temperature twice a day and if he started running a fever we were to bring him right in.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha, too funny.. I love devil god stories. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> breads a baking - should be out of the pan around 4:30. not sure how to get the pan out of the machine - i'm hoping once it turns off it will release. hmmmmm.........
> 
> baby it's cold outside - 50° - bright sun but not enough for it to warm things up - no sitting out in the sun to knit today.
> 
> ...


Mmm.... I will read on to hear about the bread :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending up prayers for Zoe and Marge.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks like spider has gone to bed too- I've been watching telly, and having my evening meal. So glad (selfishly) that I am not in Sydney.


I don't think it is selfish, you thought it through and decided to stay and hindsight proved to you your decision was correct. The problem is that we want everything to be ideal and also think that because we treat people how we would expect to be treated it is always such a disappointment when they do not treat us well. It should be them who are disappointed because their behaviour has actually let them down if you see what I mean. An awful lot of people live their lives with no consideration or thought for others. I really feel sorry for them as their life seems shallow without meaning when you only think of yourself but then that is just my opinion! 
Good to know that you are safely tucked up in NZ with your doggy friend Ringo.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I want to report the bread was a resounding success - I ate the heel - my favorite part. used margarine on it - would have been better with butter but I didn't have any softened. Heidi said it was great - so guess we will be having homemade bread more often.
> 
> trisha - thanks again.
> 
> sam


Woo Hoo! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, well I turned into a pumpkin and went to bed. Refreshed and got plans done for grandson's birthday. Ready, almost, for dinner tonight (at a restaurant) - 16 people
> 
> Got someone to help me with the house tomorrow for the company coming Thursday.
> 
> ...


Golly! Christmas tinsle? Labs reallly dont care if it is supposed to be edible or not. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The ride most definitely is longer than the straight route there. School starts at 7:21 am for the teens.


 :shock: Gosh, thats early, what time do they finish?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9pm here and Gage is in bed. I would love to report that he is sleeping but he is not. Daddy is in the living room and watching a movie. Volume is rather loud and Gage says he can't sleep. I put a movie on in his room to get him to sleep. Fingers crossed.
> 
> The notebook cover workshop looks very interesting.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the dentist... It sounds like you are coping much better with it now. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending up prayers for Zoe and Marge.


from me too


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a mild and windy Surrey. The sun is trying to come out, and if it does Mr P and I are going to some local gardens to take some pictures of the autumn foliage.

I'm still playing catch up, but in the meantime Wednesday photos....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

2:20 .m. and udp with severe diarrhea. Must be the Lialda because I just starred on that. Will skip next doses til I talk to Dr. In the morning. Dagnapit I thought I was healed from ulcerative colitis. Not happy with tummy cramps either
.
Oh well I can check computer stuff, read, or watch tv and knit. I made myself a cup of tea.
Love the pics.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> The plot thickens - if not a waistcoat - what will it be..............??
> Lovely photos as usual. Equally wet but mild morning over here.


I now need to knit quite a few more leaves and half leaves :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I don't think it is selfish, you thought it through and decided to stay and hindsight proved to you your decision was correct. The problem is that we want everything to be ideal and also think that because we treat people how we would expect to be treated it is always such a disappointment when they do not treat us well. It should be them who are disappointed because their behaviour has actually let them down if you see what I mean. An awful lot of people live their lives with no consideration or thought for others. I really feel sorry for them as their life seems shallow without meaning when you only think of yourself but then that is just my opinion!
> Good to know that you are safely tucked up in NZ with your doggy friend Ringo.


We were tucked up- but I wanted to check the KP- (talk of addicted?!) Ringo is at my feet. Which day do your clocks change, dollyclaire? I know it is soon.
What you say is very true.

We have a holiday weekend coming up- next Monday is Labour Day- a celebration of the 40 hour working week, which for so many now is just a hollow laugh- forced into overtime to make ends meet. If any is available. Half an hour for lunch for many now. No holiday entitlement, no sick leave if, as so often, you are forced to accept casual status. 
Our mail delivery entitlement has just been reduced to three days a week as of 2015. Massive numbers will be out of work. Directly a result of email. Each week we hear of more industries going 'off shore'.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> 2:20 .m. and udp with severe diarrhea. Must be the Lialda because I just starred on that. Will skip next doses til I talk to Dr. In the morning. Dagnapit I thought I was healed from ulcerative colitis. Not happy with tummy cramps either
> .
> Oh well I can check computer stuff, read, or watch tv and knit. I made myself a cup of tea.
> Love the pics.


Oh thats no good. I hope the doc gets you sorted out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a mild Great Bend, so much for the promise of snow over night. It feels more like it has warmed up a bit. 

Coffee this morning along with a couple photos from yesterday.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We were tucked up- but I wanted to check the KP- (talk of addicted?!) Ringo is at my feet. Which day do your clocks change, dollyclaire? I know it is soon.
> 
> Our mail delivery entitlement has just been reduced to three days a week as of 2015. Massive numbers will be out of work. Directly a result of email. Each week we hear of more industries going 'off shore'.


The clocks go back (Spring forward, Fall back) after midnight Saturday to Sunday, so we go to bed on Saturday on Summer Time and wake up on Sunday to GMT. Usually this happens on the last Sunday in November.

It is worrying to hear what you say about the postal service. You may have heard that the Post Office here has just been privatised. All sorts of statements have been made about a 6-day a week delivery service being part of the deal, but a few years into the future, who can be sure. Although letters have been very much affected by e-mail, the parcels service is thriving, mostly as a result of the growth in on-line shopping. Parcel rates, however, are horrendously high: often the postage cost seems to exceed the value of what is being sent. I certainly think twice about sending parcels these days.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and windy Surrey. The sun is trying to come out, and if it does Mr P and I are going to some local gardens to take some pictures of the autumn foliage.
> 
> I'm still playing catch up, but in the meantime Wednesday photos....


We are having the same weather today it seems. Sounds like a nice way to spend the day.

Love that your flowers are still blooming. There are some still wild flowers holding on.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh man! My friend was sent home from hospital today and her husband rang me tonight... she is back in casuality! I didnt think she was ready to be going home... she has a lot of fluid etc. So she goes home and then started vomiting so now os course there are no beds available so she will be lying in casuality all night at least. :thumbdown:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been 'boasting' about the wonderful weather we have been having this Autumn in Calgary. Pat just came in and got the camera and took these pictures of the sunset tonight. We have not had ANY SNOW, and I am enjoying it that you guys south of us are getting a bit here and there.
> 
> You can all chuckle at me when we get our winter (which we know is coming -but the sky tonight is glorious. enjoy the view from our patio.
> 
> ...


The sky was truly glorious!! Love the colors.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Our sunrise this morning and sun flowers from 2 weeks ago


Your sky looks much like Shirley's but I think her's were the sunset pictures. But beautiful, in any case.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I'm here but not for long. Had an eventful day. After posting this morning, I decided to go into Meijer and pick up a few things. Grabbed my purse, got out and locked the door. After shutting it, reached into my pocket for the keys. No keys! I had forgot to put the spare keys in my pocket when getting dressed. No prob! I have AAA. So I call. I get AZ because my phone has that area code. Nice lady switches me over to IN. After doing all the paperwork, she tells me it will be 45 minutes. So I call my company and tell them. I get my shopping done, eat an early lunch and the guy finally gets there (50 min). But he has a hard time getting his tool thingy to pull up the lock. Finally accomplishes it! I need a nap after that. Around three, they call me for a load in Lafayette at seven, going to Urbana, OH. Have two places to pick up from in Lafayette. Luckily both were ready when I got there and my trip over was uneventful. Misty rain and no interstates tonight.
> 
> Cute dog stories. We had a cat that ate bread. He would chew through the bag to get it. He also could open the freezer door. Don't remember if he ever ate anything out of it.
> 
> ...


Glad they were able to get it fixed for you and that the rest of the day was less eventful. 
Safe travels.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is wrong with your fireplace
> 
> sam


They painted it a charcoal black that looks like car primer, while I love car primer as much as the next classic car junkie, I'd rather it were on a car than my fireplace and french doors. :shock: 
And it's reeeellly shineyy. I doesn't do anything for it or the room.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is why Heidi takes the boys to school and picks them up - they would be on the bus for 1-1-2 hours to get to a school five minutes away.
> 
> sam


It is their social time according to Chrissy. Michael would be happy if I drove him in every day. Ashlei is like Michael, Robert likes the bus and so does Danyel. She is sitting here is it time yet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Julie, Danyel says to tell you she likes your avatar it looks really picture.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, all these dog stories that have been told on here have me wondering... could Hickory have eaten something strange and it affecting him?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and windy Surrey. The sun is trying to come out, and if it does Mr P and I are going to some local gardens to take some pictures of the autumn foliage.
> 
> I'm still playing catch up, but in the meantime Wednesday photos....


Lovely Surrey! I wonder, do you ever see flying cars go overhead? lol I always think of you when I see the part with the flying car.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We were tucked up- but I wanted to check the KP- (talk of addicted?!) Ringo is at my feet. Which day do your clocks change, dollyclaire? I know it is soon.
> What you say is very true.
> 
> We have a holiday weekend coming up- next Monday is Labour Day- a celebration of the 40 hour working week, which for so many now is just a hollow laugh- forced into overtime to make ends meet. If any is available. Half an hour for lunch for many now. No holiday entitlement, no sick leave if, as so often, you are forced to accept casual status.
> Our mail delivery entitlement has just been reduced to three days a week as of 2015. Massive numbers will be out of work. Directly a result of email. Each week we hear of more industries going 'off shore'.


It's horrible how our countries don't do anything more to keep companies more local. I know we need trade but to just give a way jobs seems a bit crazy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a mild Great Bend, so much for the promise of snow over night. It feels more like it has warmed up a bit.
> 
> Coffee this morning along with a couple photos from yesterday.


Coffee yum!! Beautiful pictures too. It was a glorious day here yesterday, I'm hoping for one equally as good today so that I can go play with the new lawn mower and finish planting the few bulbs that need in the ground. Home Depot had the electic lawn mower that DSM wanted, on sale for a really good price, as neither of us has a very big lawn, it should work beautifully. I'm going to put it together and try it out today, should be fun. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh man! My friend was sent home from hospital today and her husband rang me tonight... she is back in casuality! I didnt think she was ready to be going home... she has a lot of fluid etc. So she goes home and then started vomiting so now os course there are no beds available so she will be lying in casuality all night at least. :thumbdown:


Oh no, and she was doing so well, if they'd just kept her a couple more days. I hope the doctors learned something from this and that she'll be back to where she was as far as recovery soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is their social time according to Chrissy. Michael would be happy if I drove him in every day. Ashlei is like Michael, Robert likes the bus and so does Danyel. She is sitting here is it time yet.


 :lol: Good morning Danyel.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> They painted it a charcoal black that looks like car primer, while I love car primer as much as the next classic car junkie, I'd rather it were on a car than my fireplace and french doors. :shock:
> And it's reeeellly shineyy. I doesn't do anything for it or the room.


See what you mean! While I love blue - it is a bit much to have such a bright blue on every wall. What do you have in mind for the fireplace? Would it be possible to strip all the paint off and take it back to natural brick? Good luck to you sorting that out!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaye, Our house has paint like that underneath. It used to have shiny black in the bedroom supposed to look like an awning! It was very difficult to paint over!
Kathy, Hooray for AAA!
Purple, sounds wonderful to take pix at local gardens, we have an arboretum near us I think I'll try that if it's a nice day. Lovely pics, are those berries?
Caren, good coffee, I had tea this morning my favorite Constant Comment. Is that your Rosemary? 
Sugar, I'll be praying for you friend. Sounds miserable!
Sassafras, I hope you get your meds adjusted soon you've certainly been through enough!
I'm late for barn chores so I'll read more later.
Sam I hope Hickory is ok.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone. Gage is on the bus and gone 20 mins ago. Just caught up from last night.

Sugar, I am so happy that you had a great day with your daughter yesterday.

Good morning Danyel. Is today your first day of school?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> See what you mean! While I love blue - it is a bit much to have such a bright blue on every wall. What do you have in mind for the fireplace? Would it be possible to strip all the paint off and take it back to natural brick? Good luck to you sorting that out!!


And on the ceiling. :shock: We have a friend who's an artist and he's going come in and look at the fireplace and see what he thinks, he may paint it too look like something Steam Punk from Jules Verne or something to make it an art piece. But we'll figure it out, that's for sure. :roll: 
A contractor that we know, said we could, but it'd be easier to paint over than to take off. I have to agree with the fact that the brick (at least what we see outside of the chimney is really ugly, but really? they thought this was a good answer? :shock: Just shaking my head.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I put mine on the South I could guarantee it would NOT survive!!!!!!!! (Antarctica)


I knew so many things were opposite but had not put that one together Julie. Dropped my jaw when the light bulb went on. Of course that is so and wonder why I hadn't thought of that. LOL Thanks for the education! :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Kaye, Our house has paint like that underneath. It used to have shiny black in the bedroom supposed to look like an awning! It was very difficult to paint over!
> Kathy, Hooray for AAA!
> Purple, sounds wonderful to take pix at local gardens, we have an arboretum near us I think I'll try that if it's a nice day. Lovely pics, are those berries?
> Caren, good coffee, I had tea this morning my favorite Constant Comment. Is that your Rosemary?
> ...


Afraid of that, that's one reason I haven't tackled trying to paint it yet. Glad you were able to get yours covered though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I know that both of my boys appreciate me. I am close to both of them. We appreciate each other and do things for each other because we love each other. So nice that we have very little attitude issues with them, of course they know that they are adults and can live on their own if they give me attitude.


You made me laugh on that last sentence. However, that is GREAT!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hope everyone has a good day. I am off for now. I have a date with the dentist. I made her a knit pumpkin last night to give her today. I will post pics as soon as I can.

Love and hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Baked potatoes and frozen dinners are better in the oven, microwaves ruin them imho


I agree. If one is in a real rush, partially in the microwave for baked potatoes and finish in the oven, but the slow oven makes for a much lovelier texture. I even prefer warming up pizza in the oven as it seems just soggy in the microwave.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The clocks go back (Spring forward, Fall back) after midnight Saturday to Sunday, so we go to bed on Saturday on Summer Time and wake up on Sunday to GMT. Usually this happens on the last Sunday in November.
> 
> It is worrying to hear what you say about the postal service. You may have heard that the Post Office here has just been privatised. All sorts of statements have been made about a 6-day a week delivery service being part of the deal, but a few years into the future, who can be sure. Although letters have been very much affected by e-mail, the parcels service is thriving, mostly as a result of the growth in on-line shopping. Parcel rates, however, are horrendously high: often the postage cost seems to exceed the value of what is being sent. I certainly think twice about sending parcels these days.


No I did not know of the privatisation of the Postal Services! Ours is still a Government service- they had to go to Parliament to get authorisation to change the delivery- it is going to be a shock going from a six day service to this. I do a lot of shopping myself 'online' and find it good- but agree sometimes the cost of delivery is ridiculous compared with the value of what you are purchasing. Overseas Postage is even worse- having so many cousins still in Britain, this is something I am very aware of.

Edit: you really threw me when you said November- I ended up ringing cousin Anna in Glasgow- she is adjusting her clocks THIS Saturday night- I hope you are TOO!!!!!!!!! chuckle.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hope everyone has a good day. I am off for now. I have a date with the dentist. I made her a knit pumpkin last night to give her today. I will post pics as soon as I can.
> 
> Love and hugs to all.


Thank you! - I've heard of an apple for the teacher but not a pumpkin for the dentist! :lol: :lol: hope your pills are still working - sounds like it if you make the dentist a gift! Pain- and anxiety-free wishes for your next encounter. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hope everyone has a good day. I am off for now. I have a date with the dentist. I made her a knit pumpkin last night to give her today. I will post pics as soon as I can.
> 
> Love and hugs to all.


Hope the visit goes well and quickly. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Coffee yum!! Beautiful pictures too. It was a glorious day here yesterday, I'm hoping for one equally as good today so that I can go play with the new lawn mower and finish planting the few bulbs that need in the ground. Home Depot had the electic lawn mower that DSM wanted, on sale for a really good price, as neither of us has a very big lawn, it should work beautifully. I'm going to put it together and try it out today, should be fun. :shock:


I am going to have no choice but to bring my plants indoors today, they are calling for snow over the next three days. Some areas close to me could get up to 12"/ 30.48cm. My sister will likely have snow tonight, she is about an hour from me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the sunrise and the sun flowers they are one of my favorite flowers. Reminds me of my late niece.


So hard to lose a loved one younger than you. Hugs Caren. Such a beautiful flower to remind you of her. Bright like the shining sun.

Yes, lovely photos.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :lol: Good morning Danyel.


I will show her this when she gets home this afternoon. She was ready to leave for school at least an hour ahead of time.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> 2:20 .m. and udp with severe diarrhea. Must be the Lialda because I just starred on that. Will skip next doses til I talk to Dr. In the morning. Dagnapit I thought I was healed from ulcerative colitis. Not happy with tummy cramps either
> .
> Oh well I can check computer stuff, read, or watch tv and knit. I made myself a cup of tea.
> Love the pics.


Oh dear, you're certainly having a bad time! Comforting and healing wishes on their way, and I hope you are soon feeling better.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I now need to knit quite a few more leaves and half leaves :thumbup:


But WHAT are they FOR?? You are such a tease, purple! :?: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you so much. How are you doing?


Good, not to happy with the weather, hand are painful, makes knitting hard


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to have no choice but to bring my plants indoors today, they are calling for snow over the next three days. Some areas close to me could get up to 12"/ 30.48cm. My sister will likely have snow tonight, she is about an hour from me.


Our weather is calling for rain but we will get some freezing temperatures. We do get a lot of snow on my side of town but I'm wondering if you have us beat. Wow, 12 in. Is that in the Adirondacks??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh man! My friend was sent home from hospital today and her husband rang me tonight... she is back in casuality! I didnt think she was ready to be going home... she has a lot of fluid etc. So she goes home and then started vomiting so now os course there are no beds available so she will be lying in casuality all night at least. :thumbdown:


Oh my goodness me! That is no good at all. I am so sorry to hear this, Cathy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to have no choice but to bring my plants indoors today, they are calling for snow over the next three days. Some areas close to me could get up to 12"/ 30.48cm. My sister will likely have snow tonight, she is about an hour from me.


 :shock: At least ours wasn't that bad, and melted fairly quickly. We aren't supposed to get snow again until next Monday, but we'll see what happens, supposed to be cool today, hi of 58 but the rest of the week is supposed to be in the 60's. Stay warm. I hope if your Sister does get that much snow, that they don't have any damage from it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will show her this when she gets home this afternoon. She was ready to leave for school at least an hour ahead of time.


She wasn't excited to go at all was she? lolol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Julie, Danyel says to tell you she likes your avatar it looks really picture.


Is it the new (old) one she means?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh dear, you're certainly having a bad time! Comforting and healing wishes on their way, and I hope you are soon feeling better.


The cramps could be from the diahrea. Hopefully they are from the diahrea and not the other still creating a problem.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Caren, good coffee, I had tea this morning my favorite Constant Comment. Is that your Rosemary?
> 
> Yes that is one of my rosemary bushes. I have several of them. Some I am going to try to winter outdoors this year. If I put them in a secluded spot maybe they will survive. I have a couple dozen in my garden I use them to make Rosemary Jelly. It is a favorite in the family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's horrible how our countries don't do anything more to keep companies more local. I know we need trade but to just give a way jobs seems a bit crazy.


Yes, exactly. When they were talking about World Trade, I didn't know it meant they were trading our jobs to other countries. I don't think many people did, other than those who were out there demonstrating.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is it the new (old) one she means?


She likes the castle and wants to go there when she is big.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass...Hope you get this under control quickly. Hugs dear and perhaps it is just the medicine and not another siege. I pray you will be ok. So sorry you are in pain again.

Gagesmom...How cute is that, a pumpkin for the dentist.

Mail...Yes, email sure did make a difference with our postal service and jobs. Funny how we were talking about this and dogs at the dinner last night. Technology was the subject and email was part of it and its impact on jobs. Dogs were talked about too with laughter. One of the other ladies at the dinner is a spinner and she was wearing a gorgeous shawl she had spun and knit. It had a ruffle around it and she said there was almost as much yarn in the ruffle as in the shawl. Quite beautiful. I should have worn my traveling vine scarf as it was cold enough for one. Brrrrr. Another lady does needlepoint and another lady is an actress and she said they did a play about quilting and got a very talented quilter to display her quilts out in the lobby while the play was going on. Some talented ladies. She will have the title female role in Uncle Valya, (hope I got that title right.) Now you can see why I get nervous before these things, but I did manage to hold my own and have a good time. All the other women are college educated. The one across from me is a Pharmacist. Quite an interesting young lady. The young man across from me is a Mormon and we have known him for years. He and his beautiful family take part in the play that the Mormons put on every year not far from here, in Palmyra, NY. I have yet to go to that but I really must. His one son is a missionary in southern California right now. We had just watched a DVD documentary on the Mormons about 2 weeks ago. I've known him since he was a young student and newly married. Now he has 7 children and some in their 20's. Where has the time gone??? He had to leave the dinner early as family time is very important to him and they have it every night, except when he is working. Oh my, getting to be 9am. Guess I should get off here and get back to working. Been up since 6am getting things done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> She likes the castle and wants to go there when she is big.


It is a lovely Castle- maybe you could take her when you go to Scotland?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, I finally worked out a good time to call Marge Whapples- spoke with her for half an hour. Life has not been easy this last month with the fibro and other issues. Also her computer is not working at all, and her computer geek friend is seriously overworked, and has not yet been able to help.
> Anyway, she sends love and greetings to all.
> 
> BTW Zoe has not picked up her phone for some number of days- By my reckoning the fortnight when she should get the results, is this Friday. At the very least I would guess prayers are needed. (actually for both)


Prayers going up, changed your avatar!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's horrible how our countries don't do anything more to keep companies more local. I know we need trade but to just give a way jobs seems a bit crazy.


We are becoming more and more a trader of Primary products- our wood is exported now overseas and we buy back the milled timber- while our sawmills are going bust, for instance. It is often the smaller rural communities that are worst affected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I knew so many things were opposite but had not put that one together Julie. Dropped my jaw when the light bulb went on. Of course that is so and wonder why I hadn't thought of that. LOL Thanks for the education! :idea: :idea: :idea:


It happens as soon as you cross the Equator- and BTW did you know that the bath water winds the opposite way here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to have no choice but to bring my plants indoors today, they are calling for snow over the next three days. Some areas close to me could get up to 12"/ 30.48cm. My sister will likely have snow tonight, she is about an hour from me.


Is this a usual time for the snows to arrive?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just looked in for a lunchtime break. The weather is so mild still and bright and sunny and quite windy today so I've been out doing some gardening and also got some washing out to dry. 
I'm sure there will be some rain later - we haven't had a day without rain for over a week. 

Julie - love your new avatar.
Gagesmom - Hope all goes well at the dentist - you are sounding so much more relaxed about it these days. Hurray for the happy pills!!
Love all the sunset/sunrise pictures being posted. 
I think I've earned a relaxing afternoon to get some knitting done. With a cup of tea at my elbow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, exactly. When they were talking about World Trade, I didn't know it meant they were trading our jobs to other countries. I don't think many people did, other than those who were out there demonstrating.


And now they tell you it is more economical to give the jobs to the Philippines, or India, or where ever- I wonder what sort of job protection people have in those countries. I know my brother Alexander was horrified by the conditions he saw off the beaten path in China.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It happens as soon as you cross the Equator- and BTW did you know that the bath water winds the opposite way here!


I had forgotten that but it rings a bell as I think perhaps we talked about this on here before or perhaps I heard it elsewhere, but chances are I learned that from you.

Hope you and all my KAP friends have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Prayers going up, changed your avatar!


I had a feeling I would before too long! The photo is one of my own though, from my visit 'home' in 2011.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, good coffee, I had tea this morning my favorite Constant Comment. Is that your Rosemary?
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, exactly. When they were talking about World Trade, I didn't know it meant they were trading our jobs to other countries. I don't think many people did, other than those who were out there demonstrating.


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just looked in for a lunchtime break. The weather is so mild still and bright and sunny and quite windy today so I've been out doing some gardening and also got some washing out to dry.
> I'm sure there will be some rain later - we haven't had a day without rain for over a week.
> 
> Julie - love your new avatar.
> ...


I think you deserve one too. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And now they tell you it is more economical to give the jobs to the Philippines, or India, or where ever- I wonder what sort of job protection people have in those countries. I know my brother Alexander was horrified by the conditions he saw off the beaten path in China.


Oh my Julie. The scope of this is awful. I read a book a long time ago about modern slavery. We see evidence of this every once in a while with tragic outcomes with workers locked in buildings with horrible conditions and they burn down with hundreds dying I'm sure your brother had much to tell you that we will never see or know of.

Hugs and hope you can get some sleep. It is the wee hours for you right now, but we love having you on here whenever you are awake.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't that the truth.


Morning dear. How are you today?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW, Sam now the bread maker :-D , you go good for you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just looked in for a lunchtime break. The weather is so mild still and bright and sunny and quite windy today so I've been out doing some gardening and also got some washing out to dry.
> I'm sure there will be some rain later - we haven't had a day without rain for over a week.
> 
> Julie - love your new avatar.
> ...


I am rather fond of that shot, myself- I don't guarantee not to change it though- but want to go over images from my trip to the Northern Hemisphere!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Such a gorgeous Harvest Moon if you can call it that when it isn't full but it was still so huge low on the horizon last night when driving home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I had forgotten that but it rings a bell as I think perhaps we talked about this on here before or perhaps I heard it elsewhere, but chances are I learned that from you.
> 
> Hope you and all my KAP friends have a great day.


Sam and I had a conversation about that, and the Cyclones, Anti-Cyclones as the bad and good weather patterns are known here- because they also revolve the opposite way to what they do in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and windy Surrey. The sun is trying to come out, and if it does Mr P and I are going to some local gardens to take some pictures of the autumn foliage.
> 
> I'm still playing catch up, but in the meantime Wednesday photos....


So lovely, the best way to start my day, thank you so much for the photos. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, when Bill's sister was in China she said that two people stole some computers from the building she was working in. The company was going to intervene so the punishment wouldn't be too harsh and the two had already been executed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Morning dear. How are you today?


Still sleepy, I'm afraid, I think I need to head back to bed for another hour. Got up at 5 to send DH off to work, I don't do so well on 5 or 6 hours of sleep these days. lol How are you? 
I think I need my next cup of coffee.
I'm so glad you had a good time last night. Don't worry, just because they have a college education doesn't mean they don't have the same nervousness you do.  Besides, you have your own education, and it's rather extensive considering all the places you've been and seen, and all the things you do and have done. You have an immense amount to contribute to any gathering.  Hugs.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, beautiful again, are you sure you and Shirley don't live down the street from each other. lol


Wouldn't it be great if we could somehow live in our own homes but be able to get to the same street when we wanted to and meet each other.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Gage is on the bus and gone 20 mins ago. Just caught up from last night.
> 
> Sugar, I am so happy that you had a great day with your daughter yesterday.
> 
> Good morning Danyel. Is today your first day of school?


Good morning. 
The house is quiet now all the crew has gone to school. Sara is off to put in job applications this morning. woo hoo I have the house to myself for a few hours.

Today is her second day at her new school.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> 2:20 .m. and udp with severe diarrhea. Must be the Lialda because I just starred on that. Will skip next doses til I talk to Dr. In the morning. Dagnapit I thought I was healed from ulcerative colitis. Not happy with tummy cramps either
> .
> Oh well I can check computer stuff, read, or watch tv and knit. I made myself a cup of tea.
> Love the pics.


WoW praying, things get better, :-( , just not a nice thing, to happen, but you just hang in there, healing coming your way. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh my Julie. The scope of this is awful. I read a book a long time ago about modern slavery. We see evidence of this every once in a while with tragic outcomes with workers locked in buildings with horrible conditions and they burn down with hundreds dying I'm sure your brother had much to tell you that we will never see or know of.
> 
> Hugs and hope you can get some sleep. It is the wee hours for you right now, but we love having you on here whenever you are awake.


Yup! 2 am., but I will be able to take it easy today- just need to get DGS's parcel away (4 on 8th November) and I am not taking chances by leaving it too late for the Post. I was delighted the other day when Madam (10) was hogging the telephone- he piped up, 'nanaj is my friend' Very nice to know!
I will be going back to bed soon but may have a 'coffee' first.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we could somehow live in our own homes but be able to get to the same street when we wanted to and meet each other.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning.
> The house is quiet now all the crew has gone to school. Sara is off to put in job applications this morning. woo hoo I have the house to myself for a few hours.


 :thumbup: Whoohoo!!! Partay!! Now don't fall asleep, that's what I would end up doing. :roll:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a mild Great Bend, so much for the promise of snow over night. It feels more like it has warmed up a bit.
> 
> Coffee this morning along with a couple photos from yesterday.


Lovely coffee, ready for it, :-D love the little flower all by its self. :-D thanks photos are nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, when Bill's sister was in China she said that two people stole some computers from the building she was working in. The company was going to intervene so the punishment wouldn't be too harsh and the two had already been executed.


I am aware of such instances of 'justice'. Find it very depressing when we are so dependent on China as a trading partner. You wonder what the world is coming to, when human life counts for so little.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yup! 2 am., but I will be able to take it easy today- just need to get DGS's parcel away (4 on 8th November) and I am not taking chances by leaving it too late for the Post. I was delighted the other day when Madam (10) was hogging the telephone- he piped up, 'nanaj is my friend' Very nice to know!
> I will be going back to bed soon but may have a 'coffee' first.


LOL!! Too cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> One of the other ladies at the dinner is a spinner and she was wearing a gorgeous shawl she had spun and knit. It had a ruffle around it and she said there was almost as much yarn in the ruffle as in the shawl. Quite beautiful. I should have worn my traveling vine scarf as it was cold enough for one. Brrrrr. Another lady does needlepoint and another lady is an actress and she said they did a play about quilting and got a very talented quilter to display her quilts out in the lobby while the play was going on. Some talented ladies. She will have the title female role in Uncle Valya, (hope I got that title right.) Now you can see why I get nervous before these things, but I did manage to hold my own and have a good time. All the other women are college educated.


It sounds like an interesting evening with very talented people, including you. I applaud you - you were worried about fitting in-and I knew you would. Isn't life wonderful and isn't it wonderful when you spread your wings and fly like you have done this past year my dear. I am sure each of them thought - 'what a confident lovely lady Daralene is-- I do wish you had worn your scarf as they all would have appreciated its beauty. Each one of them could have been just as nervous about meeting that group as you were - It took me many years to realize that.

I am so glad you enjoyed yourself so much. You and your husband now have another wonderful memory.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh my Julie. The scope of this is awful. I read a book a long time ago about modern slavery. We see evidence of this every once in a while with tragic outcomes with workers locked in buildings with horrible conditions and they burn down with hundreds dying I'm sure your brother had much to tell you that we will never see or know of.
> 
> Hugs and hope you can get some sleep. It is the wee hours for you right now, but we love having you on here whenever you are awake.


There was that terrible collapse of a 'factory' recently in Bangladesh, with appalling loss of life.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh wow Shirley. The sky in those pictures is glorious!


Designer1234 said:


> I have been 'boasting' about the wonderful weather we have been having this Autumn in Calgary. Pat just came in and got the camera and took these pictures of the sunset tonight. We have not had ANY SNOW, and I am enjoying it that you guys south of us are getting a bit here and there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Whoohoo!!! Partay!! Now don't fall asleep, that's what I would end up doing. :roll:


It will be hot tub time for me without the splashing :lol: :lol: then I have to think of a plan for dinner to night. sleep might be on the list too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Dawn..magnificent sunrise


Pup lover said:


> Our sunrise this morning and sun flowers from 2 weeks ago


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yup! 2 am., but I will be able to take it easy today- just need to get DGS's parcel away (4 on 8th November) and I am not taking chances by leaving it too late for the Post. I was delighted the other day when Madam (10) was hogging the telephone- he piped up, 'nanaj is my friend' Very nice to know!
> I will be going back to bed soon but may have a 'coffee' first.


Isn't it wonderful when you hear things like that from the grandchildren.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It will be hot tub time for me without the splashing :lol: :lol: then I have to think of a plan for dinner to night. sleep might be on the list too.


 :thumbup: Just don't fall asleep in the hot tub (I'd do that  ). Pork chops here, I don't know what I'm going to do with them yet, but they are out and thawing. I do need a nap. Yawning and typing do not go well together.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely Castle- maybe you could take her when you go to Scotland?


She might get to go I'd have to make sure she gets all her documents which she has none at the moment. My first time in Scotland will likely be without any of the grands with possibly the exception of Seth.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Joy...hope it passes (no pun intended) quickly. Sorry your having difficulty and will lift you in prayer.


sassafras123 said:


> 2:20 .m. and udp with severe diarrhea. Must be the Lialda because I just starred on that. Will skip next doses til I talk to Dr. In the morning. Dagnapit I thought I was healed from ulcerative colitis. Not happy with tummy cramps either
> .
> Oh well I can check computer stuff, read, or watch tv and knit. I made myself a cup of tea.
> Love the pics.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sad but true. :XD:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and windy Surrey. The sun is trying to come out, and if it does Mr P and I are going to some local gardens to take some pictures of the autumn foliage.
> 
> I'm still playing catch up, but in the meantime Wednesday photos....


Good morning, Purple. Wonderful photos again this morning. I hope you and Mr. P enjoy your visits to the gardens today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is this a usual time for the snows to arrive?


It is for some of the ares near me. If they get snow it will be the third time this year. The next couple should melt and after that stay. I am in between the snow belts so it is hit and miss as to if I get the snow or not. 
I usually get snow about the end of this month that doesn't last long then come November it stays.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sad but true. :XD:


Ditto


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh man! My friend was sent home from hospital today and her husband rang me tonight... she is back in casuality! I didnt think she was ready to be going home... she has a lot of fluid etc. So she goes home and then started vomiting so now os course there are no beds available so she will be lying in casuality all night at least. :thumbdown:


 :thumbdown: indeed....hope someone is there to argue on her behalf that she needs to be in there until she's much better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Agree....but I heat up pizza on the cast iron skillet so that the bottom crust still stays crispy..



Angora1 said:


> I agree. If one is in a real rush, partially in the microwave for baked potatoes and finish in the oven, but the slow oven makes for a much lovelier texture. I even prefer warming up pizza in the oven as it seems just soggy in the microwave.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Just don't fall asleep in the hot tub (I'd do that  ). Pork chops here, I don't know what I'm going to do with them yet, but they are out and thawing. I do need a nap. Yawning and typing do not go well together.


Pork chops it is Sara says oh yummy, and all kids will eat them with the exception of Chrissy. 
menu; pork chops , scalloped potatoes, peas, and salad. Bread pudding dessert. Might have to try this instead of scalloped.

Baked Potato Casserole
8 medium potatoes (about 2 ½ to 3 lbs total weight, peeled and cut into 1-inch chunks) 1 cup evaporated 2% milk ½ cup light sour cream 1 teaspoon salt ½ teaspoon ground black pepper 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese (divided) 6 slices bacon (cooked until crispy and crumbled) sliced green onions Place the potato chunks in a large pot. Fill with enough water to cover the potatoes. Bring to a boil. Cook over medium-high heat for 15 to 20 minutes or until tender. Drain. Preheat the oven to 350⁰F. Grease a 2 ½-3 quart casserole dish. Return potatoes to the pot. Add evaporated milk, sour cream, salt and pepper. Beat with a hand held mixer until smooth. Stir in 1 ½ cups of cheddar cheese and half of the bacon. Spoon the potato mixture into prepared casserole dish. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until heated through. Top with remaining ½ cup of cheddar cheese, remaining bacon, and green onions. Bake for an additional 3 minutes or until the cheese has melted.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely coffee, ready for it, :-D love the little flower all by its self. :-D thanks photos are nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are most welcome. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sad but true. :XD:


I love it!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Mine too most days.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It happens as soon as you cross the Equator- and BTW did you know that the bath water winds the opposite way here!


So true -- when you flush the water goes in the opposite direction. the handles are on the other side too if I remember correctly. so many wonderful differences in language and other ways.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Pork chops it is Sara says oh yummy, and all kids will eat them with the exception of Chrissy.
> menu; pork chops , scalloped potatoes, peas, and salad. Bread pudding dessert. Might have to try this instead of scalloped.
> 
> Baked Potato Casserole
> 8 medium potatoes (about 2 ½ to 3 lbs total weight, peeled and cut into 1-inch chunks) 1 cup evaporated 2% milk ½ cup light sour cream 1 teaspoon salt ½ teaspoon ground black pepper 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese (divided) 6 slices bacon (cooked until crispy and crumbled) sliced green onions Place the potato chunks in a large pot. Fill with enough water to cover the potatoes. Bring to a boil. Cook over medium-high heat for 15 to 20 minutes or until tender. Drain. Preheat the oven to 350⁰F. Grease a 2 ½-3 quart casserole dish. Return potatoes to the pot. Add evaporated milk, sour cream, salt and pepper. Beat with a hand held mixer until smooth. Stir in 1 ½ cups of cheddar cheese and half of the bacon. Spoon the potato mixture into prepared casserole dish. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until heated through. Top with remaining ½ cup of cheddar cheese, remaining bacon, and green onions. Bake for an additional 3 minutes or until the cheese has melted.


sure does sound good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we could somehow live in our own homes but be able to get to the same street when we wanted to and meet each other.


I'm sure that will happen one day - just not in our lifetimes!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the baked potato recipe Caren.

Here in Georgia we are suppose to get our first frost tonight.
Definite chill in the air. 

Placed an order late yesterday with Walmart online; just had it delivered this morning! Talk about fast turn around!

Well wishes to all. I'm going to sit and knit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also meant to comment to Kaye I love the shape/style of your fireplace. Hope you are able to come up with a fix for the shiny black. One of our fireplaces was painted shiny white. I painted it with barn red and then put a gold glaze over it. turned out quit nice I think...more of a natural red brick in color. If other's don't like it at least we do!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> WoW praying, things get better, :-( , just not a nice thing, to happen, but you just hang in there, healing coming your way. :-D


Hope this settles for your soon. Oh the joys of UC!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I make that potato casserole quite a bit...like twice baked potatoes without the hassle of putting the potatoes back in the potato skins. Very rich and goes well with so many things...you can leave the bacon out for Chrissy (does she eat dairy?)

I have chicken breasts out and will do something with the spaghetti squash. I made zoodles for dinner last night - zuchinni cut into thin ribbons and saute'd in a soy/ginger/garlic sauce served with pot stickers. Very tasty.



NanaCaren said:


> Pork chops it is Sara says oh yummy, and all kids will eat them with the exception of Chrissy.
> menu; pork chops , scalloped potatoes, peas, and salad. Bread pudding dessert. Might have to try this instead of scalloped.
> 
> Baked Potato Casserole
> 8 medium potatoes (about 2 ½ to 3 lbs total weight, peeled and cut into 1-inch chunks) 1 cup evaporated 2% milk ½ cup light sour cream 1 teaspoon salt ½ teaspoon ground black pepper 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese (divided) 6 slices bacon (cooked until crispy and crumbled) sliced green onions Place the potato chunks in a large pot. Fill with enough water to cover the potatoes. Bring to a boil. Cook over medium-high heat for 15 to 20 minutes or until tender. Drain. Preheat the oven to 350⁰F. Grease a 2 ½-3 quart casserole dish. Return potatoes to the pot. Add evaporated milk, sour cream, salt and pepper. Beat with a hand held mixer until smooth. Stir in 1 ½ cups of cheddar cheese and half of the bacon. Spoon the potato mixture into prepared casserole dish. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until heated through. Top with remaining ½ cup of cheddar cheese, remaining bacon, and green onions. Bake for an additional 3 minutes or until the cheese has melted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie those zoodles sound yummy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It will be hot tub time for me without the splashing :lol: :lol: then I have to think of a plan for dinner to night. sleep might be on the list too.


Do you have to do all the cooking for the extra bodies in your house or do you get some help?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> sure does sound good.


Yes it sure does I know everyone here likes potatoes, will have to make one without bacon for Chrissy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 wrote:
Wouldn't it be great if we could somehow live in our own homes but be able to get to the same street when we wanted to and meet each other.



angelam said:


> I'm sure that will happen one day - just not in our lifetimes!


That would be so nice. My dad used to tell use that when we had grand children they would invent the teleport where ever we wanted to go. I have grands and am still waiting. He was a big sifi fan.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the baked potato recipe Caren.
> 
> Here in Georgia we are suppose to get our first frost tonight.
> Definite chill in the air.
> ...


When I read it this morning I figured it was one to post on KTP.

We have had frosts several times so far. It is time for the first little sprinklings of snow now.

That was fast, here it takes a few days at least.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Hi Spider. I had you at the beginning of my post and then I lost my post, so you get your own post. I know I won't get caught up but isn't it fun to stop in and say hello. Wishing you all the best.
> 
> Almost forgot to ask PupLover about her husband's applications. Is he done with school???


No he is not done yet, part of a school assignment. They help them get all that kind of thing together and ready in this last year.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

No I have not heard anymore from her. Will let you know as soon as I do.



Angora1 said:


> Yes, similar sunsets even though miles apart PupLover and Designer.
> PUPLOVER, have you heard any more from Charlotte?
> 
> Dollyclaire, that sure was a close call. Glad you are ok and glad you checked the embers. I have a fire extinguisher in the kitchen and two upstairs at both far bedrooms.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

1,867.4 miles per Google



Designer1234 said:


> I just posted exactly the same thing -- you would think they were the same place. unbelievable. I guess it shows that miles don't make a huge difference. Hmm - I wonder how many miles from me you are.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DH loves picking different ones to grow, zinnias are another of his favorites.



thewren said:


> beautiful sky pictures dawn - I think dawn pictures are beyond me - that is way too early to be up. lol
> 
> love the sunflowers - I never knew there were so many different kinds until I started growing them.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Prayers for Zoe, Marge


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Do you have to do all the cooking for the extra bodies in your house or do you get some help?


Oh no Sara has been helping. All my crew love to cook and have no problem helping. Sara made dinner last night was delish. chicken marinated over night in Italian dressing then baked in the oven. Potatoes cut in half baked in the oven on a pan with olive oil garlic salt and pepper. you bake them cut side down until the potato is half way done. flip them over finish baking. The chicken breast and the potatoes are finished about the same time. Bake at 180C/ 350F/ gas4 for about 45 minutes depending on how thick the chicken is and the size of the potatoes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I make that potato casserole quite a bit...like twice baked potatoes without the hassle of putting the potatoes back in the potato skins. Very rich and goes well with so many things...you can leave the bacon out for Chrissy (does she eat dairy?)
> 
> I have chicken breasts out and will do something with the spaghetti squash. I made zoodles for dinner last night - zuchinni cut into thin ribbons and saute'd in a soy/ginger/garlic sauce served with pot stickers. Very tasty.


I love twice baked potatoes. I have everyone help with those or at least let me know what they want in theirs. I usually make two dishes one with and one without bacon that way Chrissy is still eating basically the same thing. Love spaghetti squash. Chrissy made zoodles the other day for a snack after school. She often makes lasagna with zucchini or egg plant instead of regular noodles. Your's sound yummy and it would be something that everyone would eat. a must try very soon. Thank you . :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Prayers going up now! Why do they try to send everyone home so fast?



sugarsugar said:


> Oh man! My friend was sent home from hospital today and her husband rang me tonight... she is back in casuality! I didnt think she was ready to be going home... she has a lot of fluid etc. So she goes home and then started vomiting so now os course there are no beds available so she will be lying in casuality all night at least. :thumbdown:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

will you have to sandblast it off? Nice bedroom also, see why you want to paint it. lol sorry Will be interested to see what you end up doing with the fireplace. My next house will definitely have one.



Poledra65 said:


> They painted it a charcoal black that looks like car primer, while I love car primer as much as the next classic car junkie, I'd rather it were on a car than my fireplace and french doors. :shock:
> And it's reeeellly shineyy. I doesn't do anything for it or the room.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just decided that I'm going to make chicken chillli and serve it in bread bowls....sounds good and hearty for a chilly night.



NanaCaren said:


> I love twice baked potatoes. I have everyone help with those or at least let me know what they want in theirs. I usually make two dishes one with and one without bacon that way Chrissy is still eating basically the same thing. Love spaghetti squash. Chrissy made zoodles the other day for a snack after school. She often makes lasagna with zucchini or egg plant instead of regular noodles. Your's sound yummy and it would be something that everyone would eat. a must try very soon. Thank you . :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks will be trying this if not this year then next for sure!



NanaCaren said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, good coffee, I had tea this morning my favorite Constant Comment. Is that your Rosemary?
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks will be trying this if not this year then next for sure!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Goes great with most anything but, I love rosemary.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We use our toaster oven for that and garlic bread



RookieRetiree said:


> Agree....but I heat up pizza on the cast iron skillet so that the bottom crust still stays crispy..


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

YUM!! Really though,.. Im at work, and oatmeal only lasts so long ya know. :lol: Beans and weiners and mashed potatoes for supper here tonight. Had to come up with something that didnt use hamburger Im getting hamburgered out.



NanaCaren said:


> Pork chops it is Sara says oh yummy, and all kids will eat them with the exception of Chrissy.
> menu; pork chops , scalloped potatoes, peas, and salad. Bread pudding dessert. Might have to try this instead of scalloped.
> 
> Baked Potato Casserole
> 8 medium potatoes (about 2 ½ to 3 lbs total weight, peeled and cut into 1-inch chunks) 1 cup evaporated 2% milk ½ cup light sour cream 1 teaspoon salt ½ teaspoon ground black pepper 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese (divided) 6 slices bacon (cooked until crispy and crumbled) sliced green onions Place the potato chunks in a large pot. Fill with enough water to cover the potatoes. Bring to a boil. Cook over medium-high heat for 15 to 20 minutes or until tender. Drain. Preheat the oven to 350⁰F. Grease a 2 ½-3 quart casserole dish. Return potatoes to the pot. Add evaporated milk, sour cream, salt and pepper. Beat with a hand held mixer until smooth. Stir in 1 ½ cups of cheddar cheese and half of the bacon. Spoon the potato mixture into prepared casserole dish. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until heated through. Top with remaining ½ cup of cheddar cheese, remaining bacon, and green onions. Bake for an additional 3 minutes or until the cheese has melted.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

We had very heavy frost overnight. DH scraped off the
car and heat it up for me this morning. We still have to get
a dusting of snow and then a few days of Indian Summer before Winter really settles in.



NanaCaren said:


> When I read it this morning I figured it was one to post on KTP.
> 
> We have had frosts several times so far. It is time for the first little sprinklings of snow now.
> 
> That was fast, here it takes a few days at least.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> 1,867.4 miles per Google


pretty long walk -- or drive, grin

wish we all lived closer but that would have its disadvantages too, as one of the best things are the discussions of our differences, and our local ways of doing things. would love to drop by and have a coffee with you though pup


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I love twice baked potatoes. I have everyone help with those or at least let me know what they want in theirs. I usually make two dishes one with and one without bacon that way Chrissy is still eating basically the same thing. Love spaghetti squash. Chrissy made zoodles the other day for a snack after school. She often makes lasagna with zucchini or egg plant instead of regular noodles. Your's sound yummy and it would be something that everyone would eat. a must try very soon. Thank you . :thumbup:


I usually do a ton of twice baked at once and then freeze them after filling and bag by twos then just have to heat can do that from frozen or thaw first. I do cheese, cheese & bacon and sour cream and chives or green onions. this cold weather makes me want all the fattening unhealthy comfort foods. I have a zuchini and a squash and some mushrooms I need to use before they are bad. Maybe I will do them up with pesto and noodles also tonight just so is cooked and can heat up.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> pretty long walk -- or drive, grin
> 
> wish we all lived closer but that would have its disadvantages too, as one of the best things are the discussions of our differences, and our local ways of doing things. would love to drop by and have a coffee with you though pup


You are welcome anytime! If I ever get up your way will let you know, Canada is on my bucket list!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> DH loves picking different ones to grow, zinnias are another of his favorites.


I love growing a patch of flowers just for cutting. I planted a lot of dahlias this year but they didn't do well. Most of them had some bug or disease that made all the leaves holey (not holy)!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for the prayers! Just not feeling up to posting or talking on the phone. Worry and stress just does that to me. Woke up with a rash all over my face this morning. Fibro is in a flare.
I have snow on the ground for several days now. I don't know if it is here to stay or if it will melt. The weather guy is calling for more snow over the next week.
I see the gyne doc end of next week.
Love the dog stories. My dog story: my mini schnauzer has woken me up several times now in the last four years. In each case my blood sugars were very low and I was at risk of going into a diabetic coma. She woke me up in time for me to get something to eat. lol, I will sleep with my Lucky puppy any time! She cuddles great too. Zoe 

Lucky wants you to listen to her hero singing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no Sara has been helping. All my crew love to cook and have no problem helping. Sara made dinner last night was delish. chicken marinated over night in Italian dressing then baked in the oven. Potatoes cut in half baked in the oven on a pan with olive oil garlic salt and pepper. you bake them cut side down until the potato is half way done. flip them over finish baking. The chicken breast and the potatoes are finished about the same time. Bake at 180C/ 350F/ gas4 for about 45 minutes depending on how thick the chicken is and the size of the potatoes.


Good for you! I love all of your recipes - have several lined up to try. Especially like the sound of the potato casserole you posted earlier. Don't feel inclined to cook much when I'm on my own but love cooking when any of the family are around.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely Surrey! I wonder, do you ever see flying cars go overhead? lol I always think of you when I see the part with the flying car.


What part with the flying car? I must be really dense today as I don';t know what you are talking about. Mr P says I'm dense most days :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> But WHAT are they FOR?? You are such a tease, purple! :?: :twisted: :twisted:


I'm working on it :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> What part with the flying car? I must be really dense today as I don';t know what you are talking about. Mr P says I'm dense most days :roll: :roll: :roll:


Was she speaking of the car from the movie Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you for the prayers! Just not feeling up to posting or talking on the phone. Worry and stress just does that to me. Woke up with a rash all over my face this morning. Fibro is in a flare.
> I have snow on the ground for several days now. I don't know if it is here to stay or if it will melt. The weather guy is calling for more snow over the next week.
> I see the gyne doc end of next week.
> Love the dog stories. My dog story: my mini schnauzer has woken me up several times now in the last four years. In each case my blood sugars were very low and I was at risk of going into a diabetic coma. She woke me up in time for me to get something to eat. lol, I will sleep with my Lucky puppy any time! She cuddles great too. Zoe
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Was she speaking of the car from the movie Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?


I doni't know :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> What part with the flying car? I must be really dense today as I don';t know what you are talking about. Mr P says I'm dense most days :roll: :roll: :roll:


Harry Potter?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We have had a lovely time at Saville Gardens (part of the Windsor Castle Estate) The sun came out and my camera was kept very busy. Think I may have done a bit too much walking but it was worth it.
Sending happy, healing and peaceful hugs to all.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> me ditto- has brightened my mood considerably!


i also like the dog stories, i really like the post for the cats stealing the dogs beds, either on here or news letter. so funny. 
we have been trimming on harpers long blond hair, (cat) she has developped such hair knots, that its got to be taken care of, so we cut her nails yesterday and bj held her while i got several of them, hard to do cause it feels like your cutting into her, because of how dense the knots are, i would concider shaving her, but she is so timid, she would just pass out or die of shock. so i am gonna try to hack away at her till i get all that mess off then work on getting her even. wish she was short haired like scout. 
jules, i love the castle pic's again. such green grass. awsome color.
both the boys are here today, teachers in service or something so no school. kolby is going through the gallon bag of cars and what ever i threw in it, for yard sale, he is 14 but just a big kid, so he is gonna see what can go or stay. i knew when i put that bag out there he would see it and go through it. keagan never was that way about toys, it was always games, books, puzzles with him. its gonna be interesting to see when keagan graduates and goes to college next yr. (i told you he got excepted to go to lyon college here in town) they act like t hey can't stand each other but there still is the connection so will be interesting to see who misses who. ok, i have procrastinated long enough gonna get out of these jammies and do some vac. and dusting today, someone at church said i wish you would come clean at my house like you do here, i said oh please i don't clean near as picky at home, you can nearly always write your name on a table here. :? :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Harry Potter?


Could be, but I don't really have a clue. xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> YUM!! Really though,.. Im at work, and oatmeal only lasts so long ya know. :lol: Beans and weiners and mashed potatoes for supper here tonight. Had to come up with something that didnt use hamburger Im getting hamburgered out.


Oh beans and weiners sounds good too. Will have to make some beans one of these days soon. Trying to show Sara how to make the easy inexpensive foods. Her go to is usually take out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Pork chops it is Sara says oh yummy, and all kids will eat them with the exception of Chrissy.
> menu; pork chops , scalloped potatoes, peas, and salad. Bread pudding dessert. Might have to try this instead of scalloped.
> 
> Baked Potato Casserole
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also meant to comment to Kaye I love the shape/style of your fireplace. Hope you are able to come up with a fix for the shiny black. One of our fireplaces was painted shiny white. I painted it with barn red and then put a gold glaze over it. turned out quit nice I think...more of a natural red brick in color. If other's don't like it at least we do!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love twice baked potatoes. I have everyone help with those or at least let me know what they want in theirs. I usually make two dishes one with and one without bacon that way Chrissy is still eating basically the same thing. Love spaghetti squash. Chrissy made zoodles the other day for a snack after school. She often makes lasagna with zucchini or egg plant instead of regular noodles. Your's sound yummy and it would be something that everyone would eat. a must try very soon. Thank you . :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you for the prayers! Just not feeling up to posting or talking on the phone. Worry and stress just does that to me. Woke up with a rash all over my face this morning. Fibro is in a flare.
> I have snow on the ground for several days now. I don't know if it is here to stay or if it will melt. The weather guy is calling for more snow over the next week.
> I see the gyne doc end of next week.
> Love the dog stories. My dog story: my mini schnauzer has woken me up several times now in the last four years. In each case my blood sugars were very low and I was at risk of going into a diabetic coma. She woke me up in time for me to get something to eat. lol, I will sleep with my Lucky puppy any time! She cuddles great too. Zoe
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What part with the flying car? I must be really dense today as I don';t know what you are talking about. Mr P says I'm dense most days :roll: :roll: :roll:


Oh, it must have wiped out part of my post. In the second Harry Potter movie when Mrs. Weasley tells her hubby that "the boys flew that enchanted car to Surrey and back last night". lolol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> We had very heavy frost overnight. DH scraped off the
> car and heat it up for me this morning. We still have to get
> a dusting of snow and then a few days of Indian Summer before Winter really settles in.


I've had a couple times where I had to scrap the windshield off. Usually Michael will make sure it is done.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I usually do a ton of twice baked at once and then freeze them after filling and bag by twos then just have to heat can do that from frozen or thaw first. I do cheese, cheese & bacon and sour cream and chives or green onions. this cold weather makes me want all the fattening unhealthy comfort foods. I have a zuchini and a squash and some mushrooms I need to use before they are bad. Maybe I will do them up with pesto and noodles also tonight just so is cooked and can heat up.


Never thought of doing a bunch ahead of time. hmm would work great for when we don't feel much like cooking or are running late.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh beans and weiners sounds good too. Will have to make some beans one of these days soon. Trying to show Sara how to make the easy inexpensive foods. Her go to is usually take out.


 :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good for you! I love all of your recipes - have several lined up to try. Especially like the sound of the potato casserole you posted earlier. Don't feel inclined to cook much when I'm on my own but love cooking when any of the family are around.


When I am alone I cook things ahead for when the teens return. Not that I get much alone time all at once. Usually just a few hours while they are in school.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

This is what I woke up to this morning in Springfield, OH. It has all mostly melted now. Wasn't even raining when I went to bed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just saw pictures of Baby Prince George all dressed up with his parents and grandparents before he went in to be Christened-- beautiful 3 month old baby boy. He wore the gown that Royalty has been Christened in for many generations. pretty fancy. Sure is a nice looking boy. 

Parents very proud - Dad holding him and you can see how proud both the parents are. nice.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

When Daisy or Trixie get knots, i take a comb and get in the knot as close to their skin as I can and then cut against the comb. Helps me keep assured that I am not too close and let likely to cut them. Getting them to hold still is the hardest part! Good luck



Southern Gal said:


> i also like the dog stories, i really like the post for the cats stealing the dogs beds, either on here or news letter. so funny.
> we have been trimming on harpers long blond hair, (cat) she has developped such hair knots, that its got to be taken care of, so we cut her nails yesterday and bj held her while i got several of them, hard to do cause it feels like your cutting into her, because of how dense the knots are, i would concider shaving her, but she is so timid, she would just pass out or die of shock. so i am gonna try to hack away at her till i get all that mess off then work on getting her even. wish she was short haired like scout.
> jules, i love the castle pic's again. such green grass. awsome color.
> both the boys are here today, teachers in service or something so no school. kolby is going through the gallon bag of cars and what ever i threw in it, for yard sale, he is 14 but just a big kid, so he is gonna see what can go or stay. i knew when i put that bag out there he would see it and go through it. keagan never was that way about toys, it was always games, books, puzzles with him. its gonna be interesting to see when keagan graduates and goes to college next yr. (i told you he got excepted to go to lyon college here in town) they act like t hey can't stand each other but there still is the connection so will be interesting to see who misses who. ok, i have procrastinated long enough gonna get out of these jammies and do some vac. and dusting today, someone at church said i wish you would come clean at my house like you do here, i said oh please i don't clean near as picky at home, you can nearly always write your name on a table here. :? :shock:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

It is one of DH's favorite meals! Easy too :thumbup:



NanaCaren said:


> Oh beans and weiners sounds good too. Will have to make some beans one of these days soon. Trying to show Sara how to make the easy inexpensive foods. Her go to is usually take out.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cant believe I came up with Chitty Chitty Bang Bang instead of Harry Potter. Ive only seen each movie like 10 times and own them all as well as the books! 



Poledra65 said:


> Oh, it must have wiped out part of my post. In the second Harry Potter movie when Mrs. Weasley tells her hubby that "the boys flew that enchanted car to Surrey and back last night". lolol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We have had a lovely time at Saville Gardens (part of the Windsor Castle Estate) The sun came out and my camera was kept very busy. Think I may have done a bit too much walking but it was worth it.
> Sending happy, healing and peaceful hugs to all.


It is so easy to over do when walking around the gardens. Have done it a few times. Gentle hugs and soothing thoughts.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, it must have wiped out part of my post. In the second Harry Potter movie when Mrs. Weasley tells her hubby that "the boys flew that enchanted car to Surrey and back last night". lolol


Thanks for explaining that. I have a memory like a sieve and although I've seen all the Harry Potter films, I couldn't tell you what happened in any of them!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is so easy to over do when walking around the gardens. Have done it a few times. Gentle hugs and soothing thoughts.


Thanks Caren, am sitting in my chair and taking it easy.

View from my chair .....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Pork chops it is Sara says oh yummy, and all kids will eat them with the exception of Chrissy.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, am sitting in my chair and taking it easy.
> 
> View from my chair .....


Lovely view! Much better than the side of a building I am looking at lol!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning in Springfield, OH. It has all mostly melted now. Wasn't even raining when I went to bed.


Looks neat though,  I am expecting it to look like that tomorrow morning.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lovely view! Much better than the side of a building I am looking at lol!


Thank you. x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was watching Charlie Rose last night and he had on a scientist/author, Craig Venter, (http://news.yahoo.com/genomics-pioneer-craig-venter-envisions-future-synthetic-life-142346439.html )
where he talked about being able to create access to a vaccine for something like H1N1 by sending the DNA coding via computer software and then run through a DNA translation to create substance and have it within weeks instead of months and available throughout the world where the translation machine would be set up. We're not ever going to be able "beam me up" like on Star Trek, but WOW...things are moving pretty quickly toward things that were only Science Fiction.


angelam said:


> I'm sure that will happen one day - just not in our lifetimes!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning! I managed to cut apart and roast my pumpkin yesterday. I had my 4 biggest sheets pans full of pumpkin pieces  I got them all roasted, cut/pulled off the skin and pureed. I'm ready to make pies today...only making 2 and the rest of the puree will get frozen for the future. I ended up with 6 quarts of the puree and we even ate some with dinner last night - it was really good! I found a "how to" tutorial on making pumpkin pies from real pumpkin and had to give it a try. The recipe takes into account that the pumpkin puree has more water in it than what we get in the can, from the store. I'm anxious to finally put everything together. I guess the common thought is to use what is called a "pie pumpkin" but this recipe says you can but you don't have to...just maybe add more sugar and spices and all will be fine - hooray! I am lucky enough to have a high-powered blender so my puree is smooth and creamy - not grainy or stringy...it is like baby food. I can't wait to bake! I have 2 crusts on the counter, ready to roll out and hopefully there will be no fiascos with the baking...I will put the pie shells/pans on a sheet pan, on the oven rack, BEFORE filling...don't ask me how I know to do this - LOL!

If anyone is interested in the above, the website I got the instructions from is: http://www.pickyourown.org/pumpkinpie.php

The phone saga continues. I took the thing back to the phone store and told them that I was really tired of going back and forth about this. They looked at the phone and the settings and discovered I have 6 voicemails that didn't show up in my phone log or anyplace else on the phone, except in the "guts" of the thing where they were looking. They couldn't retrieve them - success - in a manner of speaking. They now finally believe there really is something wrong with the phone and not just with the user - LOL. We took the SIM card out and I have it here at home. They have the phone and are "playing with it." Hopefully, something will be figured out. I told them that if they can't figure it out, I want a different phone and it should be for free because I've done nothing to this one...we will see...still have a year left on the contract...grrrrrrrrr. Sooooo, I'm without a phone which is a good thing (because hopefully it will get fixed) and it is be a bad thing (no phone). Oh well, at least things are progressing 

Now that all the babies have been born, that I've been feverishly knitting for (6 in October), I think I am going to go to the open knitting at my local yarn shop this afternoon. I've never gone and when I say I'm going, I chicken out. Wish me luck that I get there and have fun 

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Could be, but I don't really have a clue. xx


Re: flying cars -- must be the James Bond car!!!!! lol Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love baked beans with wieners....thanks for tomorrow night's dinner plan.



Pup lover said:


> YUM!! Really though,.. Im at work, and oatmeal only lasts so long ya know. :lol: Beans and weiners and mashed potatoes for supper here tonight. Had to come up with something that didnt use hamburger Im getting hamburgered out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, am sitting in my chair and taking it easy.
> 
> View from my chair .....


Good you are taking it easy, lovely view from your window.

View from hot tub this morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking of you and keep saying my prayers for you....may you have better days ahead.



5mmdpns said:


> Thank you for the prayers! Just not feeling up to posting or talking on the phone. Worry and stress just does that to me. Woke up with a rash all over my face this morning. Fibro is in a flare.
> I have snow on the ground for several days now. I don't know if it is here to stay or if it will melt. The weather guy is calling for more snow over the next week.
> I see the gyne doc end of next week.
> Love the dog stories. My dog story: my mini schnauzer has woken me up several times now in the last four years. In each case my blood sugars were very low and I was at risk of going into a diabetic coma. She woke me up in time for me to get something to eat. lol, I will sleep with my Lucky puppy any time! She cuddles great too. Zoe
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree, I've never done them up ahead of time either...but would work out great and could pull them out on a night where we're having left over chilli and just heat up the potatoes and ladle over some chili. Super idea!



NanaCaren said:


> Never thought of doing a bunch ahead of time. hmm would work great for when we don't feel much like cooking or are running late.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Which means, we'll be getting it soon also. Some had flurries in the area earlier in the week, but they missed us---won't be long though, but we'll be seeing everything covered in white..I'd better get cracking on those mittens!



kehinkle said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning in Springfield, OH. It has all mostly melted now. Wasn't even raining when I went to bed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Still sleepy, I'm afraid, I think I need to head back to bed for another hour. Got up at 5 to send DH off to work, I don't do so well on 5 or 6 hours of sleep these days. lol How are you?
> I think I need my next cup of coffee.
> I'm so glad you had a good time last night. Don't worry, just because they have a college education doesn't mean they don't have the same nervousness you do.  Besides, you have your own education, and it's rather extensive considering all the places you've been and seen, and all the things you do and have done. You have an immense amount to contribute to any gathering.  Hugs.


Did you get your sleep?? Sure hope so. I know what a difference it makes. Life is so much better with your sleep. You've probably seen the articles recently on sleep and how it actually clears out the brain of toxins.

Maybe you are right, you are certainly kind, but right now it seems I don't have much to contribute. My main thing is resting and knitting and cooking. :lol: :lol: :lol: I always feel so at home on here with all of you. I still have a hard time on the phone and that's probably why I don't skype. Hmmmmm people last night were criticizing those who isolate themselves and only communicate online. However, it is so wonderful for those of us who aren't getting out a lot and seeing people. Needless to say I didn't tell them I was one of those people. Especially good for those with FM and chronic fatigue and other conditions where getting out is not easy. Now mind you, if I was rich, or as we say, won the lottery, I would make a trip over to England, The Channel Islands, Scotland, Ireland, New Zealand, Australia and all over the States and Canada and we could really visit, but until that happens.......it's the internet for me.

I think I should have company every month. I love the house being straightened up. That's the secret...having people over. Everything is looking so nice though and it feels wonderful. Have someone here helping me now washing the floors and vacuuming. Since I can hardly walk today it is a good thing. Think it's time for some aspirin.

Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree, I've never done them up ahead of time either...but would work out great and could pull them out on a night where we're having left over chilli and just heat up the potatoes and ladle over some chili. Super idea!


Ok folks just a few more receipts and we have a weeks worth of meals all set up.  :thumbup: 
Just need couple vegetarian and gluten free ones everyone will be covered. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yup! 2 am., but I will be able to take it easy today- just need to get DGS's parcel away (4 on 8th November) and I am not taking chances by leaving it too late for the Post. I was delighted the other day when Madam (10) was hogging the telephone- he piped up, 'nanaj is my friend' Very nice to know!
> I will be going back to bed soon but may have a 'coffee' first.


I love that Julie. How precious to hear that. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a glorious view!!! Hope you're resting after all that walking. We're headed to our Botanic Gardens this weekend -- should be our last trip until they deck it out for Christmas. They hang huge spiders and webs and things throughout the garden for Halloween.



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, am sitting in my chair and taking it easy.
> 
> View from my chair .....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good you are taking it easy, lovely view from your window.
> 
> View from hot tub this morning.


They had hot tubs for sale at the garden centre this morning, nearly £10,000 but it did include a wood roof on stilts over it. Like your view. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Also, glorious!!



NanaCaren said:


> Good you are taking it easy, lovely view from your window.
> 
> View from hot tub this morning.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Now mind you, if I was rich, or as we say, won the lottery, I would make a trip over to England, The Channel Islands, Scotland, Ireland, New Zealand, Australia and all over the States and Canada and we could really visit, but until that happens.......it's the internet for me.
> 
> You would be welcome here anytime. London Girl is coming to visit me tomorrow so we can start planning our trip to the USA next September. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They had hot tubs for sale at the garden centre this morning, nearly £10,000 but it did include a wood roof on stilts over it. Like your view. xx


They are pricey, I lucked out and got a display model so it was discounted quite a bit. Thank you. My favorite view is when the snow is on the trees.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a glorious view!!! Hope you're resting after all that walking. We're headed to our Botanic Gardens this weekend -- should be our last trip until they deck it out for Christmas. They hang huge spiders and webs and things throughout the garden for Halloween.


The shop at Saville Gardens already had some of their Christmas stuff in already. It seems to get earlier and earlier every year.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They are pricey, I lucked out and got a display model so it was discounted quite a bit. Thank you. My favorite view is when the snow is on the trees.


Trust you have a glass of wine when you are in the hot tub, or is that not allowed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It sounds like an interesting evening with very talented people, including you. I applaud you - you were worried about fitting in-and I knew you would. Isn't life wonderful and isn't it wonderful when you spread your wings and fly like you have done this past year my dear. I am sure each of them thought - 'what a confident lovely lady Daralene is-- I do wish you had worn your scarf as they all would have appreciated its beauty. Each one of them could have been just as nervous about meeting that group as you were - It took me many years to realize that.
> 
> I am so glad you enjoyed yourself so much. You and your husband now have another wonderful memory.


Thanks Shirley. Most of my life I have done these things with no hesitation. Just loved everybody, but I think some minor hurtful things later on have made me a lot more cautious. Funny thing is that now I hardly remember the incidents. People can really misinterpret one another that's for sure. I know my heart is in the right place though and I guess that is what counts. That is why I do try and soak in the compliments I have gotten on here because I know I have in the past apparently burned the few bad things into my consciousness. Actually we should do the opposite. Burn the good things in and let go of the bad things after we learn from them. Think we call that being a victor instead of a victim. I notice that you have one thing that I admire and that is SPUNK. Well, there's lots more about you that I admire too. I'll try to follow your example. :wink:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My mom said she saw something on 3D printing of body parts. Apparently they are already printing a few things in 3D that work, like tools etc.



RookieRetiree said:


> I was watching Charlie Rose last night and he had on a scientist/author, Craig Venter, (http://news.yahoo.com/genomics-pioneer-craig-venter-envisions-future-synthetic-life-142346439.html )
> where he talked about being able to create access to a vaccine for something like H1N1 by sending the DNA coding via computer software and then run through a DNA translation to create substance and have it within weeks instead of months and available throughout the world where the translation machine would be set up. We're not ever going to be able "beam me up" like on Star Trek, but WOW...things are moving pretty quickly toward things that were only Science Fiction.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It will be hot tub time for me without the splashing :lol: :lol: then I have to think of a plan for dinner to night. sleep might be on the list too.


I think that is a great idea Caren. Just luxuriate and enjoy. We all know you deserve it and are ready for it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Also, glorious!!


Thank you :-D


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Go Kathy!! You have nothing to lose and new friends to gain! If you arent comfortable or happy with the experience you dont have to go again, but give it a try. I bet you'll be happily surprised.



gottastch said:


> Good morning! I managed to cut apart and roast my pumpkin yesterday. I had my 4 biggest sheets pans full of pumpkin pieces  I got them all roasted, cut/pulled off the skin and pureed. I'm ready to make pies today...only making 2 and the rest of the puree will get frozen for the future. I ended up with 6 quarts of the puree and we even ate some with dinner last night - it was really good! I found a "how to" tutorial on making pumpkin pies from real pumpkin and had to give it a try. The recipe takes into account that the pumpkin puree has more water in it than what we get in the can, from the store. I'm anxious to finally put everything together. I guess the common thought is to use what is called a "pie pumpkin" but this recipe says you can but you don't have to...just maybe add more sugar and spices and all will be fine - hooray! I am lucky enough to have a high-powered blender so my puree is smooth and creamy - not grainy or stringy...it is like baby food. I can't wait to bake! I have 2 crusts on the counter, ready to roll out and hopefully there will be no fiascos with the baking...I will put the pie shells/pans on a sheet pan, on the oven rack, BEFORE filling...don't ask me how I know to do this - LOL!
> 
> If anyone is interested in the above, the website I got the instructions from is: http://www.pickyourown.org/pumpkinpie.php
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> They are pricey, I lucked out and got a display model so it was discounted quite a bit. Thank you. My favorite view is when the snow is on the trees.


My DH would never get me out of there!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Agree....but I heat up pizza on the cast iron skillet so that the bottom crust still stays crispy..


Oooh, good tip. That saves waiting for the oven to warm up. My goodness, I think you should write a book on all the tips you have for knitters and householders. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Trust you have a glass of wine when you are in the hot tub, or is that not allowed.


Umm cider instead of wine today  as long as there are no little ones in there drinks are allowed. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Pork chops it is Sara says oh yummy, and all kids will eat them with the exception of Chrissy.
> menu; pork chops , scalloped potatoes, peas, and salad. Bread pudding dessert. Might have to try this instead of scalloped.
> 
> Baked Potato Casserole
> 8 medium potatoes (about 2 ½ to 3 lbs total weight, peeled and cut into 1-inch chunks) 1 cup evaporated 2% milk ½ cup light sour cream 1 teaspoon salt ½ teaspoon ground black pepper 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese (divided) 6 slices bacon (cooked until crispy and crumbled) sliced green onions Place the potato chunks in a large pot. Fill with enough water to cover the potatoes. Bring to a boil. Cook over medium-high heat for 15 to 20 minutes or until tender. Drain. Preheat the oven to 350⁰F. Grease a 2 ½-3 quart casserole dish. Return potatoes to the pot. Add evaporated milk, sour cream, salt and pepper. Beat with a hand held mixer until smooth. Stir in 1 ½ cups of cheddar cheese and half of the bacon. Spoon the potato mixture into prepared casserole dish. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until heated through. Top with remaining ½ cup of cheddar cheese, remaining bacon, and green onions. Bake for an additional 3 minutes or until the cheese has melted.


I'm sure this would be wonderful for me to take for a gathering. Hmmmmmm Maybe for Thanksgiving, however, I am assigned the salad this year. Every body loves my salads and I have the pies. Copied to Evernote with your name on it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I love the Royal family! Prince George is so serene looking in the christening gown (a replica of a past christening gown made for a royal christening). Here are some great photos of the before and after event. Zoe 

http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/10/23/prince-george-christening-photos-show-kate-middleton-prince-william-arriving-as-world-gets-glimpse-of-3-month-old-future-monarch/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I make that potato casserole quite a bit...like twice baked potatoes without the hassle of putting the potatoes back in the potato skins. Very rich and goes well with so many things...you can leave the bacon out for Chrissy (does she eat dairy?)
> 
> I have chicken breasts out and will do something with the spaghetti squash. I made zoodles for dinner last night - zuchinni cut into thin ribbons and saute'd in a soy/ginger/garlic sauce served with pot stickers. Very tasty.


Yay, I have left over gnocci from last night. I should have asked them for some extra sauce for what was boxed. Maybe I'll do some basil, olive oil and garlic and some mushrooms on it. Now it sounds so good I just may have to have supper early.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie those zoodles sound yummy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I do that also. Delicious. Love the name zoodles. I have also used them in place of pasta and just raw or slightly sauteed and then cover with sauce. Now I'm calling them ZOODLES.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They painted it a charcoal black that looks like car primer, while I love car primer as much as the next classic car junkie, I'd rather it were on a car than my fireplace and french doors. :shock:
> And it's reeeellly shineyy. I doesn't do anything for it or the room.


As shiny as that primer is, do you think there'll be a problem with paint sticking to it!? Looks like it would slide right off. I understand why you want to paint it!
peaceful sky....
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> No he is not done yet, part of a school assignment. They help them get all that kind of thing together and ready in this last year.


Last year. That's wonderful. By the way, how are your aunt and uncle that we met at KAP?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I think that is a great idea Caren. Just luxuriate and enjoy. We all know you deserve it and are ready for it.


I had enjoyed my time alone time to just sit and relax. Put on one of the races I have yet to watch caught up on KTP. Made plans for dinner tonight and tomorrow have laundry almost finished. Ready for the teens to get home and help bring in plants as it is getting colder out. Have all the windows open airing the house out, can't do it when everyone is here. I like it much cooler than they do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> DH loves picking different ones to grow, zinnias are another of his favorites.


Ok, so I'm reading along about sunflowers and zinnias and see that DH loves pickling different ones and as I sometimes use edible flowers I had never heard of pickling them. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: Reread and see it is picking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Isn't it wonderful when you hear things like that from the grandchildren.


Really made my day- mind you the little fellow always seems to have had a special place for me, and my gift of Marmite during the marmite 'drought' last year (after the factory suffered too much damage in the earthquakes to continue manufacture, for a year or two) hit the right spot. It made quite an impact that nana had brought MARMITE.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning in Springfield, OH. It has all mostly melted now. Wasn't even raining when I went to bed.


 :shock: Stay warm and dry.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My DH would never get me out of there!


 :lol: :lol: When we first got it I was in it at least three times a day. I have to get out now when my fingers get all pruney. Now I am not so bad only once a day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Cant believe I came up with Chitty Chitty Bang Bang instead of Harry Potter. Ive only seen each movie like 10 times and own them all as well as the books!


  Me too!!!! :thumbup: 
I love Chitty Chitty Bang Bang also and yes, I've been known to clean house singing it. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> She might get to go I'd have to make sure she gets all her documents which she has none at the moment. My first time in Scotland will likely be without any of the grands with possibly the exception of Seth.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar wrote:
Oh man! My friend was sent home from hospital today and her husband rang me tonight... she is back in casuality! I didnt think she was ready to be going home... she has a lot of fluid etc. So she goes home and then started vomiting so now os course there are no beds available so she will be lying in casuality all night at least.


Pup lover said:


> Prayers going up now! Why do they try to send everyone home so fast?


So sorry this happened. Hope they get her straightened around and in a room sooner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for explaining that. I have a memory like a sieve and although I've seen all the Harry Potter films, I couldn't tell you what happened in any of them!


LOLOL!! You aren't alone, I know at least one or two people like that. :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and windy Surrey. The sun is trying to come out, and if it does Mr P and I are going to some local gardens to take some pictures of the autumn foliage.
> 
> I'm still playing catch up, but in the meantime Wednesday photos....


Thank you for your lovely garden photos, as always. I think it's great that your garden still has such bright color. How are the tomatoes coming? Are they still ripening?
Look forward to seeing the autumn foliage pictures.
My DS and her DH are going to the mountains this weekend to see the foliage. I'll be sure to share her photos. Our trees have a little color but not a lot yet...too early here near the coast!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, am sitting in my chair and taking it easy.
> 
> View from my chair .....


I'll come take it easy from your chair also. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was delish and not because I didn't have to cook. There are some things Sara cooks well and chicken is one of them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is for some of the ares near me. If they get snow it will be the third time this year. The next couple should melt and after that stay. I am in between the snow belts so it is hit and miss as to if I get the snow or not.
> I usually get snow about the end of this month that doesn't last long then come November it stays.


Can you get information about this sort of feature, whan you are buying property- could be quite important depending on what you are growing?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> I love growing a patch of flowers just for cutting. I planted a lot of dahlias this year but they didn't do well. Most of them had some bug or disease that made all the leaves holey (not holy)!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you for the prayers! Just not feeling up to posting or talking on the phone. Worry and stress just does that to me. Woke up with a rash all over my face this morning. Fibro is in a flare.
> I have snow on the ground for several days now. I don't know if it is here to stay or if it will melt. The weather guy is calling for more snow over the next week.
> I see the gyne doc end of next week.
> Love the dog stories. My dog story: my mini schnauzer has woken me up several times now in the last four years. In each case my blood sugars were very low and I was at risk of going into a diabetic coma. She woke me up in time for me to get something to eat. lol, I will sleep with my Lucky puppy any time! She cuddles great too. Zoe
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a mild Great Bend, so much for the promise of snow over night. It feels more like it has warmed up a bit.
> 
> Coffee this morning along with a couple photos from yesterday.


Lovely coffee....looks like you got some rain...Was it enough to help your pond?
Our so-called morning sprinkles turned out to be heavy downpours. I had a dr's appt. and my daughter and I believed the weather man and didn't take umbrellas. We got drenched and with temps in the low 50's F, we were wet AND cold. Wonder why I believed the forecast???
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

BTW not vegetarian or gluten free however, mom and I had lunch at a place last week that had sloppy joe stuffed baked potatoes. Very good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathy, GO TO THE OPEN KNIT!!! Once there, you'll have so much fun, and if not, you can always say you need to go pick up your phone or some such. I was really nervous going to ours and now I go most every week, so much fun. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh man! My friend was sent home from hospital today and her husband rang me tonight... she is back in casuality! I didnt think she was ready to be going home... she has a lot of fluid etc. So she goes home and then started vomiting so now os course there are no beds available so she will be lying in casuality all night at least. :thumbdown:


I'm so sorry to hear this...will put her at the top of the ever-growing prayer list.
I worry about Zoe since Julie said she wasn't answering her phone.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> So true -- when you flush the water goes in the opposite direction. the handles are on the other side too if I remember correctly. so many wonderful differences in language and other ways.


I think that is applied a bit erratically in this house the hot water is on the left, but in the kitchen it is a mixer, but again the hot water is left. Don't recall what I encountered in Scotland in 2011.
(if I have interpreted 'handles' correctly)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh man! My friend was sent home from hospital today and her husband rang me tonight... she is back in casuality! I didnt think she was ready to be going home... she has a lot of fluid etc. So she goes home and then started vomiting so now os course there are no beds available so she will be lying in casuality all night at least. :thumbdown:


I'm so sorry to hear this...will put her at the top of the ever-growing prayer list.
I worry about Zoe since Julie said she wasn't answering her phone.

OOPS. a gwenie!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Re: flying cars -- must be the James Bond car!!!!! lol Zoe


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good you are taking it easy, lovely view from your window.
> 
> View from hot tub this morning.


 :thumbup: I'll pop by PurpleFi's first, then be over to your house, well, as the kids will be home fairly soon, maybe I need to head my broom to your hot tub first. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree, I've never done them up ahead of time either...but would work out great and could pull them out on a night where we're having left over chilli and just heat up the potatoes and ladle over some chili. Super idea!


 :thumbup: That, is a fantastic idea!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can you get information about this sort of feature, whan you are buying property- could be quite important depending on what you are growing?


Yes I did a lot of research before buying this property right down to the schools and water tables the whole bit. I had to convince the owner that I was serious about wanting this much land. It was all divided out to be a housing complex. If I ever sell there is electric and cable set up for 15 plots of land. Plus I could divide the area where the house is in half. THere was a company looking at buying it I out bid them for it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Did you get your sleep?? Sure hope so. I know what a difference it makes. Life is so much better with your sleep. You've probably seen the articles recently on sleep and how it actually clears out the brain of toxins.
> 
> Maybe you are right, you are certainly kind, but right now it seems I don't have much to contribute. My main thing is resting and knitting and cooking. :lol: :lol: :lol: I always feel so at home on here with all of you. I still have a hard time on the phone and that's probably why I don't skype. Hmmmmm people last night were criticizing those who isolate themselves and only communicate online. However, it is so wonderful for those of us who aren't getting out a lot and seeing people. Needless to say I didn't tell them I was one of those people. Especially good for those with FM and chronic fatigue and other conditions where getting out is not easy. Now mind you, if I was rich, or as we say, won the lottery, I would make a trip over to England, The Channel Islands, Scotland, Ireland, New Zealand, Australia and all over the States and Canada and we could really visit, but until that happens.......it's the internet for me.
> 
> ...


 If you had been more at ease, you could have told them your point of view on being able to enjoy visiting via the internet, another point of view is always a good thing. But you are getting more comfortable, it sounds like. :thumbup: 
Ooh, I hope you are feeling a little better soon, it's hard to enjoy company and outings when you hurt, glad you have help today. 
And just think, if you ever get to travel to see us all, you already know us, no need for nervousness or anything because you know we love you!  
Have a great day!! Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i also like the dog stories, i really like the post for the cats stealing the dogs beds, either on here or news letter. so funny.
> we have been trimming on harpers long blond hair, (cat) she has developped such hair knots, that its got to be taken care of, so we cut her nails yesterday and bj held her while i got several of them, hard to do cause it feels like your cutting into her, because of how dense the knots are, i would concider shaving her, but she is so timid, she would just pass out or die of shock. so i am gonna try to hack away at her till i get all that mess off then work on getting her even. wish she was short haired like scout.
> jules, i love the castle pic's again. such green grass. awsome color.
> 
> It is one of my favourites!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ok folks just a few more receipts and we have a weeks worth of meals all set up.  :thumbup:
> Just need couple vegetarian and gluten free ones everyone will be covered. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a glorious view!!! Hope you're resting after all that walking. We're headed to our Botanic Gardens this weekend -- should be our last trip until they deck it out for Christmas. They hang huge spiders and webs and things throughout the garden for Halloween.


You are taking pictures aren't you? sounds like a blast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Now mind you, if I was rich, or as we say, won the lottery, I would make a trip over to England, The Channel Islands, Scotland, Ireland, New Zealand, Australia and all over the States and Canada and we could really visit, but until that happens.......it's the internet for me.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam and I had a conversation about that, and the Cyclones, Anti-Cyclones as the bad and good weather patterns are known here- because they also revolve the opposite way to what they do in the Northern Hemisphere.


And those Pacific storms seem to be much worse than our Atlantic hurricanes....although ours are bad enough for those affected. We've been very fortunate this year. We haven't really had a major hurricane make landfall in mainland U.S. and it's almost the 1st of Nov. Praying our luck holds!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw pictures of Baby Prince George all dressed up with his parents and grandparents before he went in to be Christened-- beautiful 3 month old baby boy. He wore the gown that Royalty has been Christened in for many generations. pretty fancy. Sure is a nice looking boy.
> 
> Parents very proud - Dad holding him and you can see how proud both the parents are. nice.


And much more chubby cheeked- obviously putting on weight! I thought I heard something about a replica gown? (seems very unlikely to me )

Edit: heard the segment a second time- apparently it is no longer the original gown but a replica.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lovely coffee....looks like you got some rain...Was it enough to help your pond?
> Our so-called morning sprinkles turned out to be heavy downpours. I had a dr's appt. and my daughter and I believed the weather man and didn't take umbrellas. We got drenched and with temps in the low 50's F, we were wet AND cold. Wonder why I believed the forecast???
> JuneK


Not enough rain to make any difference yet.  It is a bit chilly for rain might be a bit more like slush. OH getting wet with temps like that is no fun.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: I'll pop by PurpleFi's first, then be over to your house, well, as the kids will be home fairly soon, maybe I need to head my broom to your hot tub first. :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: sounds good to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, am sitting in my chair and taking it easy.
> 
> View from my chair .....


Are those the 'Monk's Hood' flowers?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Zoe, your dog story is amazing. I do remember you mentioning this before. How amazing. I guess the body gives off a different odor when this is happening and your dog certainly has a special bond with you. I know they train dogs for this but your dog seems a natural and a God send.
> Hugs and hoping for good news when you see the doctor.


 :thumbup: Lucky is a great blessing in my life! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I love that Julie. How precious to hear that. :thumbup:


It was a special moment!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yay, I have left over gnocci from last night. I should have asked them for some extra sauce for what was boxed. Maybe I'll do some basil, olive oil and garlic and some mushrooms on it. Now it sounds so good I just may have to have supper early.


I love love love gnocci, that sounds like a great way to treat them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> As shiny as that primer is, do you think there'll be a problem with paint sticking to it!? Looks like it would slide right off. I understand why you want to paint it!
> peaceful sky....
> JuneK


 :?: Not sure, that's why the Artist/painter friend is going to come look at it. And it's really textured also, so that's a double whammy. :?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you for the prayers! Just not feeling up to posting or talking on the phone. Worry and stress just does that to me. Woke up with a rash all over my face this morning. Fibro is in a flare.
> I have snow on the ground for several days now. I don't know if it is here to stay or if it will melt. The weather guy is calling for more snow over the next week.
> I see the gyne doc end of next week.
> Love the dog stories. My dog story: my mini schnauzer has woken me up several times now in the last four years. In each case my blood sugars were very low and I was at risk of going into a diabetic coma. She woke me up in time for me to get something to eat. lol, I will sleep with my Lucky puppy any time! She cuddles great too. Zoe
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And those Pacific storms seem to be much worse than our Atlantic hurricanes....although ours are bad enough for those affected. We've been very fortunate this year. We haven't really had a major hurricane make landfall in mainland U.S. and it's almost the 1st of Nov. Praying our luck holds!
> Junek


Hurricanes and cyclones and typhoons are all one and the same thing. The differences are where the storm occurs in the world in which ocean. Longitude also determines what the storm is called.
Hurricane is named after the evil being called Hurricun in the Caribbean region. Typhoon is named after the Greek evil nemesis named Typhon. The rate of wind speed around the eye of the storm determines whether or not it is a cyclone or a hurricane or a typhoon. Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Zoe, those are great!! He is definitely all boy isn't he? Such a cutie, of one is allowed to call a Prince a cutie. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning in Springfield, OH. It has all mostly melted now. Wasn't even raining when I went to bed.


Wow, you got it before us and we are so far north. So surprising.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw pictures of Baby Prince George all dressed up with his parents and grandparents before he went in to be Christened-- beautiful 3 month old baby boy. He wore the gown that Royalty has been Christened in for many generations. pretty fancy. Sure is a nice looking boy.
> 
> Parents very proud - Dad holding him and you can see how proud both the parents are. nice.


I believe that gown is a replica of the original. The original was used for something like 60+ royal christenings and has now been "retired". Probably to be put in some museum.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Really made my day- mind you the little fellow always seems to have had a special place for me, and my gift of Marmite during the marmite 'drought' last year (after the factory suffered too much damage in the earthquakes to continue manufacture, for a year or two) hit the right spot. It made quite an impact that nana had brought MARMITE.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: If that little face looked any happier... To cute, and such a happy looking boy!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Zoe, those are great!! He is definitely all boy isn't he? Such a cutie, of one is allowed to call a Prince a cutie. :-D


lol, Lucky is all girl, and is my cutie princess! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


Yes, Seth would be most displeased, I think, if you were to go see his Luke without him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lovely. Yes, rest. Takes a while to recover.

Say hello to London Girl from me next time you talk to her.



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, am sitting in my chair and taking it easy.
> 
> View from my chair .....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I did a lot of research before buying this property right down to the schools and water tables the whole bit. I had to convince the owner that I was serious about wanting this much land. It was all divided out to be a housing complex. If I ever sell there is electric and cable set up for 15 plots of land. Plus I could divide the area where the house is in half. THere was a company looking at buying it I out bid them for it.


That augurs well if you ever do decide to sell.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I did a lot of research before buying this property right down to the schools and water tables the whole bit. I had to convince the owner that I was serious about wanting this much land. It was all divided out to be a housing complex. If I ever sell there is electric and cable set up for 15 plots of land. Plus I could divide the area where the house is in half. THere was a company looking at buying it I out bid them for it.


Well, if you are in a pasture and want watch tv, you could. lolol, of course you'd need an electic outlet, but there are ways to do that, my landlord in Texas has outlets on some of the trees on their property so that he can plug in tools and such whenever necessary.  :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And those Pacific storms seem to be much worse than our Atlantic hurricanes....although ours are bad enough for those affected. We've been very fortunate this year. We haven't really had a major hurricane make landfall in mainland U.S. and it's almost the 1st of Nov. Praying our luck holds!
> Junek


I think they are pretty much on a par- remember the US and the Tornadoes that you suffer from- we just don't get that size of twister.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Good morning! I managed to cut apart and roast my pumpkin yesterday. I had my 4 biggest sheets pans full of pumpkin pieces  I got them all roasted, cut/pulled off the skin and pureed. I'm ready to make pies today...only making 2 and the rest of the puree will get frozen for the future. I ended up with 6 quarts of the puree and we even ate some with dinner last night - it was really good! I found a "how to" tutorial on making pumpkin pies from real pumpkin and had to give it a try. The recipe takes into account that the pumpkin puree has more water in it than what we get in the can, from the store. I'm anxious to finally put everything together. I guess the common thought is to use what is called a "pie pumpkin" but this recipe says you can but you don't have to...just maybe add more sugar and spices and all will be fine - hooray! I am lucky enough to have a high-powered blender so my puree is smooth and creamy - not grainy or stringy...it is like baby food. I can't wait to bake! I have 2 crusts on the counter, ready to roll out and hopefully there will be no fiascos with the baking...I will put the pie shells/pans on a sheet pan, on the oven rack, BEFORE filling...don't ask me how I know to do this - LOL!
> 
> If anyone is interested in the above, the website I got the instructions from is: http://www.pickyourown.org/pumpkinpie.php
> 
> ...


That looks so good. Your husband and family are very lucky indeed.

Good luck with the phone. Mine is stuck with icloud backup and it won't move. Is frozen on there. I hit ignore and settings and still won't leave and won't shut off. Yuck. Can't use mine either.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you for the prayers! Just not feeling up to posting or talking on the phone. Worry and stress just does that to me. Woke up with a rash all over my face this morning. Fibro is in a flare.
> I have snow on the ground for several days now. I don't know if it is here to stay or if it will melt. The weather guy is calling for more snow over the next week.
> I see the gyne doc end of next week.
> Love the dog stories. My dog story: my mini schnauzer has woken me up several times now in the last four years. In each case my blood sugars were very low and I was at risk of going into a diabetic coma. She woke me up in time for me to get something to eat. lol, I will sleep with my Lucky puppy any time! She cuddles great too. Zoe
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good you are taking it easy, lovely view from your window.
> 
> View from hot tub this morning.


Now if we could only beam Purple Fi over. That hot tub would be so therapeutic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree, I've never done them up ahead of time either...but would work out great and could pull them out on a night where we're having left over chilli and just heat up the potatoes and ladle over some chili. Super idea!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning in Springfield, OH. It has all mostly melted now. Wasn't even raining when I went to bed.


Glad it melted so it wouldn't cause you problems driving.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I believe that gown is a replica of the original. The original was used for something like 60+ royal christenings and has now been "retired". Probably to be put in some museum.


This has to have been a major boost for the Honniton Lace makers!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw pictures of Baby Prince George all dressed up with his parents and grandparents before he went in to be Christened-- beautiful 3 month old baby boy. He wore the gown that Royalty has been Christened in for many generations. pretty fancy. Sure is a nice looking boy.
> 
> Parents very proud - Dad holding him and you can see how proud both the parents are. nice.


It was a darling picture and I understand it sort of broke protocol with just family and close friends instead of all the usuall pomp and circumstance. His proud parents are setting a new tone for royalty!
JuneK


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209950-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

